# One man and his bush - 1 plant SCROG in Stealth Cab - Chocolate Berry



## lilindian (Aug 21, 2011)

Back once again with more blueberry genetics:

Type: Mostly sativa
Flowering time: 10-11 weeks
Harvest: up to 600 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste: powerful kush/berry
Effect: Balanced combie from stoned and high
Flowers: sativa dominant like buds
THC: Percentage up to 20%
Bred by Eskobar

The first Female F1 hybrid is ready. A selected Cocoa Kush female clone was pollinated with FM True Blueberry pollen.

This true female sativa F1 hybrid is developed with a innovative new method. Chocolate Berry is a easy growing octopus branched sativa like plant that flowers around 11 weeks. Like many of eskobars crosses/projekts, these plants like a low nute regime.

Chocolate Berry can be growed in SOG but with sativa dominant hybrids like this she wont mind if you put here in SCROG, she is easy to handle.

A must have for taste fanatics.

-------------------------------------

Grow info:

Pot: Germinated Seed was stuck in an airpot, then transplanted into a 25L bucket with holes drilled in the bottom and lined with pebbles for drainage after a couple weeks. Looking for a nice biiig root system. 

Soil: Canna Bio Terra Plus

Nutes: Full Organic Canna line up, HESI's SuperVit (just like superthrive), Muscovado and Grandma's Mollasses.

Lighting: Started off under a T5, now under 400W MH and will be put under a 400W HPS come flowering.

Never done a proper SCROG before so this one's gona be a bit of an experiment. I don't plan to top or FIM or anything, instead i want to grow the main stalk horizontal in some crazy shape, twisting its way across the screen. 

At first i plan to use one screen underneath the canopy that the plant has grown through, and tie all the shoots/main stalk to this. Then when switching to flowering i'll add another screen on top and hopefully can train the stretch through the screen to get all the holes filled up and what not.

No idea if this will work but nothing ventured nothing gained! So far so good anyway, plant it growing well, and has bounced back from her transplant. 

(1 Week) 



(3ish Weeks)







(4ish weeks)









More k'nex for all u fans

If anyone wants to chime in feel free.


----------



## lilindian (Aug 27, 2011)

Only being watered once a week. Had only one 1/4 strength feeding of rhizo and the other one, and was fed plain water a couple days ago. Next feeding will be half strength. 


 Either there's a fly in the cab eating my leaves or the plant isn't tooo happy for some reason. Got quite a few small holes and a few shrivelled leaves. 


 Big fan leaves are getting tucked in to allow branching sites more light. 


 The other plant my nan gave me to grow for her. Have no idea how she's gona react to the veg nutes i've been feeding her, but i transplanted her the other day into an air pot and she's on a strict 18/6 schedule, so lets hope she hangs in there! The plant is called Polianthes Tuberosa, meant to smell insaaane when flowering.


----------



## mears220 (Aug 27, 2011)

k'nex lol i love it looking good mate


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 27, 2011)

interesting screen you have there. im not a scrog guy but i thought the plant was supposed to grow into the screen. why put it so low? just asking for info's sake.


----------



## lilindian (Aug 27, 2011)

mears220 said:


> k'nex lol i love it looking good mate


Cheers, lets hope this works!



Hoenhiem said:


> interesting screen you have there. im not a scrog guy but i thought the plant was supposed to grow into the screen. why put it so low? just asking for info's sake.


I'm experimenting here with a weird idea i came up with which i havn't really given much thought. I'm trying to train her through 2 screens. The first screen is the one ive got in place now, and i'm gona use it to get the general shape of the scrog. I'm tying the plant down to it, instead of tucking under like you normally would. Once thats filled i'll train the vertical branches to grow through a second screen 1-2ft above so i can get the whole canopy even and full during the stretch. Prune throughout. Probably should've left a gap between the top of the bucket and the screen for watering and air, but hopefully by the end of the stretch/prune there should be a decent amount of space between the canopy and the bucket to make life easier.

I just want a crazy looking plant at the end of this with mad branching.


----------



## Greenfisky (Aug 27, 2011)

That's an interesting scrog setup..i'm anxious to see how it ends up, subbed


----------



## lee6 (Aug 27, 2011)

lol i had to laugh at the fact you used k-nex , shame the plant is wob sided tho :/


----------



## lilindian (Aug 27, 2011)

Greenfisky said:


> That's an interesting scrog setup..i'm anxious to see how it ends up, subbed


Likewise



lee6 said:


> lol i had to laugh at the fact you used k-nex , shame the plant is wob sided tho :/


Worked a treat as a drying rack too, check the end of the grow in my sig. I'm jus using whatever i got lyin around. K'nex makes it easy to adjust the screen, take it apart, add to ect, lost to tie too as well. Wont be a shame come flowering if all goes to plan!


----------



## lilindian (Sep 3, 2011)

Did a decent trim on wednesday before watering on thursday. They were given half strength Rhizo and Vega + some SuperVit. Hopefully she'll take off a little this week. All big fan leaves are being tucked under the screen to allow new branching sites more light. 


 Damage to leaves is definitely due to flies coming in through the intake, added a few sticky traps around.


 I've decided to flower this under a 600W, and will be upgrading my ballast soon! Will get a digital one which allows me to switch between 400W (summer use) and 600W (winter use). 


 I'm hopin to get her to roughly twice this size before i stick her into flower, but i might be forced to switch to 12/12 at the end of the month. Depends which comes first.


----------



## OGPanda (Sep 3, 2011)

wow.... looks real nice. where did you get the seeds from? Sub'ed.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn dude that's awesome what does the outside of the can look like ?


----------



## lilindian (Sep 3, 2011)

Seeds are from Sannies, do a quick google, should find em. 

Outside looks a lil sumthin like this: 





My room's pretty brown so it fits right in, tucks nicely into the alcove so its flush with the wall. Doesn't exactly look like ur ordinary bedroom furniture... then again it doesn't look like what it actually is either.... so its all good!


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 3, 2011)

lilindian said:


> My room's pretty brown so it fits right in, tucks nicely into the alcove so its flush with the wall. Doesn't exactly look like ur ordinary bedroom furniture... then again it doesn't look like what it actually is either.... so its all good!


In college, I had a grow tent taking up about half the room (cause it was small), and, on top of this, my gf was living with me cause of financial problems haha! So here we were, crammed into this tiny room, grow stuff on top of the cabinet, 400w MH causing the room temps to rise to 80 and inside the tent it was a good 90 throughout flowering. I never used the HPS from the fear that it would burn us down. 
We never had anyone in the room, but once, a friend of my gf came over. I desperately tried to cover it up, but the light was on, and I knew that if I covered up the holes, it would undoubtedly kill the plants, maybe start a fire. So this guy walks in, takes a look at the grow tent with its neon green strips around the edges, and says, "Wow nice, is that a traveling cabinet?" My gf goes "Yeah, had to put my clothes somewhere" But of course, he sees the light, and i srsly thought, oh shit here we go, but he mustve been either retarded to drunk because he goes "Wow its got a light in it? Sweet". 
Moral of the story is: dont ever underestimate the stupidity of others hahaha! Oh, and dont grow in your dorm room


----------



## lilindian (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha, ive been there, sort of. When i first built this cab, extraction was poor and temps were reaching 35C+ so i used to leave the doors open which turned my room into an oven, a really really bright one, so sleeping was always a challenge. I was also HUGELY paro about causing a fire.

As for the whole traveling tent thing, i reckon i might just be able to top that for sheer stupidity. One person i showed the INSIDE of my cab to.... thought it was a .... wait for it...... a TANNING BOOTH..... come on....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pics I will be building a stealth dresser in a fee months, might look at your ventilation for ideas. What are your temps like and do you have a carbon filter?


----------



## lilindian (Sep 4, 2011)

No worries, and good luck! More hassle than buyin a tent but stealthy set-ups are worth the effort. Originally i had a cheap reflector, a bathroom extractor and 2 desk fans. This wasn't working and now i have an air cooled hood, a 5" RVK for extraction, a 5" inline to blow air over the bulb, a silencer, and no carbon filter (don't need one). I've also got 2 intake fans, one's a 4" inline fan, and the other is a big computer fan. And.... 2 6" fans for circulation. Lots of air movement. Temps at canopy level are 22C lights off and 27C lights on, average. All ducting outside the cab is acoustic and the RVK is insulated to make it silent. In fact the whole cabinet is heavily insulated so it pretty much runs silently.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome. i will be building a 3 drawer dresser with a cooltubed 150hps in it. my last one plant really stunk up the house so carbon filter is a must for me. ill keep ya posted when i build it


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 4, 2011)

lol Ok dude, first you got me laughing at the whole "One man and his bush" thing then I see your using K'Nex as your SCroG. You're a funny mofo bro. But on the real, nice hidden tent you got there. And I am pretty interested in your dual SCroG idea. Subbed. She is looking pretty damn good so far, good luck with the rest of her grow. I know I'll be watching this one play out for sure.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 5, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> awesome. i will be building a 3 drawer dresser with a cooltubed 150hps in it. my last one plant really stunk up the house so carbon filter is a must for me. ill keep ya posted when i build it


Sounds good, 3 drawer dresser sounds about the same size as my Veg/Drying Cab. Got a T5 in there, perfect cos i aint got much height to play with/wana keep costs low. Anyway yeh keep me updated with the build, post a link if ur making a thread for pictures/ideas ect. 



313 Kronix said:


> lol Ok dude, first you got me laughing at the whole "One man and his bush" thing then I see your using K'Nex as your SCroG. You're a funny mofo bro. But on the real, nice hidden tent you got there. And I am pretty interested in your dual SCroG idea. Subbed. She is looking pretty damn good so far, good luck with the rest of her grow. I know I'll be watching this one play out for sure.


Thanks maaaan, this dual scrog idea could work but it's a lot of work! Having to tie down branches and tuck growing leaves on a daily basis, lookin to get a really dense scrog going on though. Filling this screen is hard, trying to plan out how branches will grow and which direction they need to be tied in ect. Then you've got new branches growing everywhere.... this better work! Training her through the next screen is gona be a challenge and a half i reckon.


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 5, 2011)

Excited to see what happens. Subb'd


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahaha K'nex.
Ohh dear.

I bet you could make a Geodesic Dome, with some practice
Funny dorm room scenario.
Moron, bahahaha.

Subscribed, When do you cut off each fan leaf? I like how flat you keep her, it's going to look awesome come flower time.
Where in the world does that other plant hail from? Figure out what time of year it flowers, you'll have to mimic that to induce flowering.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 6, 2011)

mike91sr said:


> Excited to see what happens. Subb'd


Welcome aboard



C.Indica said:


> Hahaha K'nex.
> Ohh dear.
> 
> I bet you could make a Geodesic Dome, with some practice
> ...


That would be crazy, training a plant to grow around a geodesic dome with the light bulb bang in the middle. I try to water every thursday, so every wednesday i'll do a quick trim to uncover bud sites/remove old leaves/make space for watering. And then from thursday to wednesday any fan leaves i see i tuck under the screen. I'm trying to keep as many as i can for as long as i can. 

As for the other plant, u made me do a little more research:





_"If youd been around in Victorian times, youd be very familiar with the tuberose (Polianthes tuberosa) since it was a very popular flowering bulb at the time, grown in posh china pots in conservatories or living rooms that didnt benefit from much heating.

The upright spikes of rather waxy, almost artificial-looking flowers are certainly attractive but the tuberoses chief reason for being is its scent. Think of double strength gardenia with hints of jasmine and lemon  some people also claim to catch a faint whiff of green tea but thats stretching it a bit far for me.

Originally from Mexico, the plants are not quite hardy, so plant five bulbs now in a large pot or small tub of John Innes No.2 potting compost, and start them into growth on a windowsill indoors. When the shoots show through, you can move them out to a cold greenhouse or unheated conservatory to grow  they need plenty of light but not over-strong midday sun, and moderate watering, plus a weak dose of liquid tomato feed every week or ten days.

Theyll reach roughly two feet high by the time the spikes start flowering. Bulbs planted now will flower in August/ September; another year buy several batches and plant them at one month intervals from January onwards so they flower in succession starting in June.

Oh its an indulgence I grant you; but if you love powerful flower scent, youll find its worth it."_ - March 2003




So there you go! By whats written above they veg for 6 months, I have no idea how long this plant has been alive for but i'd guess maybe 3 months, somewhere around there. I'll go invest in some tomato feed, although part of me wants to see her carry on with the Canna nutes. Not 100% sure how i'm gona flower her yet but i'll cross that bridge when i come to it.


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 6, 2011)

Curious to know if theres any specific reason you choose to train over the screen and tie down vs. training under. Seen it done both ways with awesome results, I'm about to have to choose which way to do it and I've never seen any real reasoning for either choice explained. The only thing I can imagine is with a thicker screen like yours, training it on top because the screen will shade the plant. But with chicken wire, not the case so would itmatter?


----------



## lilindian (Sep 6, 2011)

mike91sr said:


> Curious to know if theres any specific reason you choose to train over the screen and tie down vs. training under. Seen it done both ways with awesome results, I'm about to have to choose which way to do it and I've never seen any real reasoning for either choice explained. The only thing I can imagine is with a thicker screen like yours, training it on top because the screen will shade the plant. But with chicken wire, not the case so would itmatter?


Well for starters i reckon the plant looks nicer with the screen underneath. Also it makes it much easier to tie down branches, see the branch structure and directions, and tuck leaves away instead of clipping them off. 

The way i'm training this plant is to get as many bud sites as possible period, and i want the branch structure to stay in shape after the screen is removed, so i'm tying down every bit of new growth nice and early, and tucking leaves covering any nodes. I reckon the way i'm doing it would be much harder with a screen on top. This way i'm not working through anything. I'm looking for some serious crowding and fighting for light at the end of veg, at which point i can pick which branches to keep. 

The next screen i'll be more conventional and train each branch to stretch through the holes. Hoping this will help manage the stretch and keep the canopy even. It'll be chicken wire and there are like x2-3 the amount of holes the current one has, and i'm hoping for a branch through each hole. All depends on how big she gets before i 12/12 her.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 6, 2011)

The tomato feed is just their way of saying Vegetative Nutes.
It needs the same food as a vegging cannabis plant.

Nitrogen, Phosphorus, with a little Potassium here and there.
Good luck!


----------



## lilindian (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah i seeee, ur making me look like an idiot, thanks!


----------



## lilindian (Sep 7, 2011)

Today was trim day, and i kinda went in, cut off quite a lot. Anyway i thought i'd show the difference before and after.

I tried to check if the branch had started growing next to each fan leaf, if so, the leaf got chopped.

Anyway: 









Branching already looks kinda nuts. Doesn't look like she's grown in size that much over the past week but she's popped out a lot more bud sites/branches along the existing branches.


----------



## Bongilishes (Sep 7, 2011)

dude this is going to look fuckin sick


----------



## lilindian (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope it all works out and is worth the effort, cos its a lot of effort! I'm watching her, like a hawk.... LIKE A HAWK!


----------



## ganja father (Sep 7, 2011)

thats a llgud plant


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 8, 2011)

Trim job looks good! Youre taking that screen out when you go to train into the next one?


----------



## swishsam (Sep 8, 2011)

That is the coolest screen I have ever seen +rep just for that.

Sub'd, I want to see how she grows.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 8, 2011)

ganja father said:


> thats a llgud plant


Come again?



TrifelinJ said:


> hmm interesting i never seen a scrog where the screen was so close to the plant
> it will be cool to see what happens during flower this way


Yeh either have i, thought i'd give it a go. Ive done it partially for the convenience of having the screen just sit on top of the pot, and partially for the look of the end product. Handling the stretch is gona be a tricky one, the whole plant will have to be retrained throughout this period. Again it would be much easier to do this training with some space between the screen and pot but oh well!




mike91sr said:


> Trim job looks good! Youre taking that screen out when you go to train into the next one?


Thanks, was a misison and a half. Not 100% sure if i'll take this screen out when i train her through the next one, the last thing i want is for her to lose her shape. We'll see nearer the time. Trim seems to have done the job nicely, lots of new branching has started growing already, canopy is slooowly starting to take shape. However, as long as i grow her horizontally, i have to keep tying down her branches to keep her height down, so until then it'll never really look like a proper scrog canopy.



swishsam said:


> That is the coolest screen I have ever seen +rep just for that.
> 
> Sub'd, I want to see how she grows.


Same, i dont really have a clue what to expect!


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, so this trimming of the fan leaves that have branches growing above them, what are the advantages/disadvantages to doing this? And, would day 8 of flowering be too late to do this?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahaha K'nex.
> Ohh dear.
> 
> I bet you could make a Geodesic Dome, with some practice
> ...



that would be fucking awsome to scrog into shapes i bet u could totally do that lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 13, 2011)

looking really nice man, youre doing a good job with the training but im wondering will the kennex be strong enough to keep it down once it gets bigger? lets hope so


----------



## lilindian (Sep 13, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Ok, so this trimming of the fan leaves that have branches growing above them, what are the advantages/disadvantages to doing this? And, would day 8 of flowering be too late to do this?



Well from my basic understanding: 

Advantages to cutting off fan leaves: They dont shade bud sites/branches (main reason why i cut them off). Also i was hoping that by cutting the fan leaves off when they're small the plant will put the energy it would have put into growing that fan leaf, into growing the branch/other leaves. Sounds more like stoner logic than anything else. In fact i went in for another trim over the weekend sometime and again cut looooads of leaves off. Some i think i shudnt've cut as branching hadn't started properly at some nodes, and now i dont know if these nodes will produce branches anymore. Gona give the whole plant a spray with a product called "Halo" - hopefully it'll kickstart new branches and foliage. 

Disadvantages: More leaves means the plant can produce more energy, also stores energy in fan leaves. Cutting them off probably also slows growth a little due to minor stresses. 

Generally i'd say not to cut off fan leaves unless u have a good reason to, i.e its shading bud sites lower down and preventing them from growing, or if its a dying leaf. Cutting off fan leaves can be done at any time throughout the grow, i usually inspect and trim when-ever and where-ever i see fit. Just dont go cutting them all off and u should be fine. 



skunkpunk13 said:


> that would be fucking awsome to scrog into shapes i bet u could totally do that lol


I've only ever seen flat Scrogs and U-shaped scrogs, i'm thinking a Geodesic Dome for my next project though, would need to build a purpose built setup though, this cab definitely wont do. If only i could do this all legally and dedicate a whole room to it... I'd have loooads of little experiments going on.



WOWgrow said:


> looking really nice man, youre doing a good job with the training but im wondering will the kennex be strong enough to keep it down once it gets bigger? lets hope so


Cheers, you'll see the advantages of a K'nex screen in my next update, turned the plant around 90 degrees and re-shaped the screen, kinda hard to explain. Anyway its already started to pull the screen up! i've had to tie the screen down to the bucket


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool beans. Thanks for the info bro. I think I'm gonna leave most of them on but I can think of a few plants (mainly the Sativas) that could use some better light pentration due to being blocked by huge fan leafs near the tops of them. + Rep for the detailed response.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 13, 2011)

How's she doing? I forget which day you prune.


----------



## muaythaiky (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanna stay updated on this I'm probaby gonna steal this idea C:


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 13, 2011)

What is the plant on the left? I'm confused cause it looked like a MJ plant in air pot on first post and its not a MJ plant now.
But anyway sweet scrog first time Ive seen someone do it like that.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 14, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Cool beans. Thanks for the info bro. I think I'm gonna leave most of them on but I can think of a few plants (mainly the Sativas) that could use some better light pentration due to being blocked by huge fan leafs near the tops of them. + Rep for the detailed response.


No worries man, ur plan sounds about right. I remember the leaves on my super lemon haze.... huge in comparison to anything else ive grown! So yeh, trim back those sativa's a little if need be. 



C.Indica said:


> How's she doing? I forget which day you prune.


Yeh she's not toooooo shabby thanks, was looking a little bare a couple days ago after a trim on the weekend but has started to fill back up again. Covering about half the screen at the moment, i doubt she'll grow to the edges by the end of the month so i'm gona have to find another caretaker for her last 2 weeks of flower i think.

The schedule has gone down the drain, due to her size she's now drinking more and needs a feed more often than once a week. She also needs a quick trim twice a week now. Sticky traps are catching flies but leaves are still getting damaged, im sure by insects, so today i gave her a bit of silicon plus (meant to result in a stronger plant/leaves), Organic B (for stress) and Hesi Powerzyme (to break down wastes of cellulose in the medium, keeping it clean). So now i'm feeding her every 5ish days, and trimming whenever! A couple branches have broken off during mantainance, one or 2 heads of branches have broken off resulting in a topped branch, i think i have 2. Will take pictures of all tmrw for the update.



muaythaiky said:


> I wanna stay updated on this I'm probaby gonna steal this idea C:


Wait until the end.... might not even work!



TheOrganic said:


> What is the plant on the left? I'm confused cause it looked like a MJ plant in air pot on first post and its not a MJ plant now.
> But anyway sweet scrog first time Ive seen someone do it like that.


Its a Polianthes Tuberosa, from Mexico. The seedling in the airpot was the chocolate berry, i transfered her from an airpot into a bucket, and the Tuberosa from a pot into an airpot. Yeh not many ppl do Scrogs this way, mainly cos its a mission and a half, i think its much easier training a plant under a screen than over a screen, but i was going for a specific look which i could only think of achieving this way.


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks sweet I'm subbed.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 14, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Wait until the end.... might not even work!


 I can't think of any reason why it won't work. 

Will this method increase the usual yield?
If so, will the extra yield be worth the extra effort? 
That's what I'm wondering about.


----------



## donkeyshow (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Iilindian, I have a plant that looks extremely similar to yours! I haven't been scrogging it but i tied down every branch so it stayed flat for about 3 weeks. When I switched it over to 12/12 on the 8th I undid all the tie downs and let it grow how it wants until I get a screen or something to scrog it with. Basically I had a very similar idea, you can see some pictures of it in my grow journal. I have never pruned it though, I was thinking about doing that today cause the bud sites below are getting virtually no light.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 15, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> I can't think of any reason why it won't work.
> 
> Will this method increase the usual yield?
> If so, will the extra yield be worth the extra effort?
> That's what I'm wondering about.


I'm just worried how i'm gona handle her stretch. If i grow her in veg to the end of the screen, when she stretches, both horizontal and vertical branching will stretch, so she might start pushing up against the sides and stuff. As i said before, i've never attempted a Scrog before so this is all an experiment, after this grow i should have a much better idea of what i'm doing for next time round. Scrogs do yield a lot better than a plant left to grow naturally depending on the environment and conditions. I can't see why my method of scrogging would increase yields over normal methods, other than there should be a shit load more bud sites due to how i'm tying her down and pruning. 



donkeyshow said:


> Hey Iilindian, I have a plant that looks extremely similar to yours! I haven't been scrogging it but i tied down every branch so it stayed flat for about 3 weeks. When I switched it over to 12/12 on the 8th I undid all the tie downs and let it grow how it wants until I get a screen or something to scrog it with. Basically I had a very similar idea, you can see some pictures of it in my grow journal. I have never pruned it though, I was thinking about doing that today cause the bud sites below are getting virtually no light.


Just had a quick peek, lookin good man, trim away, u want all the branches to grow to the same height, so tall ones should be bent over and out the way so the ones lower down can milk the light and catch up. If parts of ur plant aren't getting any light, either sort stuff out so these bud sites do get light, or remove the bud site all together. There's no point in letting the plant waste its energy down low making popcorn buds when it can put that energy into making massive cola's. Also if u untie all ur tie's, the plant will slowly revert back to a more natural shape, so maybe keep a few on just to open up the plant. What you're doing sounds exactly like what i did for my blue cheese and sour Diesel grow, check the journal out, might find it quite useful to see how i tried to scrog WITHOUT a screen last time.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/426636-2nd-grow-1-barneys-farm.html

Sounds like you're doing something similar.


----------



## muaythaiky (Sep 15, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> I can't think of any reason why it won't work.
> 
> Will this method increase the usual yield?
> If so, will the extra yield be worth the extra effort?
> That's what I'm wondering about.




I wouldnt worry bro, pretty sure it'll work, scrog is a amazing method, and doing it right you should get up to 200% more than you typically would. I like your setup and the way its hidden Haha very nice, she's beautiful ^.^


----------



## lilindian (Sep 15, 2011)

Watering every 5 or so days now, trimming all the time!


 Gona try and give her a big boost using something called Halo. Bit of info for you:

_"As revolutionary as it is legendary, HALO remains one of the most prolific boosters weve ever encountered. By stimulating and strengthening your plants natural defence systems, this pioneering foliar feed promotes radical growth and enhanced resistance to disease. It actually increases the rate of photosynthesis (the equivalent of having more lights!) leading to higher yields and increased biomass. Based around Harpin Protein - a widely used commercial application, this remains the first and only product using such technology in the UK. Trust us when we say HALO will not leave you disappointed. Words really can't do this product justice - you simply HAVE to try it! Available in either a cost effective 100g tub or 5 x soluble sachets (each making 750mls of spraying solution) suited to smaller applications. Apply 2-5 times throughout your grow for maximum effect.

***WARNING*** HALO is an extremely potent booster. Avoid if you are using a vertical growing system or sea of green growing technique. In grow spaces with limited headroom, don't apply this product during the transplanting stage as it will cause a massive surge in growth - potentially leaving your plants too big to manage. Also be prepared to flower your plants at a much shorter height when using HALO. Available as a cost effective 100g tub or in 5x soluble sachets - each of which dissolves in 500ml of water to create the ideal strength foliar spray."_


Whats the worst that can happen....



 Got my new Lumatek 400/600W dimmable digital ballast, still going on the 400W's for now, will switch to the 600W HPS come flower time. Hopefully outside temps drop a little by then to compensate for the extra heat,


 Had to turn the plant around 90 degrees and retie a lot of the branches to spread them out evenly and get them growing in the right directions. Therefore, i also had to change the shape of the screen, which is why it doesn't look as symmetrical and neat as last time. If my screen wasn't made out of Knex i'd have had to rip the whole screen out and re-tie all the branches! instead it took me 2 mins.


 Next feed will be plain water as the last 3 have had nutes, or maybe a 1/4 strength canna feed, will see how they react to this Halo product first. Will give her a spray tomorrow just before lights off, so she can absorb while she sleeps and not get burnt.



Before tucking leaves:



After tucking leaves (more branching/bud sites exposed)



Topped branch (accidental)



Bends in branching



Struggling bud sites i hope this Halo product will kickstart.



Raised the plant by a couple inches and moved the other plant so now things look a lil sumthin like this.



The Tuberosa doesn't need 400W's of light, down there should suffice.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Sep 15, 2011)

goin to look so nice when its in flower this is my first subscribe


----------



## lilindian (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel honoured, hopefully i wont disappoint!


----------



## donkeyshow (Sep 15, 2011)

Was just looking at your other grow journal, you ended up with 8oz from two plants? I just built a screen to scrog with. Used some wood from an old futon to build a frame(hand saw and all.. lol), then I stapled some stuff I bought from a feed store to it, its at type of netting. Building it made me realize how SMALL my grow space is, and I don't think I'll have room for 6 plants doing this scrog method. 3 plants might be max. Maybe I won't scrog the other's so much not sure yet. I at least want to run 4 though. Check out my journal later for a picture. Im still unsure about trimming the fan leaves, I keep reading that its bad to do.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 15, 2011)

hey a quick question im thinking of doing a scrog and i was wondering when u start out with the screen do you top the plant or do u just use the mail cola and as grows the side branches grow out and fill the screen along with the mail cola?


----------



## lilindian (Sep 15, 2011)

donkeyshow said:


> Was just looking at your other grow journal, you ended up with 8oz from two plants? I just built a screen to scrog with. Used some wood from an old futon to build a frame(hand saw and all.. lol), then I stapled some stuff I bought from a feed store to it, its at type of netting. Building it made me realize how SMALL my grow space is, and I don't think I'll have room for 6 plants doing this scrog method. 3 plants might be max. Maybe I won't scrog the other's so much not sure yet. I at least want to run 4 though. Check out my journal later for a picture. Im still unsure about trimming the fan leaves, I keep reading that its bad to do.


At the point i weighed it all it wasn't bone dry but pretty much dry, real weight would've probably been closer to 7.5oz, something like that. Cutting the fan leaves off is bad depending on the stage of growth and how many you cut off. For example, if i've got things right, none of the leaves on the plant now will be there when i stick her into flower, by then she would've grown new leaves, and old leaves would've been clipped off for various reasons. If you stick to clipping the biggest fan leaves off that's shading other parts of the plant, then at least you can be assured that the fan leaf that branch was for has had a chance to grow and utilise the leaf before u clip it (as its now an obstruction). I realise thats not exactly what i've done but i'm gona do that from now on. Clipping off important fan leaves does slow down branching in that spot sometimes. Hope that makes sense... In flowering, you want to avoid clipping fan leaves off, as i'm sure this will effect the size of your buds. Also it'll stress the plant. I'll be trying to keep as many of mine as possible in flower without it being overly overcrowded. 



skunkpunk13 said:


> hey a quick question im thinking of doing a scrog and i was wondering when u start out with the screen do you top the plant or do u just use the mail cola and as grows the side branches grow out and fill the screen along with the mail cola?


I'm just tying the main cola down along with all the secondary branches that come off it, then i'm tying down the branches coming out of the secondary branches as so on. If you're growing a scrog up into a screen, then don't do what i'm doing. I'd stick with topping and lolly popping. Maybe top the plant to get 4 main branches, and dedicate each corner of your space to a branch each. Should fill up nicely, and a lot quicker than how i'm doing it.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 15, 2011)

when you adding that second screen you talked about earlier? (sorry if you already covered this and i missed it)


----------



## Bueno Time (Sep 16, 2011)

HAHA this grow is awesome KNEX scrog screen and a Cialis fan LOL


----------



## lilindian (Sep 16, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6288536 said:


> when you adding that second screen you talked about earlier? (sorry if you already covered this and i missed it)


No worries, adding the second screen when i put her into flower so i can train all the vertical branching through it. Hopefully it'll help keep the canopy even



Bueno Time said:


> HAHA this grow is awesome KNEX scrog screen and a Cialis fan LOL


Is Cialis a pharmaceutical company? I always assumed so. Anyway its about what-ever u got at ur disposal right? As long as it does the job


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 16, 2011)

looking good dude. yeah cialis is like viagra lol. how much longer do you plan to veg?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

subbed that looks sikk as mate..im hear for the ride let the budding begin..


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 16, 2011)

i was thinking of doing two plants in a bubbler so how would i stretch out each after i top it wouldnt it be nvm i think i just figured it out lol im baked so forgive me


----------



## lilindian (Sep 16, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> looking good dude. yeah cialis is like viagra lol. how much longer do you plan to veg?


Haha, had no idea, dont even know where the fan came from in the first place. Anyway, i really want to veg her out until she's filled the entire screen but I'm going away round xmas time and need her finished and dried before then, so i might be forced to flower her at what-ever size she reaches by the end of the month. Got roughly a week to decide. If i can find someone to water her when i'm away that would be perfect, but every1 i'd normally go to will also be away. Gave her a good spray with this Halo thing so hopefully she'll grow quite a bit this week before i decide what to do



kevin murphy said:


> subbed that looks sikk as mate..im hear for the ride let the budding begin..


Big welcome, glad u cud make it, sit tight!



skunkpunk13 said:


> i was thinking of doing two plants in a bubbler so how would i stretch out each after i top it wouldnt it be nvm i think i just figured it out lol im baked so forgive me


Consider yourself forgiven, havn't got a clue about bubblers anyway!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

no worries im here to stay lol...


----------



## donkeyshow (Sep 20, 2011)

Was hoping to find an updated pic or something, I'm sub'd and will keep checking!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

my updates on my signature..


----------



## lilindian (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha, kev im gona make my way to ur journal as soon as i get to a computer, need to see this ball of hash! 

An update is close, all in good time.. She's been hit with foilar boosters all week, "halo" and "groigen" and a feeding of 3/4 strength canna nutes and well, she hasnt actually grown that much! Or maybe its just me and i dont notice cos i keep trimming (possibly another reason for her slowish growth). Looks like ive found a caretaker so we're stickin to the original plan to fill the screen. Update in next couple days.

Measured her yesterday, she's roughly 16-18" across, and im lookin to grow her to 28" across (2 1/2feet-ish)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1436.html

hash ball and plant update plus new package delivery..


----------



## lilindian (Sep 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1436.html
> 
> hash ball and plant update plus new package delivery..


Thats the last time i use my phone to post a message... Anyway I tried Armeggedon a while back, never really liked it that much, definitely not enough to see me spending that kind of P on the seeds. Still though i'd be interested to see what justifies that price tag.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

hit my signature its yesterdays update mate\


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

did you try fantaseeds or doggies nuts armeegon x sirrus thats what i got


----------



## lilindian (Sep 22, 2011)

That hash looks insane, fuck me. I have no idea what breeder the bud came from, i didn't grow it, just smoked a lot of it. The high was much greater than the taste. Must've been fantaseeds cos it was commercial bud, unless it was all grown from clones.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 22, 2011)

Why is the light diagonal? It should really be directly above them and straight.

I really, really love this journal. I don't know how long you've been doing this, but it's very very clean and organized.

You plant, is the bushiest flattest thing I've ever laid eyes on. I love your technique.
You're going to get places in this hobby.

HAHA CIALIS FAN WHAT THE FUCK?
HAHAHA


----------



## lilindian (Sep 22, 2011)

So after a week of being blasted with products she's doing good! Looks quite lush and healthy, although she hasn't started growing as fast as i'd hoped. At this rate it'll be at least another month till the screen is filled. I was hoping as the plants root mass grew so would its rate of growth, but that doesn't quite seem to be the case. Thinking the slowish growth could be down to me cutting leaves off her every other day. For this reason i've tried to minimise on trimming this week, and instead focus more on tucking. 


 Took 90mins of tying down branches and tucking down leaves to clean her up today, gona treat myself with some blueberry diesel i received in the post today! Feels well deserved.


 Last week i said i'd give her a small flush this week with plain water, ended up giving her a 3/4 - full strength feeding of Canna nutes due to her slowish growth. Over the next couple days her growth did pick up a bit, so i'm gona continue feeding unless something i see stops me. 


 Another branch got topped by accident this week, makes 3 or 4 now i think.


 She's sure taking her time but i'm not giving up on her just yet.

Before tucking leaves + tying down:



After:



Topped branch from last week:



Current height of SCROG:



Foliage:


----------



## lilindian (Sep 22, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Why is the light diagonal? It should really be directly above them and straight.
> 
> I really, really love this journal. I don't know how long you've been doing this, but it's very very clean and organized.
> 
> ...


The light has to be diagonal otherwise the reflector doesn't fit in my cab. Its really not that big! Which is why i'm trying to make the very best of my space. I stupidly bought it without measuring up, i think the new Sputnik 2 reflectors are slightly skinnier, meant to be more air tight with rubber seals between the glass and all sorts, maybe i'll invest in one...

Anyway thanks for the kind words! I aint been doing this that long, but fuck me i'd been wanting to do this for YEARS before i eventually took the plunge. Taking care of plants runs in my family, lol. Never thought i'd enjoy it as much as i do. Find it proper interesting to see how these plants grow! My ambition is to turn this hobby into a legit living, but life in the UK makes it very tough to do so!

My technique is looooong, adopt it, and u'll suddenly find u dont like it as much! If i manage to fill this screen completely and make it to flowering it'll be just short of a miracle. Is Cialis advertised on TV there or something? Everyone seemed to be clued up in on apart from me... I always thought it was like some medicated ointment cream or something...


----------



## donkeyshow (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, a few years ago Viagra and Cialis were always pushing commericals on TV. Everyone knows what they are, and there is a million jokes about them as well.(USA)


----------



## MrBosco (Sep 22, 2011)

lilindian said:


> ... Thinking the slowish growth could be down to me cutting leaves off her every other day. For this reason i've tried to minimise on trimming this week, and instead focus more on tucking.


Hey lilindian. Been following this grow with huge interest. I have little experience indoors and no scrog experience (yet) though from what I do know I'd say you're spot on about the trimming. By the looks of it every time you've trained the plant you've given it a triple-blow to growth - damage from leaf trimming, some stress from tying down branches, and a big reduction in leaf surface facing the light. I'm guessing the plant is putting a lot of energy into recovery each time, stunting new growth a fair bit.

Have you considered doing the training incrementally? - i.e. tying down the taller branches each time but leaving the smaller ones upright with all their leaves unharmed? That way those smaller branches would form a decent undamaged canopy and be able to feed the rest of the plant as it recovers from the stress of training, maybe allowing it to recover a bit quicker. The branches you leave alone will shade the lower ones a bit, but only for a day or two until they are the tallest and are themselves tied down.

Slow or not so far though I'm guessing that plant is going to take off like a rocket once the stress of training stops. I'll bet it'll have a fantastic number of tops on it when you go to flower and all the work will have been well worth it. Really excellent job so far and thanks for all the info and pictures. I'll will be following this through to the end and I'll be sending all kinds of positve growth vibes your way


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 22, 2011)

Subbed + rep That is crazy. Can't wait to see the turn out.


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 22, 2011)

im curiouse to see the outcome too! Cant help but think this is gonna out grow your kinex net. I have no experiance with this it just seems like it will over grow that.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 23, 2011)

donkeyshow said:


> Yes, a few years ago Viagra and Cialis were always pushing commericals on TV. Everyone knows what they are, and there is a million jokes about them as well.(USA)


I seeeee. I just found it around the house, lots of doctors in the family, get given free gifts like that fan all the time at meetings and stuff. They generally dont push viagra ads on TV here...



MrBosco said:


> Hey lilindian. Been following this grow with huge interest. I have little experience indoors and no scrog experience (yet) though from what I do know I'd say you're spot on about the trimming. By the looks of it every time you've trained the plant you've given it a triple-blow to growth - damage from leaf trimming, some stress from tying down branches, and a big reduction in leaf surface facing the light. I'm guessing the plant is putting a lot of energy into recovery each time, stunting new growth a fair bit.
> 
> Have you considered doing the training incrementally? - i.e. tying down the taller branches each time but leaving the smaller ones upright with all their leaves unharmed? That way those smaller branches would form a decent undamaged canopy and be able to feed the rest of the plant as it recovers from the stress of training, maybe allowing it to recover a bit quicker. The branches you leave alone will shade the lower ones a bit, but only for a day or two until they are the tallest and are themselves tied down.
> 
> Slow or not so far though I'm guessing that plant is going to take off like a rocket once the stress of training stops. I'll bet it'll have a fantastic number of tops on it when you go to flower and all the work will have been well worth it. Really excellent job so far and thanks for all the info and pictures. I'll will be following this through to the end and I'll be sending all kinds of positve growth vibes your way


Yeh ur pretty much spot on, thats exactly what i started to think half way through last week and for that reason i stopped cutting off stuff and let her grow for a couple days before tying her down on thursday again. The reason i was tying down stuff early was to get the branches used to being bent down in that shape. I thought maybe if they're bent into shape right from the start they'll be more willing to hold that shape if i removed the screen eventually. But A.) I don't know if that makes sense and is even working B.) I dont think its worth all this extra time its gona take. So yeh exactly as you said i'm gona try preventing her from going into recovery mode again by letting branches grow as they please for a few days. Another reason i didn't used to do this is that i felt if potential bud sites were shaded then they wudn't get enough light to begin branching out in the first place, if u get me.....

Anyway, cheers for the support and suggestions, keep sending them my way! Pictures will continue to come every thursday. Hopefully this week with this new plan i'll have some major new growth to shout about.



mjizzle said:


> im curiouse to see the outcome too! Cant help but think this is gonna out grow your kinex net. I have no experiance with this it just seems like it will over grow that.


Its already outgrowing my k'Nex screen on the near side of the cab, having to bend branches 180 degrees and all sorts. Once the screen is filled, I'm gona remove all the ties i've put on, and instead just put one tie at the end of each branch holding it down, and i'm not just gona hook that, i'm gona tie is properly, so when the plant stretches it doesn't just rip all the ties off the screen. Knex is some pretty strong shit, holds together well when needed to.


----------



## ohmy (Sep 23, 2011)

Subcribed. +rep... look's killer


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 23, 2011)

I was thinking you could add more kinex lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

kinex thats it couldnt think of name lol..nice one mjizzle..


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 24, 2011)

wow man  way to make use of your tools! looks pretty awesome, please dont mind if i sub  

Save the Trees
-Cap'n


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 24, 2011)

Cant wait to see the !buds!


----------



## lilindian (Sep 24, 2011)

mjizzle said:


> I was thinking you could add more kinex lol


Could do but dont want to cos it'll make things harder to manage and access, but have thought about it, i could literally build where-ever needed.



Captain Planet said:


> wow man  way to make use of your tools! looks pretty awesome, please dont mind if i sub
> 
> Save the Trees
> -Cap'n


Haha yes captain planet! Just what i need. Used to watch that show enough when i was a yout. Do what u got to do.



mjizzle said:


> Cant wait to see the !buds!


Join the club!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

new updates on my sig and take a look at this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...-pictures.html


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking good my friend. I'm thinking of borrowing your design lol.

I'm subbed c how it goes


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

Captain Planet IS a hero! but he only does it with the powers of others 

well hows she looking? i want to see that whole thing filled! it'll be soo sexy. you should get a pretty good yield per watt


----------



## lilindian (Sep 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> new updates on my sig and take a look at this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...-pictures.html


Had a quick peek, looks fat! Will take a better look 2nite. 



scotia1982 said:


> Looking good my friend. I'm thinking of borrowing your design lol.
> 
> I'm subbed c how it goes


Last time someone borrowed a design they stole it.



Captain Planet said:


> Captain Planet IS a hero! but he only does it with the powers of others
> 
> well hows she looking? i want to see that whole thing filled! it'll be soo sexy. you should get a pretty good yield per watt


That is true. She's looking bushy! Havn't touched her in a few days now so she's been growing naturally, and as a result she's picked up speed in growth. Seems to be growing at a much better rate in comparison to last week. Gotta start tying down branches again soon so the smaller branches have time to catch up to the ones forming the current canopy. Here's a mid week sneak preview!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

exceelent update new pics be on soon so hit my sig later...


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

Great Scott! I looove how she is filling out that screen. when do you think you'll make the flip? +rep


----------



## Hobgoblit (Sep 26, 2011)

Knew this was gonna be good, nice job!


----------



## lilindian (Sep 26, 2011)

Captain Planet said:


> Great Scott! I looove how she is filling out that screen. when do you think you'll make the flip? +rep


I'm not looking to flip her for another 3 weeks at least, thats my estimate as to how long it'll take her to fill up the rest of the available space. She's 20" across at the moment, and she's gotta reach 28". The whole screen will be 3.1 sq ft. Just spent about 2 and half hours tucking and tying her down, she doesn't look as nice anymore and i'm expecting a long recovery from this bit of maintenance, but once she gets going again she should look even fuller and healthier. 

This is what she looks like now. See how she's pulling the screen up on the left. Will sort it tmrw.







Hobgoblit said:


> Knew this was gonna be good, nice job!


Thanks man, but we're not even half way yet!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 26, 2011)

wow crazyness gonna be a great grow! and your even putting in a second screen! gonna be great! how far apart do you think you will put the screens?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

great update mate keep em comin...


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 27, 2011)

wow youve really got your plant height on lock! what kind of pot is the other plant in?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Sep 27, 2011)

oh man what the fuck is gonna happen with that screen so close
u got my attention ur grow is looking good tho
check out my sig I'm about as far along as you
good shit tho


----------



## unohu69 (Sep 27, 2011)

+ rep, subed, so frikn interested in this it not funny. simply amazing. love the knex, think my kid has some of those....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

new updates on my signature growers...


----------



## lilindian (Sep 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6356825 said:


> wow crazyness gonna be a great grow! and your even putting in a second screen! gonna be great! how far apart do you think you will put the screens?


Cheers, yeh I have no idea! The rough plan is to implement the second screen roughly during the middle of the stretch period so i have space to maneuver the branches and they still have time to grow a fair few inches above the screen. All depends on the stretch, and i'll take it as it comes.



Captain Planet said:


> wow youve really got your plant height on lock! what kind of pot is the other plant in?


Yeh except for the hump in the middle, but i'll bend those central branches over during stretch and let the rest of the canopy catch up. The other plant is in an airpot, some ppl swear by it, others say it makes no difference. It basically encourages root branching instead of the roots hitting the pot and spiralling around the sides.

Here's a bit of info for you since you asked: 

_These futuristic looking pots facilitate air pruning to eliminate root circling and promote explosive root growth. The unique material each pot is created from actively funnels outgrowing roots towards the air where they are pruned this then stimulates root branching and new root formation to increase overall root density and enhance nutrient uptake and plant performance.
_


POUND TOWN said:


> oh man what the fuck is gonna happen with that screen so close
> u got my attention ur grow is looking good tho
> check out my sig I'm about as far along as you
> good shit tho


I duno man stick around and find out! Had a look at your journal, looks like she's in good hands, real nice healthy colour. Must know what ur doin. Got the same humidifier, does its job nicely when needed. Anyway I'm sub'd, lookin forward to the updates.



unohu69 said:


> + rep, subed, so frikn interested in this it not funny. simply amazing. love the knex, think my kid has some of those....


Me too, everytime i look at a picture of her i end up staring at it for time until i zone out. Always try to plan branching, never works though. Probably the last time i'll grow in this space as i'm movin out so i thought i'd try go out with a bang! Ive got bin bags full of the stuff just lying in my loft from when i was a kid, was always into building stuff! Thing is, to build a screen like this you need a lot of certain pieces, which i dont think u can buy individually. Anyway cheers for taking such interest!



kevin murphy said:


> new updates on my signature growers...


Kev ur doing big things! Hate missing ur update by like a day, find myself scrolling through like 4 pages worth of praise! Got too many followers. Anyway how many tents you running? Just the 2? You've got some serious work coming your way but so far things are lookin good!


----------



## edsweed (Sep 28, 2011)

awesome.. i am starting one..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

nice 1 bro got 2 tents outdoor grow breeding and party cups...


lilindian said:


> Cheers, yeh I have no idea! The rough plan is to implement the second screen roughly during the middle of the stretch period so i have space to maneuver the branches and they still have time to grow a fair few inches above the screen. All depends on the stretch, and i'll take it as it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for informing me sir.u r going to have a jungle in that box! lol


----------



## veecoman (Sep 29, 2011)

That plant looks awesome bro! I am currently doing almost the exact same type of grow myself, i thought i was the only one to think of using two screens in a scrog but i guess not haha. I put a screen right on top of my pot like you did(my soil is about two inches below the top of my pot) but ive been tucking the branches back under, but I think you have a better idea of just tying them back down to the screen. Ill post some pics to show my setup you as soon as i can. Im subbed and cant wait to see how yours turns out, im only about 18 days into veg so your a little bit ahead of me. Its cool that I now can follow your grow and kinda get an idea of how mine will turn out. O and my box is 1.5' by 1.5' by 2.5', im vegging with 120w of cfl's(1 65w 5000k,1 30w 3500k and another 25w 5000k on the bottom for supplemental lighting) and will use 150wfor flowering(ill switch the 25w 5000k with a 25w 2700k and add a 30w 2700k), so im working on a much smaller scale than you but doing the same thing. Im hoping that if have a couple lights under the canopy it will help produce more budsights??? Maybe we can kinda compare and contrast results. Looking foward to tyour next update.


----------



## veecoman (Sep 29, 2011)

And maybe I missed it somewhere in this thread but what are the dimensions of your cabinet?


----------



## cardobuns123 (Sep 29, 2011)

subbed, beautiful lookin lady


----------



## lilindian (Sep 29, 2011)

*Week 10 Veg
*



 Built up the rest of the screen again to help see how to direct the branching ect. 2 squares on each side and 1 on top need to be filled before i stick her into flower. She's not looking as nice and full as last week... oh well. 


 Cleaned up the underside of the screen today, removed old yellow leaves and what not. 


 She's on the same feeding schedule as she's been for the past couple weeks, was given a full strength one today. 


 This heat wave is bringing lights on temps to 32C and lights off 27C, not ideal, but it shouldn't last long. 


 Havn't trimmed anything off all week, just tucked. Trying to minimise on stresses to speed up her growth. If i can stick her into flower 3 weeks from today it'll be pretty much perfect. I'm also letting her grow naturally most the time now, instead of tying down everyday.


 Will give her a spray with Groigen tomorrow to help her along, although the stuff STINKS of warm dry sick.


----------



## lilindian (Sep 29, 2011)

edsweed said:


> awesome.. i am starting one..


gd stuff, send a link over if u decide to do a journal, interested to see what u got in mind.



kevin murphy said:


> nice 1 bro got 2 tents outdoor grow breeding and party cups...


Well then, as i said, u got ur hands full! Should be pretty prime come a couple months, if not in a few weeks. Keep the updates/reminders coming.



Captain Planet said:


> Thanks for informing me sir.u r going to have a jungle in that box! lol


If all goes to plan, or i could end up with overcrowding and mould issues or something, been there before but for different reasons. Anyway time will tell...



veecoman said:


> That plant looks awesome bro! I am currently doing almost the exact same type of grow myself, i thought i was the only one to think of using two screens in a scrog but i guess not haha. I put a screen right on top of my pot like you did(my soil is about two inches below the top of my pot) but ive been tucking the branches back under, but I think you have a better idea of just tying them back down to the screen. Ill post some pics to show my setup you as soon as i can. Im subbed and cant wait to see how yours turns out, im only about 18 days into veg so your a little bit ahead of me. Its cool that I now can follow your grow and kinda get an idea of how mine will turn out. O and my box is 1.5' by 1.5' by 2.5', im vegging with 120w of cfl's(1 65w 5000k,1 30w 3500k and another 25w 5000k on the bottom for supplemental lighting) and will use 150wfor flowering(ill switch the 25w 5000k with a 25w 2700k and add a 30w 2700k), so im working on a much smaller scale than you but doing the same thing. Im hoping that if have a couple lights under the canopy it will help produce more budsights??? Maybe we can kinda compare and contrast results. Looking foward to tyour next update.


Cheers! I guess keep at eye on this journal and learn from any mistakes i make. My cab is ... around 30inch x 18inch x 6ft, got around 1.5sq ft more than u in terms of footprint, so hopefully u shouldn't need to veg anywhere near as long. I dont know how u plan to grow it regarding topping it ect, but u should be able to get something real nice and bushy in that space, she'll love the 150W when the time comes. I used a T5 light for the very start of her life, left it a good 8 inches above her and she stretched a little, perfect for bending her over to get her going, depending on how ur gona grow her, try and achieve something similar. I'm not one to delve into all the "k" figures, i just keep it simple and generally stick to HID lighting. Adding lighting under the canopy will provide the bud sights lower down the branches with light, if u havn't trimmed them off. I wouldn't bother adding the lights under the canopy until flowering anyway, then at least u can see where the bud sights are and how effective it will be. 



cardobuns123 said:


> subbed, beautiful lookin lady


She says thankyou


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 29, 2011)

I am impressed every time you update . keep em green my friend


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

excellent updates mate exceelent


----------



## Mitch971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn its awsome Dude ! Sub'ed btw


----------



## lilindian (Oct 2, 2011)

Did a bit of work on her today, can see good growth since the last time i tied her down. After everything was done i gave her a good spray with Groigen.


 The pictures below kind've give you an idea of how she'll start looking come the start of flowering, except hopefully ther'll be a hell of a lot more bud sites.


 A lot of branching has just started and has been hiding under the canopy for the past few days, hopefully now it'll have a chance to get some light and catch up. 

*Before: (saturday just before lights on)*





*During:*










*After:*


----------



## mjizzle (Oct 2, 2011)

damn that first pic looks really healthy, that must be after it recovers and grows??


----------



## lilindian (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeh exactly. When the branches turn up and start growing back towards the light, it forms a real nice thick canopy. The plants health is in near perfect condition, it just needs frequent recovery periods! She'll b back to looking like that in 4 days or something


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 3, 2011)

wow you plant is going to have a great harvest


----------



## heyguy901 (Oct 3, 2011)

that's gonna be one fucking montrous female. Good god!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 3, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6395446 said:


> wow you plant is going to have a great harvest


Hopefully, however that's not the main target here! A perfectly flat bud canopy is. If i was going for the biggest harvest i'd probably space the branching out more than i'm going to when i train her through the second screen.



heyguy901 said:


> that's gonna be one fucking montrous female. Good god!


She's a beast, gotta keep her tame


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 3, 2011)

ima beast just let me out of this zoo


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

looking great mate..excellent work pal...


----------



## Captain Planet (Oct 4, 2011)

wow you put in alot of work for her. how long does it usually take you to tuck those in?


----------



## Craigman9 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the idea man


----------



## lilindian (Oct 4, 2011)

Captain Planet said:


> wow you put in alot of work for her. how long does it usually take you to tuck those in?



U have no idea! when i used to tuck her in on a daily basis things took like 30 mins. Now i leave her to grow for like 5 days at a time things take like 2hrs + to tidy up. Never given a plant so much attention as this one. 




Craigman9 said:


> Love the idea man



Lets hope the end result matches the idea.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 4, 2011)

It's getting so fat, I can't wait to see it flower, I have no idea what's going to happen.
This is by far the most horizontal, perfectly wide scrog grow I've ever seen, good job.
When are you planning to 12/12?


----------



## Captain Planet (Oct 5, 2011)

holy crap. she sure appreciates the love my brother, no doubt about that. so what exactly is this double screen?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> It's getting so fat, I can't wait to see it flower, I have no idea what's going to happen.
> This is by far the most horizontal, perfectly wide scrog grow I've ever seen, good job.
> When are you planning to 12/12?


Yeh i know me neither, gettin kinda anxious. Had to remove half a column on the right as i dont want the plant flowering into the ducting. This space will be used to squeeze in one of these fans to give some air circulation under the canopy. U'll see what i mean nearer the time. Had a look at her yesterday, again lots of growth, again she's lookin real bushy. Think today i'm gona do quite a serious trim and tie down, so she'll take a while to recover again. Thinking 2 weeks today could be a good time to stick her in to 12/12. Depends how long she takes to recover from todays cleanup really. 



Captain Planet said:


> holy crap. she sure appreciates the love my brother, no doubt about that. so what exactly is this double screen?


Yeh, she just doesn't like me stripping her. I'll try and roughly show u what ive got in mind for the double screen in todays update so stay tuned


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

New update on mi thread pal..think ull like it..or signature pal..


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 6, 2011)

I would definately recommend that you don't stop LST'ing her, but maybe stop pruning for a couple weeks until 12/12.
Don't just let her grow out of control to recover, keep her tied down.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> New update on mi thread pal..think ull like it..or signature pal..


That threads too active man! I need a page number



C.Indica said:


> I would definately recommend that you don't stop LST'ing her, but maybe stop pruning for a couple weeks until 12/12.
> Don't just let her grow out of control to recover, keep her tied down.


I'm gona do a major prune tonight, and then hopefully leave her alone until i flip her. I want to let her grow for at least a week completely naturally before i flip to 12/12. I'm always gona have to tie her down i think, at least until after the stretch. Paid a visit to homebase and grabbed some serious LST tools.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 6, 2011)

Took like 4hrs to sort her out properly today, now she looks pretty bare but the green will grow back! Her mad branching will have to do meanwhile. She's not quite exactly how i'd like her to be, some branches still need folding down, but i'll do that tomorrow, ive given up for today. 



 The amount of leaf i removed was kinda scary, but there were so many nodes in complete shade. I'm hoping by removing all the leaf i did, branch sites will get light now and branches will begin to grow! Either way she's gona take a good few days to recover.



 She seems to be drinking a lot more than usual these days, not sure if its because of her size or the hot weather but i'm watering every 3 days or so, and pretty much full strength nutes each time, must be cos they're organic. 



 Will give here a foilar spray with Halo tomorrow in an attempt to kick start some new branching/bud sites. 



 I'll try and illustrate that 2nd screen sometime this week for those wondering what the plan is. 


*Before*







*During*










*After*


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 6, 2011)

thats one fat plant


----------



## Captain Planet (Oct 6, 2011)

man i cant wait to have a screen going on. you are a talented fellow


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovin it mate, real real nice cant wait to c the end product


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

lovely mate....rep given...


----------



## AWnox (Oct 7, 2011)

Holy Ganja that's a very ingenious idea friend, I can NOT wait to see what your gonna do with that double screen idea, I have a feeling this grow will be a canon for others to follow. Subbed and +rep !


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is by far the most interesting grow I have ever seen, I hope someday I am good enough to duplicate it...........Very Cool !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 8, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6415477 said:


> thats one fat plant


Only gona get fatter!



Captain Planet said:


> man i cant wait to have a screen going on. you are a talented fellow


Screens are hard work, but add a new challenge to growing, definitely worth trying even if you're not trying to maximise your yield. It's not talent its luck believe me, knowing which leaves to cut off has been a complete guess so far, ive never done pruning of this sort before, or LST'ing for that matter. My environment makes growing a hell of a lot easier, so many times i see people who's plants are struggling and i think if only you stuck that plant in a proper growing environment she'd bounce back without the grower having to do much work. Read my first grow journal and see just how anal i used to be when i started. After my first grow i realised the only way to be a good grower is to learn to read the plants, and that just comes from experience really. Either way, thanks for the kind words!



scotia1982 said:


> Lovin it mate, real real nice cant wait to c the end product


Appreciate u stoppin by! Had a peek at ur journal, never seen a 6 week finisher before. Shame about the rot, i've been there with my SLH, not nice. Other than that, good job man, lookin foward to ur next one! 



kevin murphy said:


> lovely mate....rep given...


Cheers Kev, still waitin on that page number! Might as well wait till ur next update now.



AWnox said:


> Holy Ganja that's a very ingenious idea friend, I can NOT wait to see what your gonna do with that double screen idea, I have a feeling this grow will be a canon for others to follow. Subbed and +rep !


I can't be the only person on here to do a grow like this, surely... Cheers anyway! I have a feeling this double screen is gona be a huge hassle... still tryin to figure out how i'm gona secure the screen in place ect. Hopefully its a success and people do emulate it, I wouldn't recommend this for everyone though, takes some serious dedication! 



Jessy2287 said:


> This is by far the most interesting grow I have ever seen, I hope someday I am good enough to duplicate it...........Very Cool !!!!!!!!!!!


Again appreciate the kind words, never thought this journal would get that much love and attention! This is only my 3rd grow, first one was 2 super lemon haze's completely untrained, left to grow naturally just so i could get an idea of how these plants grow, 2nd grow was Blue cheese and sour diesel to give my hand at topping and LST'ing, and in this one ive just taken it one step further! U can duplicate it now! What ive done isn't hard, just very time consuming. Had a quick look at ur journal, everything looks spot on, for a first grow ur doing a hell of a lot better than i did! Keep it up, i'm sub'd. Anyway thanks for stopping by


----------



## Captain Planet (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah yes, experience. The gift you can only purchase with time. Well you seem to have gained some of this "experience" you speak of lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

soz bro thread moves fast u can always hit my signature at bottom of post and it will take there..new pics on today so ill leave u a link mate


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

Captain Planet said:


> Ah yes, experience. The gift you can only purchase with time. Well you seem to have gained some of this "experience" you speak of lol.


Indeed i have, be it limited, however i'm still learning new things on a daily basis!



kevin murphy said:


> soz bro thread moves fast u can always hit my signature at bottom of post and it will take there..new pics on today so ill leave u a link mate


Nice 1 kev


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

She's recovered well! Slowly creating a nice canopy again. Already there's a lot of branching that needs to be tied down. 


 Been in a RTA over the weekend and as a result can't walk for the next 2 months, which is gona make taking care of this one a mission and a half! Don't exactly know what i'm gona do yet, need nutes/bulbs/sticky traps from shop, need 15L of water at a time from the floor above for watering...tying her down is gona me EVEN more of a mission now.... 


 Based on how well she reacted to my last clean up, i think i'll hit her with one more big one before i leave her for a week and switch to 12/12, still need these smaller branches to grow vertically a little (see pics).


 I turned the whole plant around 180 degrees as i felt the near side of the cupboard was somehow getting more light than the back, probably due to the angle of the reflector. Hopefully this week the front will get the most light and catch up again. She'll be put back the way she was for flowering.


*ADAPTING:*





*2 DAYS AGO*



*TODAY*




*SMALLER BRANCHING*


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 9, 2011)

dude ur shit is a zoo
ahhaha i clicked on ur page like oooo yyaaaaa the dude with the knex aha

i wanna see ur buds on that thing lol

thanks for rep too brrruuuuu givin in return

how far in veg are you?
we may be head to head here


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

A zoo eh? I see..

Eeeeeveryone but anyone laughs at the fact i'm using a kids toy for such a purpose, but as i keep sayin, its PERFECT for what i'm trying to do! Cant wait to see these cola's grow... If i fuck up its down to me cutting too much off, overcrowding, or mould. Truth be told i dont remember exactly when i planted her, but i'm sure she's around 11-12 weeks veg. She'd be a lot bigger if it wasn't for my weekly deforestation i hit her with, always takes her a while to recover and start growing again. The way we've grown ours are completely different though, will be interesting to see how each turn out. I'm flipping mine in roughly 2 weeks too, so we should be neck and neck, hopefully she fills my screen by then. Highly highly doubt i'll get anywhere near a pound off her though. I'm only lookin at a cheeky 10oz!


----------



## kingi95012 (Oct 9, 2011)

lilindian said:


> A zoo eh? I see..
> 
> Eeeeeveryone but anyone laughs at the fact i'm using a kids toy for such a purpose, but as i keep sayin, its PERFECT for what i'm trying to do! Cant wait to see these cola's grow... If i fuck up its down to me cutting too much off, overcrowding, or mould. Truth be told i dont remember exactly when i planted her, but i'm sure she's around 11-12 weeks veg. She'd be a lot bigger if it wasn't for my weekly deforestation i hit her with, always takes her a while to recover and start growing again. The way we've grown ours are completely different though, will be interesting to see how each turn out. I'm flipping mine in roughly 2 weeks too, so we should be neck and neck, hopefully she fills my screen by then. Highly highly doubt i'll get anywhere near a pound off her though. I'm only lookin at a cheeky 10oz!


Nice job with the K-nex mate. Your plant is looking awsome.

10oz? Dry? Thats... optimistic


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

looking splendid mate...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Nice job with the K-nex mate. Your plant is looking awsome.
> 
> 10oz? Dry? Thats... optimistic


Thaanks man, i managed to get just under 8oz in the space space from my last grow with 2 plants, each topped for 8 main branches, and there was a lot of wasted space which i'm looking to fully utilise this time round. Pretty sure this strain isn't the highest yielder so ur probably right, 10oz is a bit optimistic.... What can i say, i'm an optimistic guy! Needed a figure above 8 and 10's nice and round, so there you have it. 



kevin murphy said:


> looking splendid mate...


RIP to ur marge man, proper sorry to hear bout that. Had scroll through the doggies nutz page, all i saw were guns and dogs! Haha. Lookin forward to seein what uve got in store for the update tho so get on it!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking good my friend, sorry to hear about ur accident  at least uv got ur little lady to keep you occupied........


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Looking good my friend, sorry to hear about ur accident  at least uv got ur little lady to keep you occupied........


Thanks man, was a blessing in disguise believe me, long as i dont have any long term problems with my knee all should be kool. Doctor has instructed me to sit on my arse all day and take my "meds", so thats exactly what im doing! Got a few jars to work my way through from last grow! 

I only work on my "little" lady once a week now, maybe i need a few more to really keep me occupied...


----------



## AC420AC (Oct 9, 2011)

nice....sub'ed


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

AC420AC said:


> nice....sub'ed


welcome aboard!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 10, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks man, was a blessing in disguise believe me, long as i dont have any long term problems with my knee all should be kool. Doctor has instructed me to sit on my arse all day and take my "meds", so thats exactly what im doing! Got a few jars to work my way through from last grow!
> 
> I only work on my "little" lady once a week now, maybe i need a few more to really keep me occupied...


like u say man its the long term problems. I broke 3 bones in my foot 10 years ago,been back at hospital now ive got arthritis in all the joints.

Well at least uv got your jars and another couple couldnt hurt,jst to keep you occupied lol.

Take it easy bro.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the words mate...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> like u say man its the long term problems. I broke 3 bones in my foot 10 years ago,been back at hospital now ive got arthritis in all the joints.
> 
> Well at least uv got your jars and another couple couldnt hurt,jst to keep you occupied lol.
> 
> Take it easy bro.


Yeh man i know what thats like, sort of. I fractured my leg a couple years ago, like a knob i took the cast off after 3 weeks instead of leavin it on for 6 and now i have chronic discomfort in that place. Stops me from sleeping and all sorts, unless i'm super high, which has been my solution so far! Can't imagin if my knee started givin me the similar problems. My left leg has taken a BEATING over the years!



kevin murphy said:


> thanks for the words mate...


Early riser I see!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

yea mate didnt sleep much last nite just glad it over..


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

*To all the subscribers out there:*

So i managed to get a 600W HPS dropped to my door today, and now i'm wondering if i should introduce her to my lady for the last 2 weeks of veg, starting off on the 600W setting, and then switching to the SuperLumens setting when i go 12/12.

The logic here is another 200W will increase light penetration, so i can afford to do less pruning. Less pruning means less stress which means she'll grow faster! Also, the extra 200W will give her more energy, therefore faster growth if everything else is on point. A little stretch during the end of veg wouldn't be a disaster. The edges of the screen will fill up faster and these branches i'm assuming will have more space come flowering, which is ideal, as they wont be receiving as much light as the middle of the plant, therefore can do with the extra space for fan leaves to grow to utilise this light..... if u get me.....

So to those experienced with using HPS's during veg, i'm looking for some advice. What should i expect if anything? And should i even bother? Is my logic logical, or stoner logic? Will do the swap tomorrow if anything so i can get some feedback meanwhile. Cheers


----------



## profgrow (Oct 10, 2011)

Lovin' it... hard


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

She's gettin there... slowly but surely


----------



## profgrow (Oct 10, 2011)

lilindian said:


> *To all the subscribers out there:*
> 
> So i managed to get a 600W HPS dropped to my door today, and now i'm wondering if i should introduce her to my lady for the last 2 weeks of veg, starting off on the 600W setting, and then switching to the SuperLumens setting when i go 12/12.
> 
> ...


If you can manage the heat veg with the 600, it will be hot, that would be my only concern.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll be surprised if heat is an issue as ive got both an inline blowing air over the bulb and a RVK sucking heat out of the reflector, and 2 fans blowing over the plant. Also night time temps here in the UK are getting cooler so that should bring down the cab by a few degrees anyway. Worst comes to worst ive got pleeeeenty of height to play with at the moment so will raise the light if and when needed. 

With the 400MH, u can't even feel any heat at canopy level due to the fans. The 600W will run hotter for sure, cab temp will go up, but i doubt it'll go up by enough to cause me any real concern. 

Anyway cheeers for the advice man.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 10, 2011)

Vegging under HPS will lead to slower and more lanky growth. Plus you will be burning out your expensive, really nice HPS bulbs. (I veg with a combination of Mh bulbs, none of them over $20 each. My cheap ass sylvania 400 watt (driven with 600) actually does a better job of vegging than the $70 600 watt digilux Mh. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

was going through my sub's and stumbled on this journal after ages, 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/423494-420-hazes-journal-slh-homebox-2.html

and realised its this journal that inspired me for this grow. His SLH wasn't grown in the same way, but its the canopy i was looking to replicate, nice, flat and DENSE with bud. Still not sure what i'm doing for the 2nd screen, now i'm thinking not to overcrowd it and instead use knex to make a same size screen as the current one, 1 branch per square, with the branch perfectly in the center of each square, so each branch is perfectly spaced. The reason for not wanting to overcrowd is because if this strain stretches a good amount, i'm gona end up with long cola's. If they're bunched too close together, light wont reach the bottom of each cola due to the surrounding ones overshadowing it. Also there's a big risk of mould. Think ive just convinced myself...

The current screen has around 85 holes, so 85 branches. That means to hit my 10oz target, each branch has to yield 3.5g, which i see as quite reasonable really. Just gotta make sure i've got enough branches to fill the screen! And they all grow equally big, stretch is gona be a bitch!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Vegging under HPS will lead to slower and more lanky growth. Plus you will be burning out your expensive, really nice HPS bulbs. (I veg with a combination of Mh bulbs, none of them over $20 each. My cheap ass sylvania 400 watt (driven with 600) actually does a better job of vegging than the $70 600 watt digilux Mh.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I see, i knew about the more lanky growth but didn't think it would be slower... especially with the extra 200W. I get new bulbs every grow so burning out bulbs isn't a problem. Think im gona have to sleep on this one...gdnite


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 11, 2011)

I dig the way that you really trained during veg. I have done the same thing but a little differently, my SCROG screen is suspended by wires over the plants, so I lower it pretty close to the plants, train them horizontal, and then keep moving the screen up little by little. 

Here is a pic of the latest grow...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiice, looks fuckin PRIME. And huge, must know what ur doin! One day i too will have a room like that just u watch. How long does it take u to maintain that each time? Thats sort of a similar idea to what ive got in mind for my next screen, although i dont think i'll hang it. It'll be supported from underneath, and throughout the stretch i'll keep moving it up little by little until the stretch is over, then once i know the final size of each branch i'll tie them all down to get them the same height in each of their squares, and hopefully from my second screen up will be cola's! Sound about right?


----------



## profgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Vegging under HPS will lead to slower and more lanky growth. Plus you will be burning out your expensive, really nice HPS bulbs. (I veg with a combination of Mh bulbs, none of them over $20 each. My cheap ass sylvania 400 watt (driven with 600) actually does a better job of vegging than the $70 600 watt digilux Mh.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I agree with legally, didn't realize the 600 was hps, mh is the only way to veg. I would use floros over hps any day.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

Thats all i needed to hear, cheers!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. I used to support a PVC pipe screen from the bottom but dealing with the legs was kind of a pain in the ass and I would kick them all the time on accident. But then again my room is crammed with plants so you may not have that problem. I like the hanging screen (4 wires on each screen) cause I can just swing it out of the way when I'm done so I can clean and what not. 

I spend about 15 minutes a day in there once they hit the screen. Honestly I don't know if two screens is worth it; or at least not on a larger scale. It takes allot of time to tie shit, even worse, after harvest you have to UNTIE everything which is really a drag. Again it's a scale thing. With one or two plants no big deal, but with 66 square feet of screen...ughh. 

All I basically do to train is pull the center stalks out to the side while pulling the outer stalks towards the middle and up through the screen. This is done to get the outer stalks (which are typically lower), higher than the central growing shoots. This will cause them to become the dominant shoots (by virtue of auxin distribution) and grow slightly faster. It also bulks the outer stems up a bit. The only marathon training comes in during the stretch. 

Towards the end of the stretch I move the branches around so that all the apical (growing tips on the end of each branch) are positioned directly under the lights. For instance: a middle stalk is trained towards the edge of the screen. Once side shoots are big enough and passing through the screen the branch and shoot tip are trained back towards the middle. When the stretch is pretty much over I take one very long session to ensure each bud site has it's own square then I don't fuck with it again. 

You'll get the hang of it. As you get better and re-invest in your room I can't over emphasize the value of a proper co2 system. The plants grow so much faster and bigger, it's almost comical. 

Cheers,
LF


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I used to support a PVC pipe screen from the bottom but dealing with the legs was kind of a pain in the ass and I would kick them all the time on accident. But then again my room is crammed with plants so you may not have that problem. I like the hanging screen (4 wires on each screen) cause I can just swing it out of the way when I'm done so I can clean and what not.
> 
> I spend about 15 minutes a day in there once they hit the screen. Honestly I don't know if two screens is worth it; or at least not on a larger scale. It takes allot of time to tie shit, even worse, after harvest you have to UNTIE everything which is really a drag. Again it's a scale thing. With one or two plants no big deal, but with 66 square feet of screen...ughh.
> 
> ...


No worries man, wouldn't compliment ur grow if u didn't deserve it. Yeh i see what u mean, i would DEFINITELY not do a grow like this if i had any more than 1 plant. I'm not growin this one for money or maximum yield, just purely for fun as an experiment to get some crazy looking plant, and some killer smoke on the side!

Hanging a screen does definitely make more sense generally speaking, but i wana K'nex this shit! And with K'nex is a piece of cake to move the screen up. Got a rough plan i'll run by you before jumping into anything. Screen 2 will have 4 legs that attach to screen 1. Time is not a limiting factor in this grow, and ive put so much effort into it already that i might as well put all the effort in required to make it as good as possible now, so i'm still gona make a second screen, plus it'll help perfectly space all branching out. 

Seems like ive got a lot more branching than required, in fact i could flip her today and she'd still fill up the second screen easy, but i'm going for a particular look so im gona train her to the edge of this screen. I dont know how to pick which branches to keep and which to cut other than size obviously. If all are at the same height, are there better ones to keep i.e. branches that come from lower parts of the main stalk (will use less energy suckin nutes around the plant due to shorter distance from roots).

My plan to handle the stretch is exactly as u've stated above, by pulling the taller stalks out to the sides and letting the shorter ones grow straight up. I'm hoping though that i wont have to do much of this, ideally i dont want to pull any branches out, again due to the look i'm going for, but its no big ting if i hav to. Only marathon training comes during stretch?! Not if u train a plant like me! I spent 3 1/2 hours today on her tying down the branches trying to make the plant as flat as possible and expose as many branches. Check the update in a bit. 

Its funny u mention CO2, i was literally looking up prices of a proper CO2 system. However if i were to implement such a system i'd have to make drastic changes to this set up i think, and its not worth it, as i'm only gona get one more grow out of this cab before i gotta move out. Something ive definitely got my eye on for the future though. Thanks for all the info man, very very useful, and very reassuring to know that my plan to handle the stretch is the way to do it properly and not just an experiment of mine that could go wrong! I did a lot of research on scrogs and flicked though loads of journals before starting mine, so ive always had a rough idea of what to expect and how to manage things, probably why things are still running smoothly and not out of control.... yet... however, as i stated before, experience plays a much bigger part than research in such a hobby.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

Aint much else for me to do these days other than to attend to my lady so i thought i'd take her out today and tie her down... properly, no leaves trimmed, all tucked. I dont understand how this shit takes so long, but what u see is 3hrs+ worth of work.... And no i wasn't horribly buzzing when i did it, got a cold, no puff for me till i'm all better! Gona smash records with this break.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 11, 2011)

so whens the switch gonna happen? looks like soon to me


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

Thinking maybe a week today, she dusn't need to reach the edge of the screen, only the middle of the outter holes. I'm hoping a week, but knowing this stupid plant and its slow growth probably 2 weeks. U should see the size of its stalk.... about as thick as my thumb, its the biggest stalk ive grown by far. Wont be able to take a pict of it until like 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 11, 2011)

you should take some clones


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

I couldn't agree with u more, but i can only do that if i find a carer for them. I'm already going to have to leave the last couple weeks of this grow in someone else's hands, last time i did that (different person in mind this time), they did a decent job but not really up to my own standards! They semi-followed my instructions and i got back to find the plant had pretty much completely dried up, didn't even need to hang upside down, buds went straight into jars. Yellow leaves EVERYWHERE. Basically i dont want to leave clones AND this badboy in someone else's hands, cos i doubt they'll take care of this one correctly let alone the clones as well, which will need a different nute mix, lighting schedule ect ect. 

Its a shame though, ive got a fully functioning veg cab, same footprint as the flowering cab, and its sitting empty 

Hopefully i can find someone and clone all excess branching, they can take a few for themselves, and i'll grab the rest when im back in town


----------



## profgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I couldn't agree with u more, but i can only do that if i find a carer for them. I'm already going to have to leave the last couple weeks of this grow in someone else's hands, last time i did that (different person in mind this time), they did a decent job but not really up to my own standards! They semi-followed my instructions and i got back to find the plant had pretty much completely dried up, didn't even need to hang upside down, buds went straight into jars. Yellow leaves EVERYWHERE. Basically i dont want to leave clones AND this badboy in someone else's hands, cos i doubt they'll take care of this one correctly let alone the clones as well, which will need a different nute mix, lighting schedule ect ect.
> 
> Its a shame though, ive got a fully functioning veg cab, same footprint as the flowering cab, and its sitting empty


Thanks for all the pics, I love having multiple angles to really see whats going on.

How long do you need to be away from your setup? If you start working with a timed drip feeder now you can get it to a point it will last you a week or 2. Clones can do quite well in an aero cloner for weeks as well. I have a very simple design (maybe 20-30 dollars worth of parts) for a 5 gal bucket cloner that i have left clones in unattended for a month at a time.
I would rather leave my flowering plants _and _clones in someone else's care than just the flowering plant, worst case they don't know how to take care of the big lady but its hard to mess up cuttings that have taken root then at least you have those to fall back on as opposed to starting again from seed with nothing to show for your work.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll take more multi angle shots in the future, gives u a much better idea as to what im looking at when i do my maintenance. Maybe ur right, but im telling you now, nothing is gona happen to my mistress. If i gotta train this person up a few weeks before hand then so be it, ive put far too much time and effort into this for it not to come out nearly perfect. For my last grow for most the grow i only checked up on my plants once a week, and i used drippers and a 7 day digital timer, worked pretty well actually, but those nutes weren't organic. I asked about whether i could use the same system for organic nutes and was advised against it, due to the thickness of the organic nutes, its like syrup, he said it would be too thick to be pumped through the hosing. However once diluted up its fine.... so im not reeeeally too sure what he meant by that....

Even if i were to set up a dripper system, this plant drinks so much so quickly, and its only gona get worse. I dont have a reservoir big enough to hold 2-3 weeks worth of nutes, and dont want to buy one cos i aint got any space for it and will only need it once in a blue moon. At the moment i just mix up 15L fresh every time i feed. 

Ive never given my hand at cloning but have read up quite a lot on it. Gona look into this aero cloner, sounds ideal though. If i take clones and give them out i can always take them back off those growers when i'm back. I'd rather leave it in an experienced persons hands. Also that way, the person takin care of my chunky monkey can focus all their attention on that one plant! I duno man i gotta think about this one... definately want to clone her though, its just a case of when, how, who


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 11, 2011)

why cant you care for her all the way through?


----------



## maariic (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the kind of growing plan that I was trying to start all summer. Finally I have started my SCROG grow, but I am only on the beginning of the road. This is miracle that I came up to this amazing SCROG grow. I will learn a lot from you. In smaller scales of course. Definitely subscribed.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6442474 said:


> why cant you care for her all the way through?


Nairobi awaits my arrival



maariic said:


> This is the kind of growing plan that I was trying to start all summer. Finally I have started my SCROG grow, but I am only on the beginning of the road. This is miracle that I came up to this amazing SCROG grow. I will learn a lot from you. In smaller scales of course. Definitely subscribed.


Glad to have you aboard! This is my first real (upside down) scrog attempt, i'm only one grow ahead of u in our growing careers! We all gotta start somewhere, wish i had a time lapse of this plants growth from seed, wud look insane! Doing a scrog like this is very hard and lots and lots of work, so if u choose to go down this route be warned. Otherwise just do a normal scrog! Much easier and quicker turnover!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

Kev how ur tings doing, feels like i aint seen an update in time for some reason, sort it out!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

an update on my signature mate it was 2 days ago lol...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

2 days ago means i'm gona have to scroll though like 10 pages lookin for ur stuff!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

ten pages lol its on page 1700 mate its more like 40-50 haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

sorry its 59 lol..but its on page 1700 anyway bro...new updates be on tomoz aswell pal if u want wait till then..upto u..ill send u a link tomoz anyway...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sorry its 59 lol..but its on page 1700 anyway bro...new updates be on tomoz aswell pal if u want wait till then..upto u..ill send u a link tomoz anyway...


All i need is a page number!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

Right so this is the idea. I'm going to build a very similar screen to the one i'm currently using, only with a few extra pieces. 

The branches i choose will be slotted into the middle of the blue Knex piece and secured using a tie. They'll still have room to grow thicker. Ive checked and the thickest branch on my last grow fits through this piece, so hopefully, i shouldn't have any problems. If the branches grow and get tight it'll just help hold them in place and upright. 

The bud seen in the picture is Barney's Farm Blue Cheese from my last grow, still got a bit curing away but even now its a verrry nice smoke, bit of a creeper but damn good. 





























*Blue Cheese Trichs!*
















So thats it, everything above the 2nd screen should bud, with nothing but naked branching below. The second screen will sit on 4 legs on top of the 1st screen, and they can be raised easily. 

There will be 87 of these squares to utilise, and for my 10oz target that means 3.2g/branch or square. The bud in the pictures weighs 3grams, and i'm sure this plant will produce much bigger buds. So each branch and its leaves have 1 square each, thats 2" 1/4 from white rod to white rod or 6cm. Hopefully thats enough not to get overcrowded!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

dammmmmm dudeeee put ur shit into flower already lol
i been looking forward to it
its about to be lookin redick
updated my shit too check it out


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

Had nothing better to do. The legs are just there to illustrate how it'll sit on top of the 1st screen. Had to reinforce the edges to prevent the screen from flexing in the middle. Now it sits perfectly flat, and is pretty strong, so should be good for the job. The legs going down to the screen below will be K'Nex and easily adjustable. Probably going for the flip in a week i'm thinking, we'll see. 

Note that when i started this grow, doing what i'm about to do was not my intention. I actually wanted to grow as close to a solid block of bud as i could, but no more. This is due to potential mould problems, light penetration problems (thought i'd end up maybe with a sheet of bud but a really thin one, buds underneath wouldn't grow properly, create minimimal trichs ect). I'm hoping this will look just as impressive though.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 12, 2011)

thats pretty raw. GL!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> dammmmmm dudeeee put ur shit into flower already lol
> i been looking forward to it
> its about to be lookin redick
> updated my shit too check it out


All in good time! I've waited this long, would be stupid to put her into flower a couple weeks early for no good reason. I might have to though.... should know later this week. Hope it all goes to plan.... Headin over to urs now


----------



## lilindian (Oct 12, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6448461 said:


> thats pretty raw. GL!


Thanks man, i need it! Dont reeeeally know what im doing!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 12, 2011)

i cant wait to see this should be fucking sweet


----------



## swishsam (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow you must own a lot of K'Nex.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 13, 2011)

You should change your name to Capt. kinex

One thing though... Going to be haaaard to train though the kenex without shredding the leaves up. Maybe not, but scrog through 2" holes is hard enough. 

Excited to see what happens. I'm flipping in a day or two


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

fuckin sikk mate fine work looking forward seein that in action...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

swishsam said:


> Wow you must own a lot of K'Nex.


U really have no idea.... must have a next 10,000 pieces at least, probably more like 15-20!



legallyflying said:


> You should change your name to Capt. kinex
> 
> One thing though... Going to be haaaard to train though the kenex without shredding the leaves up. Maybe not, but scrog through 2" holes is hard enough.
> 
> Excited to see what happens. I'm flipping in a day or two


Haha. Maybe "King K'nex". Thats the BEAUTY of using K'nex! I can easily break open a square, take a couple pieces off, stick the branch in and make it all back up! Thats how i'm planning on setting the screen up initially. Once its in place i will literally only have to raise it as the same speed as the stretch, all the nodes above the second screen will stay above the second screen, i wont be moving the screen up the branches, if u get me.. so hopefully leaves wont get shredded. So i gotta make sure where-ever i put the second screen (in terms of how far up the vertical branching) is the right place, cos if i fuck that up then things will be difficult. Would've loved to see a journal of ur grow and those screens filling out. If you got any pics from earlier in the grow please post em in this thread.



kevin murphy said:


> fuckin sikk mate fine work looking forward seein that in action...


Ive kind of surprised myself this grow believe me! Things have gone a lot better than expected so far, especially for an experiment.


----------



## swishsam (Oct 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> U really have no idea.... must have a next 10,000 pieces at least, probably more like 15-20!


Awesome, any chance I can come round and play some time  lol

A few years ago I was looking after a (significantly younger) cousin of mine who owned loads of it and I just spent most of the night playing with it myself. When my aunt and uncle got home they said it had been ages since he had played with it, I was too embarrassed to admit it was me that got it out.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

swishsam said:


> Awesome, any chance I can come round and play some time  lol
> 
> A few years ago I was looking after a (significantly younger) cousin of mine who owned loads of it and I just spent most of the night playing with it myself. When my aunt and uncle got home they said it had been ages since he had played with it, I was too embarrassed to admit it was me that got it out.


Hahaha u joker! Yeh ive always been a hands on guy that likes to build shit. I used to win K'nex competitions and stuff as a yout, even built a gravity driven roller coaster that went round the top of my room! When i was 7 i had the chance to get anything i wanted as a present for getting into my prep school, this is what i asked for! 







Built all sorts of stuff out of this stuff, including a massage chair and a pool cue! haha.

My 3yr old nephew came round the other day, so i took out a giant bag of K'nex for him, kept him entertained for about 30 mins, kept me entertained for an hr nd a half! Started building a car!


----------



## swishsam (Oct 13, 2011)

Man that is too sick.

Lego was my main building material when I was a kid.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Gave her a spray with Groigen today half an hr before lights on. Will do another tuck in a couple days, some leaves are gettin a lil big.


----------



## Captain Planet (Oct 13, 2011)

impressive growth my friend. what are your goals for yield? or do you have any goals for such a thing?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW, when this grow flowers it will be amazing !


----------



## AWnox (Oct 13, 2011)

It will be amazing...it's crazy really...don't even know how many tops that has...have you even counted them?? I'm guessing estimating a yield right now would be kinda hard but what do you expect or want at least?


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 13, 2011)

totally amazing job, The thing looks super healthy, for being grown in soil for a 3 month veg, so far, your doing awesome.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Captain Planet said:


> impressive growth my friend. what are your goals for yield? or do you have any goals for such a thing?


Why thankyou, my goal is 10oz, 3.2grams/branch, anything over = bonus, anything under means nothing, this is a SCROG for aesthetics more than yield.



AWnox said:


> It will be amazing...it's crazy really...don't even know how many tops that has...have you even counted them?? I'm guessing estimating a yield right now would be kinda hard but what do you expect or want at least?


Can't say i have, but i'm bored enough to give it a go! I'll get back to u on that 1.



unohu69 said:


> totally amazing job, The thing looks super healthy, for being grown in soil for a 3 month veg, so far, your doing awesome.


Thanks man, it is super healthy! Apart from the odd yellow leaf here and there but thats expected. Cheers for the support


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Rough count but i got to 100 and stopped. Was mostly counting tops with the odd emerging top here and there


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 13, 2011)

oh daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang this plant will be epic one flower kicks in


----------



## AWnox (Oct 13, 2011)

Dudes this will be a massive canopy when it reaches maturity. Where are you with nutes right now btw?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

crazytrain14 said:


> oh daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang this plant will be epic one flower kicks in


Epic is definitely the word



AWnox said:


> Dudes this will be a massive canopy when it reaches maturity. Where are you with nutes right now btw?


I know man tell me about it, i actually find it quite daunting! As usual i don't know what to expect and am taking things as they come. When it comes to picking the branches i want to go up to the 2nd screen, i'm scared i'm gona butcher all remaining branches/branch sites to the point that it shocks her into hermie-ing, i know i'm gona have to cut a lot of material off her, and i'm gona have to do it in one go, AND its gona be a couple weeks into flowering because thats when i'll know which my best branches are. So the timing is not good either! I just tied her down again and she's getting real close to flip time, i'm thinking next week for sure considering i aint trimmed anything off her in a while now so her growth aint slowing down as usual. 

I should've really included my feeding schedule in each update... Basically i'm using a combination of Canna Bio Organic veg nutes, and the odd supplemental nute on the side from previous grows such as Organic B (used in times of stress), Silicon + (in times of insect damage/visible leaf stress), Hesi Supervit (same as Superthrive) and Hesi Powerzyme (used to break down excess cellular waste in the medium, keep my soil/roots nice and clean and happy. This i use every other week or so). So I'm still on veg nutes (Rhizo + Vega), and i'm pretty much feeding at full strength every time. Because i'm using organic nutes i don't feel there's a need to flush or water with plain water, as there is little build up of any excess nutes, and every time i water i let a good 5L drain out the bottom. No need but i like to think its good practise and helps keep the roots as happy and healthy as can be. Everything is kept fresh. Nutes are mixed just before being fed to the plant.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Tucked all big fan leaves down and under, tied down new branching that had started growing vertical, and gave her another spray with Groigen, just to make sure i was getting all the new exposed nodes/branching.

Dont know if i've showed any pictures of my plant pulled out of the cupboard, but the support its sitting on is on rollers so i can easily inspect the back of the plant without sticking my head directly under the HPS. Works a treat, just makes everything easier as i have access on all 4 sides now instead of just the 1. 


*
FROM:*



*TO:*






As soon as the outter branches have all reached at least the middle of the outter squares on the left and right side of the screen, i'm flippin to 12/12 and from a 400W MH to a 600W HPS


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like a great idea! I'm going to give it a shot!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Joos u havn't a clue what lies in store for u! Todays tuck took another 3hrs! Either way good luck! Send a link over if u start up a journal, would love to see someone struggle like i hav!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 13, 2011)

*250 HPS Scrog Journal*

If you don't mind, and I would greatly appreciate it, could you please describe your pruning technique in depth. I can't seem to make out what kinds of cuts you're making in the pictures where you mention trimming and tying.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Will do tomorrow evenin some time, first i need to get a MRI!


----------



## heyguy901 (Oct 13, 2011)

man with 600 watt hps, this will be a grow, to go down in the scrog record books. Even tho your using organic nutes, i'd still give it a good flush right before you start flowering and giving flowering nutes. Another thing that's really good is using non-sulfur molasses (aka carb overload nutes), helps microbes break down essential nutrients that the roots need for the plant. +rep for this beast grow. i can't wait till the final outcome, fingers crossed man


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 14, 2011)

I would seriously consider flipping now. Like right now. They are going to go wild when the stretch. 

I would also invest in some good fans. Your going to be battling mold when all those things bud. Not trying to be negative bud I have suffered bud rot in dense screens and it's a painful thing to toss tons of buds in the trash can cause they got rotten.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

heyguy901 said:


> man with 600 watt hps, this will be a grow, to go down in the scrog record books. Even tho your using organic nutes, i'd still give it a good flush right before you start flowering and giving flowering nutes. Another thing that's really good is using non-sulfur molasses (aka carb overload nutes), helps microbes break down essential nutrients that the roots need for the plant. +rep for this beast grow. i can't wait till the final outcome, fingers crossed man


Just went and got 2 125W CFL's to hang either side of the reflector, I wanted blue spectrum ones but have somehow ended up with red. I was thinking a little blue light would be more useful than even more red light, something i'm already gona get plenty of from the HPS. So i might go and swap them both, depending on what ppl advise i do, and what would be best for flowering. If i were to add another 250W though i'd rather have that blue than red. 

Anyway, thanks man, i hope this does go down in the SCROG history books! Would be mission accomplished. What's your logic for flushing anyway? I was thinking that the left over veg nutes (if any) would only keep the lower foliage greener for sliiightly longer than if i were to flush. I'm already more than familiar with molasses, in fact i use 2 different ones, grandma's molasses and muscavado (sugar), worked a treat last time, will definitely use them this time round for suuuuure. I cant wait for this either, i'm getting impatient and really want to stick the 600 in! 




legallyflying said:


> I would seriously consider flipping now. Like right now. They are going to go wild when the stretch.
> 
> I would also invest in some good fans. Your going to be battling mold when all those things bud. Not trying to be negative bud I have suffered bud rot in dense screens and it's a painful thing to toss tons of buds in the trash can cause they got rotten.


One more week man! Cummon, agree with me on this one and i'll feel a whole load better! I am preparing myself for some serious deforestation sessions, i'm fully aware just how much of a handful this plant is gona be in the next couple weeks, but i'm ready.... 

I've got 2 good 6" fans above the canopy, so far they've been on half speed all grow, when the canopy thickens up i'll switch to full speed for more penetration. Below the canopy i've intentionally left space for another 6" fan to circulate the air between the first and second screens. Anyway, ive changed my plans man, i was initially gona try and flower every single top i had at my disposal before i realised i'd be inviting mould with open arms, so that is why i've decided to pick the best 87 branches and flower them! Everything else is getting cut off. Also all the branches will be perfectly equally spaced, so if i get mould issues on 1 branch, chance is it'll hit every other branch equally hard. 

I had mould when i grew super lemon haze, main cola's were bigger than my arm, and not once did i think to open them up and check. I learnt the hard way, but i've learnt.....


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

We'll compromise, i'll flip sunday nite, not touching her til then...


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 14, 2011)

good choice. Flipping when the screen is already 90% full...ugggh what a mess.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> good choice. Flipping when the screen is already 90% full...ugggh what a mess.


Ive literally had another crazy idea for this plant but dont want to say anything just yet because i was super high when i came up with it and it could be unrealistic and stupid, but requires lots of vertical stretch to play with, so i need this mess of which u speak off!


----------



## profgrow (Oct 14, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Ive literally had another crazy idea for this plant but dont want to say anything just yet because i was super high when i came up with it and it could be unrealistic and stupid, but requires lots of vertical stretch to play with, so i need this mess of which u speak off!


If we are throwing in our 2 cents at this point on when to flip I would make this suggestion, let them go until sunday but dont cut anything back , yes its going to be a bushy nightmare but trimming right before a flip can slow down the initial flower by several weeks. I have done a side-by-side with 2 plants, one I trimmed 2 weeks before flipping and the other I trimmed several days before flower everything else was the same, ph, nutes etc. and I got 6 oz from the 2 week trim and 3 oz from the 3 day trim (back in the pre-scrog days). trimming a few weeks into flowering is not as much of an issue, the plant is in uptake mode and can basically ignore the damage done.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

profgrow said:


> If we are throwing in our 2 cents at this point on when to flip I would make this suggestion, let them go until sunday but dont cut anything back , yes its going to be a bushy nightmare but trimming right before a flip can slow down the initial flower by several weeks. I have done a side-by-side with 2 plants, one I trimmed 2 weeks before flipping and the other I trimmed several days before flower everything else was the same, ph, nutes etc. and I got 6 oz from the 2 week trim and 3 oz from the 3 day trim (back in the pre-scrog days). trimming a few weeks into flowering is not as much of an issue, the plant is in uptake mode and can basically ignore the damage done.


Thats exactly what i plan to do. I'm letting her grow completely naturally from now until sunday, at which point i'll make the flip. She shouldn't be tooooo bushy by then, but as soon as her growth spurt starts she's gona be a nightmare. I never planned to trim just before my flip! Always planned on giving her at least a week of natural growth before going 12/12. I havn't conducted a major trim in a couple weeks now anyway. Just been tucking. The plan is to let her stretch vertically up, and whilst she stretches i'll be pulling down the branches i dont want to keep, not cutting them off, whilst at the same time allowing the branches i'm gona use to grow grow grow, minimising the shock of the removal of plant material during this stage. This will be done until ive got my strongest 87 branches at roughly the same height, any branching growing too high will be pulled down to the right height. Sound about right? Then as soon as the stretch is over (hoping between wk 2-3 of flower) and hopefully before she starts showing any sign of real budding, i'll do one major prune all in one go, get rid off excess fan leaves and branches under the second screen.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

Also whats your opinion on these CFL's? Is there any real point in using the red spectrum bulbs if i'm already gona have a 600W HPS? Surely its not gona make that much difference, i wanted to use them for their blue spectrum, as a HPS wouldn't provide any of this. Is it worth going to the shops and changing them or is there no point in using blue spec bulbs over red in flower period?


----------



## adgas (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good. sub'ed. nice looking cabinet.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

adgas said:


> Looking good. sub'ed. nice looking cabinet.


You came at a good time, things are about to get interesting...


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm stoked.
Can't wait for the switch.

Might I recommend leaving all the leaves under the screen to catch extra light?
Or are you pruning for air flow?
Maybe a compromise?

Your plant is a beast, hope it works great.
I think you can hit a pound easy.




OH! And another;
You should just decide NOW which branches will be removed, and remove them.
Trust me on that one, pruning in flower will dramatically affect your yield.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

From the bat I'm gona say it started off as guess work but i've sort of managed to come up with a system. This plant has been growing without topping or FIMming or anything, just sheer LST'ing.

In a quick summary, so far Ive just tied the main stalk down from a very early age and grown the plant flat, tying down new branching as soon as they emerge.

*It goes a lil something like this:*

Main stalk tied down ----> creates secondary branching from nodes which grow towards light.

Sec. branching tied down -----> creates tertiary branching from nodes on sec. branching.

Tertiary branching tied down ----> creates quaternary branching from nodes on tertiary branch.

And so on and so on. Think of a tree diagram... every step u get a whole load more options, likewise in this grow, every time i grow a new branch, out of that branch will grow like another 10 tops (depending on the size of branch/where on plant it is)

This is achieved by constantly tying her down causing her auxin distribution to change, something i'll leave to someone else to explain in more depth!

It takes a lot of work, i used to spend about an hr *everyday* tucking leaves when she was smaller. This slowed her growth for various reasons (read journal) so i began leaving her for about 4-6 days at a time if not more, then going in and tying her down, this time *without* clipping her leaves off, but instead going out of my way to find a place to tuck them under the screen. Ive been doing this for the last 3 weeks or something and seen good results, growth is faster and steadier than before. 

Less clipping = less stress = faster growth and more energy for growth (stored in leaves). 

Every time a new branch grows to say... 2", i'll tie it down horizontally and grow it across, instead of up. Sometimes as soon as the branch is long enough to bend over i'll do just that, even if its only an inch long, all depends how i feel that day. I could easily leave such branches for another 4-7 days before beginning to train them but i want to keep everything flat. 

The main stalk is a beast, and needs to be tied down early before she gets too thick and starts taking back control of the direction she grows in. She should be tied down hard, i made the mistake of not tying her down hard enough at one point and as a result now have a lump in my canopy of where the main stalk goes up and back down again. Now she's rock hard and cant be pulled down. The branches that grow out of here will have a good 2 inch head start on ones below so will need additional tying down and training when they start growing. 


*If you stick to the following "rules" u should be able to do what ive done. *

- Any fan leaf around the size of/bigger than a can of coke (footprint), gets tucked, OR, if its covering up a node/branch site. 

 - Try and keep as many leaves as possible, tuck them under the screen where-ever possible, if for some reason its not possible then either tie it down somehow, or, if a branch has already started to grow out of that node, then u can clip that fan leaf off. Earlier in the grow when i used to do my weekly deforestation, often i clipped off fan leaves before branches had started growing from the node and surprise surprise, no branch ever grew from there! So wait till it starts emerging then clip off and it should continue to grow provided its got direct light. I used foilar boosters like Halo and Groigen to try and get these branches to grow up quicker. 

- Tie down stuff nice and early and constantly try and expose as many nodes/branch sites to direct light (lots of tucking and tying!)

*The aim of the weekly tie down and tuck:*

- To get the branching of the plant trained whilst the branches are young, thin and pliable. 

- To fill the screen.

- *Expose new nodes, branches to light to create a dense canopy of tops.* This is the reason why i began tying down branches ASAP, it gave a chance for EVEN YOUNGER branching that maybe has JUST started to emerge from a node below to receive direct light and hopefully catch up to the height of the branch i had to bend over to un shade it.

- Improve air circulation going through the plant/canopy. 

*When tying down branches:*

- Pick a branch who's top is quite close to your screen (i.e a smallish branch), and say all branches above this top will get bent over. In the case of my plant, ive attempted to make that level the top of my screen! So literally every single branch was tied down as early as possible. 

- When tying down the new node, you can just reuse the tie off that branch from the previous week, you're just moving it along. If you want a super flat plant then maybe leave these tie's on from previous weeks to prevent her secondary branches from pulling the primary branch up a little when she grows towards the light. 

- You don't want to tie them down so tight it damages the branch, or is so restricted it can't move at all or grow. The tie should be strong and tight, but allow the branch to grow a little in diameter. Tying a branch too tight will restrict its growth i'm sure. 

- Sometimes i get a tie and create 2 hooks on the ends, i hook one end to a K'nex piece and the other end to the branch. That way it holds the branch in position but at the same time allows plenty of room for it to grow as it pleases.

- Try and plan where and how branches will grow. This is hard, obviously u can only plan to a certain degree, but directing branching nice and early will make life a lot easier, especially if it prevents you from untying and retying stuff.


Ive included some full resolution pictures of my canopy, so if you click on the thumbnail ive labelled, it'll take you to imageshack. Click that picture again and it'll show u the full size version which unless ur looking at on a Plasma TV, will be pretty zoomed in but clear. You should hopefully be able to see exactly where my tops are, how many i have, emerging ones, ect ect. Hopefully its useful to see how ive tied mine down and directed my branching.


Illustration of new branching emerging and how related fan leaves are tucked down and under (sorry for thin circles, dont know how to make lines thicker): 













Branches such as the ones above will grow out of these nodes and be ready to tie down in about a week or something, provided they have direct light and aren't shaded. I tuck so much to encourage branches like these to grow.


*Example of how i tie some branches by making a double ended hook, and using this to tie down one branch to an already tied down branch.*



*Horizontal branching that's bending back up towards the light and who's tops will need retying at some stage*



*Example of another branch growing out of a horizontal branch*



*Full Resolution Canopy Shots (click thumbnail and then click picture on imageshack)*




This technique is by no means perfect, and i'm still learning so much and trying to apply different bits of my knowledge to this grow on a daily basis. I'm sure more experienced trainers will read this and have a fair few comments, and i can't encourage this enough. I'd love to know what i'm doing wrong, what i could be doing better ect. There is lots that ive done that i'd change if i were to do another grow like this, especially now i'm a little more clued up and experienced in major training. 

Anyway hope this was useful if not at least a little interesting.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I'm stoked.
> Can't wait for the switch.
> 
> Might I recommend leaving all the leaves under the screen to catch extra light?
> ...


Thanks man, either can i, excited big time. 

I dont think i'm going to leave any leaves on from the second screen down, this is mainly to do with airflow yes, however u see on the right of both my screens i have 4 squares missing? In this space in between screens 1 and 2 will be a 6" fan to circulate the air between the screens, so really and truly i could keep most these leaves if i really wanted to, i'm sure they'd get some light.... In fact, ive bought 2 125W CFL's today, could even somehow stick them in between the screens! Not too sure how id do this, i'd have to train the branching to grow around the bulbs. I duno, doubt i'd do that but its an idea. Think i'm just gona hang each CFL vertically each side of my reflector to give me a cheeky 850W total at canopy. I'm all about compromising, i guess i can try and leave a decent amount of foliage in between my screens, just for u. 

Believe me i really want to pick my branches now and chop the rest, but i cant! Because i have NO idea what to expect when this plant starts stretching, and i dont want to end up with half the branches being thin weak ones when i could've used much stronger thicker branches. Thats the reason i'm holding off until maybe the middle-ish of the stretch before i butcher all the excess branches. Unless there's a solution..... I could give it my best go trying to pick my best 87 tops but i'd really really prefer waiting a while just so i can see which (currently) emerging branching will make it to canopy level in time. So many tops i'll probably end up using are barely emerging from their nodes now. This is why i want to wait, i just want to let them get to "top" status instead of "emerging top" status. Some will make it, some wont, and i must wait to find out which fall into which category. 

But for what its worth i completely agree with u, help me think of a solution please! I'm thinking with all this light, as long as there's no over crowding i could hit 4-5g/branch. Then again its a sativa like plant which means buds wont be as dense, so its anyones guess.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 14, 2011)

An excellent explanation. Thank you very much!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

So these are the two i've bought but i'll probably go and exchange them tomorrow for blue spectrum ones so ive got a full spectrum going on during flower. 

As you can see these bulbs barely fit in my cab. Horizontally with the bulb holder on the end, it pretty much fits exactly in my cab as can be seen in the pictures. However i'm not sure whether to hang these horizontally or vertically.... I'm thinking the plants will utilise more light from the bulbs if they were horizontal, but if i do that then i cant center the bulb in the cab and one corner would be getting the majority of the light (not a huge problem, in fact would be useful to see if these lights made any difference wat so ever to the buds produced near them)

So, *Vertical or Horizontal?!*

I say left one horizontal, right one vertical (ducting will get in the way and i dont want to lower the pot)


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 14, 2011)

What is your main light source? Cfl?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> What is your main light source? Cfl?


Definately not! Its a 400W MH at the moment, to be a 600W HPS when i flip her. CFLs are just for the sides as they wont recieve quite as much light as the middle, thought i'd get blue spec bulbs so ive got a full spec goin on in there


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 14, 2011)

Never mind. I went back and saw that you have them under a 400 hps. Or at least I hope you do. 

With that density I think you will find that most of the understory will die off from lack of light. No biggie really unless all the leaves are stuck between the screens then it will be a pia

I am really interested to see the bud growth. Not sure how much help they will be but I'm not a huge fan of cfl's because of their ineffeciencies in terms of lumens per watt. Plus they are going tO putt off quite a bit of heat


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Never mind. I went back and saw that you have them under a 400 hps. Or at least I hope you do.
> 
> With that density I think you will find that most of the understory will die off from lack of light. No biggie really unless all the leaves are stuck between the screens then it will be a pia
> 
> I am really interested to see the bud growth. Not sure how much help they will be but I'm not a huge fan of cfl's because of their ineffeciencies in terms of lumens per watt. Plus they are going tO putt off quite a bit of heat


Yeh i agree, most will die but hopefully not all, as u said, no biggie if it does. 

Ive never used CFLs so dont know what the deal is. I reckon i'll have the heat under control as both fans in the corners will be sitting over them. I hope i'm not being too greedy with my second screen by having so many holes tho... It'll either be perfect or too small.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

If you're interested in this grow and for some stupid reason you havnt seen the journal below, hit that link!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 14, 2011)

Excellent pruning guide, couldn't rep yet though.

Auxin Distribution;
Cannabis grows by Apical Dominance, where the highest growth tip vertically recieves the most Auxins, 
vertical growth hormones, and grows the fastest and most vigorously.
Managing an even canopy effectively 'shares' the apical dominance, and insures even hormonal distribution, resulting in a mechanically AND chemically even canopy.

This is the deal with the tops, if you let those sucker branches grow another three weeks, that's three weeks of energy spent on nothing, and a whole lot of it.
By removing smaller branches now, you'll even 'add' force to the remaining, allowing them to grow even larger than they would have on your schedule of removal.

If you can just set yourself a standard and remove the junk now, you'll be impressed.
Also, you should check out my Lemon Skunk grow,
it's a much much much smaller amount of budsites, 
probably around 20-40 total in just 5 colas,
but it really demonstrates what well planned isolation of branchwork/budsites can accomplish.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Excellent pruning guide, couldn't rep yet though.
> 
> Auxin Distribution;
> Cannabis grows by Apical Dominance, where the highest growth tip vertically recieves the most Auxins,
> ...


No worries, perfect little explanation there of auxin dist, i'll edit that into my post tmrw mornin. 

You've actually just convinced me to pick branches nd snip the rest sooner rather than later, i'll get on that tmrw for sure. I've just come up an idea to help keep count of tops/branches so i should be able to prune to leave exactly 87, which i can then focus all my training on. Will cut everything with a razor blade. 

Had a look at ur journal, very impressive sized buds for a cfl grow, uve made me feel a lot more confident in my purchase! Some of the pics u had remind me of my last grow. Did nearly the same as you, used string to tie branches where i wanted them, ended up with 8 main cola's on each plant, and a whoooole bunch of tops further down, check it out



Obviously this is towards the end but earlier in the grow we had a lot of similarities in training/appearance


----------



## lilindian (Oct 14, 2011)

Legally: if im cleaning her up tmrw for the last time then i cant stick her into flower on sunday, its gona have to be at least thursday if not next sunday, really want to avoid limitting my flowering potential in any way what so ever, its not like she'll grow that much bigger, she'll be super stressed for most that time


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 15, 2011)

It's not set in stone. Hack a little today, hack a little tomorrow. You can flip anytime..and trim after you flip as well. I dont think that it's really going to harm things, is anything it will
Slow the stretch down a little 

I know this contradicts how I do things, but I really see the first week after flipping as a transition period. After the second week however, I rarely cut more than a few things here and there if at all. I am so aggressive with pruning because I know that when it really matters...weeks 4-6, all that shit down low is just dying...so why let it grow up in the first place. 

Beginner growers always hate to trim things. After manicuring a couple pounds of popcorn bud however, you start to see things more clearly


----------



## lilindian (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm gona trim today (gona have to do it just before the lights come back on as i dont have time now), and get like 90% out the way if not 100%. I also plan to trim after ive flipped, but hopefully only fan leaves, not whole branches/tops. That shouldn't make any difference.

I see the first week of going 12/12 a transitional period too, but i also believe the happier the plant going into this period, the quicker she'll go through this transition, and the happier she'll be coming out of it, meaning she'll have more energy to put into bud production. That is why i'm keen to keep butchering to a minimum once i flip (excluding removal of fan leaves).

As you said if i must do some major pruning (removing any branches) during 12/12 it'll be during the first week, after the first week of 12/12 i definitely don't want to butcher her. I agree with all you telling me i'll be wasting energy letting useless tops grow up so i say out sooner rather than later. I don't hate to trim! U can't say that considering how much plant matter ive taken off this one, i just thought the longer i wait the easier it'll be to pick branching i know will make it up easily.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn... Just read from beginning to end, interesting LST technique  looks pretty busy in there, gonna be a bit extreme when you switch.
I find that heavy pruning doesn't make that much difference tbh during, before or after switching, I chop of what I want when I want and have never had any problems or herming or anything.

I think that having the blue CFL's is great, I leave my LED's on during flower for the extra blue spectrum, as (from what I've seen in my previous grows) it really helps with trich production which is always a plus.

Good luck! looking forward to flower!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 15, 2011)

Right, had some super long day so never got a chance to check up on my lady, will do all the pruning tomorrow now. 

I've decided to only use 1 CFL on the left side of the screen, this is due to various reasons. It will be hung horizontally with a custom cut reflector i had lying about. I'll be very interested to see if there's any difference in the bud development on each side of the screen. 

Got all the stuff i need to take a few clones, and the veg cab is ready to be put to some good use, so just gotta do a quick bit of research and then i'm away. 

6 degrees C outside means my cab inside is sitting at 23.7C, i say its about time for the 600watter. I'm expecting maybe a 4-5 degree increase in temp inside which should bring things straight back up to what i consider an ideal temp of 27C


----------



## lilindian (Oct 15, 2011)

Matchbox said:


> Damn... Just read from beginning to end, interesting LST technique  looks pretty busy in there, gonna be a bit extreme when you switch.
> I find that heavy pruning doesn't make that much difference tbh during, before or after switching, I chop of what I want when I want and have never had any problems or herming or anything.
> 
> I think that having the blue CFL's is great, I leave my LED's on during flower for the extra blue spectrum, as (from what I've seen in my previous grows) it really helps with trich production which is always a plus.
> ...


Long read but hopefully an interesting one. Can't say i'm gona grow another plant like this any time soon, this is a complete one off. Its not toooo busy in there at the moment, i'm waiting for the canopy to grow back so ive got a whole load of tops, i just had a quick peek at her now and from previous weeks growth, i know a couple days more will make it SO much easier to pick my 87 branches, but we'll see how she's looking tomorrow, wanna get her into flower ASAP now. 

Interesting u dont think pruning makes much difference, i'm sure certain strains adapt to being butchered better than others, could be wrong though. I think its more to do with what parts of the plant u cut off. Anyway thanks for ur blue CFL review, exactly what i was hoping people would post, what ur review said was just a bonus! I guess this grow will be a good test though with one side of the screen having blue + red light and the other pure red. 

Lookin forward to flower too, but also sliiiiightly concerned i'm gona mess this up!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 16, 2011)

lilindian said:


>


dam dude if my shit turns out like this ima bust my load!
are these results off scrog?
I have really been wondering and searching to try and figure out how to get those type of fat ass colas
so what? do you need like special expensive enhancers or is this just the result of proper conditions? (environment, feeding, flushing, etc)

bc everyone i seen either has some decent sized buds or some god given busting beauty buds like this pic
so really, what gives?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 16, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> dam dude if my shit turns out like this ima bust my load!
> are these results off scrog?
> I have really been wondering and searching to try and figure out how to get those type of fat ass colas
> so what? do you need like special expensive enhancers or is this just the result of proper conditions? (environment, feeding, flushing, etc)
> ...


Cheers, nah it wasnt a scrog, i topped each plant at the 4th node for 8 main branches, then using string tied down each branch to open up the plants, and give each branch room to grow ect. 

Its probably more useful to check the journal i had goin for the grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/426636-2nd-grow-1-barneys-farm.html

The blue cheese colas were decent sized, but the sour diesel cola's were incredible, not quiiite as thick as my super lemon cola that got all mouldy due to its size, but definately longer, each one was near enough a foot long! They were both grown in the same enviornment, and fed the same stuff, yet one grew substantially larger, what does tell u?

Obviously a lot is to do with environments and how healthy u keep the plant through-out, but the yield of a plant is more related to genetics, i.e. The strain and pheno. A great example of this is my super lemon haze grow, 2 of the same plants, same feed and same enviro, but one grew a foot taller and yielded much more.

This is one reason why ppl have mother plants, theyve found either a high yielding or super tastey pheno and they clone the fuck out of it so they are gaurenteed super big super tastey plants (if all other variables are optimised).

Once you have found a good strain and pheno, the next thing to achieving beautiful Cola's is the environment, optimise this and the plant will be doing most the work for u throughout the grow! I'd say expensive nutes are least important out of the reasons you stated, they dont need expensive nutes for ur plant to be healthy and happy, just standards nutes! Unless u have defficiencies and problems


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow indian beauuuuutiiiiiiffuuuuuuuullll plant


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel like your going to have lots and lots of tiny nugs, no offense.
Now if you had the patience to strip off X generation of branches and shift attention to fatter colas, you might fix this.
I don't know for sure though.

And I don't know what generation of branches you're on.. You could just pick a size or whatever.
I did this to my Lemon Skunk girl to give her 5 colas, about 20-30 nugs total I think.

I just trim out the branch as soon as it appears as a little baby leaf.
I use a sharp razor blade and cut towards the leaf so I remove the leaf if I slip up, instead of removing the branch.

Works wonders after a week, you'll notice so much new vigor in remaining growth.
Just a suggestion. Certainly works better the longer/sooner you perform it.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I feel like your going to have lots and lots of tiny nugs, no offense.
> Now if you had the patience to strip off X generation of branches and shift attention to fatter colas, you might fix this.
> I don't know for sure though.
> 
> ...


u WERE right, i would've had loads of tiny buds, that is before i sorted her out earlier 2nite, took a LONG time, but should have saved her. I cut all the smallest branches/emerging branches off, and then went in further and cut off all branching something like 5th generation onwards, i did it by thickness of branching and then by length, basically i just cut off well over 100 future branches that wouldnt've made it anywhere near the top of the canopy anyway. So now all i have remaining are branches and their very tops, and the fan leaves down the branching. Only decent sized ones left. I'm sure i've still got more than 87 left, but the remaining ones i want to grow out before removing the excess. This was all done with a brand new trusty scalpel, the tiniest of emerging branches were cut, even if it was just the leaves juuuuust emergin from the node (baby leaf), so nothing should grow from there now and all energy should be put into the remaining tops of branches. 

Anyway I'm sure i'm not gona get loads of tiny nugs, and i'm sure u'd agree.. if you saw the size of this stalk, its an absolute BEAST, never seen anything like it....


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds perfect, trust me it's my new favorite technique.
I'll perfect it soon. What I didn't like about 5 colas was that too much bud on the insides is lime green and immature.
Next bush will be a 20 cola grow. Same method. I'm hoping to get all primo.

When do you flower her?
I'm stoked.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Sounds perfect, trust me it's my new favorite technique.
> I'll perfect it soon. What I didn't like about 5 colas was that too much bud on the insides is lime green and immature.
> Next bush will be a 20 cola grow. Same method. I'm hoping to get all primo.
> 
> ...


Yeh what i did last night ive never done before, never cut so much off that wasnt just fan leaves either, so im interested to see how she copes/recovers. Exposed a lot of branching and it looks pretty damn cool how its twisting and winding its way towards the edges of the screen, looks a hell of a lot nicer after cleaning up the branches.

Ur reasons for not liking 5 cola's is partially to do with why i topped each of mine last time to give 8 cola's on each plant, i'd rather have like 15 medium thickness colas than 5 super fat ones any day for a whole load of reasons.

I'm flipping her as as i see some good new growth on her so a couple days, most likely wednesday. 

Yesterday i fed her full strength bio canna veg + rhizo, silicon + (to help repair cuts i made, strengthen cell walls in branches/fan leaves), supervit (stresses), powerzyme and foilar fed her using groigen. Gave her a whole load of stuff to help her cope with the stresses so hoping for a fast recovery so i can flower already. Tomorrow i'll give her a foilar feeding of organic B to push her along a little more


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

125W blue CFL 

I need to move the Cialis fan to the front left corner of my cab instead of my back left, this will allow me to have more room for the CFL reflector, and will allow me to raise it a lot more than it is at the moment. At the moment, the CFL is too close to the plant to be left on due to heat, and i cant raise it until i move the fan over, so its not currently in use, just all set up. 

The cab last night dropped down to 19.3C lights on! Need to stick this 600W in there ASAP.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 17, 2011)

+REP again hahaha


----------



## maariic (Oct 17, 2011)

*What does this tube do* *which comes from the right side to the pot? Do you have Hydro setup or soil? Or is it just watering tube? I am wondering if it is possible to do SCROG by growing in soil and not having 400W MH? Yours is crazy. There will be bud forest  as soon as you will let her up!*


----------



## veecoman (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking reaLLY good lilindian. heres a link to my cfl scrog, quite a bit different then your though.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/476977-small-cab-cfl-scrog-grow.html#post6467171


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

maariic said:


> *What does this tube do* *which comes from the right side to the pot? Do you have Hydro setup or soil? Or is it just watering tube? I am wondering if it is possible to do SCROG by growing in soil and not having 400W MH? Yours is crazy. There will be bud forest  as soon as you will let her up!*


The black tube was from my last grow, it carried nutes from my reservoir outside my cab into the cupboard. At the end of that black tube was an 8 way splitter, 4 drippers per pot, check it out:



This was in the beginning of my last grow, a lot has changed in the cab since then. Worked like a charm though, i'd leave these 2 growing for a week at a time without checking up on them, watering was all on a 7 day timer.

It's definately possible to do a mini scrog using CFL's, in fact, check out this journal, this guy did a mini scrog inside a speaker! So if he can achieve this then i'm sure you can with a bit of research.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/456475-stealth-speaker-grow-short-stuff.html


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

Decided to build some supports for the screen today, made 2, still need to make another 2 for the other side. These legs will support the first screen, as the second screen sitting on top is quite heavy. 

Between the 2 screens will be further supports like these but ones that are easier to adjust. The reason I don't want to hang the screen is because if i do, i wont be able to pull the plant out on the rollers like i currently can. Therefore i'm trying to build everything to sit on that frame that slides. 









Couple shots of the branching i cleaned up










She's actually looking really good today, very nice and healthy, showing no signs of stress, maybe some slightly slower growth if anything. Either way i've decided to flip her tomorrow! For the time being i'm not going to use the CFL, but when she starts flowering properly i'll reconsider.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeet!! Tomorrow she begins to flower into a beautiful lady. Ahhh they grow up so fast. 

P.S. Man I don't know about you but I keep thinking hope those k'nex hold when those buds are over a foot tall and heavy. Good luck brother.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet!! Tomorrow she begins to flower into a beautiful lady. Ahhh they grow up so fast.


About time eh?! I might even do a daily update during her stretch as i'm sure i'm gona have to rearrange branching daily, her growth has been so-so so far, but she's about to go into serious overdrive!


----------



## AWnox (Oct 17, 2011)

lilindian said:


> About time eh?! I might even do a daily update during her stretch as i'm sure i'm gona have to rearrange branching daily, her growth has been so-so so far, but she's about to go into serious overdrive!


Oh there's NO doubt about that. Once that HPS starts her job she's gonna really start shooting up. Seems strange to me that the HPS makes them stretch when flowering more than the MH does when vegging. At least from what I've seen. Maybe that's why some use the HPS all throughout?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 17, 2011)

wow great setup! wish i could give you more rep!


----------



## maariic (Oct 17, 2011)

lilindian said:


> About time eh?! I might even do a daily update during her stretch as i'm sure i'm gona have to rearrange branching daily, her growth has been so-so so far, but she's about to go into serious overdrive!


You definitely have to do daily update with pics - this is like watching everyday news to me


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Oh there's NO doubt about that. Once that HPS starts her job she's gonna really start shooting up. Seems strange to me that the HPS makes them stretch when flowering more than the MH does when vegging. At least from what I've seen. Maybe that's why some use the HPS all throughout?


Using MH bulbs minimises stretch big time all grow round from the best of my knowledge, using a HPS during veg will just mean greater node spacing, which will then stretch further during flowering meaning you'll have some long branches. Really depends on your set up as to whether thats advantageous or not, and what you're trying to achieve.



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6478356 said:


> wow great setup! wish i could give you more rep!


Thanks! Got a treat in store for you in a minute...



maariic said:


> You definitely have to do daily update with pics - this is like watching everyday news to me


News with a difference... haha, i'll try man


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

So this is the plan, have it like below, will probably try and get all branches to stretch up to the current height of the screen, i.e. the 2nd screen now will be at its lowest, and from here on will be raised accordingly. 

I've figured out an easy way to raise/lower the screen, will show you my plan when i eventually put it on properly and permanently. I just thought i might as well get some pics of everything whilst ive got a MH bulb in there, not a fan of HPS pics. Obviously i've already removed the screen, will stick it back on in a couple weeks if not sooner.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 17, 2011)

damn that is the most elaborate screen i have ever seen! hahahaha your going to have somany bud spots it will look like your growing 5 plants atleast


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6478631 said:


> damn that is the most elaborate screen i have ever seen! hahahaha your going to have somany bud spots it will look like your growing 5 plants atleast


Yeh man looks a bit nuts! In theory though it should work.... at least it does in my head. I'm looking for exactly 87 little rockets, if any of these branches put out side branching im gona have to cut them off as soon as they appear, no space for them, no mercy...

Stealthy grew a single scrog plant with 80 odd tops, thing was an absolute beast, completely different method though. I duno about 5 but definitely not just one!


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to sub up for this. lil, your grow is ridiculous and wonderful!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I have to sub up for this. lil, your grow is ridiculous and wonderful!


Ha thanks, exactly what its meant to be!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 17, 2011)

lilindian said:


> no mercy...


 thats how it should be done


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 17, 2011)

You must have been doing K'Nex tournaments as a kid. Funny shit.
Looks great, I honestly don't know what to expect, make sure to get shots every few days if possible for the first couple weeks.


----------



## heyguy901 (Oct 18, 2011)

lol at the Cialis Fan. i'm surprised nobodies caught that yet


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> You must have been doing K'Nex tournaments as a kid. Funny shit.
> Looks great, I honestly don't know what to expect, make sure to get shots every few days if possible for the first couple weeks.


I only did one to the best of my memory, was up against loads of other kids, had to build a little car or something super fast, first one to make it correctly won! Think the prize was i got to take home what i made... basically not a REAL K'nex tournament! Check what i came across the other day though...



Epic!

Just swapped the bulbs over the flicked my ballast to the 600W setting, felt good! Not gona bother with 24hrs darkness or anything before she goes 12/12, never done anything like that and never had any issues. Also gave her a thorough spray with HALO to REALLY make her take off. I'll take a lot of shots, i'll try and get them from the same angle so i can create a stop motion video of the stretch.



heyguy901 said:


> lol at the Cialis Fan. i'm surprised nobodies caught that yet


Believe me plenty have


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

sikk guy mate excellent work bro....keep it up pal...just one question say sumat is up with the plant lets hope not but say there is ave u got a plan to be able to take it out or be able to move it...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk guy mate excellent work bro....keep it up pal...just one question say sumat is up with the plant lets hope not but say there is ave u got a plan to be able to take it out or be able to move it...


At the moment it cant be taken out, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

Raised the light up by 2 inches, so now the distance between the glass pane on the reflector and canopy is 16". Seems the perfect distance in terms of both light spread and lumens, good balance. Looking at my cab now, ive got aout 13" of height to play with above my reflector before i'll have to lower the pot. I can easily lower her by 2 inches or so but anything after that and we'll have problems. So all in all, i have about 15-16 inches of height to play with. Bearing that in mind, i'm gona try and set the second screen about 6 inches above the first screen, leaving me a good 10 inches for cola's above the second screen. 10 inches could well be far too much, depends on the bud formation on the branches. If this is the case i'll just pull the branch down a little and tie it to the first screen or something. 


 The big test today was the temp inside my cab with the 600 running, at the moment its sitting at 30.2C which is fine, as this will drop by a few degrees throughout the night as outside temps drop. 


 I've stuck her straight on the superlumens setting, didn't see a huge difference between that and the normal setting but never mind.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 18, 2011)

God, I almost feel like a dick for pointing this out.. but at least you will know its coming. Since your not really training them, through a screen, the branches are all going to shoot up. Probably in the range of a foot I would think. when the buds form and start to fatten up your going to need to stake them. 

I'm sure you can build some4 kind of elaborate kinnex stakes though


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> God, I almost feel like a dick for pointing this out.. but at least you will know its coming. Since your not really training them, through a screen, the branches are all going to shoot up. Probably in the range of a foot I would think. when the buds form and start to fatten up your going to need to stake them.
> 
> I'm sure you can build some4 kind of elaborate kinnex stakes though


Yup, not 100% sure if they'll need staking up once ive trained them through the 2nd screen. Once the branches are about 5-6 inches long i'll stick the 2nd one on and give each branch its own sq. They'll already be supported by knex but if they need additional support ive already got a plan. Cheers for the advice though, appreciate it


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh I forgot about the second screen. Just how many kinects do you have? Lol


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Oh I forgot about the second screen. Just how many kinects do you have? Lol


How can u forget the 2nd screen! Have u not seen post #259? I got a couple pieces left here nd there


----------



## profgrow (Oct 18, 2011)

This grow was already going to be epic, the second screen made me choke, massive massive props.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

profgrow said:


> This grow was already going to be epic, the second screen made me choke, massive massive props.


Big thankyou! Truth be told i would've never imagined i'd have something like this 13 weeks ago...So much of this grow has been based on spontaneous decisions. For example when i first started i never planned to use a 600W to flower and i definitely never thought i'd use 2 screens, otherwise these things would've been included in the title! 

The looks ive got when mentioning a dual screen SCROG.... 

If you ever see a picture of another one please post it in here! Could get some more ideas.


----------



## BA142 (Oct 18, 2011)

this is fucking cool man. never seen a SCROG like this before. Very nice


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

BA142 said:


> this is fucking cool man. never seen a SCROG like this before. Very nice


Appreciate it, thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## bigbaby420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Brodie i sat herre and read from start to finish and iv got to say u have a beautiful thing on your hands and gotta give credit where credit is due... very motivational! Keeep up the posts cnt wait to see that thing get some nice tits


----------



## heyguy901 (Oct 19, 2011)

bigbaby420 said:


> Brodie i sat herre and read from start to finish and iv got to say u have a beautiful thing on your hands and gotta give credit where credit is due... very motivational! Keeep up the posts cnt wait to see that thing get some nice tits


lol nice tits, indeed!


----------



## Triggertrevor (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi lilindian as you posted on my thread I thought I'd post on yours. Good job your doing so far. 

If your vegging under a 400 is there any reason why your veg time is so long?

Reason why I'm asking is because you've seen my scrog grow so far and my scrog table is 1500mm x 800mm and I only vegged for 4 weeks before the screen was more or less full and that was under a 600w turned down to 400w + how much is it costing you in electric to veg for this long. 

Cheers


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 19, 2011)

Triggertrevor said:


> Hi lilindian as you posted on my thread I thought I'd post on yours. Good job your doing so far.
> 
> If your vegging under a 400 is there any reason why your veg time is so long?
> 
> ...


 well hes veging so long because he has a huge screen and he wants it FULL. also he has the second screen to fill still for flowering


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

bigbaby420 said:


> Brodie i sat herre and read from start to finish and iv got to say u have a beautiful thing on your hands and gotta give credit where credit is due... very motivational! Keeep up the posts cnt wait to see that thing get some nice tits


Thanks man, been hard work so far but everytime i look at her i realise it was worth it. The good thing is she's only gona get better! I'm looking for some nice plump tits with rock hard protruding nipples (swollen calyx)



Triggertrevor said:


> Hi lilindian as you posted on my thread I thought I'd post on yours. Good job your doing so far.
> 
> If your vegging under a 400 is there any reason why your veg time is so long?
> 
> ...


Sounds about right! Urm, mine took this long to veg due to her training techniques more than anything. I had to train her in such a way that i kept her completely horizontal, whilst at the same time allowing new branches to grow. This was tricky and took a lot of tying down, tucking fan leaves under, snipping fan leaves off to clear up the canopy before letting it grow back. When branches were tied down, the plant had to put energy into turning them back towards the light, instead of just continuing to grow up like they normally would. Also reducing the amount of leaf surface area parrallel to the light every 4 days slowed down her growth, along with all the leafage i'd have to remove. 

The way ive grown this, id imagine the plant would put a little energy into growing loads of branches up, rather than putting loads of energy into growing a couple main branches like usual, but i think this is goin back to auxin distribution and how ive tied her down ect.

I couldve flowered her without filling the screen but simply didnt want to. Also longer veg = bigger plant = bigger stalk = bigger root system = bigger buds! Cost has never been an issue in this grow, but this grow only. I'm trying to go all out



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6487347 said:


> well hes veging so long because he has a huge screen and he wants it FULL. also he has the second screen to fill still for flowering


Lol the screen isnt THAT big, fairly big but remember this is pretty much in a home made wardrobe! But ur right, i wanted it FULL, and ur second screen point is perfectly valid!


----------



## Triggertrevor (Oct 19, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks man, been hard work so far but everytime i look at her i realise it was worth it. The good thing is she's only gona get better! I'm looking for some nice plump tits with rock hard protruding nipples (swollen calyx)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers fo the explanation man just wondered that's all cos if I would have vegged that long in my grow I'd have been looking at a Forest. I wouldn't have been able to close the door let alone walk in. Lol

Cheers


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

Triggertrevor said:


> Cheers fo the explanation man just wondered that's all cos if I would have vegged that long in my grow I'd have been looking at a Forest. I wouldn't have been able to close the door let alone walk in. Lol
> 
> Cheers


No worries, yeh it all depends really on what your working with, what ur planning to achieve ect ect. Growing is so god damn personal!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

Not much to report on really, tops are a lot more visible now. Starting to think about introducing flowering nutes. Esko says they like low nute regimes so i'll start mine at 1/4, then half, and might even stop at 3/4 strength if they're growing well, we'll see nearer the time. She's been pumped hard through veg though, dont think i've fed her plain water once since i introduced the veg nutes. And she's had plenty of foilar feeding. Guess we'll find out whether she's the same in flower. 

The K'nex bar u see is just there to help me judge when she'll be ready for the 2nd screen. She has to reach that height.


Temp at 7pm is sitting bang on 29C, lights off temp was 20C

Apologies for the blur, don't know whats going on..


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great looking grow!


----------



## bigbaby420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice! I appreciate the explanation for everything your doing during your grow!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

So i found some white spray paint lying about, along with a clear lacquer, and thought i might as well just use up the rest of the white paint and spray the blue/green parts of my screen, so that more light that hits the top of the screen will be reflected back up towards the underside of the leaves, if even light makes it that far through the canopy. It should do if the plant grows the way i'm picturing it to in my head.

The pieces were sprayed as you see them, and the screen will be left as you see it in the pictures. Sprayed pieces were give 2 coats of primer followed by 2 coats of clear lacquer.

I will place this screen with the big square holes over the plant when the time comes and train a branch through each sq. Then once the branches have grown say an inch above the screen, i'll put the pieces on i sprayed today to hold them in the middle and in place. 

The whole top surface area of my screen will be completely white now.

Comparing pieces before vs after spray:


----------



## maariic (Oct 19, 2011)

I like when people are putting so much effort in things that are important to them. It seems that you never stop thinking how to care after your plants. If I knew how to put +rep I would give You for every post.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 19, 2011)

yo you are a artist


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

maariic said:


> I like when people are putting so much effort in things that are important to them. It seems that you never stop thinking how to care after your plants. If I knew how to put +rep I would give You for every post.


Maariic i have some CRAZY idea's for future grows, but they all require a lot more space than a little closet in the corner of my room! If i'm like this over 1 plant imagine what i'd do if i had a whole room! I just need the opportunity....

My number 1 growing rule comes from my dad and it goes a lil sumthing like this "If you're gona do something, do it properly", simple, yet effective! So i try and put 100% into my grows and dont cut any corners. If something can/needs to be improved it will be.

Anyway appreciate the support big time, sacrificed a lot to pursue my growing hobby and no matter how much work i put into my grows, and how much interest i show in the cultivation i still get a lot of stick from certain people for doing what i do, certain colour blind ppl who see the world as black and white....


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6489938 said:


> yo you are a artist


AN artist, haha i'm joking, yet again a big thank you going ur way!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 19, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Not much to report on really, tops are a lot more visible now. Starting to think about introducing flowering nutes. Esko says they like low nute regimes so i'll start mine at 1/4, then half, and might even stop at 3/4 strength if they're growing well, we'll see nearer the time. She's been pumped hard through veg though, dont think i've fed her plain water once since i introduced the veg nutes. And she's had plenty of foilar feeding. Guess we'll find out whether she's the same in flower.
> 
> The K'nex bar u see is just there to help me judge when she'll be ready for the 2nd screen. She has to reach that height.
> 
> ...


 
Cant wait to see the budz on this.....sub'd.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Cant wait to see the budz on this.....sub'd.


Join the club!


----------



## ahhzombies (Oct 19, 2011)

looking great man! how long into veg did you LST?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

ahhzombies said:


> looking great man! how long into veg did you LST?


She was real small and young, maybe 3 weeks from seed or something. The pictures below show her tied down for the very first time! She was left to grow naturally up till then under a 2ft T5 light. You made me go through my album lookin for these but i'm glad i found em! Thought they'd got deleted or summin.


----------



## ahhzombies (Oct 19, 2011)

damn i hope my plants will be that sexy in another week mine are 2 weeks yesterday im planning on lst'ing then next week i hope mine turns out as good as yours lol


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

LST'ing if done correctly its the best way to train plants, you can do anything you want with them and it doesn't slow down their growth as much as other training techniques. Plus its super useful to know how to properly LST which is why ive been practising over my past 2 grows.


----------



## maariic (Oct 19, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Maariic i have some CRAZY idea's for future grows, but they all require a lot more space than a little closet in the corner of my room! If i'm like this over 1 plant imagine what i'd do if i had a whole room! I just need the opportunity....
> 
> My number 1 growing rule comes from my dad and it goes a lil sumthing like this "If you're gona do something, do it properly", simple, yet effective! So i try and put 100% into my grows and dont cut any corners. If something can/needs to be improved it will be.
> 
> Anyway appreciate the support big time, sacrificed a lot to pursue my growing hobby and no matter how much work i put into my grows, and how much interest i show in the cultivation i still get a lot of stick from certain people for doing what i do, certain colour blind ppl who see the world as black and white....


 This is true about colour blind people. But I can also understand why they are the way like they are. Couple years ago my only experience with pot was that after half a joint I was laying down throwing up and waiting for an hour when it will come over. I don't know if it was dipped in some shit or I was too drunk before smoking but I never had good experience with smoking pot. The only thing that I saw was couple of people who did nothing but smoked weed. 
That is how those who don't smoke see smokers. But they don't see the difference that there are ppl who only smoke or drink and do nothing else with their lives. And there are ppl who smoke but this doesn't bother their lives. It just takes some part of their time to search info and look after their plants. But it doesn't mean they throw their lives away for weed. 
For me weed is a substance that can stand in alcohol's place in parties. And there is no better way to calm down after tough and stressful working day as rolling up a joint. 
But in our society there is a big problem to accept that most of smokers can care after their lives not giving up pot. As I am watching television in our country the only thing I see is how someone tries to scare ppl about weed. And they spread so much lies about it. That is why we have to wait next generation or even one after them to forgot those lies that some organized groups have put in society


----------



## swishsam (Oct 19, 2011)

I see you've cut down your air pot there, how hard was that?
I've been looking at getting some but they are quite tall and narrow so if I want a nice wide pot the height will take up most of my cab.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

maariic said:


> This is true about colour blind people....


If i could rep you 100 times i would.... that post was spot on. 

(edit, this journal Isnt about any of that!)



swishsam said:


> I see you've cut down your air pot there, how hard was that?
> I've been looking at getting some but they are quite tall and narrow so if I want a nice wide pot the height will take up most of my cab.


Yes sir i did, was actually pretty damn easy, as long as you have the right tool! As long as you have a saw that's got those tiny tiny teeth then you should have no problem, just dont go at it with a wood saw. Google air pots, you get them in loads of different sizes. Maybe if you want a really wide one thats quite shallow in depth you could get like a 30L air pot and literally cut it in half. Obviously the bigger the volume the wider the pot/base. I had to cut this one down due to the height i got to work with in my veg cab


----------



## machnak (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking mighty fine! Sub'd!


----------



## bigbaby420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Preach my brotha!


----------



## Co1e (Oct 19, 2011)

Very Impressive! Rep for sure


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

just gunna call u knex grower from now on nice work mate...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 20, 2011)

Lilindian, I haven't grown a chocolate berry so I don't know how they act. I have one concern, with so many bud sites are they going to grow enough vertically to go through your second screen? This may be a moot point since you are letting them grow up right from your flip to 12/12 instead of to keep training them horizontally. I did not let my branches come up soon enough and now I have a super skunk with a load of what will probably be golf ball size nugs instead of nice colas.

This is all conjecture on my part, what do I know? This is also my first scrog attempt. I do have some chocolate berry beans so I am very interested to see how your grow turns out.

Here's a pic of my skunk nugs. I'll post more pics as the grow progresses.


----------



## BlstasONmeFngas (Oct 20, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this... But that is one sexy bush! Looking good brother! Subb'd for sure +rep.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont know why you dont switch to flower now!? I was gonna do something similar using gutter screen to cover my pots so I can tie them way close to the soil without having the leaves soaking in the mud when I water... and then let them grow to a higher screen that has a lot more sq/footage than the pot, your plant is already covering the full sq/footage of your box, I cant see how you would get a bigger yield adding another screen ... the bottom section wont get any lights!? just a thought, nice plant, good luck!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 20, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I dont know why you dont switch to flower now!? I was gonna do something similar using gutter screen to cover my pots so I can tie them way close to the soil without having the leaves soaking in the mud when I water... and then let them grow to a higher screen that has a lot more sq/footage than the pot, your plant is already covering the full sq/footage of your box, I cant see how you would get a bigger yield adding another screen ... the bottom section wont get any lights!? just a thought, nice plant, good luck!


he needs another screen because he obviously likes to get high and build things with kinnex.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 20, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, I haven't grown a chocolate berry so I don't know how they act. I have one concern, with so many bud sites are they going to grow enough vertically to go through your second screen? This may be a moot point since you are letting them grow up right from your flip to 12/12 instead of to keep training them horizontally. I did not let my branches come up soon enough and now I have a super skunk with a load of what will probably be golf ball size nugs instead of nice colas.
> 
> This is all conjecture on my part, what do I know? This is also my first scrog attempt. I do have some chocolate berry beans so I am very interested to see how your grow turns out.
> 
> Here's a pic of my skunk nugs. I'll post more pics as the grow progresses.


Appreciate the concern man, i share it with you. It leans more towards a sativa like plant so hopefully it'll have a decent stretch. I moved the light up a couple inches today and am considering placing the screen 2" lower to start getting them into their squares nice and early, so i can let them stretch up and move the screen up if and when need be. Saying that though it'll be easier to get the branches sorted if they were all say 4" long, so i might wait a bit, sort of in 2 frames of mind. I think i'll pick the final height of my 2nd screen after the stretch and leave it at that. I could well end up with loads of little golf ball sized nugs, my (hopefully) cola's will be bunched quite close together so i don't know how much light penetration there will be. 1 reason for the 600W. Thats why i'm trying to space everything out perfectly evenly hence the 2nd screen, make the best of a potentially bad situation, and as legally said getting high and k'nex go well together!

Havn't come across any chocolate berry grows myself but truth be told i havn't looked that hard. 



BlstasONmeFngas said:


> Never thought I'd say this... But that is one sexy bush! Looking good brother! Subb'd for sure +rep.


Appreciate it, i'll try head over to ur grow soon, return the favour.



Endur0xX said:


> I dont know why you dont switch to flower now!? I was gonna do something similar using gutter screen to cover my pots so I can tie them way close to the soil without having the leaves soaking in the mud when I water... and then let them grow to a higher screen that has a lot more sq/footage than the pot, your plant is already covering the full sq/footage of your box, I cant see how you would get a bigger yield adding another screen ... the bottom section wont get any lights!? just a thought, nice plant, good luck!


Please see/read journal above ^


----------



## lilindian (Oct 20, 2011)

Gave her a small introduction to Bio Flores today, made a 3/4 veg 1/4 flower mix of nutes. Over the next 2 weeks i'll slowly build up the Flores Nutes, and reduce the Vega Nutes, and at the end of the first 2 weeks of flowering i'll start introducing Bio Boost. 


 She's growing relatively well, quite a few branches are fighting for top spot but hopefully they should still stretch quite a bit when the branches above go for it. 


 Considering lowering the 2nd screen by 2" and training the plant through it early as appose to later when the branches are longer, just as a precaution so i don't end up with the screen like 3" below to tops of each branch as Heads Up stated. Will sleep on it a few nights and then decide. 


 Temps inside are a little high, sitting at 30C. Think i might need to upgrade my RVK to a dual speed 6.4" one, shifts nearly double the amount of air! If so, will consider using the spare one as an inlet fan to suck air in. Will be more affective than the current 2 combined for sure.







*
Current Height of 2nd Screen*



*Proposed Height of 2nd Screen*


----------



## HeadyMan (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude that is sicky! Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## maariic (Oct 20, 2011)

this one looks like a pile. The view is unreal. Like massive vine plant, or something from the jungle plants who cover all the surfaces. You should be scared of that it will cover your bed while you are sleeping


----------



## lilindian (Oct 20, 2011)

maariic said:


> this one looks like a pile. The view is unreal. Like massive vine plant, or something from the jungle plants who cover all the surfaces. You should be scared of that it will cover your bed while you are sleeping


Funny you mention that, i was watching BBC life earlier, specifically the plants episode, and they've time lapsed half a year of growth in the jungle into less than a minute. They have loads of shots of different plants growing in time lapse, including vines! Some scary shit. When everything's sped up they look properly alive!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 20, 2011)

they grow faster than bamboo take care or they'll come after you


----------



## lilindian (Oct 20, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6495635 said:


> they grow faster than bamboo take care or they'll come after you


According to my friend Attenborough, bamboo grows to its full 30m height in 90 days, thats about the same amount of time my plants been alive for...

Time lapse of this is mad


----------



## MrBosco (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey lilindian. I see you're tucking leaves under the screen. I guessed you were doing that in the beginning to allow more light to reach budding sites so new branches would sprout a bit quicker. Are you still tucking leaves with new sprouting in mind or have those tucked leaves just not recovered fully yet from earlier training/tucking sessions? Or do have another purpose in mind?

Excellent grow and thread btw.. following this daily with interest


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking really awesome man, I love the use of kinext!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 20, 2011)

MrBosco said:


> Hey lilindian. I see you're tucking leaves under the screen. I guessed you were doing that in the beginning to allow more light to reach budding sites so new branches would sprout a bit quicker. Are you still tucking leaves with new sprouting in mind or have those tucked leaves just not recovered fully yet from earlier training/tucking sessions? Or do have another purpose in mind?
> 
> Excellent grow and thread btw.. following this daily with interest


U guessed correctly. Thats why i initially did it. I wanted to grow out 87 branches. Now i know i have at least 87 tops there's no need to tuck the fan leaves unless they're covering one of the other tops. A couple days ago i cut off all new potential branching i could see, as i dont want any side branches now, i just want the ones i have to grow longer and up. The leaves you see tucked under the screen are just there because its a source of energy for the plant, and there's no reason to take them off. They might not be getting that much light through the canopy but 95% are still healthy and green, so if and when they yellow, i'll take them off. New leaf isn't really getting tucked. In fact i cant tuck leaves anymore anyway as i want her to grow up now, her tying down to the first screen days are temporarily over.

Thanks for the interest. 



machnak said:


> Looking really awesome man, I love the use of kinext!


Cheers man, appreciate it. Thats probably the 4th or 5th different spelling we've had!


----------



## machnak (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha, well I'm honored and blame my computers auto-correct!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 21, 2011)

Lilindian, I wanted to ask, is your baby light green in color or is that caused by your lights? If I may suggest, don't stop using your grow nutes now that you have switched to flowering. I stopped using my grow nutes and by the fourth week of flower my colombian gold was really starting to yellow. I've since started adding grow nutes back into my liquids before watering. It's slowed the process a bit but they are still yellowing. My other three strains are doing ok. I have two chocolopes going, ninety five percent sativa. They have looked ragged from the beginning and were also loosing their green, these have responded pretty well to the extra N and I'm having no problem keeping them green.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

Again, very much appreciate the "heads up" but this is a problem i'm well aware of since by first grow! Figured out bck then its best to continue nitrogen feeding in smaller dosage throughout at least the first half of flowering. If leaves start fallin off towards the end of flowering, well thats kindve natural no?

The leaves are ever so slighlty light in colour, not as dark green as previous strains ive grown. Bare in mind i hav no previous experience with canna bio nutes, so i don't really know how plants react to certain dosages. For example if i'd have fed my last plants fulll stength hesi nutes everytime i would have nothing to show come flowering! Would be burnt and dead. So far though canna bio nutes seem to be a lot more gentle on the plant, leading me to believe i can afford to comfortably feed with higher dosages. I'll probably continue small N feeds until 4-5th wk flowering.

So u got colombian gold, chocolope, wat r the other 2? Glad to hear u got things under control, i see u dont hav a journal goin on, shame, quite interested in ur grow.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 21, 2011)

I also have a super skunk and a critical+kali mist going which is eighty percent sativa. Not exactly sure of the sativa/indica ratio in a super skunk.

Nope, no journal but I post regularly on the club 600. Been on that thread for almost two years so there are probably lots of pics of my previous grows if you're interested.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

Niiiice, guess i'll hav to join that thread then, be over shortly


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of pics today, she's getting proper nice and bushy now, canopy is slowly thickening up.


 Seems to have taken well to the feed yesterday. 


 Temp sitting at 29C, still warm, considering getting a temp controlled RVK, my current 5" one moves 250m3/hour, and the 5" temp controlled one moves 400m3/hr, which should be more than sufficient. It also has an idling speed to set it at for when the temp is below the set mark. Need to get a bit of money together but this will most likely be my next upgrade.


----------



## machnak (Oct 21, 2011)

Few weeks that thing is gonna be crazy with how many bud sites it's gonna have! Jealous!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2011)

How do you water her? And how much do you give her?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

Mohican said:


> How do you water her? And how much do you give her?


Ive attached a hose to the end of my watering can, so i can stick the hose through the canopy to the soil. I water through this. 

She's sitting in a 25L bucket, i give her approx 15L with a good amount of run off each time. Takes around 4-5 days for the soil to start creeping away from the edges of the bucket.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 21, 2011)

Needs a little more kinnex. Maybe like some wings on the side or something.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 21, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Needs a little more kinnex. Maybe like some wings on the side or something.


Dont be silly. I was thinking of some k'nex fans, remember makin a giant windmill...


----------



## killacorn (Oct 22, 2011)

looks fucking awesome


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 22, 2011)

knex grower looking sikk mate as always pal..excellent screening work gunna be sikk buds mate


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the photos, it will look like a giant snow drift in a few weeks......


----------



## lilindian (Oct 22, 2011)

Decided to solves my high temp problems by buying a new extractor fan, opted for the "Prima Klima 5" Temperature Controlled Extractor Fan", not only does this have a built in temp sensor, but its also a 5" that moves an extra 170m3/hr than my old 5" RVK. The result? A LOT of negative pressure. Without all intakes running its quite hard to open the doors!


 Decided to use the old RVK as an intake fan. I stuck this where the 4" Inline fan was, and moved the 4" inline to where the computer fan was, and moved the computer fan to my bin.


 Although not necessary, i decided to add a duct to the end of the intake RVK so i could direct the fresh air to the far right of my cab. Air is extracted from the top left of the cab (left side of reflector), so if fresh air coming in from the bottom right of the cab makes sense to me. I have the other 4" inline fan for undirected fresh air. 


 Intake RVK was hung from bungee cords to minimise vibrations and therefore noise. 


 New fan is definitely moving more air, but its also slightly louder, i think... Maybe i havn't boxed it up in pillows as well as i'd done last time... I'm no electrician, but from my understanding of things, the fan speed is governed by a variable resistor. When this is in use, i.e. the fan isn't at full blast, it makes a humming noise! Would've assumed the manufacturers would've done something to minimise this but it doesn't look like it. My only complaint so far.


 The temp sensor for the new fan has been placed in the middle of the first screen at screen level below the canopy. It's set to 24C, as if the air down there is 24C then the air at canopy level will be around where i want it to be, hopefully. When i installed my original temp sensor when i first build the cab, i stupidly glued it in place where it sits, and it cant be moved unless i snip it and reattach it. You can see where the sensor is, under the vertical ducting on the right. This is where i have to get my temp readings from.... at the moment its alright but it wont be for long.


 Plant is growing well and still looking in top form for the time being. Hope she appreciates all this work!



*NEW EXTRACTOR: (acoustic ducting used if you're wondering why its so puffy)*



*
BOXED UP:*



*
NEW INTAKE SET UP:*






_(Come watering the ducting can easily be collapsed and the RVK moved to the side to avoid being splashed in any way)
_

*THE RESULT: (Down from 33C last night)*



_(Currently sitting at 21.2C)_

*THE PROBE:*



*OTHER PURCHASES:*



_(To be used together with Bio Boost and Molasses from week 2 flower onwards)_

*MY BUSH:*


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done on the temps! I myself need to come down a few degrees.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 22, 2011)

Fat bush. I'd say second scrog now.
When are you planning on adding it?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 22, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> Love the photos, it will look like a giant snow drift in a few weeks......


I almost share your confidence, will either work perfectly or go horribly wrong!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 22, 2011)

machnak said:


> Well done on the temps! I myself need to come down a few degrees.


Thanks man, been an on-going battle since i first began this growing business, i have a stupid amount of fans now, 2 RVK's, one 4" inline, one 5" inline, and three 6" desk fans (only 2 being used at the moment), bit over the top for 1 plant! At least i can say with confidence i have good air movement...



C.Indica said:


> Fat bush. I'd say second scrog now.
> When are you planning on adding it?


When am i planning on adding what now? 2nd Screen? Whenever the branches on the right of the screen grow up to the K'nex bar at least.


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd agree with that one! Fuck it though, whatever works right?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 22, 2011)

machnak said:


> I'd agree with that one! Fuck it though, whatever works right?


Damn straight, plus all this equipment will be a blessing the day i expand! I'll be able to do so at no extra cost. Can't wait to design and build a completely new set up... This one was never built to soldier on like it's done.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 22, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Dont be silly. I was thinking of some k'nex fans, remember makin a giant windmill...


AHA! So the source of why you have so many fans comes out! Aero Obsession! I'm obsessed with aero too :E


----------



## lilindian (Oct 22, 2011)

Slivers said:


> AHA! So the source of why you have so many fans comes out! Aero Obsession! I'm obsessed with aero too :E


Easy now Sherlock! Haha. I'm not gona lie i do like my aero, find it more of a fascination....


----------



## machnak (Oct 22, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Damn straight, plus all this equipment will be a blessing the day i expand! I'll be able to do so at no extra cost. Can't wait to design and build a completely new set up... This one was never built to soldier on like it's done.



Exactly! YEA!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

nice work on the fan bro very nice indeed mate....


----------



## lilindian (Oct 23, 2011)

So with the new set up, my lights off temps range between 24C and 20C depending on the time of day (24C being warmer than my lights on temp) so i can only hope this doesn't cause any problems, something i've never had to deal with before.


 Other than that this new ventilation works well, can pretty much have the extractor running at 20% at times the lights not on. At the moment the 4" inline is wired up to the same multi socket as the lights, so during the day (lights off) this is used as a passive intake. The RVK intake is left on 24/7 for the time being. 


 Tops still looking good, slowly growing, i'm looking for some serious growth this next week so i can stick this next screen on and tie her down hopefully for a final time (to get the canopy even)


----------



## lilindian (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice work on the fan bro very nice indeed mate....


Cheers kev appreciate it


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 23, 2011)

This is amazing work you've done there mate. Thumbs up


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 23, 2011)

how many bud sites you got?

awesome grow and badass idea using the k nex


----------



## lilindian (Oct 23, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> This is amazing work you've done there mate. Thumbs up


Cheers man, thanks for stoppin by



olylifter420 said:


> how many bud sites you got?
> 
> awesome grow and badass idea using the k nex


Ive got around 100 i think.... not sure, something like that anyway, soon as i can i'll pick my best 87 and use those for the next screen, hoping to reach this stage by the end of next week, dont want to do any kind of branch removal once bud formation starts. 

Cheers for the compliments


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lookin good my friend. Definately here till the end...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 23, 2011)

man you got one sexy ladyy


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 24, 2011)

End of week six of 12/12. Lookin' good lilindian, a week or two more and you should be able to see what to expect.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> End of week six of 12/12. Lookin' good lilindian, a week or two more and you should be able to see what to expect.


Really nice pics man and very useful, thanks! Nice to see you got some decent chunky buds growing even though they were bunched so close, gives me hope. 

Im really hoping mine takes off this week, wana get this stretch out the way with asap


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder how it would be if instead of soil you were using a waterfarm


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> I wonder how it would be if instead of soil you were using a waterfarm


She would've looked like she does now 5 weeks ago, i was fully aware of the adv/disadv to waterfarm, chose soil for the apparent extra development of terpins. I'm all about the flavour hence the strain

Check this journal out for a similar-ish kindve grow, its a more traditional scrog but 1 plant, waterfarm and under a 400W in a similar space

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416944-kandy-kush-waterfarm-400watt-hps.html


----------



## profgrow (Oct 24, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> I wonder how it would be if instead of soil you were using a waterfarm


I am using a couple waterfarms at the moment myself, not really impressed by the setup they use but man, bubbleponics is the way to grow. The vegging is so fast and being able to "tamper" with nutrient and ph gives so much more control than soil.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

profgrow said:


> I am using a couple waterfarms at the moment myself, not really impressed by the setup they use but man, bubbleponics is the way to grow. The vegging is so fast and being able to "tamper" with nutrient and ph gives so much more control than soil.


As i said, from my understanding it has its pro's and con's, faster growth but also more to go wrong, i'm quite a fan of the buffer zone soil provides. The main reason for using soil though was for the taste. Also i don't have the slightest clue about PH's!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

She's due a feed tonight, will give her full strength veg nutes as i really want her to green up a bit, seen a bit of light growth and dont want any premature yellowing to go down. Yeh so full strength Vega, 3/4 Rhizo, maybe half strength flower nutes (Flores/Boost/molasses/Topmax). I've heard of people using near on double the recommended dosage when using organic nutes, so hopefully she should be able to handle it all. 


 Got bored so decided to spray the rest of the top screen white. Due to problems with cans and wat not couldn't give her as even a coat as i'd hoped, so there are the odd patches that aren't up to my standard! If i can be bothered i'll go over it again tomorrow but if i do its just me being a perfectionist. 


 Growth is again so so.. nothing major to report on. I'll probably try and expose all the lowest branches again today by tucking bigger fan leaves down whilst she drains


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

End of week 1 flower, this has been her progress












 As you can see, not a huge amount of growth but like (i think) legally, i also consider the first week of flowering to be a transitional period. Its in weeks 2-3 things start to happen so this same update next week should be a lot more interesting! Hopefully.....


----------



## machnak (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree LI. Either way, she still looks amazing.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

machnak said:


> I agree LI. Either way, she still looks amazing.


Thanks man, just fed her so i hope she likes her dinner! Never have i mixed so many nutes together...


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 24, 2011)

Dude, do NOT feed them lots of nitrogen now! It can delay onset and will make them stretch more.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Too late man, anyway i'd rather have them stretch a little than for leaves to start yellowing so damn early. To be honest it was more a precaution than anything else. But no worries, ur advice has been taken onboard, i'll start weeding out the N from now on, i'll go half strength next feeding, then quater then none, so this time next week will be her last feeding with any veg nutes in it, sound good? Will mean i'll have fed veg nutes through first 2 wks of flower, gettin less nd less. Just tryin to keep her greener for longer as ive switched straight to flower nutes previously and always had problems keepin leaves green


----------



## swishsam (Oct 24, 2011)

They are looking fantastic.
Can't wait to see some buds on her.


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 24, 2011)

Your bush is looking great, I like the kinects things, thats budget enginering at it's best . I haven't read everything on this thread, but i would invest in some kind of complete and formulated set of nutrients, I use technaflora (B.C) and it is idiot proof and even comes with mixing chart . I have tryed others (fox farm, g.h) and i can say that the pot grows better, seems stronger and tastes great, they even come in a starter kit that comes with everything you need for about 35 or 40 bucks on ebay , it contains enough to grow a few small crops . I will swear by them. You have a great idea with the two screens, I'm going to incorporate it into my own . It makes it a lot less stressful on the plants , ( tying vs bending under) And that means better growth, I run a scrog myself and wouldn't grow any other way, it does take longer for vegative but i wait an extra month . it will make the difference between 2 oz per plant and 10 oz or more per plant. my best ever was about 250 grams from a 213 watt cfl. you will never see a type of performance out of a cfl UNLESS it is scrog . N E Ways good luck and i hope to see 3 lbs out of it.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Budget Buds said:


> Your bush is looking great, I like the kinects things, thats budget enginering at it's best . I haven't read everything on this thread, but i would invest in some kind of complete and formulated set of nutrients, I use technaflora (B.C) and it is idiot proof and even comes with mixing chart . I have tryed others (fox farm, g.h) and i can say that the pot grows better, seems stronger and tastes great, they even come in a starter kit that comes with everything you need for about 35 or 40 bucks on ebay , it contains enough to grow a few small crops . I will swear by them. You have a great idea with the two screens, I'm going to incorporate it into my own . It makes it a lot less stressful on the plants , ( tying vs bending under) And that means better growth, I run a scrog myself and wouldn't grow any other way, it does take longer for vegative but i wait an extra month . it will make the difference between 2 oz per plant and 10 oz or more per plant. my best ever was about 250 grams from a 213 watt cfl. you will never see a type of performance out of a cfl UNLESS it is scrog . N E Ways good luck and i hope to see 3 lbs out of it.


Thanks, i started off growing using HESI nutes, bought a soil starter kit and that got me going, used that for a couple runs, now ive switched to canna's range because i've seen amazing plants grown using them, and they have a fully organic range. This is the primary nute range i've been using, "Canna Bio", and anything else is a supplemental nutrient i've either used previously or hear good things about. I'll probably stick with Canna Nutes until i'm happy i've got the best out of them, then try a different range, think "Sugar Peak" is on the list. 

As for 3lbs, well i highly doubt that. When each branch grows up through the second screen i basically want 1 big cola per branch, and to achieve that i'm probably gona trim off any side branching that grows, if any. Obviously this will reduce my yield but i literally do not have space to flower her to her absolute full potential i don't think. All depends how she grows. If she grows like my last sour diesel, happy days, if she grows like the blue cheese, her yield will suffer i'm sure. Time will tell!

250grams off a 213W CFL is un-heard of to me.... Thats better than what i managed to get out of a 400W MH/HPS..... post some pictures up man i'd love to see this, never thought this would be possible, no matter how good a SCROG you grow


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 24, 2011)

You've got the whole organic thing going. all my friends do too, I should've read more before posting. I agree with you on the lack of space and trimming, I don't trim but i run smaller scales with longer veg too. But trimming off secondary growth will ensure that it will be growing to its fullest potential . As for my Unbelievable story . I do not posses any pictures of the grow, ( yeah i know) But The info is this: It was a local lime diesel cross, vegged for 9 weeks from rooted clone in a scrog setup . 1 x 100 w 2700k , 1x 100 w 6500k , 1 x 13 w unknown k . Flowered for 9 weeks 
fed B.C. nutrients and massive sweeteners doses + a little secret . It was memorable . i wish the strain didn't dissapear . get online and look on live leak. and search for a scrog, I saw one on there not too much bigger then yours pull 3+lbs. dry . genetics have as much to do with a huge pull as a perfect environment .


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 24, 2011)

how do you water it?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Lots of pics today, she's getting proper nice and bushy now, canopy is slowly thickening up.
> 
> 
> Seems to have taken well to the feed yesterday.
> ...


Looking nice and tidy  are you doing a *Dual Layered SCROG*?? I thought about doing this too! *+REP!* for keeping it tidy man  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Decided to solves my high temp problems by buying a new extractor fan, opted for the "Prima Klima 5" Temperature Controlled Extractor Fan", not only does this have a built in temp sensor, but its also a 5" that moves an extra 170m3/hr than my old 5" RVK. The result? A LOT of negative pressure. Without all intakes running its quite hard to open the doors!
> 
> 
> Decided to use the old RVK as an intake fan. I stuck this where the 4" Inline fan was, and moved the 4" inline to where the computer fan was, and moved the computer fan to my bin.
> ...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 25, 2011)

Lilindian, do you ph test your liquids before watering/feeding? I wouldn't plan on cutting out giving your plant N during bloom. For your info, it can take some strains, particularly sativa dominant strains, up to five weeks to fully transition from veg to flower, so week one is just the start of your stretch you probably have another two weeks left. I'm still not convinced you're going to need your top screen. I'm starting week seven of 12/12 and I give my plants extra N at least twice a week.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow very nice setup you got going on there I'm totally subbed as I'm very curious in learning scrog and it's benefits


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thats an excellent fan !! I started off using a *6"* one exactly the same...it upset me when it finally died on me...Hence my upgrade to an* 8" Systemair In-Line fan*... I'd love to get an *8" Version* of the* Prima Clima* .. Where did you get your ??? - STELTHY


Yeh its been working quite well so far, much more pull than my last fan. Did you also have this problem with the humming sound it makes when u turn the fan speed down? 

It all makes sense now how u manage all that heat, u got an 8" exhaust! You've actually just made me think twice about whether i should've bought the 6" one instead.... Got mine from my local hydro shop, £120 or something.

As for a dual layered SCROG, this isn't one, but i know exactly how i'd go about growing one, but again it would require 2 HID's. Would be able to grow so much more bud in the same footprint its insane....Already got it all planned out. Will definitely give it a go when i move placed and build a new set up. This cab isn't the neatest one in the world but thats due to the rush i was in to get it up and running, next one will be CRISP and much much better designed. I'll take my time over it and pour in all the knowledge ive gained over the past few years. Stay tuned! 



Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, do you ph test your liquids before watering/feeding? I wouldn't plan on cutting out giving your plant N during bloom. For your info, it can take some strains, particularly sativa dominant strains, up to five weeks to fully transition from veg to flower, so week one is just the start of your stretch you probably have another two weeks left. I'm still not convinced you're going to need your top screen. I'm starting week seven of 12/12 and I give my plants extra N at least twice a week.


The amount of conflicting advice i get is crazy! But still always appreciated, gives me something to think/research about. I'm expecting her to stretch madly in the next 2 weeks, maybe even into the 4th week, and by that time i'm sure the branches will be long and need supporting, hence the 2nd screen. It's also there to space out the branching efficiently, and if one branch grows too tall i'll pull it down to canopy height and tie it to the first screen. So the 2nd one has its uses. 

Anyway i'm not sure about feeding nitrogen throughout the whole of flowering, after the 3rd week latest i'll only give her N if and when need be. If i start to see leaves heading south i'll try sorting it out instead of just letting it slowly happen as ive done in the past. 

I've never PH'd a liquid in my life.... I just put a huge amount of faith into my local tap water to be on point, never tested it but its done the job nicely so far



0calli said:


> Wow very nice setup you got going on there I'm totally subbed as I'm very curious in learning scrog and it's benefits


Thankyou thankyou, this SCROG method has its benefits and disadvantages over a traditional SCROG as i'm sure we'll all soon find out, again, stay tuned!


----------



## ylem (Oct 25, 2011)

dude. that is going to be an absolute CARPET of buds man. i can't wait to see her flower..


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

ylem said:


> dude. that is going to be an absolute CARPET of buds man. i can't wait to see her flower..


Haha carpet of buds, aint heard that one before but i'm liking it, sub up!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like she's taken to yesterdays feed quite well, 95% of leaves i'd say are looking nice and healthy.


 After trying to bend over the highest branches on the plant, i realise they were getting quite hard and strong, so decided to tie them down today to even up the canopy a bit before they got too thick. Pretty much done, now all the tops are all within 1-2" of each other. 


 Smaller branches growing under the canopy were exposed to try and get them to catch up to the top, this time next week it should be perfectly flat....









*After Evening Things Up + tying down near left side of screen*


----------



## AWnox (Oct 25, 2011)

Sickness incarnate! You can already see the improvement is just a few days. Wow man great work.


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow-zaaaa! Everytime I seem them I get more and more envious...man do I need to do a scrog.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> how do you water it?


"Ive attached a hose to the end of my watering can, so i can stick the hose through the canopy to the soil. I water through this. 

She's sitting in a 25L bucket, i give her approx 15L with a good amount of run off each time. Takes around 4-5 days for the soil to start creeping away from the edges of the bucket...."



machnak said:


> Wow-zaaaa! Everytime I seem them I get more and more envious...man do I need to do a scrog.


Damn straight u do, i've found more than anything that doing a SCROG teaches u more about how the plants grow, i've learnt a lot this time round already and from last round's LST'ing and topping. Depends what kind of a grower u are, if ur one that loves spending time with their plants, then training is for you. If you're someone who grows purely for the smoke, then training is also for you so u can get more bud! So really and truly every grower should do some training of some sort in my opinion


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

I've done LST'ing and topping/Fimming and love it. I had a MKxLS that I bred and did a stair-step LST to her it was one of the coolest things ever. I wasn't able to flower her due to moving but man was it cool. SOG or SCROG will definitely be in my future, just want to get a few runs down in the new house and start to 'play' more. Thanks dude.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

machnak said:


> I've done LST'ing and topping/Fimming and love it. I had a MKxLS that I bred and did a stair-step LST to her it was one of the coolest things ever. I wasn't able to flower her due to moving but man was it cool. SOG or SCROG will definitely be in my future, just want to get a few runs down in the new house and start to 'play' more. Thanks dude.


Got any pics of this stair-step LST? If what ive got pictured in my head is remotely accurate this is something i want to see!


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Gimme a second I'll find her.


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

These are the only two I could find, this was about a month and a half before she got killed...but had another 3 step on her.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Ha thats some crazy training u had going on there. Would've liked to see her all grown up! So what, every like 4 nodes or something u'd bend the main stalk back 180 degrees? so it would like zigzag up, if u get me


----------



## machnak (Oct 25, 2011)

Exactly. I was pretty pissed I wasn't able to flower her...but what can ya do? Do it again! I'm sure I'll have one this grow, just not sure which strain. I have a bag full of 'mystery seeds' that have Mango Kush and Mango Haze, they'd be perfect for it. That's that, I'll germ some tonight when I get home!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 25, 2011)

You should have stuck with the air pot or got a bigger one. they do wonders for roots and stop root circling and that could be a reason youve got slow growth.
but other than that your grow looks awesome!!!
oh what kind of drainage do you have for that bucket?
root rot could be another factor.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent bro just excellent cant wait for the buds...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2011)

I use smart pots and love them. The felt like material they are made from also stops your roots from circling. The roots grow into the soft material of the pots and then start throwing out feeder roots instead of circling. Another plus is the material lets air at your root system. I pulled four ounces dry off of one plant in a two gallon smart pot. They can also be washed and reused. I put up five strawberry plants in two gallon pots yesterday and partially buried them in soil in my front yard. I use three gallon smart pots for growing herb.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 26, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I've never PH'd a liquid in my life.... I just put a huge amount of faith into my local tap water to be on point, never tested it but its done the job nicely so far


Lol snap, I've gotten some stick for not doing it in the past, still don't ph and still don't care... figures if I can grow even more delicate plants like my roses and orchids on just plain tap water why the fuck can't I grow a helluva tasty weed using it XD

Your screen is starting to look immense now! keep it up only just started weaving mine a few days ago!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 26, 2011)

I would advise using "faith" to set your ph. 

Just saying.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 26, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I would advise using "faith" to set your ph.
> 
> Just saying.


Ask jesus what your ppms are too.


----------



## swishsam (Oct 26, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I've never PH'd a liquid in my life.... I just put a huge amount of faith into my local tap water to be on point, never tested it but its done the job nicely so far


Same, I'm not bothering with the PH of my water, but then again I am rocking the yorkshire water. Bes wa'er int' world!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 26, 2011)

swishsam said:


> Same, I'm not bothering with the PH of my water, but then again I am rocking the yorkshire water. Bes wa'er int' world!


Na mate Scottish water rules!!!! Lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 26, 2011)

ill second that for the waterBUT i do my ph for any hydro


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 26, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I use smart pots and love them. The felt like material they are made from also stops your roots from circling. The roots grow into the soft material of the pots and then start throwing out feeder roots instead of circling. Another plus is the material lets air at your root system. I pulled four ounces dry off of one plant in a two gallon smart pot. They can also be washed and reused. I put up five strawberry plants in two gallon pots yesterday and partially buried them in soil in my front yard. I use three gallon smart pots for growing herb.


Well if you like smart pots than youll love air pots
theyre eveen better. i vegd 2 plants for 6 months in 3 liter air pots because i had no where to flower. i transplanted them to 2 gallon air pots and let them flower and got over 5 oz off each

and when i pulled them out of the tiny 3 liter ones there roots were perfect for being in there so long


----------



## bigbaby420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Comin through to show some love brodie.. keep up the magic!chek out my cfl cardboard grow


----------



## lilindian (Oct 26, 2011)

Turns out that when cleaning up around the plugs, one of the boxes next to the timer flicked the switch up, to take it from timer mode, to ON, so the lights never turned off in the morning today. To make things worse, one of the fans is on a seperate timer, this turned off so now it looks like a few of the leaves are heat stressed! (see pics)


 I actually realised this 10hrs into her "dark period", and when i did, i turned the light off for the next 2hrs while i did some work on the ventilation. She wasn't in complete darkness nor in direct light, so i duno what that means. Either way she's had a messed up light cycle over the past 12hrs, she's gona get pretty much 24hrs of straight light 8 days into flowering, i couldn't reverse the light cycle so wasn't left any option.


 The work i did on the ventilation was hugely successful tho, maybe even a little too successful. Instead of having the RVK suck air in through 3 tiny pipes, i replaced them with one 2.5" pipe, still leaving another 1" pipe, so now the RVK's sucking literally twice the amount of air into my cab straight from outside. No more crazy negative pressure but oh well. I might even take out the other intake fan, dont think i need it, can save on power and use that pipe as a drainage line for when i water.


 The new intake setup is dropping the temp in my cab a lot, definitely gona have to invest in a fan controller to reduce the amount of cold air its pulling in ASAP. If she was heat stressed today she definitely wont be anymore.





 I'm reading all these comments about air pots and i know all about them! I was persuaded by someone to go with a 25L bucket instead of making a giant airpot (didn't know you could buy like 40L ones then). I don't think he realised i planned to veg this plant for 13 weeks. 

Anyway i'm in 2 frames of mind really. On one hand i think i should just leave everything as it is as 25L should be enough for it, but on the other hand i'm also seriously considering cutting the pot with an angle grinder so i can get the plant out without disturbing/damaging it, and sticking it into a custom made rectangular air pot thats maybe 35L.....

*Would hugely appreciate some opinions on this one* in the next couple days, as if i'm gona do a transplant in flower, obviously the sooner the better. I reckon i can pull it off will minimal stress on her though.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 26, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Na mate Scottish water rules!!!! Lol


Thats what ive heard!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 26, 2011)

budbro18 said:


> You should have stuck with the air pot or got a bigger one. they do wonders for roots and stop root circling and that could be a reason youve got slow growth.
> but other than that your grow looks awesome!!!
> oh what kind of drainage do you have for that bucket?
> root rot could be another factor.


drainage is VERY good in this bucket, loads of holes at the bottom, i'd say maybe 30, an inch or so of pebbles line the bottom of the bucket... drains nicely. If anything i agree with ur first point, roots could be circling. Also i hear this bucket isn't completely light proof...


----------



## maariic (Oct 26, 2011)

The frame looks crazy. It's like a carpet. Do you really think to transplant all this madness? How is it even possible to keep them not breaking and meanwhile taking it out of the pot and putting in another. Isn't it bad to transplant in flowering?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 26, 2011)

I just want to do whatever gets the best out of this plant. I've got an idea of how i would go about doing it, i'd cut around the pot say 3-4" from the top and leave the top part that the screen is sitting on. This would get planted in the new pot. Was gona cut the pot in such a way i can just support it in the middle underneath and slide the rest of the pot down and out, if u see what i mean.... Yes its not advised to do any sort of transplanting in flowering but if the roots are already circling around the pot which they could well be doing after 13 weeks of veg/creating an enormous stalk, then in flowering when the roots grow the most, they wont have any room.... so it wont stretch nicely and yield nicely.... So a transplant could be worth it...wish there was a way i could lift this thing out of the pot and see the roots first.


Decided against building a square air pot, too much hassle, if i do transplant it'll be into a 45L air pot! Done a bit of measuring, checked the sizes and a 45L one would be perfect, approx 17" in height and 15" in diameter, thats exactly the depth of my screen + the current height from the screen to the pull out tray thing the pot is sitting on.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 26, 2011)

Go with the air pot!!! youll definitely get the most you can with soil

and as for the transplanting part good luck

make sure you let the dirt dry out for a few days so it pulls away from the sides of the bucket. itll help a lot!

that air pots gonna be sick! 
good luck!!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 26, 2011)

Depends if i can buy them in singles, at the moment i've only found packs of 5, definitely don't need 5! And dont have the money. Just had a quick peek at her and the leaves i thought had been slightly burnt or something are fine. She's officially in flower! All tops are shooting out pistils. Duno how that works without a dark period last nite but i'm not complaining.

I'm also seriously considering not using the 2nd screen and letting her flower in all her glory, running a big risk but i just think it would look insane. Lets hope all those people who say touching buds = mould are wrong, the cab should be running cooler than average anyway which should keep our fuzzy foe away! Depending on the situation i might invest in a small dehumidifier but with the air exchange/movement i've got going on i don't think i'll be needing one, humidity can't build up..


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks good man .i also got a scrog 3 weeks into flower..sour cream....sage..the sour cream stretched a lot more


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 27, 2011)

Lilindian, a plant will throw out pre-flowers if it's mature enough even in an 18/6 light schedule. A friend grew out from seed a colombian gold, he cloned it and gave me one clone. I am growing the clone and from that clone I took a clone which my buddy is now growing. He cloned that clone and has three clones rooting. The clone he originally gave to me had pre-flowers on it and it did nothing but proceed to keep throwing out pre-flowers all through veg. The clones he now has going are doing the same thing. They are a whopping couple of inches tall and already show pre-flowers they are so mature and they are only about two weeks out from being cut from the donor plant. Don't know where you live but humidity can play a factor. Your plants do transpire meaning they sweat for lack of a better term and throw moisture out into the air constantly which can raise your humidity. If you are above sixty percent entering into week six of flower, you need a dehumidifier.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 27, 2011)

A transplant in flowering is absolutely fine & recommended.
Just be careful, she'll be fragile. Unless she's woven into that Knex screen. Is the screen heavy enough to rip her if you hold it upside down?

Is she rootbound?
I would wait until then, maybe even a couple more weeks.

I usually transplant mine @ week 4.

A backhand to anybody who says that's bad.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Depends if i can buy them in singles, at the moment i've only found packs of 5, definitely don't need 5! And dont have the money. Just had a quick peek at her and the leaves i thought had been slightly burnt or something are fine. She's officially in flower! All tops are shooting out pistils. Duno how that works without a dark period last nite but i'm not complaining.
> 
> I'm also seriously considering not using the 2nd screen and letting her flower in all her glory, running a big risk but i just think it would look insane. Lets hope all those people who say touching buds = mould are wrong, the cab should be running cooler than average anyway which should keep our fuzzy foe away! Depending on the situation i might invest in a small dehumidifier but with the air exchange/movement i've got going on i don't think i'll be needing one, humidity can't build up..


Check out ebay. they always got a bunch of different sizes and shit.
and as for mold i just bought a mini dehumidifier for my flower box

http://www.amazon.com/Sunpentown-Mini-Dehumidifier-TiO2-light/dp/B002NGOOP6

it works great. let it run 24/7 because it only pulls about 3/4 of a liter a day but its enough to keep it at about 35-45% RH
and you can sneak it right in the back without even noticing its there.
also comes with a constant drip drain and hose. as well as a uv light and TiO2 filter which supposedly help trap/kill alot of germs and bacteria.

i just had a battle with mold and won thanks to this little beast hahaha

oh and on top of all that its cheap and runs virtually silent. its quieter than my digital ballast fan!!!

keep up the good work too!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 27, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Looks good man .i also got a scrog 3 weeks into flower..sour cream....sage..the sour cream stretched a lot more


Beautiful plants man, got good control over ur canopy height and everything looks nicely spaced, keep me posted on this grow for sure, both those strains are potential future grows for me



Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, a plant will throw out pre-flowers if it's mature enough even in an 18/6 light schedule. A friend grew out from seed a colombian gold, he cloned it and gave me one clone. I am growing the clone and from that clone I took a clone which my buddy is now growing. He cloned that clone and has three clones rooting. The clone he originally gave to me had pre-flowers on it and it did nothing but proceed to keep throwing out pre-flowers all through veg. The clones he now has going are doing the same thing. They are a whopping couple of inches tall and already show pre-flowers they are so mature and they are only about two weeks out from being cut from the donor plant. Don't know where you live but humidity can play a factor. Your plants do transpire meaning they sweat for lack of a better term and throw moisture out into the air constantly which can raise your humidity. If you are above sixty percent entering into week six of flower, you need a dehumidifier.


Yeh so ive heard, but this is the first plant ive grown thats had more than 5 weeks veg so i'm not used to seeing pre-flowers until at least week 3 of flower. That columbian gold sounds nuts, i wish i knew more growers to take advantage of in terms of clones ect. Don't think ive ever seen a really mature, really young plant, throw up sum pics if u can be bothered. Humidity shouldn't be a problem, i stuck my hygrometer in the cab yesterday, put it at canopy height, temp read 30C, humidity i think read 30%. I've got 2 fans on her making me think the leaves might transpire at a slightly accelerated rate, but the air exchange is too strong to allow humidity levels to ever rise to problematic levels. 

Saying that though i'm still gona buy a mini humidifier to stick in there towards the end of flower, want to try and achieve that extra little bit of frost

Yet again cheers for the info!



C.Indica said:


> A transplant in flowering is absolutely fine & recommended.
> Just be careful, she'll be fragile. Unless she's woven into that Knex screen. Is the screen heavy enough to rip her if you hold it upside down?
> 
> Is she rootbound?
> ...


Firstly a big thanks for actually bothering to reply! Too many lazy growers on here! Anyway u pretty much stated exactly what i was hoping to read.

There is NO WAY i'm gona attempt to turn this plant upside down, its far too big and heavy, and i don't trust myself! I was planning on pretty much cutting it out of its bucket. In fact the way i have it planned means she'll stay exactly where she is, not even gona take her out the cab. Today was the first time i literally lay on my back on my floor and stared straight up at the underside of the bucket, *roots have officially made it to and through the clay pebbles*, looks like they JUST reached though, so maybe i could get away with staying in this 25L bucket.



budbro18 said:


> Check out ebay. they always got a bunch of different sizes and shit.
> and as for mold i just bought a mini dehumidifier for my flower box
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunpentown-Mini-Dehumidifier-TiO2-light/dp/B002NGOOP6
> ...


Just found one, 45L air pot for like £17 incl postage, bit expensive for a pot but fuck it, might not even use it this grow but i'm sure it'll come in handy next time i attempt to grow a hedge! 

Also thanks for the dehum' link, i've been looking into a few and none have the UV light and TiO2 filter, they're going here in the UK for like £50, bit more expensive than across the pond but a worth while investment. Looks like it would be a perfect fit for my cab. I havn't seen mold since my first grow, I was actually glad my bud moulded, opened my eyes to the possibility and made me realise my air exchange/circulation was shit, forced me to step my game up which resulted in a much better following grow.

I was all about having a completely silent set up until i bought this new extractor fan a couple days ago that i can't seem to acoustically insulate as well as my previous one, so now for the first time u walk into my room and can hear something slightly unusual for a bedroom...

Anyway thanks for the support and advice, appreciate it big time!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 27, 2011)

Felt the need to sort out the intake RVK situation as it was pulling in too much cold air and lights off temp today dropped to 17C. So i went to the shops and bought a fan controller, best one on the market to the best of my knowledge. The sensor is sitting bang in the middle of the canopy directly under the light, as i want THIS temperature to be 27C. This is the 3rd Temp sensor i have in the cab now. However the only one to give me an actual reading is positioned in the worst place out the 3. At the moment only the intake fan has been connected to it, as my extractor already has a temp sensor on it and variable speed functionality. I was advised against connecting my extractor to the fan controller as it could break things. 

But what if...

I left the extractor temp setting on full, so as far as the extractor temp control function is concerned my cab is constantly too hot and needs to be vented. That way, this fan would work just like a normal RVK would, its either on, or off. Then if i connected the extractor like this to the fan speed controlled, then the temp controller on the fan will be bypassed effectively and the controller unit will govern the speed of the fan instead of the built in thingy. 

The reason i want to connect the extractor to the fan speed controller is because when the intake RVK's speed is slowed down, it makes no humming noise like the extractor does. They both have the same motors, so should work in the same way, so my thinking is the way in which the built in controller and the new fan speed controller works are different.... I'll try hooking it up tomorrow when lights are off so extraction isn't missed as much while its offline. 

Intake RVK is now positioned centrally and the ducting has been extended so now if i pull the plant out the cab, i dont have to touch the RVK, the extra ducting will take care of everything, and instead of hanging by bungee cords is now properly secured to the pull out tray thing.


 Decided to also support my bucket in a new way. This is because i was fed up of watering her the way i have been doing, collecting all the run off into a bucket and then carrying it to the bathroom.. Also when water was draining, it used to get all over the place because it used to run down the blocks of wood the bucket was sitting on. Now however its just floating! 


The plan is to basically build a little tray to sit under the bucket that has a drainage hose connected to it. This hose will feed straight into the funnel u see in the pictures that has replaced the 4" inline that used to be used as an intake fan. So now no more carrying buckets, water will drain straight out the bucket, down the hose and into the great outdoors. 


 Have ordered a 45L air-pot but still considering just leaving her in her current 25L bucket. Had a good look today underneath the pot and roots have began emerging through the clay pebbles, JUST. She'll still flower into a beast in this pot i'm sure, its whether the hassle of the extra 20L will be worth it, will the roots really grow to utilise all this extra space properly?


 The plant is looking good, either its just me, or she's looking a lot larger and bushier in her pictures... maybe growth has begun to pick up for the stretch, i duno. Either way she's shooting out pre flowers everywhere! She's looking slightly yellow over-all but i cant tell if its just the lights as i missed the window where the lights flick on today. Will double check tomorrow and feed accordingly.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking good. I don't know why you didn't just build an airpot out of kinnex? Sorry man, I just had to 

I' wondering if your light accident is delaying flower showing, I would think you would have noticed it by now. Are you the one that was adding lots of nitrogen at the onset of flower? So hard to keep everyones grow straight. 

If your still training..I would definitely STOP.. or only train a couple of the dominant tops. You want things to grow up out of the screen a little. It will give you room later on to move the buds a little and get light to all their sides. If they are right next to the screen, your going to be unable to do this.

here I am at day 12 of flower. Height above the screen is pretty golden, maybe a little too high but my screen is suspended by wires so I can easily raise it an inch. Check out the size of that fucking stalk though, that is a bottle of ph calibration solution behind the stalk. 
I think a good yield is in the future.


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 28, 2011)

I've never used an airpot but from what I've read about em, you should be able to put one in place as you said without moving the plant at all. Your idea seems quite sound, cut the bucket and just clip in the airpot. I think it should work. There is some risk tho.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2011)

Here are a few pics of a friend's scrog, his first attempt. Colombian gold, chocolope and either super skunk or critical+kali mist...be able to tell what they are in a couple of weeks when they really start to get their stink on. The critical+kali mist is a very fruity smelling plant, very similar to sannies killing fields in smell.

And here are the three colombian gold clones that are already showing pre-flowers. The blue lights are actinic lamps for aquariums, they throw out most of their light at 440nm, great for vegging.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

looking good lillian mate very good cant wait for the buds...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

nice heads up mate


Heads Up said:


> Here are a few pics of a friend's scrog, his first attempt. Colombian gold, chocolope and either super skunk or critical+kali mist...be able to tell what they are in a couple of weeks when they really start to get their stink on. The critical+kali mist is a very fruity smelling plant, very similar to sannies killing fields in smell.
> 
> And here are the three colombian gold clones that are already showing pre-flowers. The blue lights are actinic lamps for aquariums, they throw out most of their light at 440nm, great for vegging.


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 28, 2011)

hm.. just thought of something. You can cut the bottom off the bucket and keep it in place with some strings or tape. Then just shred the linings holding them in place as well. Assemble the airpot around the bucket, fill in the extra soil and just remove the shreds. I don't know if the message comes across, but that's the general idea.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 28, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Looking good. I don't know why you didn't just build an airpot out of kinnex? Sorry man, I just had to
> 
> I' wondering if your light accident is delaying flower showing, I would think you would have noticed it by now. Are you the one that was adding lots of nitrogen at the onset of flower? So hard to keep everyones grow straight.
> 
> ...


Haha thats actually a fuckin plan! I wouldn't make the air pot out of K'nex but i'd made the rectangular frame the air pot will sit inside of out of the stuff. 

I am the one who added nitrogen at the onset of flower, not gona lie, but i think she needed it! As ive said before she really doesn't look as dark green as previous grows, and i really REALLY need some stretch sometime soon, so nitrogen for the time being will still be added, maybe not as much as last time though. 

I'm not training properly, just as u said tying down some dominant tops, i'd say about 10 or so, just to even up the canopy once more in the hope they all stretch equally. I'm even considering moving my light up a bit, will they still stretch as much even if they're completely saturated in light? The bulbs about 18 inches away from the canopy i think.... but as i said i need some serious stretch soon!

Pics aint showing man, sort it out cos i wanna see em!



Bluezdude said:


> I've never used an airpot but from what I've read about em, you should be able to put one in place as you said without moving the plant at all. Your idea seems quite sound, cut the bucket and just clip in the airpot. I think it should work. There is some risk tho.


Yeh i'm still planning how exactly to remove the bottom of the bucket with the air pot already in place. First i'll remove the side of the bucket so the whole plant is sitting on the bottom face, then i was gona wrap the airpot around.... but once ive wrapped the airpot around, i cant just squeeze in the base underneath, and with the base in place, i wont be able to remove the bottom of the bucket! catch 22 tings, gona have to think some more...



Heads Up said:


> Here are a few pics of a friend's scrog, his first attempt. Colombian gold, chocolope and either super skunk or critical+kali mist...be able to tell what they are in a couple of weeks when they really start to get their stink on. The critical+kali mist is a very fruity smelling plant, very similar to sannies killing fields in smell.
> 
> And here are the three colombian gold clones that are already showing pre-flowers. The blue lights are actinic lamps for aquariums, they throw out most of their light at 440nm, great for vegging.


Damn, that kind of stretch above the screen is nearly exactly what i'm looking for! Those branches are maaaaybe a liiiiitle high above the screen but he should get some nice cola's hopefully. Really having my doubts as to whether i'll be able to achieve that though.... don't know what to expect anymore, now i'm REALLY going with the flow in this grow. Very much approvin of the choice of strains man, chocolope is another one i'm interested to see in a SCROG



kevin murphy said:


> looking good lillian mate very good cant wait for the buds...


Thanks man either can i! Starting to get impatient now, first time all grow, i'm bored of seeing a field of fan leaves!



Bluezdude said:


> hm.. just thought of something. You can cut the bottom off the bucket and keep it in place with some strings or tape. Then just shred the linings holding them in place as well. Assemble the airpot around the bucket, fill in the extra soil and just remove the shreds. I don't know if the message comes across, but that's the general idea.


Not gona lie, i was half following this plan but then lost u, I'm still in need of a good plan on how to repot her so please try and explain this again, i'm all ears


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

i know that feeling lol..keep up good work bro...


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2011)

A couple methods to increase stretch...

1. Raise the light
2. Increase daytime temps
3. Decrease nighttime temps to about 10-12 less than daytime 
4. Keep the N high
5. Spray them with liquid light -- not sure if this increases stretch but my plants always seem to grow the most after an application 

I saw no difference in stretch between MH and HPS


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry for being dense but how far into flower are you? Most of the stretch is over by day 8 but obvious it's strain dependent. 

Have the stalks blown your kinnex apart yet? My plants exert allot of force on the screen. It has a big bulge in the middle


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 28, 2011)

Lilindian, I'll get some pics up of the chocolope after my lights go out at six, they finish week seven of 12/12 tomorrow. Don't know if it's me or the strain but I'm having a damn hard time getting this plant to look healthy. It's been a gnarled, mottled, clawed plant right from the beginning and I could never seem to make it happy no matter what I did or didn't do. Well it seems to be a moot point, they are flowering away and producing some really nice looking nugs, looks like they should be pretty solid for such a sativa dominant plant.

His scrog is a little out of control in my opinion, like I have any idea of what I speak this being my first scrog attempt. I think he's going to have problems with buds blocking light and maybe the colombian gold buds will need to be supported, it's side branches are very wispy stemmed, any weight and they will want to sag over. My critical+kali mist is growing some nice buds, I would like my next scrog to be an inch or two taller than they are now. I'll also get some pics up of her structure.

Legallyflying, all good suggestions to increase stretch. I try not to encourage stretch myself, my thinking is I don't want four inches between nodes, I would rather tie down or supercrop any branches that are outpacing the others and let the plant decide its node spacing.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 28, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> A couple methods to increase stretch...
> 
> 1. Raise the light
> 2. Increase daytime temps
> ...


All good suggestions, well i didn't know about raising day time temps but i'll give it a go, got some serious control over the temp in there now. Don't have access to liquid light. Anyway cheers for that. *She's day 10 into flower*, the light fuck up was... 2 days ago i think.. this could be a late stretcher i duno! Aren't many chocolate berry grows to refer to. K'nex is still holding strong man, I'm telling u it makes a perfect screen!



Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, I'll get some pics up of the chocolope after my lights go out at six, they finish week seven of 12/12 tomorrow. Don't know if it's me or the strain but I'm having a damn hard time getting this plant to look healthy. It's been a gnarled, mottled, clawed plant right from the beginning and I could never seem to make it happy no matter what I did or didn't do. Well it seems to be a moot point, they are flowering away and producing some really nice looking nugs, looks like they should be pretty solid for such a sativa dominant plant.
> 
> His scrog is a little out of control in my opinion, like I have any idea of what I speak this being my first scrog attempt. I think he's going to have problems with buds blocking light and maybe the colombian gold buds will need to be supported, it's side branches are very wispy stemmed, any weight and they will want to sag over. My critical+kali mist is growing some nice buds, I would like my next scrog to be an inch or two taller than they are now. I'll also get some pics up of her structure.
> 
> Legallyflying, all good suggestions to increase stretch. I try not to encourage stretch myself, my thinking is I don't want four inches between nodes, I would rather tie down or supercrop any branches that are outpacing the others and let the plant decide its node spacing.


Lookin forward to seeing what u got. 

If i let her flower completely naturally and don't use the second screen, all buds will be touching each other i'm sure. Light will struggle to penetrate much of the canopy. If on the other hand i use the second screen and only use 87 branches, each bud will have 2" sq to grow at least. If I'm going for the second screen idea, then i need to maximise stretch, at least for a short period of time. If I'm not gona use the 2nd screen then i probably don't want her to stretch too much as she'll get out of control.... i duno what to do! You seem to be a person who thinks and plans ahead of time, what would u do? 

I'm thinking for the next week or so i raise the lights to their maximum height, just to see the difference it'll make. I'll do an update in a min and show u what i'm working with. 

Pics are always useful and nice to see, keep em coming


----------



## lilindian (Oct 28, 2011)

Gona give her a feed today, this is the plan:

Half strength veg nutes - Rhizo + Vega
3/4 strength Flower nutes - Flores + Boost
3/4 strength top max
Full strength Silicon +
Full strength Organic B
Full strength Molasses


 Taking Legally's advice i've raised the light up. Don't know how much stretch it'll generate as its still 600W focused on a tiny footprint for that wattage. The Bulb is now sitting 28 inches above the top of the canopy. It can be raised to about 34" but i have to remove some ducting and seal up a hole and i can't be bothered right now. Didn't wire up the fan either, ideally would like to find wiring diagrams of the unit before but doubt i will.


 General plant condition looks good, the fan controller is working like a dream, got a hell of a lot of control over my temps inside now. 


 If i get time tomorrow i'll build the drainage table system thing, i'm considering using my friend K'nex, might just stick to bog standard guttering and plastic roofing though. See how i feel tmrw.


 To get these lights off pictures i always wake her up 5-10 mins early. She never quite gets a full 12hrs sleep..


----------



## Po boy (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome plant - WOW


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2011)

10 days...hmmm I think your stretch is going to be about done or at least very soon it will be


----------



## lilindian (Oct 28, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> 10 days...hmmm I think your stretch is going to be about done or at least very soon it will be


But all the other MJ plants i've grown have stretched right through till around day 20-25 of flower, then put all its energy into flower production.... I'm expectin another week - week and a half of growth after she gets properly back on track from the lighting mess i made.

U think this minimal stretch has anything to do with the confinements of my bucket?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 28, 2011)

Could be mate if the roots restricted u would assume that it would restrict the growth on top


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2011)

That and you have so many tops. It's simply a matter of carb production and assimilation (growth). Your growth is very spread out so obviously it is going to appear less overall. At least that is my take on it anyways. 

20 days of stretch? Huh, never really heard or encountered that. My plants all had a one rapid growth period that lasted between 7-10 days. they still grow a more as they are flowering, but not a whole lot more. 

Maybe it is the difference in feeding? You have to understand that I am runnning hydro as well so on the day I decide no more nitrogen....They don't get any more nitrogen. Period. No flushing or anything as there isn't anything to flush.. they are just standing in water 

I have been toying with hitting them with a little bushmaster but man, that stuff is HARSH, and I really don't want to stress them. Stuff works like magic though. Last round, almost NO stretch at all and I had pistols breaking all over the place in 5 days.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 28, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang thats still so rad


----------



## lilindian (Oct 28, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Could be mate if the roots restricted u would assume that it would restrict the growth on top


Sad times eh! Alrite so if the roots are restricting the growth on top, then that means until i repot her growth will continue to get restricted. By the time the new airpot comes and i've actually bothered to transplant her, the stretch period (whatever it is) will be over, and budding will begin properly. So if the roots do decide to utilise the extra space, then will this show up top with bigger buds? As apose to more stretch if i had transplanted her at the start of flower. Basically what i'm asking is what advantage will a bigger root system give to a plant that has stopped growing in size and only producing flowers. 



legallyflying said:


> That and you have so many tops. It's simply a matter of carb production and assimilation (growth). Your growth is very spread out so obviously it is going to appear less overall. At least that is my take on it anyways.
> 
> 20 days of stretch? Huh, never really heard or encountered that. My plants all had a one rapid growth period that lasted between 7-10 days. they still grow a more as they are flowering, but not a whole lot more.
> 
> ...


The thought that the growth is spread out over such an area that i dont notice it as much did definitely cross my mind. She obviously has grown since 12/12 started, but from what i can see this growth has been at pretty much the same speed as during veg! which was already slow.

Sorry i should clarify what i said earlier, not 20 days of stretch, but the plants stretched from some point in first week of 12/12 till some point in the 3rd week of 12/12, at which point budding started properly. If all ur plants finish stretching in the first 2 weeks of 12/12 then it must be due to the accelerated rate of growth hydro provides, i cant see any other reason. I completely see why ppl run hydro, as u've stated u've got so much more control over what gets taken up by the plant and growth is super fast, but i'm all about developing those terpins! 

Heard a bit about bushmaster and for the ppl who say it works thats exactly how they describe it, harsh, but works like magic! Don't think i'm gona venture down that alley this grow, maybe in the future.

So whats ur take on repotting in week 3? U think its worth my while? Even if we're talkin a half oz increase in yield if the roots have an extra 20L of soil to utilise, i'll do it.



crazytrain14 said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang thats still so rad


As long as she's a looker then happy days!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2011)

my understanding is that root growth will continue during flower


----------



## lilindian (Oct 28, 2011)

K'nex frame for drainage system, will wrap in waterproof roofing material like used on base of cab (black lining). Everything is sloping the right way so should drain correctly.

It has been built in such a way that the whole plant can still slide out without having to take anything off.

RVK had to be taken off as it was making far too much noise on the other end of the intake. The replacement is the 5" inline from the reflector and in that fan's place will go the 4" that is currently spare. Runs silently again. The RVK is the spare fan now. Temp on the thermometer is pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

nice work lillian mate very nice work that is defo up for most inative invention in growing..


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 29, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Not gona lie, i was half following this plan but then lost u, I'm still in need of a good plan on how to repot her so please try and explain this again, i'm all ears


i hope this helps. Not the best handwriting/drawing in the world but you should get the idea


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2011)

The stretch, it all depends on the strain you are growing. With a sativa dominant plant it could take up to five weeks before it fully transitions from veg to flower. An indica dominant plant the stretch may last only ten days but not in a sativa dominant plant. I personally don't think your plant is going to need your top screen, I just don't think with the number of bud sites you have competing to become the terminal leader, they will grow up that much further. I wouldn't do anything further to your plant other than feed it and see what happens. Just remember, this is all an ongoing experiment and if you've learned something from this grow, apply it to your next grow.

Just being curious Lil, how long have you been growing? Sorry about the pics last night, my lights went out and I forgot. Made a little hash yesterday. I took my jars and put a couple ounces of alcohol in one, shook it for a bit and poured the alcohol into the next jar, etc. etc, until I rinsed them all and then set the liquid on a plate on my t-5 to dry. Got enough hash out of it to last several days.

Edit. Instead of increasing your daytime temps, I would be trying to lower my night time temps. A ten degree difference between your lights on temp and your lights off temp should promote stretching and it's a lot safer than raising your day time temps. Heat is the killer of our hobby. It does all kinds of nasty things to our babies.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 29, 2011)

End of week seven of 12/12. 

Chocolope


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 29, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> The stretch, it all depends on the strain you are growing. With a sativa dominant plant it could take up to five weeks before it fully transitions from veg to flower. An indica dominant plant the stretch may last only ten days but not in a sativa dominant plant. I personally don't think your plant is going to need your top screen, I just don't think with the number of bud sites you have competing to become the terminal leader, they will grow up that much further. I wouldn't do anything further to your plant other than feed it and see what happens. Just remember, this is all an ongoing experiment and if you've learned something from this grow, apply it to your next grow.
> 
> Just being curious Lil, how long have you been growing? Sorry about the pics last night, my lights went out and I forgot. Made a little hash yesterday. I took my jars and put a couple ounces of alcohol in one, shook it for a bit and poured the alcohol into the next jar, etc. etc, until I rinsed them all and then set the liquid on a plate on my t-5 to dry. Got enough hash out of it to last several days.
> 
> Edit. Instead of increasing your daytime temps, I would be trying to lower my night time temps. A ten degree difference between your lights on temp and your lights off temp should promote stretching and it's a lot safer than raising your day time temps. Heat is the killer of our hobby. It does all kinds of nasty things to our babies.


You should have used 4-6 shots of 151 or even 90 proof vodka and done the same thing except not evaporated.
take one shot a day and youre good.

i used the kief from 2 of my friends jars and 2 shots of 151, splash of mountain dew and i hardly remember the night.

didnt get drunk but the mix of about 100 different types of kush's trichs combined into a drink made a zombie.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice work lillian mate very nice work that is defo up for most inative invention in growing..


Cheers Kev, hows ur large lady coming along? Would've loved to see u try this grow in a waterfarm, u'd end up with a full blown tree!



Bluezdude said:


> i hope this helps. Not the best handwriting/drawing in the world but you should get the idea


Very much appreciated man, i get u now. Could definitely work. The only problem i have is removing the base from the blue bucket without the whole plant falling through. Obviously it wont due to the screen holding the plant up and the root mass ect, but it'll put a lot of strain on the plant which i want to avoid. I might build a temporary base out of Knex that will support the bottom of the plant and at the same time allow the roots to grow through it. So when i put the air pot on, i can leave the K'nex thing there and pack soil all around it. Will take up like 5% of the space so wont be losing out on any area. Anyway its arriving on tuesday so got a couple days to plan it out. But yeh ur plan sounds good with a few tweaks.



Heads Up said:


> The stretch, it all depends on the strain you are growing. With a sativa dominant plant it could take up to five weeks before it fully transitions from veg to flower. An indica dominant plant the stretch may last only ten days but not in a sativa dominant plant. I personally don't think your plant is going to need your top screen, I just don't think with the number of bud sites you have competing to become the terminal leader, they will grow up that much further. I wouldn't do anything further to your plant other than feed it and see what happens. Just remember, this is all an ongoing experiment and if you've learned something from this grow, apply it to your next grow.
> 
> Just being curious Lil, how long have you been growing? Sorry about the pics last night, my lights went out and I forgot. Made a little hash yesterday. I took my jars and put a couple ounces of alcohol in one, shook it for a bit and poured the alcohol into the next jar, etc. etc, until I rinsed them all and then set the liquid on a plate on my t-5 to dry. Got enough hash out of it to last several days.
> 
> Edit. Instead of increasing your daytime temps, I would be trying to lower my night time temps. A ten degree difference between your lights on temp and your lights off temp should promote stretching and it's a lot safer than raising your day time temps. Heat is the killer of our hobby. It does all kinds of nasty things to our babies.


I was well aware stretch was strain dependent but didn't know a sativa dominant plant could take up to five weeks! Rarely hear of someones plants taking that long to begin flowering properly. I'm slowly realising i wont need this second screen, everyday my hope is fading a little more as i continue to see minimal stretch! Thing is though, say ive got 100 branches, and each branch stretches like 3 inches up in the first 2 weeks, thats 300" of growth in a fortnight! Which is quite a lot for one plant. When i put it like that, it almost seems hugely unrealistic to hope it would've reached my second screen. Fuck it, this is what a first scrog is all about! As you said i will now use this knowledge towards my next scrog which hopefully will be even better.

I've moved the lights up and will continue to feed with no extra training now. I can't lower the night time temps by 10 degrees! In fact, the way things are currently working, the night time temperature (lights off) is actually warmer than the lights on temp, due to the unusually warm october days we're having here at the moment. 

Also that chocolope looks MINT, real nice scrog, they don't seem to be too high yielding tho, am i right? Still a couple weeks to pack on a little more weight tho..

This is only my 3rd grow, or 5th plant. Here's a couple pics of the rest to show u just how alien a grow i'm doing...

*2 super lemon haze's grown completely naturally from seed, no training, 5 week veg*





*Barney's Farm Blue Cheese + Medical Seeds Sour Diesel - LST'd and topped once*









And now this one!

I'm a big big big fan of hash, in fact the best stuff i ever smoked was sticky black with a nice gold seal on it, overly expensive but worth every penny. Damn i miss my hash!



budbro18 said:


> You should have used 4-6 shots of 151 or even 90 proof vodka and done the same thing except not evaporated.
> take one shot a day and youre good.
> 
> i used the kief from 2 of my friends jars and 2 shots of 151, splash of mountain dew and i hardly remember the night.
> ...


Sounds nuts! Closest i've got to that is having a blunt filled with about 10 different strains straight from amsterdam, hash and skunk mix, can't remember if i finished it or not, says it all really! I remember the night clearly all the way up until rolling it


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 30, 2011)

lilindian said:


> The only problem i have is removing the base from the blue bucket without the whole plant falling through.


The way I was thinking about it is that you can slide the bottom of the airpot between the bottom of the bucket and the rest of it. Should work (in theory )


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

The air pot is taller than the current bucket, i might just cut it to the same height so i'm only utilising the extra width, would make things so much easier. Hopefully it'll put out more secondary roots using all the air holes so i'm still gainin the advantages of the pot. Then ur method would work perfectly


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

Tried to hook up the extractor to the controller, yes it worked, but again did not run silently like the RVK does. So i put things back to the way it was.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 30, 2011)

damn man this plant is a beast! it is growing up so fast :'(


----------



## AWnox (Oct 30, 2011)

She's looking more and more grown up sir, keep it up. Has she started to smell yet?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

You have an interesting technique. Is that an erector set or something?

Your leaves look a bit yellow this early in flower. Maybe it's the photos?


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 30, 2011)

Lilindian, you do know you can make your own hash from your trim leaves? There are several different methods you can try. You can dry your bud and use a silkscreen to 'sieve' your hash. You can use ice, water and bubble bags. There's the gumby method and you can also try the dry ice method. I've tried them all including rinsing my jars with iso alcohol and letting it dry off and then scraping the plate to get a bit of hash.

Do you know what supercropping is? You could have supercropped the main stems of those super lemon hazes and kept their height a little more under control while also giving the side branching a little more vertical growth.

I'm not trying to pick apart what you are doing just trying to share a bit of my experience at growing with you. As long as you learn from what you do it's all good.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, you do know you can make your own hash from your trim leaves? There are several different methods you can try. You can dry your bud and use a silkscreen to 'sieve' your hash. You can use ice, water and bubble bags. There's the gumby method and you can also try the dry ice method. I've tried them all including rinsing my jars with iso alcohol and letting it dry off and then scraping the plate to get a bit of hash.
> 
> Do you know what supercropping is? You could have supercropped the main stems of those super lemon hazes and kept their height a little more under control while also giving the side branching a little more vertical growth.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick apart what you are doing just trying to share a bit of my experience at growing with you. As long as you learn from what you do it's all good.


So are you saying he would have done better to chop the main stem and let the surrounding branches grow under a single barrier like a more conventional scrog?

I think his height control is probably the strongest thing about his unusual methods.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

AWnox said:


> She's looking more and more grown up sir, keep it up. Has she started to smell yet?


Not yet, i'll try and get some close ups of the early budding for you



lordjin said:


> You have an interesting technique. Is that an erector set or something?
> 
> Your leaves look a bit yellow this early in flower. Maybe it's the photos?


Thanks for stoppin by man. Erector set? Its K'nex! Kids construction toy. 

*Just had a look at her today and her leaves are definitely getting yellower, its mainly the veins of some of the big fan leaves.* This problem is only evident on the fan leaves above the screen, and not below the screen. I've decided to give her a full on flush instead of feeding her next time round. I want the soil to dry out before i do it so will do it in 2 days, the yellowing is happening so slowly so i'm hoping she'll be cool till then. Will be my first flush all grow. After the flush i'm gona cut out the veg nutes and feed her flower from then on... i think... we'll see how she reacts to the flush first.

I'll get u some close ups in todays update. Gona keep up this daily update for 1 more week, then its goin back to the weekly ones.



Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, you do know you can make your own hash from your trim leaves? There are several different methods you can try. You can dry your bud and use a silkscreen to 'sieve' your hash. You can use ice, water and bubble bags. There's the gumby method and you can also try the dry ice method. I've tried them all including rinsing my jars with iso alcohol and letting it dry off and then scraping the plate to get a bit of hash.
> 
> Do you know what supercropping is? You could have supercropped the main stems of those super lemon hazes and kept their height a little more under control while also giving the side branching a little more vertical growth.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick apart what you are doing just trying to share a bit of my experience at growing with you. As long as you learn from what you do it's all good.


Yeh i made some hash off my last harvest, beautiful stuff, obviously gona do the same with this one. I bought a 5 gallon 5 set bubble bag thing, wana try a different method this time, we''l see. 

I do also know of super cropping, the SLH was my first grow so i wanted to keep things simple, start off slow. Thats why i let them grow completely naturally. The next grow i did i super cropped 1 branch on each just to see its effects, neither ever healed properly so i must've done something wrong. 

Ur opinions are more than welcome man dont wrry! I've learnt plenty each grow and try and apply things ive learnt to the following grow.



lordjin said:


> I think his height control is probably the strongest thing about his unusual methods.


I agree, still havn't seen a scrog this close to the pot


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

Much like my last grow, for some reason i'm getting yellowing in the big fan leaves starting very early on in flower, something i was so keep to avoid! I'm not 100% sure on the cause but a flush has always got things back on track so will give her x3 water tomorrow or day after, depending on her condition this time tmrw. Would like to wait for the soil to properly dry out before flushing.

She's meant to like a low nute regime and i havn't exactly been doing that so its half expected. It's early in flower and much more foliage will still grow so i'm not really too concerned. She's still growing nicely.











*Yellowing:*












Right so yeh, flush tomorrow or tuesday, unless anyone here thinks it should be a matter of urgency for some reason.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks for stoppin by man. Erector set? Its K'nex! Kids construction toy.
> 
> *Just had a look at her today and her leaves are definitely getting yellower, its mainly the veins of some of the big fan leaves.* This problem is only evident on the fan leaves above the screen, and not below the screen. I've decided to give her a full on flush instead of feeding her next time round. I want the soil to dry out before i do it so will do it in 2 days, the yellowing is happening so slowly so i'm hoping she'll be cool till then. Will be my first flush all grow. After the flush i'm gona cut out the veg nutes and feed her flower from then on... i think... we'll see how she reacts to the flush first.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think 'erector set' is a generic term for kids' construction toys in general. I love the idea. You can customize any shape you want. Cool.

As to your leaf yellowing, and how it's above and not below the screen, I'm thinking it's just a basic matter of the plant having a bit more difficulty drawing the nutes through the barrier against which it is trained rather extremely. This is my first time scrogging, as I was a 'screenless scrogger' prior. I used to just lay 'em down with string and duct tape, but have finally incorporated an actual metal cage barrier. Doing it without and now with an actual barrier has shown me some interesting things. The severity of the stress in the LST is def greater against a hard body trellis. I saw a reduced growth rate / vigor due to this. So the plants are def working harder straining against a hard barrier like that. Have you given any thoughts to supplementing a light feeding with Botanicare Calmag? That might help ease the stress a bit.

But, yeah. You do keep it rather low that way. Bravo.

Edit:
Regarding your newest photo update. You have great canopy health. Gosh if it were just a tad greener, it would be fuckin' perfect.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I think 'erector set' is a generic term for kids' construction toys in general. I love the idea. You can customize any shape you want. Cool.
> 
> As to your leaf yellowing, and how it's above and not below the screen, I'm thinking it's just a basic matter of the plant having a bit more difficulty drawing the nutes through the barrier against which it is trained rather extremely. This is my first time scrogging, as I was a 'screenless scrogger' prior. I used to just lay 'em down with string and duct tape, but have finally incorporated an actual metal cage barrier. Doing it without and now with an actual barrier has shown me some interesting things. The severity of the stress in the LST is def greater against a hard body trellis. I saw a reduced growth rate / vigor due to this. So the plants are def working harder being hog-tied like that. Have you given any thoughts to supplementing a light feeding with Botanicare Calmag? That might help ease the stress a bit.
> 
> But, yeah. You do keep it rather low that way. Bravo.


I see, learn something new every day! Yeh as i keep saying it really is the perfect thing to make a screen out of, in veg if you need to change the size or shape like i frequently did, its really really easy to do so.

You could be right about the plant finding it difficult to get the nutes up to the top of each branch, however, 90% of most these branches are running horizontal, therefore surely it would be easier for the plant to transport everything around as its not even working against gravity like it normally would be. Some seem to be yellowing faster and more than other branches which i find odd... 

I agree about the screened scrog and screenless scrog stresses. My scrog i find is in the middle, i'm not stressed her out anywhere near as much as she'd be if she was under a screen, but definately more than if i just tied her down like my last grow. I've got some calmag i used once in my last grow for some reason, will try and track down why i needed it but yeh, i mite mix in 1/4 strength calmag for the light feeding after the flush.

Cheers for the advice


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Oct 30, 2011)

perhaps an N def or lockout of some sort? what's your pH, EC.

mj plants will benefit from a shot of N in early flower.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Regarding your newest photo update. You have great canopy health. Gosh if it were just a tad greener, it would be fuckin' perfect.


You think? I'm thinkin it looks a bit unhealthy! Up till this week it had been PERFECT. The more i look at it the more yellowing i see and the more i think i should flush sooner rather than later!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> perhaps an N def or lockout of some sort? what's your pH, EC.
> 
> mj plants will benefit from a shot of N in early flower.


Can't be a N def surely, i've been feeding her quite high doses of N in the form of veg foods for the first 2 weeks of flower. I'm thinking its a lock out of some sort, maybe even a N lockout.... Last feeding i mixed more nutes together than ever before, i'm thinking something doesn't quite work together in the combination of nutes i mixed up. I don't measure EC or PH


Cheers for the suggestion though


----------



## lordjin (Oct 30, 2011)

lilindian said:


> You think? I'm thinkin it looks a bit unhealthy! Up till this week it had been PERFECT. The more i look at it the more yellowing i see and the more i think i should flush sooner rather than later!


See HobbyGrower72's comment. I agree with it. Calmag.

No, your tops are strong, bro. They're yellow, but they're not sick.

Edit in light of your response to him:
Okay. Flush it. But but be aware that it could also be an overabundance of something else (not N) in your feed mixture that's causing an inability to process the N that is present.

Edit 2:
Oh, measure ec and ph. Especially important if you're stressing your plants with aggressive training. An out of balance ph can cause nute lock as well.


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Oct 30, 2011)

without knowing pH it's hard to say with certainty, but i'm reasonably sure your pH is either too high or too low and the high shots of N aren't going to help if the plant can't access it.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

lordjin said:


> See HobbyGrower72's comment. I agree with it. Calmag.
> 
> No, your tops are strong, bro. They're yellow, but they're not sick.
> 
> ...



Yeh actually thats true, the tops are healthy, its just a small percentage of the surrounding fan leaves. Gona try and get my drainage system all sorted for tomorrow so i can flush her then. I'll hit her with a touch of flower nutes, molasses and calmag after, maybe half strength, see how she reacts. Bet u anything the lower leaves underneath the screen will then begin yellowing.

PH meter will be my next investment


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> without knowing pH it's hard to say with certainty, but i'm reasonably sure your pH is either too high or too low and the high shots of N aren't going to help if the plant can't access it.


I agree, hence the flush hopefully tomorrow. Question now is what exactly to feed her after the flush... Do i go with what i've said above or add a bit of N back into the mix?


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Oct 30, 2011)

I would add a little N in to the mix. With the pH meter you'll be able to control the range and she'll start absorbing that N. Everything else looks great. Can't wait to see her in full bloom!

it's easy to forget you're growing in an airpot inside the blue container.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> I would add a little N in to the mix. With the pH meter you'll be able to control the range and she'll start absorbing that N. Everything else looks great. Can't wait to see her in full bloom!
> 
> it's easy to forget you're growing in an airpot inside the blue container.


Aight consider it done. Can't wait either, she should be looking and smelling delicious in no time now. 

I'm not in an air pot anymore! i transplanted really early on in veg, took it out the air pot and into the big blue bucket


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 30, 2011)

I doubt it's ph. Nitrogen has a very wide ph range. If you made me guess I would say a root issue. 

If I were you, I would circumvent potential problems with roots, ph, soil imbalance, etc. and just give it a good foliar feed


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 30, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Yeh actually thats true, the tops are healthy, its just a small percentage of the surrounding fan leaves. Gona try and get my drainage system all sorted for tomorrow so i can flush her then. I'll hit her with a touch of flower nutes, molasses and calmag after, maybe half strength, see how she reacts. Bet u anything the lower leaves underneath the screen will then begin yellowing.
> 
> PH meter will be my next investment


i think you should test ph run off first to see if that is the problem. also you would want to flush with phed water


----------



## lilindian (Oct 30, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I doubt it's ph. Nitrogen has a very wide ph range. If you made me guess I would say a root issue.
> 
> If I were you, I would circumvent potential problems with roots, ph, soil imbalance, etc. and just give it a good foliar feed


Alrite well in that case i think she might have to get repotted on tuesday.... Wish me luck with that one.

She's already started budding, don't want to go spraying anything on the tops. However all the fan leaves under the screen are easily accessible and are far away from the tops so could give these leaves a good spray. Will foilar feed her with some groigen to try sort things out before i go to sleep



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6546267 said:


> i think you should test ph run off first to see if that is the problem. also you would want to flush with phed water


Kind've strapped for cash at the moment so i wont be able to just shoot down to the shops nd buy one. I've managed to survive scares before without a PH meter and wont be using one to sort out this problem. I've flushed plenty of times in the past with tap water and its worked a treat so i'm sure it'll be fine. She's well over due a flush anyway really and truely.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm guessing you have a lockout of some sort looking at those leaves. That is not a yellowing due to a lack of N. You might have gotten through other grows with no ph meter but it is one instrument every weed grower should have. Unless you know what the ph of your liquids is you can never tell what's causing that problem. I'm not real good at plant problems but I too would try a few doses of cal-mag to see if that helps and cutting out N completely from your flowering feedings in my humble opinion is not a good idea.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I'm guessing you have a lockout of some sort looking at those leaves. That is not a yellowing due to a lack of N. You might have gotten through other grows with no ph meter but it is one instrument every weed grower should have. Unless you know what the ph of your liquids is you can never tell what's causing that problem. I'm not real good at plant problems but I too would try a few doses of cal-mag to see if that helps and cutting out N completely from your flowering feedings in my humble opinion is not a good idea.


I agree, nearly sure its a lockout of some sort but thats as much as i can tell without a ph meter as u stated. She'll be getting a half strength feeding after the flush of flower nutes molasses nd calmag with a bit of vega for N. We'll take things from ther i think.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 31, 2011)

locks like lockout mate hit the flush button pal..


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 31, 2011)

I think that would be a good idea, a flush, you're not even two weeks into flower so you have plenty of time for your girl to recover, however, without knowing the ph of your liquids you will just be starting the whole process over again. I know my tap water, it comes out over 8.00, I have to use ph down with everything. I can only imagine what my plants might look like if I was watering them with liquids of over 8 on the ph scale.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> locks like lockout mate hit the flush button pal..


Yes sir right away sir



Heads Up said:


> I think that would be a good idea, a flush, you're not even two weeks into flower so you have plenty of time for your girl to recover, however, without knowing the ph of your liquids you will just be starting the whole process over again. I know my tap water, it comes out over 8.00, I have to use ph down with everything. I can only imagine what my plants might look like if I was watering them with liquids of over 8 on the ph scale.


I feel like i went over board on the nutes anyway, fed her a serious concoction last time, in fact 2 in a row, so u know, half expected.

Did a bit of research and it seems the water in my area is officially "Hard". Apparently the water company are promising an average PH of 8.1, and it fluctuates, so cant say anything for sure until i get a tester. Believe me the PH isn't THAT out of wack to cause me any sort of serious concern, as i said i only seem to have problems like this once a grow and because i try and push the plants hard at some stage. Once i calm down again everything sorts it self out usually after a good flush which i'll do tonight.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 31, 2011)

calmag has nitrogen in it... Also, you are in no way shape or form far enough along in flowering to worry about foliar feeding. The big thin you want to avoid is bud rot when foliar feeding. Its not a dig, but you barely have buds at this point. 

I will foliar feed (carefully) in week 5.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> calmag has nitrogen in it... Also, you are in no way shape or form far enough along in flowering to worry about foliar feeding. The big thin you want to avoid is bud rot when foliar feeding. Its not a dig, but you barely have buds at this point.
> 
> I will foliar feed (carefully) in week 5.


Cool, cheers for the info. Its meant to stimulate a flush of green growth so i assumed it had N in it somewhere. This grow is the first time i've ever foilar fed, up to this point ive never done it in flower and ive suffered bud rot before hence the extra cautious approach. I agree, no smell, no buds. Maybe i'll go a bit all out in my foilar feed today then, however the only foilar feed i got at the moment is a veg one. Ideally i'd use Florigen but i dont have the money to afford it at the moment so have to work with what i got.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 31, 2011)

*well good luck with whatever lol you should post some pics of your tops. **Happy Halloween! like my new avatar?*


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6551252 said:


> *well good luck with whatever lol you should post some pics of your tops. **Happy Halloween! like my new avatar?*


U too, just went out "trick or treating" with my 3yr old nephew dressed as batman, haha. First time ive munched on sweets in tiiiiiiiime. Anyway yeh i'll get some close ups of my tops tomorrow hopefully, missed the time slot today to take lights off pics.

Ratin the avy, specially the pumpkin!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

Just given her a flush with approx 50L of water, its an organic grow so i'm hoping things will flush out easier. Anyway she's draining now, in an hour or 2 i'll give her a light feed of the following: 

1/2 strength calmag
1/4 strength vega + rhizo
1/2 Flores + Boost
1/2 strength silicon+

I was recently told if i am to use silicon+ i should be using it every watering, otherwise there's no use, hence why i have started including it each time, even if its just a little bit.

My foilar feed today consisted of Halo and Organic B, full strength. The plant was drenched with the mix an hr prior to lights on, so it has time to settle before being evaporated off by the warmth/fans. 


 Drainage system was tested today for the first time and works a treat, no more carrying buckets of dirty water around my house, and wiping up messes i make during watering ect ect. Makes life sooooo much easier having a drainage system where-ever u grow. 


 The plant is actually looking in good health, dare i say it better than yesterday. Don't know how that makes sense but nevermind. Maybe i'm just getting used to her colour. She looks on the most part healthy and happy and is starting to shoot out pistils all over the place. Still no smell though. 


 So many tops keep popping up! Hard to manage them all. Gona spend an hour or so repositioning as many as i can as soon as they're big enough to do so.


 As soon as the plant has stopped growing vertically and all energy is being put into buds, i'll lower the light by around a foot, so each top should be getting nearly twice as much light as they're currently receiving.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 31, 2011)

nice man that drainage system is convenient lol


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6551521 said:


> nice man that drainage system is convenient lol


U have no idea how i've been struggling all this time, spilling water here and there and just generally making a mess. Everything cleaner and quicker now. 

Then again not everyone waters every time with like 5L run off like me...
Not everyone needs something like this, but i sure do


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweetest looking yellow plant I've ever seen


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Sweetest looking yellow plant I've ever seen


Haha thanks man, its partially the HPS, tomorrow she should be looking eeeven happier and hopefully a bit greener. Juust fed her my latest concoction, hope it goes down well with her.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

What concerns me is your report of no smell.

A plant at that stage should be stinkin' up a storm by now.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 31, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Just given her a flush with approx 50L of water, its an organic grow so i'm hoping things will flush out easier. Anyway she's draining now, in an hour or 2 i'll give her a light feed of the following:
> 
> 1/2 strength calmag
> 1/4 strength vega + rhizo
> ...


What kind of camera do you use that doesnt have those black lines in it from the HPS light?


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd love to just lay straight across that! Haha, man I'm baked.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What concerns me is your report of no smell.
> 
> A plant at that stage should be stinkin' up a storm by now.


Still early days man, tops are tiny, maybe as long as a pistil.

All in good time



BigBudzzzz said:


> What kind of camera do you use that doesnt have those black lines in it from the HPS light?


Cheers, its a Sony Cybershot, got really good macro settings too for the close ups


----------



## veecoman (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea I think smell also has a lot to do with the strain your growing if I'm not mistaking. My plant is a month and a half into veg and I can smell it when I open my cab She is looking really good other than the yellowing, but doesn't seem to be a serious issue. Is it a nitrogen deficency do you think? Also, aren't you worried about your tops getting over crowed? Something I was worrying about with my grow, I'm curious to see how your tops fill out and if you have any issues with mold or light penetration ect.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

What kinda' yield you gunnin' for?

The dense carpet look is unreal. How did you come up with that reverse tying method?


----------



## lilindian (Oct 31, 2011)

veecoman said:


> Yea I think smell also has a lot to do with the strain your growing if I'm not mistaking. My plant is a month and a half into veg and I can smell it when I open my cab She is looking really good other than the yellowing, but doesn't seem to be a serious issue. Is it a nitrogen deficency do you think? Also, aren't you worried about your tops getting over crowed? Something I was worrying about with my grow, I'm curious to see how your tops fill out and if you have any issues with mold or light penetration ect.


Completely agree with u on the smell thing, im sure when this one gets going she'll be stinky as. At the moment im assuming it was some sort of lock out, but if N has quite a wide PH it mustve gone waaay off to be a N lockout. Maybe it was caused over a period of time, i duno to be honest. She's looking alright, just checked up on her and really gave her a good clean up, removed all unhealthy leaves under the canopy, looks much more airy and penetrable. 

Yeh im big time worried about the tops getting overcrowded, thats why i wamted to use the 2nd screen, to spread everything out, but it doesnt look like i'm going for that idea anymore. I just stuck a 3rd 6" fan in there under the canopy on the left blowing up and to the right. Also wired up and attached the 4" inline on the reflector, there's a lot of air movement to try nd combat mould, i duno what else i can do. Will also get a dehumidifier in a few weeks.

I'm also hoping to overcome the light penetration problem by keeping the light low and canopy fairly airy. Dont forget its a 600W in a 28inch by 18inch footprint, there are a lot of lumens per sq inch! Hoping this together with all my plans will result in something nice. 



lordjin said:


> What kinda' yield you gunnin' for?
> 
> The dense carpet look is unreal. How did you come up with that reverse tying method?


My target is 10oz but im not overly fussed if i dont make it. Originally i was lazy and couldnt be bothered to hang a screen, and figured k'nex was strong enough to sit ontop of the pot and stay flat. I was also impatient to start training her into a scrog and couldnt b bothered to wait for the plant to grow up to a screen before real training started, sounds stupid i know, but there we go. Once the screen was sitting on the bucket it was all a matter of going with the flow as to what to do and what to tie down/tuck ect. Reverse tying method as you call it kindve made more sense to me in my head at the time.... Felt it easier to picture and therfore plan, had no idea i'd end up with what i've got, infact all grow i'd been picturing a completely different looking plant! I hadn't a clue what i was doing from the start and still dont!


----------



## veecoman (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess I did forget your using a 600w lol, my bad. But the possibility of overcrowding was why I was considering adding another light below the canopy soo instead of trimming off tops that would otherwise produce little bud, pulling them back underneigth towards the light to make a few more buds?? Just a crazy thought I had but I think it might work, or at the very least not stunt growth like trimming would do. From your pics. It seems like u still have a good amount of space underneigth.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think you have to worry about mold at the moment. Mold becomes an issue with high humidity and low or no air movement and you also need some buds to mold. So seeing no buds at the moment I don't think you have to worry. It's really only about the sixth week on when your buds are filling in do you need to start worrying about mold. I try to keep my humidity about fifty percent when I flower and only at the end do I try to keep it at forty five percent humidity with a lot of air movement in my room. After over two years of growing, no mold problems at all.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

veecoman said:


> I guess I did forget your using a 600w lol, my bad. But the possibility of overcrowding was why I was considering adding another light below the canopy soo instead of trimming off tops that would otherwise produce little bud, pulling them back underneigth towards the light to make a few more buds?? Just a crazy thought I had but I think it might work, or at the very least not stunt growth like trimming would do. From your pics. It seems like u still have a good amount of space underneigth.


That could work, but some of the smaller branches that might get stuck under the canopy are in the middle of the screen and aren't long enough to be pulled down and to the side. Yesterday i found a few baby tops that were struggling to reach for the light, so i untied the last tie i wrapped around the branch to allow them to reach the top of the canopy. They're under-developed tops compared to the rest, i'm hoping by sticking them in direct light they'll mature a bit and become a standard large top. 

I don't have space underneath anymore, i've stuck a 6" fan here to blow up and through the canopy. U'll see in todays update. I'm still considering hanging a blue CFL in there....really want to test whether they make a difference. 




Heads Up said:


> I don't think you have to worry about mold at the moment. Mold becomes an issue with high humidity and low or no air movement and you also need some buds to mold. So seeing no buds at the moment I don't think you have to worry. It's really only about the sixth week on when your buds are filling in do you need to start worrying about mold. I try to keep my humidity about fifty percent when I flower and only at the end do I try to keep it at forty five percent humidity with a lot of air movement in my room. After over two years of growing, no mold problems at all.


I'm not worried, just staying overly cautious. Again i've never really used figures when it comes to humidity. During Veg i know they like humid environments so i try and keep it as high as possible, in flower i try and keep it as low as possible, keep things simple. Those figures will probably come in handy though when i have a dehumidifier, i'll stick my hygrometer in there and see how effective it is.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

gunna be a monster mate...


lilindian said:


> Just given her a flush with approx 50L of water, its an organic grow so i'm hoping things will flush out easier. Anyway she's draining now, in an hour or 2 i'll give her a light feed of the following:
> 
> 1/2 strength calmag
> 1/4 strength vega + rhizo
> ...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> gunna be a monster mate...


She already kinda is!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

no not yet yea she big but wait for the stretch and each bud site to develop then ull see a monster


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What concerns me is your report of no smell.
> 
> A plant at that stage should be stinkin' up a storm by now.


say huh? ummmmm not in my experience. The real stink doesn't kick in until like week 4-5 at least.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

lilindian said:


> My target is 10oz but im not overly fussed if i dont make it. Originally i was lazy and couldnt be bothered to hang a screen, and figured k'nex was strong enough to sit ontop of the pot and stay flat. I was also impatient to start training her into a scrog and couldnt b bothered to wait for the plant to grow up to a screen before real training started, sounds stupid i know, but there we go. Once the screen was sitting on the bucket it was all a matter of going with the flow as to what to do and what to tie down/tuck ect. Reverse tying method as you call it kindve made more sense to me in my head at the time.... Felt it easier to picture and therfore plan, had no idea i'd end up with what i've got, infact all grow i'd been picturing a completely different looking plant! I hadn't a clue what i was doing from the start and still dont!


Really? From the look of it, I thought this was derived from years of practice. Very nice.

Yeah, there's always a name for a technique, even if you didn't know there was and just did it. Lol.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> say huh? ummmmm not in my experience. The real stink doesn't kick in until like week 4-5 at least.


Agreed, thats the way its always been in my experience, think the SLH was an early smeller but the rest took a while to develop



lordjin said:


> Really? From the look of it, I thought this was derived from years of practice. Very nice.
> 
> Yeah, there's always a name for a technique, even if you didn't know there was and just did it. Lol.


Yeh man, i take each day as it comes. This is all a big experiment. If i'm successful with this one, ive got another crazy idea thats similar to this, just x10 better...... if i can pull it off.... I feel ive got the basics of growing down, now i wana start playing around with my grows, trying new products, methods and strains


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

Really having a hard time telling if the yellowing has stopped spreading, she's looking quite yellow in the lights off pics which is slightly concerning. I'm gona give her another 50L flush as soon as ive transplanted her to get her all settled in to her new pot. The soil i use to top up the extra space will be a mix of Canna Bio Terra and Bat Guano. Don't know what ratio, gona do it by eye. 


 I've got everything ready for the transplant, just waiting for her to dry out, tried lifting her an inch up earlier on and she weighs a TON at the moment. The air-pot is only about an inch or 2 bigger in diameter than the bucket.


 Pretty much figured out how i'm gona transplant her in my head, its long to explain so i'm not gona bother, but it should work hopefully without any hitches. Will probably do the transplant day 18/19 of flower.


 As you can see the tops looks strong and healthy, just a bit yellow. Any brown stuff u see on the leaves is probably left overs from the foilar spray i gave her yesterday.


 Gona have to re-design my drainage system for this air-pot. The base of the pot is pretty much exactly the depth of my cab!


 Preeeeetty much scrapped the idea of the 2nd screen, well the way i'd planned to use it anyway.


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 1, 2011)

sooo many budsites. Can't wait to see this thing fill up. You definitely gave me some inspiration with your scrog.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

gingerbuddha said:


> sooo many budsites. Can't wait to see this thing fill up. You definitely gave me some inspiration with your scrog.


Thanks man, got an exciting few weeks ahead of us! Cheers for stoppin by. SCROGS are fun, look nice, yield insanely, its a win win win, so go for it!


----------



## swishsam (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow its going to be a forest of buds 
Good luck with the transplant.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

swishsam said:


> Wow its going to be a forest of buds
> Good luck with the transplant.


Thats the plan, lets just hope for no more fuck ups. Still i wait for a grow to go 100%.... Maybe next time.

Feeling much more confident now about this transplant though, she's gona love me after this.


----------



## swishsam (Nov 1, 2011)

AirPots seem like fantastic things, I'm defiantly going to using a pair of them for my next grow.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

swishsam said:


> AirPots seem like fantastic things, I'm defiantly going to using a pair of them for my next grow.


Ive only heard/seen good things when it comes to airpots, makes me wonder why the guy at my local hydro shop gets so disappointed with me everytime i mention the word


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 1, 2011)

so wait i never really researched air pots

how the hell does all the water/medium not come dripping out everywhere with all the holes in the sides of the pot
what is the concept behind why air pots work well


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> so wait i never really researched air pots
> 
> how the hell does all the water/medium not come dripping out everywhere with all the holes in the sides of the pot
> what is the concept behind why air pots work well


These pots facilitate air pruning to eliminate root circling and promote explosive root growth. The unique material each pot is created from actively funnels outgrowing roots towards the air where they are pruned this then stimulates root branching and new root formation to increase overall root density and enhance nutrient uptake and plant performance. The roots either make it to the holes and are pruned, or are redirected back into the middle of the pot instead of circling around the edge. To put it simply they give u a much denser root mass, so u can grow a larger plant in a smaller pot!

I'll have to water carefully, i'm considering boxing up the sides of the airpot just to prevent any water that comes out the holes from going all over the place. Either that, or i might cut the bottom off a black bin bag and put the air pot inside, will stop water going everywhere and still allow plenty of air flow around the pot.


----------



## Philosophist (Nov 1, 2011)

dude that looks so nice.....


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> dude that looks so nice.....


see? nice and yellow!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> so wait i never really researched air pots
> 
> how the hell does all the water/medium not come dripping out everywhere with all the holes in the sides of the pot
> what is the concept behind why air pots work well


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NUjNBKex0I

everything you need to know about air pots
ive only done 1 grow without them and will never use anything but them

Theyre like a hydro system but with all the turpines and forgivefullness of soil haha.

trust me once you buy some youll see the difference


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2011)

Someone should do a smart pot vs. air pot.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2011)

machnak said:


> Someone should do a smart pot vs. air pot.


they already did its either on 420mag or grass city or even on here. just look!

they used bigger smart pots and still the air pots out grew it.


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

budbro18 said:


> they already did its either on 420mag or grass city or even on here. just look!
> 
> they used bigger smart pots and still the air pots out grew it.


Haha, awesome! Thanks for doing the work for me!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 2, 2011)

machnak said:


> Haha, awesome! Thanks for doing the work for me!


No problem. I try so hard to spread the word of air pots.

Almost the growth rate of hydro, perfect for SOG, and all the flavors of organic soil/less growing.
theyre hard to over water due to design so theyre perfect for new growers to eliminate the threat of root rot.

transplanting is easy and causes no root damage.

and if you LST theyve already got holes in them to run wire/string.

therye flawless!!! haha


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 2, 2011)

You should capitalize almost when you say that they grow almost as fast as hydro. I highly suggest setting up a bubble bucket just to see how fast plants grow in DWC. If you put LOTS of air in the water it is amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 2, 2011)

budbro18 said:


> No problem. I try so hard to spread the word of air pots.
> 
> Almost the growth rate of hydro, perfect for SOG, and all the flavors of organic soil/less growing.
> theyre hard to over water due to design so theyre perfect for new growers to eliminate the threat of root rot.
> ...


Completely agree on the root rot, transplanting and LST'ing point u've made, I originally planned to use air pots throughout the grow. I was going to stack two 15L air pots on top of one another as i heard cannabis root systems prefer narrow deep pots as appose to wide shallow ones. When i went to buy the air-pots i got advised to just go with a 25L bucket if i were to do a scrog, so i did, dont think the guy realised i was doing a SCROG like this... Anyway here we are now....going back to the air pot



legallyflying said:


> You should capitalize almost when you say that they grow almost as fast as hydro. I highly suggest setting up a bubble bucket just to see how fast plants grow in DWC. If you put LOTS of air in the water it is amazing how fast they grow.


I plan to do this soon, waterfarm grow rates always interested me


----------



## lilindian (Nov 2, 2011)

She looks like she's making some sort of a recovery from her lock out saga, one things for sure, she's still growing strong, and there's been no slow down in her growth. I'm almost certain the yellowing has stopped spreading and she's slowly getting greener again as new growth does its thing.


 Figured if i wasn't to be utilising the 2nd screen i wouldn't need the K'nex legs for the extra support. So i took em out to make more space.


 Everyday i have a quick rummage through the canopy and i swear i keep finding new branches hiding underneath. Only today it really hit me how many bud sites i have per sq foot, tried to get a picture of quite a dense patch of heads. 


 Temps are pretty much 22C lights on 20C lights off, still pretty warm outside for this time of year. 


 Decided to stick a blue CFL in there today to mix up the colour spectrum a bit, decided this after i took the pics so u'll see it tmrw. Gona hang her vertically not horizontally. The main reason for this is the reduced heat dissipation directed at the plant. Its a small space so the CFL should make some sort of difference. 


 Tried lifting the pot again today, she now weighs half a ton. Getting there...



















*Given this branch LOADS of room compared to the rest, i'm hoping she utilises this and grows into a massive cola*. I might even let her have apical dominance later on. She'll also be pretty damn close to the CFL hanging.

vvvvv










*Serious crowding!

*


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lookin sweeeeet my friend. Definately looks like shes on the road to recovery


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

Hell yes, looking much better! Greener for sure!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 2, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin sweeeeet my friend. Definately looks like shes on the road to recovery





machnak said:


> Hell yes, looking much better! Greener for sure!


Cheers u lot, she's still gona have a yellow tinge for a while which i cant do anything about but other than that yeh, all new future growth should be the right colour!


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 2, 2011)

Waterfarm schmarter farm. 5 gallon bucket, net pot and quality air pump. 

Boom.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep foliar feeding till recovery is complete. Research micro nutes necessary for chlorophyll production to figure out what happened. Looking good though !


----------



## lilindian (Nov 2, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Waterfarm schmarter farm. 5 gallon bucket, net pot and quality air pump.
> 
> Boom.


Haha yeh well thats what i meant, when i say waterfarm i literally mean what u stated above.

I'm gona go and buy a flowering foilar feed tomorrow. Will continue with that until the buds are big enough to concern me. I actually think the yellowing leaves is another one of these blessings in disguise, means they'll fall off earlier and open up the canopy a bit half way through flowering for more light penetration and air circulation. By that time a whole new set of foliage will have grown for the plant to convert energy with.

I have an idea whats caused the yellowing. It's either the Canna Boost or Topmax thats not going down well with the veg nutes. This yellowing started the instant i fed her her week 2 flower mix. Gona have a look at the Canna feeding schedule to find out what i wasn't meant to mix together. If i dont find anything then its the topmax. 

*Maybe i'll cut out the veg nutes going to the soil and foilar feed those instead, and direct all flowering nutes to the roots.* Can save money on the flowering foilar feed then. Only problem is the veg foilar feed smells of warm dry sick.....


----------



## lilindian (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 2, 2011)

*


love this picture and love what your doing with that 1 bud. i think im really stoned right now but it kinda looks like that big bud in the corner is the main attraction and all the other buds are just crammed in waiting to watch the show. hmmm yep its time to back away from the bong
*


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 2, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> love this picture and love what your doing with that 1 bud. i think im really stoned right now but it kinda looks like that big bud in the corner is the main attraction and all the other buds are just crammed in waiting to watch the show. hmmm yep its time to back away from the bong
> [/B]


Bout time for me to hit the bong


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 3, 2011)

Your flower nutes probably have nitrogen in them. BTW..nitrogen will result in a higher leaf to bud ratio..so if I was you, I'd be knocking that veg nute shit off. If you can afford it, some kelp added to your foliar spray would really help the micro nutrients. You want the leaves green, all the leaves! Green means chlorophyll an chlorophyll means the photosynthetic fixation of carbohydrates. Carbohydrates = buds and buds = happy grower. 

My plants however are still fucking stretching and drinking nutes like they are free. They are fucking beast plants I tell you! I was looking for 8oz per plant but at the risk of jinxing myself I think I'll do better than that.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 3, 2011)

The anticipation of seeing that whole thing full of budzzzz is killin me!!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 3, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> *
> 
> 
> love this picture and love what your doing with that 1 bud. i think im really stoned right now but it kinda looks like that big bud in the corner is the main attraction and all the other buds are just crammed in waiting to watch the show. hmmm yep its time to back away from the bong
> *


Haha i need some of what ur puffin on.... 

anyway cheers for the compliments, and sit tight!



gingerbuddha said:


> Bout time for me to hit the bong


My bong only makes appearances on special occasions, much like blunts. Like to stick to my spliffs!



legallyflying said:


> Your flower nutes probably have nitrogen in them. BTW..nitrogen will result in a higher leaf to bud ratio..so if I was you, I'd be knocking that veg nute shit off. If you can afford it, some kelp added to your foliar spray would really help the micro nutrients. You want the leaves green, all the leaves! Green means chlorophyll an chlorophyll means the photosynthetic fixation of carbohydrates. Carbohydrates = buds and buds = happy grower.
> 
> My plants however are still fucking stretching and drinking nutes like they are free. They are fucking beast plants I tell you! I was looking for 8oz per plant but at the risk of jinxing myself I think I'll do better than that.


But wait hooold on, all these yellow leaves aren't gona recover, and in a couple weeks will drop off and die, i need some N over the next week or so to push out more new green growth for good old photosynthesis so my buds can grow! I'm gona start giving veg nutes a little at a time and like every other feeding. I'd rather have an excess of leaves i can then tuck or clip, than have a naked plant. Anyway the foilar feed i'm about to get contains the following:

An effective mix of sea kelp, humates and chelated Calcium.

Sounds about right, right?

As crazy as mine might look towards the end of flowering, its rare i see a single plant yielding anywhere near 10oz so i really fucking hope u make it too cos i wana see what a slightly more natural looking 10oz plant looks like. Feel free to post pics of ur grow in here if u can b bothered, too many other grows to keep track of! I wana see some tree trunks!



BigBudzzzz said:


> The anticipation of seeing that whole thing full of budzzzz is killin me!!


Likewise man, down to my last bits from last harvest too which will make the next 7 weeks all the more difficult!


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 3, 2011)

my bong happens to me my daily smoking tool, my vape,blunts and joints are for special occasions


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the leaves will still green up. Not a whole lot of depth to it and you have an HID bulb. I would suspect that with that density you will keep maybe 10" or a foot deep of leaves all the way through harvest. You still have 5-6 weeks left. 10 oz is a big number to some but it's not that big. 10 dried oz would be .70 grams a watt for me so it's definitely attainable. I've pulled 6 off of plants with a way shorter veg time. My buddy pulled 3 lbs off of one plant in his vertical bulb grow. Now that is an entirely different animal but still, it's really about space and light. 
I'll post pics when the buds start to look like actual buds and not little captain crunch berries. Lol 
Cheers


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

n is definatly needed in first 2 weeks of flower mate


----------



## kbz (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats a cool little set up you got there man. I can't wait to see what you get out of this. Good work.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 3, 2011)

damn dude that girl is looking good! thanks for those bud shots


----------



## lilindian (Nov 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I think the leaves will still green up. Not a whole lot of depth to it and you have an HID bulb. I would suspect that with that density you will keep maybe 10" or a foot deep of leaves all the way through harvest. You still have 5-6 weeks left. 10 oz is a big number to some but it's not that big. 10 dried oz would be .70 grams a watt for me so it's definitely attainable. I've pulled 6 off of plants with a way shorter veg time. My buddy pulled 3 lbs off of one plant in his vertical bulb grow. Now that is an entirely different animal but still, it's really about space and light.
> I'll post pics when the buds start to look like actual buds and not little captain crunch berries. Lol
> Cheers


U think i'm still gona end up with vertical branches a foot long?! Man i kinda hope not, gona be too immense to handle... 10oz aint that much i agree, but it kinda is for only 1 plant. Anyway i reckon i'll have like 6-8inch of light penetration, well useful light.

How many lights/watts did it take to achieve 3lbs off 1?



kevin murphy said:


> n is definatly needed in first 2 weeks of flower mate


Again consider it done



kbz said:


> Thats a cool little set up you got there man. I can't wait to see what you get out of this. Good work.


Cheers for stopping by, always appreciated, unless ur a pig!



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6566131 said:


> damn dude that girl is looking good! thanks for those bud shots


noooooo worries, and thanks!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 3, 2011)

Legally, what kind of setup do you have? Looking forward to seeing your captain krunch buds and respectfully I must disagree about cutting out nitrogen. I know you didn't say to cut it out you said flowering nutes probably have N in them and they probably do but from my experience without added N like nitrex or fish emulsion, the leaves yellow too early if left on their own during flower.

I generally hang out on the club six hundred thread and a few people there do scrogs and a few do vertical grows as well. Lilindian I noticed you posted over there one day. If you look up jigfresh he has some pics posted of his sort of vertical five gallon dwc scrog grow which produced ten ounces from one plant.

A few pics of a friends scrog, his first attempt. Comments and suggestions welcomed, flame throwing is not.

I'll even kick in the first comment. It looks out of control to me. I think he let the branches come up through the screen too early but then he also has seven plants under a five foot screen, a bit crowded to start with, also only my humble opinion.

Edit. My buddy has in his main grow room two six hundreds his screen is 5'x3' the smaller screen is in his smaller room and is 3x3 with two colombian gold clones under her. There were three, the party cup clone is now living with me.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Legally, what kind of setup do you have? Looking forward to seeing your captain krunch buds and respectfully I must disagree about cutting out nitrogen. I know you didn't say to cut it out you said flowering nutes probably have N in them and they probably do but from my experience without added N like nitrex or fish emulsion, the leaves yellow too early if left on their own during flower.
> 
> I generally hang out on the club six hundred thread and a few people there do scrogs and a few do vertical grows as well. Lilindian I noticed you posted over there one day. If you look up jigfresh he has some pics posted of his sort of vertical five gallon dwc scrog grow which produced ten ounces from one plant.
> 
> ...


Yeh ive had a butchers at a few of jigfresh's plants, some insane grows for sure. Most monster plants i've seen though are hydro, i wana see some soil grown ones! 

Looking at ur mates scrog, i think the branches are too high above the screen. I would've moved the screen up and clipped everything below, focus more attention on the tops of each branch in an attempt to get 1 big cola each instead of a medium cola and tiny nugs lower down. I duno, got no experience so dont want to say anything stupid! My plant might even end up like this with loads of tiny buds! 

7 plants under a 5ft screen can be fine, completely depends how long he vegged them for!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 3, 2011)

Right so decided today was the day to be brave and attempted to transplant her. I struggled to lift her out of the cupboard and struggled even more to lift her back in once she was all potted up again. I thoroughly mixed in quite a fair amount of bat gauno with the soil, before transplanting her, so it should help her to root into the new soil easier, as well as provide more flowering energy.


 She was definitely root bound (who-ever said root issues last week + rep comin ur way), big white mass at the bottom of the bucket, in fact the roots had all completely wrapped up all the pebbles at the bottom of the bucket that were there for drainage. I lifted her out and there were 1 maybe 2 loose pebbles... Didn't want to touch the root mass as she's in flower now so minimal stress. Also i'm sure the roots will naturally start growing back out now she's got the space. 


Also, something i completely forgot to do last time which i did this time was to rinse the pebbles out in a bucket before using them. I have no idea if the shit on the pebbles when they come straight out the bag is bad for roots or not, but my instinct is the roots aren't a fan of this orangey dusty shit. 


 There's now a good 5-6 inches of soil underneath the bottom of the roots, so they should have plenty of space to grow now, 10L underneath the old pot and another 10L going around it, if u get me. I might have been a little short on soil, don't know yet as i havn't watered her. I want her to settle in and know that will take a good drenching, but the soil was still pretty wet when i took her out the bucket today. She needs to dry out first... I'll water her in a couple days, see if the soil level goes down, if so, will top her up.


 Spent a small fortune on organic flowering foilar feed, £45 for 300ml...... Will give her a good spray either 2nite before i go to sleep or tomorrow about an hr or 2 before lights on.


----------



## machnak (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done man, I'm sure she'll be just as fine as she looks


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 3, 2011)

i have a feeling the plants gonna love that transplant.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 3, 2011)

machnak said:


> Well done man, I'm sure she'll be just as fine as she looks


Haha thanks man, big stress over, let the good times roll



gingerbuddha said:


> i have a feeling the plants gonna love that transplant.


Me 2, and she's damn hard to please


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 3, 2011)

Great move and good job getting it done. Looks like you made a smoth transistion and Air Pot's are the best choice.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Nov 3, 2011)

nicely done sir, looking good


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 3, 2011)

good transplant! that girls goin to love that space


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice work. Surgical strike . God I am soooooooooooooo glad I don't grow in soil anymore. Not dissing, just saying for me, didn't like it.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Legally, what kind of setup do you have? Looking forward to seeing your captain krunch buds and respectfully I must disagree about cutting out nitrogen. I know you didn't say to cut it out you said flowering nutes probably have N in them and they probably do but from my experience without added N like nitrex or fish emulsion, the leaves yellow too early if left on their own during flower.
> 
> I generally hang out on the club six hundred thread and a few people there do scrogs and a few do vertical grows as well. Lilindian I noticed you posted over there one day. If you look up jigfresh he has some pics posted of his sort of vertical five gallon dwc scrog grow which produced ten ounces from one plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## veecoman (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah dude she is going to love that new space! All that extra oxygen flooding her roots, man she is going to explode.Good idea transplanting before u got any further into flowering, was definantly rootbound. Do you think that could have possibly been the cause of the yellowing in the first place??


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 4, 2011)

Legally, there is so much contrary info being bandied about concerning our hobby and especially flowering. I have read the supposed ideal npk ratio when flowering is 1-3-2 or 10-30-20. Basically saying the phosphorous is triple the N and the potassium is twice the N. During flowering I always give my plants extra N once a week up until about the end of week six or so. I do use pk 13-14 when flowering, I just don't think products with an npk of 0-50-0 are necessary.


----------



## ta5rtdrp16in (Nov 4, 2011)

absolutley beautiful man. ive been watching the past few weeks now. first grow ive ever subed to. and for good reason. i love extreme training and this definatly qualifies. keep up the EXCELLENT work!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

excellent opal ill have my rep now hahaha glad things are good bro nice work there mate


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Nice work. Surgical strike . God I am soooooooooooooo glad I don't grow in soil anymore. Not dissing, just saying for me, didn't like it.


Each to their own man, whatever floats ur boat! As i said, i go for soil purely for the taste factor. Also it means i dont have to be quite as on point as if i were in hydro. Obviously soil has its disadvantages like transplanting/speed but lets not go down there!

Was as surgical as u can get with an angle grinder.



veecoman said:


> Yeah dude she is going to love that new space! All that extra oxygen flooding her roots, man she is going to explode.Good idea transplanting before u got any further into flowering, was definantly rootbound. Do you think that could have possibly been the cause of the yellowing in the first place??


I think so, it definitely didn't help if there were PH issues anyway. Was hoping to see a slightly healthier root system in terms of how it had grown, was looking for a more even root mass if u get me. What i find interesting is the yellowing is effecting the left side of the plant a lot more than the right, compare tip for tip.



ta5rtdrp16in said:


> absolutley beautiful man. ive been watching the past few weeks now. first grow ive ever subed to. and for good reason. i love extreme training and this definatly qualifies. keep up the EXCELLENT work!


Thanks very much, appreciate it. Lets hope for no disappointments, she's got a lot of pressure on her to do well.



kevin murphy said:


> excellent opal ill have my rep now hahaha glad things are good bro nice work there mate


Would be u kev, lemme find the post and its all urs


----------



## morfin56 (Nov 4, 2011)

have you tried counting the budsites? lol


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

Buds are starting to develop nicely, nice long pistils. Gave the whole plant a thorough spray of Florigen.

_Bloom FLORIGEN is a brilliant organic foliar product for use in the fruiting and flowering stages. It contains B vitamins and potassium compounds, which plants use to fuel fruit and flower development. This leads to greater fruit uniformity and increased flower mass. Use at 20ml per litre throughout the fruiting and flowering stage (apart from the last 3 weeks). Spray once every 5-7 days._

I'll keep spraying her with the stuff until her buds are of considerable size, or she starts properly producing trichs on the leaves and stuff. This stuff again STINKS, and i'd rather have my plant not smelling of the stuff and don't want to leave residue all over the place as she grows. 


 Tried to get some pics of her main stalk which is a beast, got the best shot i could but it does it no justice. The way all the branches are twisting and stuff looks mad, can't quite get the camera in just yet so i'll get a better shot when she grows up. 


 Cleaned up her canopy a bit, rummaged through it looking for yellow leaves, removed quite a few, like 20, the rest of the hundreds are fine for the time being.


 Only gona keep this daily update thing going till sunday unless i encounter some problems. Sunday will be end of week 3. From then on it'll be weekly updates. I was hoping to photograph some crazy stretch but it didn't quite happen like i'd planned.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

morfin56 said:


> have you tried counting the budsites? lol


A number of times and failed horribly. U'd think u'd be able to count them in a systematic order but u can't. I've got a plan to count em though, most of em, get a top down pic of the canopy, open it on paintshop, and put a dot on every one when u count it. When i'm really really bored i'll give it a shot


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

i think you got more stretching ahead of you with that transplant when its roots expand


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 4, 2011)

lilindian said:


> A number of times and failed horribly. U'd think u'd be able to count them in a systematic order but u can't. I've got a plan to count em though, most of em, get a top down pic of the canopy, open it on paintshop, and put a dot on every one when u count it. When i'm really really bored i'll give it a shot


do that but instead of dots, put the number on it so you don't lose track


----------



## morfin56 (Nov 4, 2011)

gingerbuddha said:


> do that but instead of dots, put the number on it so you don't lose track


 -lilindian's pic with 94 numbered budsites

that is definetly not all of them. accounting for the ones not in the picture id say you'd have around 120 130 budsites! thats fucking amazing


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 4, 2011)

ya i tried counting, got about 2/3 through the picture with 80 or so... 

I have a lil mini scrog setup in a 2x1ish area and there's almost 30 tops on that and i havent even started to flower.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

lilindian get some pics up of your entire top looks like you got some people who will count for you


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6573131 said:


> i think you got more stretching ahead of you with that transplant when its roots expand


I think i'd have to agree now. I think her being root bound really restricted her growth over the past 2 weeks. I mean she's been growing but never went into over drive. There's still a chance she will though.



morfin56 said:


> View attachment 1871166 -lilindian's pic with 94 numbered budsites
> 
> that is definetly not all of them. accounting for the ones not in the picture id say you'd have around 120 130 budsites! thats fucking amazing


Damn, appreciate u giving it a shot! I passed out for the past 2hrs. Should've told me u were gona give it a go, i would've uploaded an un-resized version. All the pics i take are in a super high resolution and i have to reduce everything when uploading to imageshack. 

Anyway i had a look at the pic, i wudn't even know how to do that.... but yeh i'd say u got most of them, missed a fair few for sure, some r in the pic, some are hiding, i'd estimate i have about 115-120.... crazy!



gingerbuddha said:


> ya i tried counting, got about 2/3 through the picture with 80 or so...
> 
> I have a lil mini scrog setup in a 2x1ish area and there's almost 30 tops on that and i havent even started to flower.


Just read through ur grow so far, lookin good for sure. I see u've gone for like a half way between a traditional scrog and my scrog. Impressed u've been able to manage so far, i duno how ur managing to tie her down from underneath between the screen and the soil, thats like the reason i started tying mine down from on top, got room to work and u keep some sort of gap between the canopy and the soil for air ect.

edit: just looking at the pics again, are u tying anything down? or just letting the plant hold itself against the screen?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Nov 4, 2011)

holy jesus titty fucking chrrist man im in aw i cant fucking wait to see this bitch in full bloom and see how much u end up with this makes me very happy i chose to try scrogging the time is worth the outcome


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 4, 2011)

originally i had them lst'ed. I added the scrog about a week ago and since ive been removing all the original lst spots. The plants are just resting underneath them, as the begin to grow out of the scrog i bend it into the next hole and let it grow through again, rinse repeat until the entire thing is filled. There is just about 1 top for every little grid spot which range from like 2x2 to 3x2 (dont ask... i was high when i did it)


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty sure its all in order, anyway sit back and enjoy!



(click thumbnail)


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

thats really cool i want to do somthing like that with my buds filling out, like set up a mini camera in the corner that cant move aimed at my plant and it take one picture everyday at mid daylight then at the end of my grow put all the pictures together and play it in 1 or 2 minutes, i would be cool because it would look like my plant is growing and you could see it happen


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> holy jesus titty fucking chrrist man im in aw i cant fucking wait to see this bitch in full bloom and see how much u end up with this makes me very happy i chose to try scrogging the time is worth the outcome


Made the right choice for sure, its about getting the most from what u got. Thanks for the compliments, make sure to check the gif above! ^



gingerbuddha said:


> originally i had them lst'ed. I added the scrog about a week ago and since ive been removing all the original lst spots. The plants are just resting underneath them, as the begin to grow out of the scrog i bend it into the next hole and let it grow through again, rinse repeat until the entire thing is filled. There is just about 1 top for every little grid spot which range from like 2x2 to 3x2 (dont ask... i was high when i did it)


Yeh thats sorta what i concluded, i at some stage wanted to get exactly 1 branch per sq. Gona leave that for next time. Ur screen fits perfectly on the pots, thats good enough. You've got enough stuff i think to tie branches to if and when u need to to reposition them so it should be fine. All the ideas i've had for this grow have come as a result of the harvest from last grow, i know where ur comin from!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6574475 said:


> thats really cool i want to do somthing like that with my buds filling out, like set up a mini camera in the corner that cant move aimed at my plant and it take one picture everyday at mid daylight then at the end of my grow put all the pictures together and play it in 1 or 2 minutes, i would be cool because it would look like my plant is growing and you could see it happen


Yup me too, i wana do a proper time lapse but i'm gona wait till i've got an opportunity to build a completely new set up, get a proper camera, connect it to a laptop to take pics at a set time, have it in a fixed position all grow and don't move the plants, would look nuts. 

I know u'll rate this, check it out. The first like 10-15 sec of this clip is missing, u see the spider web at the beginning in the background under that huge horizontal trunk. The timelapse starts on the other side of it and as the web is being spun the camera retreats through it, its insane. I'd highly suggest u download the documentary if u like this kinda stuff, its BBC Life - Plants

[video=youtube;bn9H8hbAAWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn9H8hbAAWQ[/video]

It also ends early.... just download the doc!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

that shit was crazy! hahah i love seeing how natur is acually alive and working just moves so slowly we dont notice it, it seems like the plants are thinking and interacting with the world


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;HG17TsgV_qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG17TsgV_qI&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLC0FFB410C866A894[/video]


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 4, 2011)

COOL! david suzuki rock


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/483851-answer-many-questions-about-many.html
found a vid while looking up time lapses and it informed me alot about growing techniques so i made a thread on it


----------



## bigbaby420 (Nov 4, 2011)

The grow is coming along nice! Iv been trying some of your techniques from earlier in your grow hopefully i can somwhat get the same results


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;IPzCCZfl5uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzCCZfl5uw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6574716 said:


> [video=youtube;IPzCCZfl5uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzCCZfl5uw&feature=related[/video]


Thats what im talkin about.

Wait what happened to the last one! stick that one back up as well


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

bigbaby420 said:


> The grow is coming along nice! Iv been trying some of your techniques from earlier in your grow hopefully i can somwhat get the same results


If u got any pics or anything stick em up, like to see what ur working with


----------



## machnak (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool ass time-lapses!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 4, 2011)

_The Mega Ray lamps are fast becoming one of the most talked about combined uv/heat lamps to appear on the UK market.

This 100w Self Ballasted lamp is a top of the range Par-38 Narrow Flood lamp, it has been tested prove this lamp produces simular amounts of UVB to that of natural sunlight, combined with the heat output will create a ideal basking spot for your many applications and habitat designs.
This Reptile UV /*Inka Products Ltd*original design provides the necessary UVB, UVA and heat for your UVB-dependent basking reptiles. Our Mega-Ray&#65533; European SB 100 watt Narrow Flood Lamp produces more UVB than other true Mercury Vapor Floods, yet is safer for owners! Our design directs the majority of the UVB from the face of the bulb, rather than diffuse it across a 180&#65533; angle. 5 Years research has gone into developing this bulb, and reptile UV have conquered and reduced significantly the huge decay rates common in other bulbs. Most other bulbs decay up to 80% in the first few months, the Mega Ray bulbs decay less than 30% over the lifge of the bulb.Mega-Ray&#65533; European SB 100-watt narrow-flood all-in-one is a 120-watt SB Par-38 220 volt True Frosted Flood Lamp. A true flood lamp, it will disperse usable UVB in a 30" circumference at a 20" distance.
MINIMUM distance setting of 12" will produce approximately 150-200 microwatts per square centimeter (uW/cm2) of UVB and 900-1200uW/cm2 of UVA.
MAXIMUM distance setting of 20" will produce 50-75 microwatts per square centimeter (uW/cm2) of UVB.
(Distance is measured from lamp face to basking spot or reptile for optimum UVB and heat.)
Warning: Heat This 100-watt self-ballasted bulb also produces heat. It is very important that you monitor the heat at the basking area and adjust the fixture-to-basking area distance accordingly to maintain a proper heat gradient. ALWAYS triple check the temperature at the basking spot - never risk burning your reptile. Warranty This bulb is warranted for 6 months to produce a minimum of 50 microwatts (uW/cm2) at 12" and our initial testing shows even higher readings._

I reckon i could keep it a foot from the canopy or there about. My only concern with this bulb is gona be its heat output and what it will do to over-all temps in the cab. If a reptile can jam 12" from it im sure my plants will be fine. 

For all who dont know about UVB, its meant to drastically increase trich prod. Do some research on it, interesting stuff. Meant to be one contributing factor to the difference between indoor and outdoor bud.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

i was jokin mate dont know if i said thator not but lets just say i did hahaha j/k hows things mate


lilindian said:


> Each to their own man, whatever floats ur boat! As i said, i go for soil purely for the taste factor. Also it means i dont have to be quite as on point as if i were in hydro. Obviously soil has its disadvantages like transplanting/speed but lets not go down there!
> 
> Was as surgical as u can get with an angle grinder.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 5, 2011)

Ha, funny guy! Im all good, bout time i conk out for the nite i think... If u aint already check the gif ^^


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

i watched that bbc episode and nice updates mate loads of bud sites pal...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 5, 2011)

Already looks like that transplant is working wonders


 Lowered light to 1ft above canopy. Inverse sq law means she's getting twice as many lumens as previous days. I'm not bothered about stretch anymore as i'm not using my 2nd screen, and more light = faster growth and bigger buds, so now budding has started i figured it made sense. 


Cab sitting at 27C. A lower light means the extractor is pulling air through a shorter ducting which in turn should result in more heat getting extracted from the hood and less reaching the canopy. She's been sitting 1ft away from the HPS for about an hour now and the highest part of the canopy looks extremely happy, no signs of heat stress or anything else for that matter.


 Gave her a semi watering today:

10L watering
Calmag @ 3/4 strength
Boost @ full strength for early flowering
Flores @ 3/4 strength
Rhizo @ 3/4 strength to encourage rooting in new soil. 
Silicon + @ 3/4 strength to improve health of leaves.
Top max @ 1/2 strength

Reason for increased quantities from last week is the size of her growth and her expected growth this week. 


 No Vega was mixed in this time, the amount of N that will be provided from the fresh soil, bat gauno and foilar feeds should be more than enough.


 Gave her another foilar feed today using Florigen, today for the first time i managed to catch her just as she went to sleep, so gave her a full soaking. I'm going to continue to drench the plant until she's fully greened up again, or the buds reach a certain size. I've got LOADS of air movement in there so i'm not concerned about mould for the time being. Will probably continue to foilar feed for this week only. Buds should be a relatively decent size by then hopefully, unless she puts all energy into stretching some more. As i mixed in no organic B into her feed today i'll mix it into the foilar feed i give her later. Ive been spraying her daily since i bought Florigen.







*
My solution to help keep watering an airpot clean*












*And my favourite*


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 6, 2011)

love it. keep up the good work. check out my update. it's a mini version of yours


----------



## lostNug (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks nice man. Can't wait to finish up this grow and start my scrog.

Just posted some new harvest pics if u wanna check em out. Links in my sig


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 6, 2011)

She looks rediculously good, but see if you can get the CFL vertical.

Too bad she's so yellow so early, but it'll work out nice in the end.
I'm having the same issue, I blame the new dirt I got.

You plant looks so good, I'm jealous.
You'll have a healthy harvest


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

looking rteal good mate looking forward to week 3-4 for the proper development mate roll on...


----------



## machnak (Nov 6, 2011)

Man I want to see those buds swell!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 6, 2011)

man you gronna get a huge yield


----------



## veecoman (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good lilindian. I would say the cfl is def. Helping, that patch of buds directly under it seem to be quite a bit bigger, or is it just me?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you have an effective compact setup. The passive suction you got going through your light looks good.

Ever consider a one plant waterfarm like Scottyballs? I think your setup is well suited.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 6, 2011)

And now the waiting game starts. She doesn't appear to be showing any signs of stress from her move, nice job.

A couple of pics of some chocolope after eight weeks of 12/12. I'm thinking two more weeks for her.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> She looks rediculously good, but see if you can get the CFL vertical.
> 
> Too bad she's so yellow so early, but it'll work out nice in the end.
> I'm having the same issue, I blame the new dirt I goit.
> ...


U mean horizontal, ha. I put her vertical for heat reasons, ease reasons and yeh. She actually works surprisingly well vertically, a lot better than i expected. It makes a noticeable difference on the canopy, maybe it doesn't show well in pictures. 

The yellowing i'm not at all concerned about. In fact on my last grow, 1/8 branches on the sour diesel began yellowing early on, more than the rest, this branch ended up producing the biggest cola. I blame this yellowing down to root issues. As soon as i've transplanted her she's looked miles healthier. Most the yellow growth has gone and there's just a bit in the middle now. The tops are still growing very nicely and large, and green! I don't think this little hick up will effect her yield at all. 

Anyway thanks for the support 



kevin murphy said:


> looking rteal good mate looking forward to week 3-4 for the proper development mate roll on...


Oooooh yes



machnak said:


> Man I want to see those buds swell!


Next 2 weeks should be interesting!



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6581583 said:


> man you gronna get a huge yield


I was taught not to count my chickens before they've hatched..... or something like that..... u get the idea. I'm not gona get my hopes up just for them to come crashing down when i run into overcrowding issues. Thanks for the optimism tho!



veecoman said:


> Looking good lilindian. I would say the cfl is def. Helping, that patch of buds directly under it seem to be quite a bit bigger, or is it just me?


I agree its helping but i can't really prove it. It's not really visible in the pictures but the leaves seem to be leaning towards it as if they're loving it. I wouldn't say the buds are bigger or anything. I would say however that so far i can see a mix of bud sizes, ranging from bigger than average to average, depending on what generation of branching they're coming off. 



lordjin said:


> I think you have an effective compact setup. The passive suction you got going through your light looks good.
> 
> Ever consider a one plant waterfarm like Scottyballs? I think your setup is well suited.


I think so too! Haha. Yeh its not completely passive, i've got a 4" inline fan sitting on the left side of the reflector that helps to suck air out the cab and blow air over the bulb. Makes life for the RVK extractor easier too. Without this inline i wouldn't be able to have my reflector so low. I could even lower it further by another few inches but i dont want to compromise on light spread or even risk burning the tops. 

I've considered waterfarms before, but i'm not growing for profit, but free quality smoke. Speed of growth isn't really an issue as each harvest will last me long enough, unless i do another 13 week Veg! Therefore the main advantage of a waterfarm is taken out the equation. I go for soil for the terpin development. 



Heads Up said:


> And now the waiting game starts. She doesn't appear to be showing any signs of stress from her move, nice job.
> 
> A couple of pics of some chocolope after eight weeks of 12/12. I'm thinking two more weeks for her.


She's growing noticeably faster since the transplant. I reckon if i'd done it earlier i could've saved around a week. 

Those chocolope plants look damn good. Buds look super tastey! Got some nice chunky cola's. Try and get some close up shots of the bud at lights off if u can, wana see some frost! Whats up with the leaves? When'd u have nute burn?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 6, 2011)

Starting tomorrow i'm gona cut back to weekly updates, but, i'll also upload really good resolution pics so u can properly see the canopy and buds ect.


 Todays foilar was with Florigen and Organic B. I think the plant is starting to smell a little bit, hardly anything though. Any minor scents are masked by the Foilar feed which stinks big time. Still she looks like she likes it so i'm gona keep it up for as long as possible. Foilar feeding with bottled water also so should be no PH issues, she should be getting the best.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 6, 2011)

Lookin' thick already.
My yellowing issue has fixed itself too.
And funny that you mention it, because I also believe it was the roots establishing themselves.

My little clone is pumping out dark green sativa fingers, and I never added that extra N to her food.

Are you over fertilizing?
I notice a lot of the leaves curling to the right or left like bananas.
This happened to one of my super stunty dwarfed plants, it was a male so I never full-flowered it,
but it was definately not unhealthy.
Check out Mario;


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 6, 2011)

I think if you mounted the cfl horizontal it would be more effective. Cfl light diminIshes very very quickly


----------



## lilindian (Nov 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lookin' thick already.
> My yellowing issue has fixed itself too.
> And funny that you mention it, because I also believe it was the roots establishing themselves.
> 
> ...


Yeh considering i'm organic and the yellowing was different to yellowing i've had in the past, i concluded it was a root issue, not solely a deficiency. 

Glad to hear the clone has taken off, remind me the strain, i have trouble following so many ppl. 

Definitely not over ferting, the leaves that are curved at the bottom of each pic is most likely due to the doors bending the leaves over either left or right. Any other curved or bent leaves are due to being tucked in the way they are to expose lower bud sights. I'll get some pics of the new growth on the side with the lights off, looks real nice and healthy, quite a lush green if i remember correctly. 

Haha, i still like mario, i actually wana grow out a male plant just to see what its sayin. One day when i got the space and i start my breeding career...



legallyflying said:


> I think if you mounted the cfl horizontal it would be more effective. Cfl light diminIshes very very quickly


It's sitting real close to the canopy and the mylar on 3 sides of the bulb really isn't far, believe me. Might look bigger in the pics or something i dunno. I don't want to hang it horizontal due to heat issues. When i did hang it horizontal last time i could notice the heat near the bulb a lot more than i currently can, in fact i can't really notice it at the moment. As i said it is effective, and its more noticeable in person. When horizontal it blocked air from the green fan reaching parts of the canopy and all sorts, was a general hassle but i did give it a go.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 6, 2011)

Lemon Skunk,
she's the first girl I've met that stinks in the air,
usually I have to make physical contact.

She's showing promise, and she's my smallest girl to flower so far.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 7, 2011)

just gets better and better....


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll say it again mate, one of the best plants I've seen. And you're establishing a very nice technique here. Congrats 

PS. Glad to see that the transplant went allright.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

dunno if you saw las' post in the UK thread mate but I didnt wanna visit while I was on the uni server because they can track all that shit so im home for reading week. Looks like its just starting to get interesting as well, haha. That thing really is gonna be a fuggin monster. take it easy mate.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lemon Skunk,
> she's the first girl I've met that stinks in the air,
> usually I have to make physical contact.
> 
> She's showing promise, and she's my smallest girl to flower so far.


My lemons was the only plant ive grown that really smelt nice in veg, its weird the veg smell reminded me of coffee shops in amsterdam... 

Anyway good luck with urs, she sounds like she's a little soldier!



Bluezdude said:


> I'll say it again mate, one of the best plants I've seen. And you're establishing a very nice technique here. Congrats
> 
> PS. Glad to see that the transplant went allright.


Thanks dude appreciate it. I want this bitch to be famous! The transplant looks like it went better than alright, minimal stress during and she looks much much happier after!



WOWgrow said:


> dunno if you saw las' post in the UK thread mate but I didnt wanna visit while I was on the uni server because they can track all that shit so im home for reading week. Looks like its just starting to get interesting as well, haha. That thing really is gonna be a fuggin monster. take it easy mate.


WOW ur lack of presence here has not gone un-noticed, but glad u popped by eventually, as u said, just in time! How's uni and all that goin for u? What were u studyin again? Theoretical physics or sumthing like that! My halls at uni was run like a concentration camp, wudnt b surprised if urs did a bit of sniffing.

She's a large lady for sure, but its the start of week 4 today, think she's gona start packing on the weight very soon, specially at the rate she's growing


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 7, 2011)

How long did it take you to scrog this plant? did you top it at all?


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

lilindian said:


> WOW ur lack of presence here has not gone un-noticed, but glad u popped by eventually, as u said, just in time! How's uni and all that goin for u? What were u studyin again? Theoretical physics or sumthing like that! My halls at uni was run like a concentration camp, wudnt b surprised if urs did a bit of sniffing.
> 
> She's a large lady for sure, but its the start of week 4 today, think she's gona start packing on the weight very soon, specially at the rate she's growing


Always nice to hear lol. its goin real well thanks, the workside is tough but the lifestyle is the shit as im sure you know. yeh theoretical physics, not much of a cosmologist but loving the avy! yeh its pretty similar, room checks etc. Ive got a pretty good stash place though so nout to worry about.

yeh you expecting 9/10 week flower on her? cant remember the genetics she looks more satty leaning. Going to be a delight come harvest thats for sure.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> How long did it take you to scrog this plant? did you top it at all?


13-14 week veg, she's about to start week 4 of flower. I vegged till i pretty much filled the screen. 

The kinda unique thing about this scrog is its this dense without actually topping a single branch! Just sheer LST'ing. Whilst doing maintenance to her during her veg days i did take a head or 2 off by mistake, but tried avoiding topping at any cost. 



WOWgrow said:


> Always nice to hear lol. its goin real well thanks, the workside is tough but the lifestyle is the shit as im sure you know. yeh theoretical physics, not much of a cosmologist but loving the avy! yeh its pretty similar, room checks etc. Ive got a pretty good stash place though so nout to worry about.
> 
> yeh you expecting 9/10 week flower on her? cant remember the genetics she looks more satty leaning. Going to be a delight come harvest thats for sure.


Sounds good, standard uni life. Yeh I'm quite into my astronomy and astrology (still don't know the difference between the two though!). Tryin to get hold of a £800 telescope at the moment, my current one's not quite cutting it these days. Only really want to see the moon in insane detail, had a fascination with it since i was like 5, haha.

My stash spot at uni which held Oz's at a time has never been discovered to this day, i had an en-suite room which had a raised shower cubicle, plenty of space underneath for storage. So i ripped the wooden skirting off, stashed all illegal things there, put the skirting back, and put a short temp screw to hold it in place so if it got kicked it wouldn't fall over. I also had regular inspections, my shower broke and had to get fixed by maintenance guy, no1 ever batted an eye lid. That was in my 2nd halls. My first halls my room got raided by police, they ripped up the carpet, the bed, searched all my clothes in my wardrobe.... but never looked in my printer! thank GOD. haha

I was expecting a 10 week flower, but ive heard ppl letting her grow up to 14 weeks! So i'm just gona hav a look at the trichs near the time, and general maturity look of the bud. She's actually started flowering much earlier than my past grows as far as i'm aware, which makes me think she'll also finish early, even as early as 8 weeks, i duno. Harvesting her is gona be a huge problem as there's a little window where i'm not in the country. I could harvest her before i go but then i gotta make sure who-ever i leave em with dries and cures it all properly, which i doubt they'll do. Very few ppl are as anal when it comes to their plants as i am! I want shit done properly, especially after puttin all this time nd effort into her to make her as good and tasty as possible. She def has more sativa influenced characteristics.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, she certainly is.
Today is Day 11, and her bud 'popped' open with hairs overnight.
She's officially in flower.

And the stretch is almost over.
She went in at about 2.5" I believe, and I'd say rough estimate she's around 5" right now.
I'll measure all that shit on Day 14.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Sounds good, standard uni life. Yeh I'm quite into my astronomy and astrology (still don't know the difference between the two though!). Tryin to get hold of a £800 telescope at the moment, my current one's not quite cutting it these days. Only really want to see the moon in insane detail, had a fascination with it since i was like 5, haha.
> 
> My stash spot at uni which held Oz's at a time has never been discovered to this day, i had an en-suite room which had a raised shower cubicle, plenty of space underneath for storage. So i ripped the wooden skirting off, stashed all illegal things there, put the skirting back, and put a short temp screw to hold it in place so if it got kicked it wouldn't fall over. I also had regular inspections, my shower broke and had to get fixed by maintenance guy, no1 ever batted an eye lid. That was in my 2nd halls. My first halls my room got raided by police, they ripped up the carpet, the bed, searched all my clothes in my wardrobe.... but never looked in my printer! thank GOD. haha
> 
> I was expecting a 10 week flower, but ive heard ppl letting her grow up to 14 weeks! So i'm just gona hav a look at the trichs near the time, and general maturity look of the bud. She's actually started flowering much earlier than my past grows as far as i'm aware, which makes me think she'll also finish early, even as early as 8 weeks, i duno. Harvesting her is gona be a huge problem as there's a little window where i'm not in the country. I could harvest her before i go but then i gotta make sure who-ever i leave em with dries and cures it all properly, which i doubt they'll do. Very few ppl are as anal when it comes to their plants as i am! I want shit done properly, especially after puttin all this time nd effort into her to make her as good and tasty as possible. She def has more sativa influenced characteristics.


Haha i share the same fascination but cant say id be willing to part with £800 to see it for myself! fuck that would scare the shit out of me. in mine she came in and looked around a little but i smashed my face in the night before on a tree and told her i got beat up so she had pity on me and gave me a perfect report lol. mightve helped that I was only in my kegs!

Damnnnn, 14 weeks, thats nevs haze territory haha. I was in the exact same situation man, I would let her go a little longer n harvest her yourself. Youll probs be in the flush phase so you dont have to worry bout them burning them etc. just my .02 mate.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 7, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Fuck it...................


that's soo east coast


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Haha i share the same fascination but cant say id be willing to part with £800 to see it for myself! fuck that would scare the shit out of me. in mine she came in and looked around a little but i smashed my face in the night before on a tree and told her i got beat up so she had pity on me and gave me a perfect report lol. mightve helped that I was only in my kegs!
> 
> Damnnnn, 14 weeks, thats nevs haze territory haha. I was in the exact same situation man, I would let her go a little longer n harvest her yourself. Youll probs be in the flush phase so you dont have to worry bout them burning them etc. just my .02 mate.


Yeeeh, see i'm trying to get it as a present, haha. Sadly i do not have 8bills to invest in such an interest. Haha yeh they're usually cool unless they're suspicious for some reason of something. My block just happened to b the one that perpetually stunk of ganj. 

My super lemons went 14 weeks man! Not really quite sure why i let her go so long.... but yeh i completely agree with u, thats been my plan so far, i'm tryin to get things set in such a way that i'm away over the flush period, any 1 of the ppl left in my house can pour water into a pot, its not theoretical physics eh?!

Saying that though i fucked up AGAIN over the past couple days. Just realised. The lights and the fans are on 2 separate timers, the difference in their synchronisation which must've been about 5 mins or something has resulted in the closest set of leaves to the light going bright yellow! I concluded it was for the above reason as its only on the top most leaves that have been "bleached" if you like. Its only on the leaves directly in the light, ones under them are fine, even if they're directly under the yellow leave blade. Ooooh well. I've set the timer on the fans to stay on an extra hr either side of lights coming on and off. I actually thought this might happen like 4 days ago and before fiddling with the timer i smoked a spliff nd forgot all about it! Fucks sake! Hopefully she'll recover by next update and those who don't read the posts and only look at the pics will be none the wiser! haha



dr2brains said:


> Fuck it...................


Come again?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 7, 2011)

looking good as hell
my shits about to start forming soon
how have you tweaked ur nutes for flower?

check the update


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> looking good as hell
> my shits about to start forming soon
> how have you tweaked ur nutes for flower?
> 
> ...


Thanks man, she was sitting under the HPS without any fans running for like 5 mins each day for the past 2 days, bit of a set-back as a result but i'd say 80% is looking nearly perfect. Very top has gone hardcore yellow but "fuck it", she'll recover! The leaves aren't dry and crispy or anything, or cupped/curling, so i'm just leaving them on, if they stay on they must be useful to the plant in 1 way or another. Thats my logic and i'm sticking with it.

Ur plant's looking good man, but i cant help but see a lot of wasted space! I reckon 2 of ur current sized plants in there would've been PERFECT, would've definitely got ur pound. Urm all my flowering nute tweaks has been logged in this journal, but as a quick summary... week 1 was like 3/4 veg nutes 1/4 flower nutes, each week this slowly transitioned to 1/4 veg 3/4 flower to now pretty much 0 veg, but i might give her a dollop next feeding, just. She's still not taking full strength flower nutes but she'll be there soon.


----------



## AWnox (Nov 7, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> looking good as hell
> my shits about to start forming soon
> how have you tweaked ur nutes for flower?
> 
> ...


That's a mighty sexy bush you got there bud. Looks like a mini tree that lady! Good going man.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 7, 2011)

AWnox said:


> That's a mighty sexy bush you got there bud. Looks like a mini tree that lady! Good going man.


Couldn't agree more, it pretty much is a mini tree, haha. I wish that was mine and i was like 3 so i cud go stand under it


----------



## ohmy (Nov 7, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> that's soo east coast


 what ya say on the west side? lets fuck em .............


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 7, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks man, she was sitting under the HPS without any fans running for like 5 mins each day for the past 2 days, bit of a set-back as a result but i'd say 80% is looking nearly perfect. Very top has gone hardcore yellow but "fuck it", she'll recover! The leaves aren't dry and crispy or anything, or cupped/curling, so i'm just leaving them on, if they stay on they must be useful to the plant in 1 way or another. Thats my logic and i'm sticking with it.
> 
> Ur plant's looking good man, but i cant help but see a lot of wasted space! I reckon 2 of ur current sized plants in there would've been PERFECT, would've definitely got ur pound. Urm all my flowering nute tweaks has been logged in this journal, but as a quick summary... week 1 was like 3/4 veg nutes 1/4 flower nutes, each week this slowly transitioned to 1/4 veg 3/4 flower to now pretty much 0 veg, but i might give her a dollop next feeding, just. She's still not taking full strength flower nutes but she'll be there soon.


yeah i know now that two of these girls scrogged will fill my cab up entirely with the 2 month veg
this is kind of like a test run with the new setup to get a starting point i can improve from
i actually have 4 clones going now but they have been going for like over 10 days now and still nooooo roots!!!!
i used the cloning gel and im pretty sure it sucks ass compared to the powder, from what ive heard and seen
so what if i remove teh clones and dip whats in there in the powder aand put tham back??? would that work??
i ask bc i cant take any more cuttings bc its too late into flower. but i wanna grow my chiesel again!!!



what are your thoughts


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 8, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Yeeeh, see i'm trying to get it as a present, haha. Sadly i do not have 8bills to invest in such an interest. Haha yeh they're usually cool unless they're suspicious for some reason of something. My block just happened to b the one that perpetually stunk of ganj.
> 
> My super lemons went 14 weeks man! Not really quite sure why i let her go so long.... but yeh i completely agree with u, thats been my plan so far, i'm tryin to get things set in such a way that i'm away over the flush period, any 1 of the ppl left in my house can pour water into a pot, its not theoretical physics eh?!


haha you say that, but i left mine in that stage and came back n looked like they'd been raped from the inside out. Im sure she'll bounce back, a bit of light bleaching isnt gonna set you back at all really, seein as you caught it so early on.


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey man, 

Just read through the whole thread.......MMmmm Enjoyed that...

Great looking grow... Brillant exsample of a diffrent method of SCROG..

Love the sound of the strain..

Your gonna have once nice carpet of bud there...

Pulled up a chair to watch this one out..

Cheers..

Jay


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm driving, and lazy... What week are you in now? I'm mid week 4. Buds fully formed a I'm still shucking them from the understory. I've got one plant of the bunch that is really sticky and triched up already. Going to clone her. 

I suffered some stretch while out of town all week. Forgot to tell wife to exhaust the dehu into the room during lights off and into the Hvac when lights are on. Daytime 83 at canopy. Nighttime 69! FUCK. I can't stress enough how much temperature makes a difference in how the plant grows. Oh well, buds won't be massive dense clusters but at least the wont mold. 

It's a freakinf jungle in there for sure. I've got about 8" of light moving space left.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I'm driving, and lazy... What week are you in now? I'm mid week 4. Buds fully formed a I'm still shucking them from the understory. I've got one plant of the bunch that is really sticky and triched up already. Going to clone her.
> 
> I suffered some stretch while out of town all week. Forgot to tell wife to exhaust the dehu into the room during lights off and into the Hvac when lights are on. Daytime 83 at canopy. Nighttime 69! FUCK. I can't stress enough how much temperature makes a difference in how the plant grows. Oh well, buds won't be massive dense clusters but at least the wont mold.
> 
> It's a freakinf jungle in there for sure. I've got about 8" of light moving space left.


 Yep, my nite time temps hit 67-69 for a few nights... shocked them for sure and they never bulked up right. It looked like a million different deficiencies but it was really just cold roots not being able to uptake the nute's properly. Surprising how sensitive they are in a container considering outside they can withstand nearly freezing temps. Although I suppose it makes sense, at 3' under the surface of the earth it is suppose to be a pretty constant 55F, still seems cold tho.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 8, 2011)

that is an interesting phenomenon that I never really thought of. the upper surface of the soil where most of the plants roots are is actually quite a bit warmer than the lower portions which do stay at 55 or so degrees. its always something. keeping water cold in the summer and keeping it warm in the winter. Siggh.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 8, 2011)

Pound, you can still take cuttings, it will just take longer for them to root and revert back to a fully vegetative stage. I've used both powder and gel root stuff, I prefer the powder. I take my cuttings and just stick them all in a glass of water as soon as I cut them. After taking my cuttings I get all my stuff ready. Clean razor blade, cutting board, powder sprinkled onto a piece of paper and the cuttings. I cut off any branches leaving the top two nodes of leaves. I lightly scrape the stem that will go into the soil and then take the cutting, make my final slanted cut and then dip it in the water again and roll the scraped stem and the bottom cut into the powder. I use a pencil to make a hole in the soil and in goes the cutting. I use party cups. After that's complete I water the cuttings in and put a humidity dome over them. I spray them twice a day, if needed, once in the morning and once in the evening. Otherwise I spray the inside of my humidity dome. Too much spray on the cuttings will give them leaf rot before they root.

Legally, I again agree with you about temps. I try to keep my room as constant a temp as possible. It generally stays around seventy eight. I have the luxury of having a spare bedroom to grow in that is dedicated to growing only, so it's basically isolated from the rest of my house. Next to genetics, environment in my humble opinion is the key to growing nice specimens.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 9, 2011)

Rep for that. I was just typing the other day that it seems strange that environmental parameters are one of the most important factors, easiest to control and yet, you see soo many growers saying things like "yeah it's 90 degrees in the tent and I don't know why, I have three computer fans in there". 

It's easy but then again, it does take money.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

rep spread around thread well deserved...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 9, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Rep for that. I was just typing the other day that it seems strange that environmental parameters are one of the most important factors, easiest to control and yet, you see soo many growers saying things like "yeah it's 90 degrees in the tent and I don't know why, I have three computer fans in there".
> 
> It's easy but then again, it does take money.


its really not always that simple. most people on this site seem to be blessed with reasonably low ambient temps in there area. over here in aus when temps can reach over 100f outside in summer i can tell you without some heavy duty airconditioning your really not going to get your temps below 100f its just not possible trust me i have spent the dollars and have my tent running sweet but still the best i can manage is to match the outside temps


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 9, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> its really not always that simple. most people on this site seem to be blessed with reasonably low ambient temps in there area. over here in aus when temps can reach over 100f outside in summer i can tell you without some heavy duty airconditioning your really not going to get your temps below 100f its just not possible trust me i have spent the dollars and have my tent running sweet but still the best i can manage is to match the outside temps


Like I said easy problems to solve but they take money. Its hot both outside and in... Buy a nice split AC unit. Problem solved. A Split AC is actually THE best way to manage heat..or shall I say the most precise. They are not THAT expensive... I got mine from minisplitwhareshouse for under a grand (18,000 btu).


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> its really not always that simple. most people on this site seem to be blessed with reasonably low ambient temps in there area. over here in aus when temps can reach over 100f outside in summer i can tell you without some heavy duty airconditioning your really not going to get your temps below 100f its just not possible trust me i have spent the dollars and have my tent running sweet but still the best i can manage is to match the outside temps


 None of us got the shit we have over night. U start with what u got and work (earn!) your way to the better equip. I started with 1000 bux 2 years later I'm sitting on 10g worth of equip... It's like a business, you start small and if your clients like your product you grow. no pun intended lol


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 9, 2011)

True that. I guess what i'm saying is that environmental controls are quite easy to figure out. There is no magic "how do you raise THC levels bs" or how "how much water is enough". Room control is simply physics, the parameters of which are all very clearly understood and can be readily researched on the internet. There is no mystery involved with calculating the heat load of an area na how much AC you need. Or trying to design some temperature control module. Its all right there for the taking


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 9, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> its really not always that simple. most people on this site seem to be blessed with reasonably low ambient temps in there area. over here in aus when temps can reach over 100f outside in summer i can tell you without some heavy duty airconditioning your really not going to get your temps below 100f its just not possible trust me i have spent the dollars and have my tent running sweet but still the best i can manage is to match the outside temps


I live in florida, it's november the ninth and when most others are already feeling winter, it's still eighty degrees here with almost eighty percent humidity. Summer days are always in the nineties and the humidity is like being in a jungle. I have a 6500 btu air conditioner in my room with two six hundreds and my temps stay around seventy eight. My lights are cooled by air pulled in from outside of my grow room and exhausted out of my grow room, it never mingles with the room air. Right now I'm running a dehumidifier set at fifty percent humidity, I'm working on my ninth week of flower. I started with cfl's and now have a room for growing. I've upgraded my house electrical service, put more insulation into my attic and bought a dehumidifier and air conditioner with the proceeds from my grows. Controlling your environment can be accomplished, it took me a year and a half but I finally got it under control with the proceeds from my grows.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice! You got balls that clank for growing weed in the gunshine state. Isn't it money though when it's all dialed and runs like a clock, I'm a total automation whore


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 10, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Like I said easy problems to solve but they take money. Its hot both outside and in... Buy a nice split AC unit. Problem solved. A Split AC is actually THE best way to manage heat..or shall I say the most precise. They are not THAT expensive... I got mine from minisplitwhareshouse for under a grand (18,000 btu).


yes i see your point still though its not just the money factor for me my grow is under my house so its virtually open air down there plus i rent so im not spending up for a split system for my landlords benefit plus my partner would never let me bring the grow upstairs. i do see your point though some people are blessed with a great climate and still cant get their head around how to get things running the way they should


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 10, 2011)

any pic updates?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2011)

I see the air pots working wonders for you!!! 
Thats one of the biggest ones ive seen used in a grow. besides the ones they have on there websites
i usually do a SOG with the 3 liter ones. and bump up to 2 gallons about 3-5 days before they go into flowering.
pretty good combo because i can fit so many in such a small place because the lack of root circling/rot

i had some problems with the yellowing of leaves too. its most likely your PH
i had 2 plants in the same box (sharksbreath and sour cream) LSTd both and my sour cream started getting that.

its not the light because my other one was nice and green
so i tested my ph and out of the drain it was 8
i could only imagine what the ppm could be.
so after a RO investment and some ph up/down everything with the clones of them 
stayed bright green and were all around better.

also ive never foliarly (probably not a real word) fed my plants so it might be the ph of that too. ive always heard not to in flower because it increases the chances of burning the plants leaves/pistols and greatly increases the humidity/chance of mold.

especially in your case where youve got bud on top of bud molds gonna be a real enemy. whats your RH???

but besides that everything youve got goin looks perfect!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 12, 2011)

almost into week 4 flower
View attachment 1884627


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2011)

Two chocolopes chopped yesterday and what's left under my screen. One super skunk, one critical+kali mist.

The chocolopes went nine weeks of 12/12.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Two chocolopes chopped yesterday and what's left under my screen. One super skunk, one critical+kali mist.
> 
> The chocolopes went nine weeks of 12/12.


Yo check out the pruning guide in my signature, it will help you with those marble sized popcorn buds.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Just read through the whole thread.......MMmmm Enjoyed that...
> 
> ...


Cheers man, appreciate it! You should like todays update then! The strain description had me sold straight away, big fan of anything with blueberry genetics. Carpet is coming along real nice, tryin to get everything even as possible for that flat look. 



legallyflying said:


> I'm driving, and lazy... What week are you in now? I'm mid week 4. Buds fully formed a I'm still shucking them from the understory. I've got one plant of the bunch that is really sticky and triched up already. Going to clone her.
> 
> I suffered some stretch while out of town all week. Forgot to tell wife to exhaust the dehu into the room during lights off and into the Hvac when lights are on. Daytime 83 at canopy. Nighttime 69! FUCK. I can't stress enough how much temperature makes a difference in how the plant grows. Oh well, buds won't be massive dense clusters but at least the wont mold.
> 
> It's a freakinf jungle in there for sure. I've got about 8" of light moving space left.


Sorry for the late reply man, had a long ting week, lookin to have a slightly better one this time round. End of week 4, start of week 5 come tomorrow. Anyway ur post got my attention, 69F is what... 20C... my cab has been sitting at bang on 20C today during lights off but all week she's been sitting in 17C.... I've never grown this time of year before, normally seasonal i guess, so i've never grown in cold conditions, don't know what effects it will have on the roots, nute uptake, growth ect. If you can shed some light on these issues i'd appreciate it! 

She really hasn't stretched that much at all man, if anything, i'd say she's stretched quite a comfortable amount so far, she's still growing but i can't say the low temps are showing to make a huge difference. Either way i'm gona invest in a 80W heater for when it gets real cold outside. 

Ur buds aint gona grow another 8" if they're in week 4-5 surely.... anyway more stretch means a more open airy canopy, more light pen, cud be a blessing in disguise no?



Someguy15 said:


> Yep, my nite time temps hit 67-69 for a few nights... shocked them for sure and they never bulked up right. It looked like a million different deficiencies but it was really just cold roots not being able to uptake the nute's properly. Surprising how sensitive they are in a container considering outside they can withstand nearly freezing temps. Although I suppose it makes sense, at 3' under the surface of the earth it is suppose to be a pretty constant 55F, still seems cold tho.


I put my hand under the run-off last time i fed her and the water coming out the bottom of the pot from last watering was pretty damn cold! Much colder than the stuff i was feeding her with. My temps are dropping to 17C lights off but new growth is looking super sweet, old growth i had problems with but its sorted now, the leaves will never recover though so sad times! I fed her coldish water ONCE and straight after that i started getting severe yellowing. Was cold cos it was bottled water as appose to from my shower.



Heads Up said:


> Pound, you can still take cuttings, it will just take longer for them to root and revert back to a fully vegetative stage. I've used both powder and gel root stuff, I prefer the powder. I take my cuttings and just stick them all in a glass of water as soon as I cut them. After taking my cuttings I get all my stuff ready. Clean razor blade, cutting board, powder sprinkled onto a piece of paper and the cuttings. I cut off any branches leaving the top two nodes of leaves. I lightly scrape the stem that will go into the soil and then take the cutting, make my final slanted cut and then dip it in the water again and roll the scraped stem and the bottom cut into the powder. I use a pencil to make a hole in the soil and in goes the cutting. I use party cups. After that's complete I water the cuttings in and put a humidity dome over them. I spray them twice a day, if needed, once in the morning and once in the evening. Otherwise I spray the inside of my humidity dome. Too much spray on the cuttings will give them leaf rot before they root.
> 
> Legally, I again agree with you about temps. I try to keep my room as constant a temp as possible. It generally stays around seventy eight. I have the luxury of having a spare bedroom to grow in that is dedicated to growing only, so it's basically isolated from the rest of my house. Next to genetics, environment in my humble opinion is the key to growing nice specimens.


Completely agree with you about environment, so many first time growers struggle due to poor environments, what they dont realise is if only they improved this one factor, it would make life for them SO much easier and drastically improve the end result. Then comes genetics... This is the reason i try not to cut any corners when buying equipment or working on my set-up. 



legallyflying said:


> Rep for that. I was just typing the other day that it seems strange that environmental parameters are one of the most important factors, easiest to control and yet, you see soo many growers saying things like "yeah it's 90 degrees in the tent and I don't know why, I have three computer fans in there".
> 
> It's easy but then again, it does take money.


It does take money i agree but i reckon its only worth really doing if u do it properly. I'm not saying everyone should have a full on air cooled system with separate ventilation so you can use a co2 system, i'm talking about covering the basics properly. If you live in an country with a relatively harsh environment (stupidly high/low temps) ..well...where there's a will there's a way, right?



kevin murphy said:


> rep spread around thread well deserved...


It wont let me! Gotta spread some around before i can hit u up, all in good time kev



olylifter420 said:


> any pic updates?


Comin to a screen near you, sit tight



budbro18 said:


> I see the air pots working wonders for you!!!
> Thats one of the biggest ones ive seen used in a grow. besides the ones they have on there websites
> i usually do a SOG with the 3 liter ones. and bump up to 2 gallons about 3-5 days before they go into flowering.
> pretty good combo because i can fit so many in such a small place because the lack of root circling/rot
> ...


Yes indeed it is, was a special order, don't think shops stock em. Roots have settled in nicely and have reached the air holes around the side of the pot, they are now self pruning themselves i hope....my next grow no matter what the set up i'll def use these from the start and stick with them!

Ur spot on, wasn't the lights at all, although the top pistils on buds in the middle of the canopy have been scorched slightly, they have retreated back towards the bud and the buds have white tips, minor minor bleaching/burning. The leaves were all fine but yellowed due to PH problems, first lockout then deficiency! Had it all this week. New growth is the darkest healthiest i've ever seen, so i'm not touching her now until she really needs a good watering, and when she does she's getting exactly the same as last time!

I've stopped foilar feeding this week due to the thickness of the canopy and size of the buds. I'll be very surprised and extremely disappointed if my three 6" fans and insane air exchange don't combat all potential mould issues. Have no idea what my RH is, i'll find out today and get back to u on that one. My hygrometer currently sits outside my cab and gives just a temp reading of the inside. I'll stick in there today when the lights come on.



POUND TOWN said:


> almost into week 4 flower
> View attachment 1884626View attachment 1884627


I've said it before and i'll say it again, fucking beautiful man, all about the shape of ur lady



Heads Up said:


> Two chocolopes chopped yesterday and what's left under my screen. One super skunk, one critical+kali mist.
> 
> The chocolopes went nine weeks of 12/12.


Damn man i want! I'm so very very nearly sold on chocolope, u've done well. All i need now is a weigh in and smoke report and i'll make my decision! Ur other 2 look super super tastey man, looks insanely frosty! U only running HPS's? Or you got a dual spec going on somehow


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yo check out the pruning guide in my signature, it will help you with those marble sized popcorn buds.


Just read through that thread, good read for sure. Thats pretty much exactly what i did before i stuck her into flower, went with a scalpel and literally popped off all the baby branches/leaves that were emerging from the nodes. Now the branching is exposed you can see everything clearly, and how what i've done has effected the branching. Theory behind this is the plant will put all the energy of each branch into the top of each branch for bigger plumper buds nearest the light source. All bud sites that would've got completely shaded out by the canopy were removed as early as possible (dont want a single popcorn bud). I didn't stick to certain generation of branching as i wanted a dense a bush as possible, but growing this plant out has tought me SO SO much about how these plants grow, and how to train them, and how training effects them ect ect. Wish i found that thread earlier, i wouldn't have felt like i was diving into the deep end the day i took a scalpel to her and cut off over 100 future bud sights!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Starting tomorrow i'm gona cut back to weekly updates, but, i'll also upload really good resolution pics so u can properly see the canopy and buds ect.
> 
> 
> Todays foilar was with Florigen and Organic B. I think the plant is starting to smell a little bit, hardly anything though. Any minor scents are masked by the Foilar feed which stinks big time. Still she looks like she likes it so i'm gona keep it up for as long as possible. Foilar feeding with bottled water also so should be no PH issues, she should be getting the best.


Looks good. 
That's a fat ass single plant.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Looks good.
> That's a fat ass single plant.


Ur gona like this update....


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

Ohhh shit drumroll.
I'm pumped


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Ohhh shit drumroll.
> I'm pumped


Me too


----------



## theoldmerchant (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful girl there. So massive and well spread. Flat even canopy, so sick.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Right so i've named this plant "Big Suze", she's my big suze...

*
PROBLEMS THIS WEEK
*

 Anyway, big suze had quite a bad week really, she's been through a lot, starting the week with a lockout, which made me flush her with approx 80L of water, more than enough as organic nutes wash out easier. The leaves were yellowing quite a lot, and as i hadn't checked up on her before the lights came on for a few days in a row, the HPS hid the problem for a couple days. The last flush was more of a really really light feed of calmag (half strength) and supervit.

The next day i checked up on her to find the yellowing had slowed down but was still spreading slightly, starting off in the middle of the canopy and working its way to the edges (ends of main branches). So i concluded as a flush had helped but not solved the problem, maybe its now a deficiency. Anyway i fed her full strength flower nutes + Topmax + Organic B + Silicon + and low and behold the next day she's pushing out some of the healthiest leaves i've ever grown! So so dark and cool and generally super healthy. I've seen plants with leaves like this on the forum but always thought it was the camera making them look so deep dark green but its not... Anyway I'll probably give her another good feed today of exactly the same stuff. 

The yellowed leaves that weren't gona recover and were shading super green healthy leaves below were removed, thats why the branches in the middle of the canopy look thinner and less plump than ones near the edge of the canopy that the yellowing didn't have a chance to reach before i figured out what was going on. 

ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF WHY I SHOULD INVEST IN A PH METER! All week i've been guessing whats up with suze, i'm just fortunate enough to have guessed right. 

Anyway the damage is done now and she's well on the road to recovery. Plenty of overly healthy new growth. I'll continue to trim off yellow leaves when i see them, today i didn't have time but yeh. 

Only the tips of smaller leaves are the real noticeable bits of yellowing, with the odd fan leaf here or there. Everyday she gets a little greener as new growth gets bigger and i cut a few more tips off.



*CHANGES TO SCREEN/BRANCHING*



 This week i also untied a lot of the branches and/or pulled them up and off their ties in an effort to flatten the canopy up a bit and get rid of the hump in the middle. As i did this i noticed just how little of the canopy is actually tied down to the screen, and how much of the screen was being wasted. For this reason i chose to systematically dismantle as much of the screen as i could in an effort to improve air flow under/through the canopy, and to make space for the fan i've now placed there.


 Removing big chunks of my screen also enabled me for the first time gain proper access to the top of my pot and the main stalk. I'm struggling to illustrate just how thick this stalk is...... I'm hoping when u can see the whole plant and all the other branches it puts it into perspective just what a BEAST this stalk is..... its a trunk, i'd say easily an inch in diameter...


 Gaining access to the top of the soil also helped me clear out any old decaying leaves that had fallen through the screen and up till now were either extremely hard to access or had gone under a layer of soil after numerous waterings. Anyway i removed a lot of shit from the top of the soil, lots of dead leaves with little white dots on them... mould maybe? Either way they've all been removed and everythin now looks super clean and neat. Watering will be a walk in the park now, no more sticking hoses through the canopy. 



*UPGRADES*


 SO i decided to stick another 125W CFL in there to bring up the total wattage i'm running to 850W. In the pics it kinda looks like they're blocking quite a lot of the HPS light from reaching the branches behind the bulb, but once the doors are shut and the cab has that reflective face to it again, those branches receive PLENTY of red and blue light.


 After a week of trying to get hold of a stupid Mega-Ray 60W bulb + external ballast, i've had no luck. It seems 1 person in the whole of the UK stock these things, and they're almost impossible to get a hold of, so ive given up for the time being. I'm still dead set on introducing some UVB light in my cab as i'm completely sold on it, its just a case of getting the money together to buy a 26" tube (26W i think) + reflector and set it up on the back-side of my cab, shining down. Will be purchased in the next few weeks hopefully.


 The sputnik reflector i'd been using all the way up till now has been removed and swapped for a cool tube. Why? Because i believe in a space as small as mine, a cool tube would offer a much better light spread than a big reflector that has to be angled. Also in a cool-tube, my inline fan blowing over the bulb will be miles more effective as its blowing air directly over and past the bulb, instead of over the bulb and around the inside of the reflector. This should mean less heat coming from the reflector and therefore i can sit the light lower = more lumens for all the tops. 


Using this cool-tube has also created a lot more space in my cab, useful for all my extra additional lighting. For example, now its actually quite easily feasible to put a tubed UV light/reflector behind the cool tube. Before there was no way a tube + reflector would fit in there.


*GENERAL WEEKLY INFO*


 Cab temps: Lights on 24-27C Lights off 17-20C


 Under canopy fan has been moved to blow through the canopy from left to right as apose to just straight up. Much more effective here, there is good breeze felt at soil level. 


 Come this time next week if all goes well, there should be plenty of thick dark green foliage, bigger buds, and nothing yellow in sight! This update is a good one, but next weeks should be killer!


 Nearly forgot to mention, she's getting sticky and smelly! Smells DELICIOUS, quite minty yet sweet. Trichs are popping up everywhere, and maintenance is now resulting in sticky hands!


 The buds growing around the edges of the canopy i.e. a certain generation of branching, the buds are SO much bigger than the ones in the middle of the canopy. I'm sure this is partially down to the yellowing/trimming off of leaves (plants can't photosynthesise as much therefore put as much energy into growing) and partially due to the generation of branching. 

Again, something this grow has opened my eyes to. Slowly i'm learning how to train to achieve exactly what i want. Next grow will be a immense now i know what i'm doing.

































































Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT INDIAN
WWFHJKSEFSDK WHAT?

I barely even care about the buds, look at the fucking tree trunk!
I don't even understand how you grew that in a 5g bucket in one growth season.
jgkrkghdrkghdkfjlg what the fuck I bow to you master.

When you harvest that, leave a bud or two and plant the rootball in a forest.
That fucker deserves to LIVE


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 13, 2011)

Great update!


----------



## machnak (Nov 13, 2011)

Man definitely loving life there, aside from all the hurdles you had, she's definitely going to start getting fat quick.  Can't wait to see some buds swell and get even stickier.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> HOLY SHIT INDIAN
> WWFHJKSEFSDK WHAT?
> 
> I barely even care about the buds, look at the fucking tree trunk!
> ...


Guess i've got ur seal of approval then! haha its insane how thick this stalk is.... its already at least 3-4 times bigger than the stalks on my Blue Cheese and Sour Diesel, and at the time i though those were prettty beefy! I guess this is just what a 14 week veg will do to a plant, turn it into a tree! Do stalks continue to get thicker through flowering? i dont even know!

ANYWAY, big thanks for the comments! Glad the update didn't disappoint. I fully realise this sounds stupid, but i actually keep the skeletons of my old plants, for no good reason really. Anyway if i've kept my super lemons skeletons, there's NO chance i'm chucking this one away..... That was the whole idea behind this crazy grow, to end up with a spaghetti junction skeleton after harvest! Should succeed with the added bonus of tons of bud!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> Great update!


Glad u liked it!



machnak said:


> Man definitely loving life there, aside from all the hurdles you had, she's definitely going to start getting fat quick.  Can't wait to see some buds swell and get even stickier.


Yeh she's a relatively happy girl now a days, as i said, give her a week and once she's fully up and running once again with nice big fan leaves ect, swelling and general growth will go into overdrive. With a root system like she's got a 850W above her i can't see anything else happening!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Guess i've got ur seal of approval then! haha its insane how thick this stalk is.... its already at least 3-4 times bigger than the stalks on my Blue Cheese and Sour Diesel, and at the time i though those were prettty beefy! I guess this is just what a 14 week veg will do to a plant, turn it into a tree! Do stalks continue to get thicker through flowering? i dont even know!
> 
> ANYWAY, big thanks for the comments! Glad the update didn't disappoint. I fully realise this sounds stupid, but i actually keep the skeletons of my old plants, for no good reason really. Anyway if i've kept my super lemons skeletons, there's NO chance i'm chucking this one away..... That was the whole idea behind this crazy grow, to end up with a spaghetti junction skeleton after harvest! Should succeed with the added bonus of tons of bud!


Yes, you did this right.
I didn't realize she had a 14 week veg, that explains it.

Don't worry, I keep skeletons too!
Annnnd, to be even mroe coincidental, I just did the same thing!
That was the motivation behind the crazy LST in my signature journal.

I'll get a shot of her skeleton while I update the little clone tonight.


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 13, 2011)

Lilindian, I can tell you now I'm looking at around two and a half ounces dry from each plant maybe three each. I'll give you a smoke report in a few days. I can tell you this about the chocolopes, I should have let the branches come up through the screen sooner with this strain. It needs a lot of direct light, anything in the least bit shaded does not thicken up at all and becomes very leafy. I'm running hps's in my room that have an increased blue spectrum in them. No dual spectrum lighting.

The colombian gold was insanely frosty.

Good luck with the rest of your grow, your baby is looking better.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Hope you enjoyed!


That's amazing 

Wow...
I never knew you could do this...

Do you think chicken wire would bring similar results?


----------



## stelthy (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome updates man  shes filled the screen nicely and I like the added CFL side-lights, any plans to add UV-B too ??   - STELTHY


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 13, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> That's amazing
> 
> Wow...
> I never knew you could do this...
> ...


 Yes but it's harder to pull the plants through. I started scrogging with chicken wire in my old journal. New one I made legit screens outta thread. Lots of ways to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, I can tell you now I'm looking at around two and a half ounces dry from each plant maybe three each. I'll give you a smoke report in a few days. I can tell you this about the chocolopes, I should have let the branches come up through the screen sooner with this strain. It needs a lot of direct light, anything in the least bit shaded does not thicken up at all and becomes very leafy. I'm running hps's in my room that have an increased blue spectrum in them. No dual spectrum lighting.
> 
> The colombian gold was insanely frosty.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your grow, your baby is looking better.


Right so she's not the highest yielder in the world then, no problem, yield is never my main concern when picking strains, just a bonus. I hope like hell my plant dusn't have characteristics like yours in terms of needing lots of direct light. The canopy is thickening up quick, trimming the yellow leaf tips has really helped with both light and air penetration. I reckon even in scrogging some pruning can be extremely beneficial. 

You running a digi-lux bulb then? I looked into these after buying my 600W Grolux, so maybe next time. I'm also considering running a 250W MH cooltube alongside my 600W HPS, but i'm thinking thats like serious over-kill for the space i've got...

The colombian gold looks like something else man, aint seen bud that frosty in a while now, congrats.

Cheers for the support!



Finshaggy said:


> That's amazing
> 
> Wow...
> I never knew you could do this...
> ...


Thanks very much man, i also didn't know this was possible.... until i gave it a go! As i said in week 1 veg, nothing ventured nothing gained. It could all still go mouldy and shit so i'm not counting my chickens just yet. 

Chicken wire would work indeed, the only problem is the plant will start bending it and pulling it up and out of shape ect. The thing with K'nex is its super strong and doesn't flex, soft on the branches/leaves and very very customisable. All these things have helped to achieve what i got now. Maybe if you stretch the chicken wire real tight it could work in exactly the same way. Give it a go!



stelthy said:


> Awesome updates man  shes filled the screen nicely and I like the added CFL side-lights, any plans to add UV-B too ??   - STELTHY


Cheers, ur one of the few ppl on here that have some sort of idea of what i look at every time i open my doors! I've got some wasted space back right of my cab that could have been utilised by more branching but i reckon it would be another 2 weeks at least of veg to fill the space. Plus now its being used to bring fresh air up to canopy level before being blown across it. 

Ur not one to read updates eh? Haha. Yeh i definitely want to get some UVB up in there, get a full spec going so i can join ur club! Really wanted to give Mega-ray a go but don't want to go for the 100W internal ballast ones due to the heat they put out. Due to filaments in the bulb they're also more delicate. the 60W external ballast bulbs sound PERFECT, shit-load of UVB and little to no heat, yes they're sort of spot lamps as apose to flood lamps but with this new reflector, moving a little 60W bulb around my cab could have been done with ease! So yeh now i'm looking at a tubed UVB bulb and reflector like you, gona be hung in a similar fashion, but on the back side of my cab where there's space.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Yes but it's harder to pull the plants through. I started scrogging with chicken wire in my old journal. New one I made legit screens outta thread. Lots of ways to accomplish the same goal.


Pulling what through? thats the beauty of this method, the plant stays on top of the screen from day 1, and branches that are too tall are just pulled down and tied to the screen below. Nothing was ever pulled anywhere, everything was trained in place and size.


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Nov 13, 2011)

just lovely. love that carpet you've got going.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yes, you did this right.
> I didn't realize she had a 14 week veg, that explains it.
> 
> Don't worry, I keep skeletons too!
> ...


Yeh, 14 week veg and all of a sudden its not as impressive... u'll still bow down to me right? haha. 

I kept my first skeletons as they were my first grows ever, i kept my second ones as it illustrated the effects of topping and LST'ing pretty well. Now this skeleton will take things one step further. Every grow i have to show some sort of advancement from the previous one.... u no? 

lookin forward to the pics, i'll post a few up of mine when i get round to it.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> just lovely. love that carpet you've got going.


thanks very much, glad u like it! or love it rather


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Yes but it's harder to pull the plants through. I started scrogging with chicken wire in my old journal. New one I made legit screens outta thread. Lots of ways to accomplish the same goal.


 Thread works? I bet a bunch of stuff would work then...
... Alright, I've got some thinkin to do... ... ...


lilindian said:


> Right so she's not the highest yielder in the world then, no problem, yield is never my main concern when picking strains, just a bonus. I hope like hell my plant dusn't have characteristics like yours in terms of needing lots of direct light. The canopy is thickening up quick, trimming the yellow leaf tips has really helped with both light and air penetration. I reckon even in scrogging some pruning can be extremely beneficial.
> 
> You running a digi-lux bulb then? I looked into these after buying my 600W Grolux, so maybe next time. I'm also considering running a 250W MH cooltube alongside my 600W HPS, but i'm thinking thats like serious over-kill for the space i've got...
> 
> ...





lilindian said:


> Pulling what through? thats the beauty of this method, the plant stays on top of the screen from day 1, and branches that are too tall are just pulled down and tied to the screen below. Nothing was ever pulled anywhere, everything was trained in place and size.


 And I misunderstood also. This makes sense. 
I think some pretty crazy stuff can probably be done 


lilindian said:


> thanks very much, glad u like it! or love it rather


 I love it too.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Thread works? I bet a bunch of stuff would work then...
> ... Alright, I've got some thinkin to do... ... ...
> 
> 
> ...


For sure, this grow has given birth to even crazier ideas for the future....


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> For sure, this grow has given birth to even crazier ideas for the future....


Hell yeah.
Post 'em.
I'll be posting, so if I end up doing something, it'll be on there.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Pulling what through? thats the beauty of this method, the plant stays on top of the screen from day 1, and branches that are too tall are just pulled down and tied to the screen below. Nothing was ever pulled anywhere, everything was trained in place and size.


 Oh, well I do the tuck method vs tie down. Pull the shoots from underneath and move them to my desired location...let them grow through again...repeat...IDK less work imo...but to each their own, see great results both ways, so u just gotta find out what works for you.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 13, 2011)

It's still growing in a bucket, very impressive.


----------



## maariic (Nov 13, 2011)

I counted about the half of a carpet and there were already 50 bud sites. It means there are over 100  

This will be Legen.... wait for it........dary


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 13, 2011)

True Legendary Grow Bro. I agree. Should be a sticky, WTF!!


----------



## bleedintears (Nov 13, 2011)

I am in till the end now. Just read the whole thing


----------



## maariic (Nov 13, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> I am in till the end now. Just read the whole thing


How long have you been reading?


----------



## bleedintears (Nov 13, 2011)

maariic said:


> How long have you been reading?


Started today.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 13, 2011)

i love this grow


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 13, 2011)

Am I allowed to say I am skeptical about the results? I either see a ton of tiny buds or a huge mold melt down. 

Could be I'm just being a dick, but you are going to NEED to get some air moving under that plant or at least blast it with some fans and trim some leaves off. Bud rott is an awful thing to experience.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 14, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Oh, well I do the tuck method vs tie down. Pull the shoots from underneath and move them to my desired location...let them grow through again...repeat...IDK less work imo...but to each their own, see great results both ways, so u just gotta find out what works for you.


I've never seen someone else do a tie down method, would love to see some more examples of scrogs like this, i'm sure they're floating about somewhere.... i can't be the first one.... no chance. Anyway yeh, growing is damn personal, each to their own!



maariic said:


> I counted about the half of a carpet and there were already 50 bud sites. It means there are over 100
> 
> This will be Legen.... wait for it........dary


Indeed there are well over 100 but remember, all branches will 100% not be equal in size, so yes i'm definately gona get some SUPER fat cola's like the 2 in the 2 back corners for example, in fact all the branches to the extreme left and right of the screen are producing massive buds already. These i'm sure will need to be supported from above once they pack on the weight. The branches in the middle of the canopy are producing smaller thinner buds due to their generation of branching, but hopefully the extra lumens in the middle will bulk them up over the next month. 



BigBudzzzz said:


> True Legendary Grow Bro. I agree. Should be a sticky, WTF!!


I duno if it quite deserves a sticky man! maybe in the advanced cultivation section.... Anyway cheers!



bleedintears said:


> I am in till the end now. Just read the whole thing


You've come at a good time, enjoy the show



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6620930 said:


> i love this grow


She loves u back for the support



legallyflying said:


> Am I allowed to say I am skeptical about the results? I either see a ton of tiny buds or a huge mold melt down.
> 
> Could be I'm just being a dick, but you are going to NEED to get some air moving under that plant or at least blast it with some fans and trim some leaves off. Bud rott is an awful thing to experience.


You can be a dick AND be right... 

Ur perfectly entitled to be skeptical, after all i'm probably the biggest skeptic out there which is why i've re-iterated from the start this is an experiment and yield is not important! Just a bonus. 

Right, so basically what ur looking at is fat cola's forming round the edge of the canopy at the end of a certain generation of branching. The branches growing up through the middle of the canopy are all further down generations, so branches are thinner. Branches here are also given less space and are fighting for light dominance, while the branches round the side have plenty of room for fan leaves to grow out and absorb shit loads of light. So at the moment its a mix of big buds and small buds.

Something u probably can't see in the pics are the bud formations on the branches in the middle of the canopy. They do go down a few inches so its not just a tiny little top which is what it looks like in the pics. 

The yellowing saga i faced this week i'm seeing it as a blessing in disguise again. I was forced to trim the edges of leaves, cut a few fan leaves off ect. This really really helped air up my canopy and improve light penetration. Although these branches now have less leaf area for photosynthesis, new leaf growth is growing RAPIDLY out these buds and is thickening my canopy up again almost on a daily basis.... This week i want her canopy to thicken up completely and recover from the stresses of this week, then i'll trim the hell out of her at the end of week 5.

I've got so much air movement in this cab its silly, if i still get mould well i'm telling u now there's no way i could've avoided it! I'm purposely leaving temps a little low to reduce chances of mould, and the intake and extractor run 24/7. When lights are off i still have 1 6" fan running above the canopy.

I got bud rot with my SLH and know exactly what its like. What makes it worse is that i lost both main cola's in my first grow due to the stuff. Then again i'd rather have got rot in that grow than this grow!


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 14, 2011)

Great update...


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd show ya how my DinaFem - Royal haze is coming along.. she has less than 3 weeks left   Hope ya like the pic, check out my thread man! I added tons of pics for this MONDAY's UPDATE!! How long does you lady have left now? - STELTHY


----------



## Indicator (Nov 14, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I've never seen someone else do a tie down method, would love to see some more examples of scrogs like this, i'm sure they're floating about somewhere.... i can't be the first one.... no chance. Anyway yeh, growing is damn personal, each to their own!


Fascinating grow! Read the whole damn thing! I have seen this scrog method once before at opengrow. Sannie did/does it. There are either pics there or at his seed site. He uses circular clips to tie it down. Allows a lot more freedom yet branch is still directed. I'll post the exact link if I run across it.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 14, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Just thought I'd show ya how my DinaFem - Royal haze is coming along.. she has less than 3 weeks left   Hope ya like the pic, check out my thread man! I added tons of pics for this MONDAY's UPDATE!! How long does you lady have left now? - STELTHY


Beautiful stelthy, some crazy lady u have there, to all others this kinda gives u an indication of what to expect in a few weeks time! 

Did u purposely let her stretch a little? Only say that as some branches i see are really thin! Im wondering how they're stayin up.... Others look real nice and chunky, same goes with the buds. I'm expecting roughly the same results really. Also how big is the footprint of that plant? She kinda looks bigger than big suze herself, width wise. Depth it looks like we're working with the same figures. 

Also i see u have little popcorn buds just above the screen. I'm trying big time to avoid this and instead end up with each branch having a nice chunky top cola. Cut all else off so the plant doesn't waste any energy on lower down stuff thats not baked in light. 

Your canopy dropped slightly on the left due to the extra distance these branches would have had to grow away from the main stalk, compared to the right side of the plant. I've had similar issues, sort of.... tried to achieve the best i can but have struggled slightly.

Anyway whats ur expected yield? U even have any idea? 

Big suze still has another good 5-7 weeks left to REALLY plump up. Trust me, the buds on the edge of the canopy are already huge for 28 days, i can't even imagin how big they're gona get in another potentially 7 weeks...



Indicator said:


> Fascinating grow! Read the whole damn thing! I have seen this scrog method once before at opengrow. Sannie did/does it. There are either pics there or at his seed site. He uses circular clips to tie it down. Allows a lot more freedom yet branch is still directed. I'll post the exact link if I run across it.


FINALY! Someone who seen something like this before! Would be hugely appreciated if you could dig up the link if u can find it, if not no worries, i'll probably do a bit of investigating myself. What are the chances i've chosen to try this with a Sannie's strain....

If this turns out like i hope it will, i'll have to give him a shout.

Anyway glad u liked the read, thanks for the support


----------



## stelthy (Nov 15, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Beautiful stelthy, some crazy lady u have there, to all others this kinda gives u an indication of what to expect in a few weeks time!
> 
> Did u purposely let her stretch a little? Only say that as some branches i see are really thin! Im wondering how they're stayin up.... Others look real nice and chunky, same goes with the buds. I'm expecting roughly the same results really. Also how big is the footprint of that plant? She kinda looks bigger than big suze herself, width wise. Depth it looks like we're working with the same figures.
> 
> ...




Hi dude  it was a slight accident that she stretched.. (I put her into Flower when the screen was well over 3/4 full) yeah some of the branches are thin but they are held up with all the other branches and leaf's around them.. the footprint is approx:- 2'.5" tall X 2' wide X 4' long  I wasn't to fussed with trimming off the popcorn sites, as I deem this 'percy'   I know the tops could be bigger if I was trim off the popcorns but to be honest I dont think its gonna be much of a problem once she is all 'cut n dried'  my last plant/s (X3) ...1 big, 2 small yielded a total of 9.3 oZ so I am hoping to bust that with just the one plant this time!   but anywhere over 7 oZ is good  - STELTHY


----------



## Indicator (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay... this is a link to Sannie's scrog I referenced above. Is several years old I believe.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/scrog-growing.html


----------



## entz (Nov 15, 2011)

i like that you started tying down immediately. worst part about growing a scrog in other methods is waiting for the plant to reach the screen and then once it fills the screen the lower branches don't receive enough light to grow and it all has to be removed and it just feels like wasted grow time to me. i guess the plant would have more time to thicken up some of its branches on the way to the screen but others suffer due to competition...


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

entz said:


> i like that you started tying down immediately. worst part about growing a scrog in other methods is waiting for the plant to reach the screen and then once it fills the screen the lower branches don't receive enough light to grow and it all has to be removed and it just feels like wasted grow time to me. i guess the plant would have more time to thicken up some of its branches on the way to the screen but others suffer due to competition...


 Gotta time it just right. And cutting off some lower, shaded growth only make it push more energy into the fat tops you want. The competition between the plants is a good thing, the strongest survive and make the top canopy, the weak are culled.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 15, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude  it was a slight accident that she stretched.. (I put her into Flower when the screen was well over 3/4 full) yeah some of the branches are thin but they are held up with all the other branches and leaf's around them.. the footprint is approx:- 2'.5" tall X 2' wide X 4' long  I wasn't to fussed with trimming off the popcorn sites, as I deem this 'percy'   I know the tops could be bigger if I was trim off the popcorns but to be honest I dont think its gonna be much of a problem once she is all 'cut n dried'  my last plant/s (X3) ...1 big, 2 small yielded a total of 9.3 oZ so I am hoping to bust that with just the one plant this time!   but anywhere over 7 oZ is good  - STELTHY



Yeh makes sense, thats how a lot of my branching is being held up so far. Damn your plant is a good foot wider than mine! So ive got loads more branching in a smaller space. The fact that you never encountered mould or anything gave me hope until i read that. Oh well! I'm almost certain u'll pull off over 9.3oz man, 100% over 7oz. Percy shouldn't be popcorn buds! should be the best stuff on ur girl!



Indicator said:


> Okay... this is a link to Sannie's scrog I referenced above. Is several years old I believe.
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/scrog-growing.html


Few minor differences in technique but indeed pretttty much exactly the same! How did i not come across this sooner. The size of some of the cola's in his scrog picture is makin me a little more optomistic, they're quite chunky but at the same time very closely bunched. 

Cheers for that



entz said:


> i like that you started tying down immediately. worst part about growing a scrog in other methods is waiting for the plant to reach the screen and then once it fills the screen the lower branches don't receive enough light to grow and it all has to be removed and it just feels like wasted grow time to me. i guess the plant would have more time to thicken up some of its branches on the way to the screen but others suffer due to competition...


I only initially put the screen straight on the pot and started training immediately as i couldn't be bothered to wait for the plant to grow up to it! Wanted to get the scrog started ASAP. I tied down branches immediately for several reasons, one of which is that it's easier to sort out everything when branches are small thin and pliable. And so that nodes are exposed to light. I'm expecting a few massive cola's on this plant, specifically at the end of a certain generation of branching. 14 weeks of veg enables some branches to get pretttty thick indeed. So i'm expecting chunky buds on em. 



Someguy15 said:


> Gotta time it just right. And cutting off some lower, shaded growth only make it push more energy into the fat tops you want. The competition between the plants is a good thing, the strongest survive and make the top canopy, the weak are culled.


I agree, even last week i found some branches that had failed to properly find their place at canopy level and as a result had failed to grow to a decent size and make the cut, so i snipped them off, even in week 4, no point in the plant wasting energy on branches like this! Removed about 3 of such branches.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2011)

When's the next update?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 15, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> When's the next update?


Urrrm, Sunday. Times of the daily updates are over, even though she's more exciting to watch grow at this stage than she was at that time!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

Why no more dailys?
That's no fair! Hogging up all the good moments after so much fucking suspense!

Ahhhhh!!!!

Please lilindian? At least every other day?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Why no more dailys?
> That's no fair! Hogging up all the good moments after so much fucking suspense!
> 
> Ahhhhh!!!!
> ...


maaaaybe since u asked so nicely, might give little sneak peaks throughout the week with a proper update weekly...


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fair deal!

I'm so excited, I remember when this thread started ahah.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 15, 2011)

Deal. 

Yeh it seems like i've been growing her for-ever...

Anyway, does anyone have any info regarding waxy leaves? Thinking mine are heading down this route, im hearing its an early sign of over ferting... Any light shed on this would be hugely appreciated.

Maybe its something to do with cold temps? I duno, i got a heater which will be used from tmrw.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 15, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Right so i've named this plant "Big Suze", she's my big suze...
> 
> *
> PROBLEMS THIS WEEK
> ...


Lookin good! 

i saw you put the air pot in upside down but youre lucky because you have that bucket top to keep water from pouring out the side

keep up the good work and watch out for THA MOLD hahaha it creeps up on the best of us.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 15, 2011)

Cold Temps bring out Cystolith (Spellcheck?) hairs.

Don't know about the waxy leaves.

I always notice people's leaves in flowering seem to "shine" more than usual.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 15, 2011)

Crazy Scrog!!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

budbro18 said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> i saw you put the air pot in upside down but youre lucky because you have that bucket top to keep water from pouring out the side
> 
> keep up the good work and watch out for THA MOLD hahaha it creeps up on the best of us.


Thanks man, i genuinly thought i was putting the airpot in the right way! But now uve made me thing about it and what u said makes a lot of sense. I've thought to myself a number of times when watering how much easier that blue bucket lip makes it, as it directs and channels water straight down instead of towards the holes where it would naturallly flow.

Anyway yeh im worried about mould slightly, low temps r easing my mind a little though, mould can only form in warm humid stale air conditions right?



C.Indica said:


> Cold Temps bring out Cystolith (Spellcheck?) hairs.
> 
> Don't know about the waxy leaves.
> 
> I always notice people's leaves in flowering seem to "shine" more than usual.



Yeh ive never quite had leaves like this before, and ive over nuted before so thinking its something else. They look a little plasticy... And real shiny. Its only effecting new growth thats formed during flowering from the looks of it, i duno. 

I was hoping for cold temps late in flower, not now. Just checked her temp and it was sitting at 16.8C at midday! Turned the intake to like 10%, extractor to about 15%, and my 80W greenhouse heater on full blast. Don't even know if this will help.... I hav my doubts as to whether the temp will increase at all. Didnt want to sacrifice air exchange for heat but looks like im gona hav to... Creating a paradise for our friend mould....




BigBudzzzz said:


> Crazy Scrog!!


Indeeed, i just woke up from a nightmare i had about big suze, been cutting down on my daily smoke and am getting a flood of dreams/nightmares as a result.

This time i was doing some maintainance and chunks of her canopy started to fall off, until i had like 20 branches left! Already wounded i decided to just save what i could, so started flushing the soil, only to be left with a bucket of small roots and no soil! At which point i accepted her passing away and began thinking about all the time and money ive just gone and wasted.....

The time before that i dreamt i was doing some maintainance and somehow suze fell off the thing she's sitting on in my cab and fell on her side, which put so much pressure on the knex screen due to the weight/size of suze that she snapped her spine! Again i felt soooooooo wounded!

Ive never had a positive dream about this plant, only nightmares!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dnt worry bro she'l make it,keep the faith ignore the nightmares lol


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

Also im considering investing in soil warming cables and Coiling them around my airpot to warm up the roots.... They're sitting in soil too cold for my liking....

Opinions any1?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

Do u know what your soil temps are m8?


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 16, 2011)

Update junkies unite! 

We demand updates! Give pictures to the people!


----------



## Heads Up (Nov 16, 2011)

Lilindian, a couple of things you might try to warm your space. Turn your intake off completely and let your extractor fan create a passive intake. If you can control the speed of the fan to your light, slow it down to allow more heat from your light to radiate into your space.

Low or high temps will affect the growth of your girl. If you start to consistently get temps of 14c or lower it will affect the rate of growth. If you can keep your temps above 17c I wouldn't worry too much. Try to remember you learn with experience and one of the first things you learn is what your grow space is capable of doing and more importantly what it can't do. I think you'll eventually figure out a way to control your temps and your grows and harvests will reflect that control with more and better finished specimens.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Do u know what your soil temps are m8?


Havn't a clue, but the amb cab temp lights off is 17-19C, so the soil can't be any warmer than that, only colder. I've felt the temperature of the run off after watering last week and it was a lot colder than the water i was pouring in, the soil is cold 100% due to the temps the cab is dropping to in lights off.



Bluezdude said:


> Update junkies unite!
> 
> We demand updates! Give pictures to the people!


Yes sir, will hav a lil sumthin sumthin for u later 2day.



Heads Up said:


> Lilindian, a couple of things you might try to warm your space. Turn your intake off completely and let your extractor fan create a passive intake. If you can control the speed of the fan to your light, slow it down to allow more heat from your light to radiate into your space.
> 
> Low or high temps will affect the growth of your girl. If you start to consistently get temps of 14c or lower it will affect the rate of growth. If you can keep your temps above 17c I wouldn't worry too much. Try to remember you learn with experience and one of the first things you learn is what your grow space is capable of doing and more importantly what it can't do. I think you'll eventually figure out a way to control your temps and your grows and harvests will reflect that control with more and better finished specimens.


Couple steps ahead of u heads, I woke up today and turned the intake fan completely off and left the extractor on full, temps rose by like 0.2 degrees or something stupid like that in half an hour. So for the past half hour - hr i've turned both intake and extractor off just to get the temps up, and then i'll turn the extractor on again at like 10% and see how well she holds in the heat. 

The temp problems are only causing me trouble at lights off time, lights on the sensor reads 24C which means at canopy level its 27-29C which i consider perfect! This is the first time i've grown at this time of the year and first time i've experienced such shiny waxy leaves so felt inclined to try and make a connection there. 

Either the weather/temps has completely thrown what would otherwise be a perfectly good feeding schedule out the window, or its just the genetics of this strain. 

I've always heard blueberry genetics were hard to grow out, and that they were particularly picky when it came to feeding ect, but man, i havn't encountered so many problems since the beginning of my first grow!

I'd love you to have a look at my first grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/331378-2-x-super-lemon-haze.html, just to see how much of my set up i've changed, how much i've invested into it to get the environment as close to perfect and stable as possible. I'm coooooonstantly tweaking stuff. Up till now i've always struggled to keep temps low. After some reasonable investments i managed to get this bang on point for summer grows, winter however is a different ball game all together as i'm learning. By the end of this grow i should be kitted out to grow all year round!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're going to get warmers i'd only use at lights off. It takes soil a lot longer to cool down than it does to warm up...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> If you're going to get warmers i'd only use at lights off. It takes soil a lot longer to cool down than it does to warm up...


That was the plan, there's more than enough warmth floating about in lights on.

Never knew soil takes longer to cool down than warm up, useful to bear in mind for sure. Cheers for that


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

Havn't given this a huge amount of thought, but... what if... i create a NEXT inlet into the cab somewhere with an inline fan on it, but instead of pulling in air from outside it'll be pulling in air from my room which is at a steady 27C at the moment. 

I can have the fresh air inline from outside turned off at lights off, and only used on lights on, and vice verca regarding the other intake pulling in air from my room.

Bit of work will be required, need to buy a next inline fan now but outside its only gona get colder along with the air being pulled in, need to do something before winter REALLY sets in and starts causing me trouble. 

My only concern with this idea is negative pressure. Another 5" intake will destroy any neg pressure in there at the moment. Light leaks will be minimised by either snaking or just covering the ducting, and having the inline fan in a dark corner somewhere....


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 16, 2011)

Couple questions... why would soil cool down faster than heat up? I thought it was a matter of the thermal capacity of the soil. Given a specific thermal capacity..the heating and cooling rates would be the same. ergo...it takes a lot of heat to warm water, but it stays warmer longer than say a rock... which heats and cools quickly. 

A simply (and very beneficial) source of heat is a dehumidifier. I have two large ones running in my room at night. to stabilize temperatures. 

I will say that night time temperatures are pretty critical though. I got alot of stretch in my last grow as my wife didn't empty the dehu and it wasn't cooling at night during the first week of flower while I was out of town... yes, I was pissed but it happens. 

You don't have to be concerned about negative pressure, or the lack of it. I doubt there is much negative pressure in there anyways unless it is completely sealed tight..like super tight. Even then the negative pressure would be negligible.


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 16, 2011)

^ my one 240 cfm axial fan caused enough negative pressure to make a sunshield basically implode in my cabinet... I've had to reinforce the edges with nails to attempt to hold the sunshield from imploding.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope u lot have a 17" monitor or more...


*New 80W heater to kick off the update!*




*General Plant*






*Beast of a main stalk:*






*Example of yellowing leaves* up close and personal... doesn't look like any sort of yellowing i've encountered in the past, this is something else...
















Been completely forgetting to even check if the lights have needed to be moved up recently, checked today after noticing a little bleaching on the tops of the middle of the canopy and ended up moving the light up about 4-5 inches. Gotta remember to check every couple days at this stage, she's definitely creeping up on a daily basis. The odd over-towering branch/cola compared to the rest of the canopy illustrates this.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 16, 2011)

cant tell what the yellowing is but your bud is filling in great


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 16, 2011)

At some point I'll make a T-shirt with one of those photos 

Nice one mate, can't help with the heating problem, but I defo enjoy the update


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6637701 said:


> cant tell what the yellowing is but your bud is filling in great


Yup they sure are, getting longer and fatter slowly, but its noticable. 

It's funny i think all this yellowing is actually aiding the bud development of suze, as its forcing me to shortern big leaves by clipping off the ends. This is turn from what i can see is allowing more light to directly reach the leaves growing out the buds further down the branching, allowing these to get fatter. If i wasn't opening up the canopy by trimming leaves every couple days then such buds/leaves would be in permanent shade or worse completely covered by leaves growing from other branches. Obviously at the end of the day i'm cutting off foliage which is generally frowned upon, especially at the tops, but i think those that say never cut off leaves/prune are wrong, it completely depends on what kind of a grow you're doing and in a grow like mine, its essential. 

I couldn't get away with growing this bush without pruning like i do. I cut a lot off but a lot grows back! And when it does, its at the right place and grows at the right time where i can let it get big over a 2 week period without it getting in the way, if any of this even makes any sense...

The yellowing is only affecting the very top of the canopy and these are the only parts of the branches that are getting pruned at the moment. For this reason, further down the branching, there's like a sheet of foliage thats restricting light/air flow. Goes to show if suze never yellowed i probably wouldnt've cut much off, even if i thought it would benefit her.



Bluezdude said:


> At some point I'll make a T-shirt with one of those photos
> 
> Nice one mate, can't help with the heating problem, but I defo enjoy the update


haha thanks man, i duno where i'd go wearing it though! Heating problem has a solution, its just getting round to making the hole and buying the ducting and all that... I remember throwing away some 4" ducting i replaced with 5", wish i kept it now! Would've been perfect. 

Glad u enjoyed the update, whenever u want one just hassle me enough, i'll give in eventually like i did this week


----------



## Indicator (Nov 16, 2011)

The only things I can think of off the top of my head where there is yellowing with green veins is manganese or iron deficiency.


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

Here for the yellowing.



Man those bud sites are gonna be off the hook soon!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

Indicator said:


> The only things I can think of off the top of my head where there is yellowing with green veins is manganese or iron deficiency.





machnak said:


> Here for the yellowing.
> 
> Man those bud sites are gonna be off the hook soon!


Indicator, looked a bit more into it and i have to agree with u, better yet machnak's post kinda confirms it. I'm also thinking this plastic-y issue is the silicon +, makes sense when u think about it! And i think i know why. The guy at the shop said if ur gona use it, use it through-out the grow pretty much every watering. I was using it rarely to begin with and only recently started using it consistently, i'm thinking the plant doesn't know what to do with all this excess and is sticking it into the leaves making them all weird feeling and looking (silicon-y!). 

I've been feeding her under full strength of the stuff past 2 feedings to the best of my memory, and i want to try and reduce the dosage over time, maybe a period of 2 weeks, until its out the equation. I'll also include a lil cal-mag in the next feeding to sort out the deficiencies, probably 1/2 strength, gave her some cal-mag after the flush not too long ago. I want to avoid giving her a flush now as her new growth is still pretty lush and green (aside from the very tops), don't want to deprive her of something else whilst trying to fix this problem. 

Next feeding should be on friday but i'll hit her up on thursday, wana get the tops sorted as these are the only parts still producing yellow tips

Appreciate ur guys help

Is she every gona be 100% durin flower?!


----------



## machnak (Nov 16, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Is she every gona be 100% durin flower?!


Yes  I promise!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 16, 2011)

machnak said:


> Yes  I promise!


thats what i like to hear


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

looking great bro sure u got the leaf thing sorted mate...them buds are gettin bigger now mate


----------



## lilindian (Nov 17, 2011)

Dismantled the screen further to enable me to raise/lower chunks of the canopy in 1 go instead of individual branching. The right side of the canopy was raised along with the far side in order to achieve a flatter canopy all over. 




I let the edges creep up a little due to light dispersion. 

After raising half the plant and creating a proper area under the canopy for air circulation, i felt i could do better than a 6" fan that didn't feel like it had the strength for substantial penetration, so i decided to put my spare 5" RVK to good use and wired it up to my 2 fan speed controller. This allows me to govern more effectively the air movement under canopy.

The idea here is fresh air comes in, mixes with the air from the heater during lights off, gets sucked up the RVK and blown under the canopy. From here the air is again shifted up, through the canopy, and through the cool-tube.

The fan i was previously using for this purpose has been moved to the back right corner of my cab, and is blowing air from right to left through the canopy. This air will mix and collide with the RVK air and hopefully spread effectively throughout the plant. 



After wartering her today the soil level dropped a few mm, enough for some of the roots up top to start becoming exposed. This together with the new RVK set up meant air was being blown across the soil quite hard, not a problem with wet soil but definatly a problem with dry soil. Therefor to protect the exposed roots i washed out some hydroton and gave the pot a nice top layer of the stuff. The result is a plant/setup that now looks a lil sumting like this!



There are now 7..... fans helping this plant to grow and stay as healthy and fresh as possible.

There is officially nothing else i can do to combat potential mold


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks really good. Sweet how you can move the screen like that. a little labor intensive tho maybe? but the end result is very nice. I wouldn't worry too much about the mold, your air flow is fine, as long as your RH outside your room isn't too high I think you'll be fine.


----------



## swishsam (Nov 17, 2011)

Your plant looks awesome.
I love the pic of it side on, its like a fucking tree trunk under there! And soooo many buds 

Truly an amazing grow man.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lookin better n better every pic lilindian


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 17, 2011)

QUOTE: Thanks man, i genuinly thought i was putting the airpot in the right way! But now uve made me thing about it and what u said makes a lot of sense. I've thought to myself a number of times when watering how much easier that blue bucket lip makes it, as it directs and channels water straight down instead of towards the holes where it would naturallly flow.
Anyway yeh im worried about mould slightly, low temps r easing my mind a little though, mould can only form in warm humid stale air conditions right?

hahaha Yeah i did the same thing my first time using them and then looked at a picture of one and realized thats the reason they have those 2 or 3 rows of no holes.

Cold temps do help keep mold at bay but lowering your exhaust might cause an increase in humidity

but those heaters look good!!!! 

Also make sure you water earlier in the day because excess water in the air pot could bring your temps down in the root zone.

But besides that your canopy looks great! 

Keep feeding them!!!


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 17, 2011)

Great update man..

You've plenty of air going on there...

Do you know what the Humidty is inside and outside the grow...?

I love this grow, has opened so many options...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Looks really good. Sweet how you can move the screen like that. a little labor intensive tho maybe? but the end result is very nice. I wouldn't worry too much about the mold, your air flow is fine, as long as your RH outside your room isn't too high I think you'll be fine.


Not labour intensive at all! Far from it. Removing the screen was easy, i just looked from underneath to see where there were no ties and took those pieces off. Before i knew it i'd taken off a chunk and thought i should do the whole screen like this. But i've got much less access to the right side of the screen as not as much of it is hanging over the edge of the pot (so little access from underneath).

I'm just getting all the RH and temp figures in and out my room, gona place the hygrometer in different spots, see if i can find a hot spot or something.

Anyway thanks man



swishsam said:


> Your plant looks awesome.
> I love the pic of it side on, its like a fucking tree trunk under there! And soooo many buds
> 
> Truly an amazing grow man.


Thanks! trunk is huge for sure. Lots of buds but if there's no light penetration will they still grow fat? Guess we're gona find out!



budbro18 said:


> QUOTE: Thanks man, i genuinly thought i was putting the airpot in the right way! But now uve made me thing about it and what u said makes a lot of sense. I've thought to myself a number of times when watering how much easier that blue bucket lip makes it, as it directs and channels water straight down instead of towards the holes where it would naturallly flow.
> Anyway yeh im worried about mould slightly, low temps r easing my mind a little though, mould can only form in warm humid stale air conditions right?
> 
> hahaha Yeah i did the same thing my first time using them and then looked at a picture of one and realized thats the reason they have those 2 or 3 rows of no holes.
> ...


I've decided against lowering my exhaust to try and keep temps up. Today she was sitting at 20C lights off so maybe she'll be ok. This was before i changed everything around. 

The heaters look good i agree, they get pretty hot when up and running, however they seem to be making such little difference to my cab! Don't have a clue why really. Too much cold fresh air counteracting the heater? i dunno.

I water either just before lights on or just after, so consider that done!

Part of me feels i'm over feeding them even though i'm currently giving them just under full dose nutes each time. The buds aren't like that big, well the central ones anyway, they've literally just formed their bud structure if you know what i mean, i'll try and get lights off pics to show u. Basically the ground work has been laid, now its just up to these foundations to grow. If everything does at a consistent rate and what not, then things should be sweet. I'm waiting for the next flowering push to have a better idea of how each branch will develop.



Jay_normous said:


> Great update man..
> 
> You've plenty of air going on there...
> 
> ...


Working on those questions now, give me a bit. 

Thanks for the compliments, nice to know ur hard work is appreciated by others!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 17, 2011)

Before takin hygrometer off and sticking it my cab, i was looking at the following readings.

42% RH in my bedroom
24.9C in my room
23.9C in my cab

I then took it off and placed it in various spots around the canopy, under the canopy , on the canopy.
















See at soil level where the RVK is blowing, much lower RH and as a result a higher temp somehow than at canopy level. Don't quite understand that second bit... i duno.

so basically i'm looking at around 50% RH at the moment, i'm under the impression i want to get it down to around 40% towards end of flowering.


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't think mold will be a problem mate...

I think the more air you move the lower the RH... And of course heat... Reason I say this is because I've also notice the drop in RH when placing my meter in front of my osilating fan.. 

$0.02.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeh i agree, dont think the air can hold as much water when its being blown. I'm concerned about maybe parts of the canopy not getting consistent fresh air, its seriously fucking thick with buds growing down and well into the canopy. Loads of touching buds already... Only gona get squashed more as they swell. Looks like i'll get real close to achieving this block of bud.

None of my fans oscillate, think my space is too small for one really


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 18, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Yeh i agree, dont think the air can hold as much water when its being blown. I'm concerned about maybe parts of the canopy not getting consistent fresh air, its seriously fucking thick with buds growing down and well into the canopy. Loads of touching buds already... Only gona get squashed more as they swell. Looks like i'll get real close to achieving this block of bud.
> 
> None of my fans oscillate, think my space is too small for one really


 lol i ws thinking tht the other day. you pull it off and get just one big ass block.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6646067 said:


> lol i ws thinking tht the other day. you pull it off and get just one big ass block.


She's heading that way for sure, some parts of the canopy like the near left corner.... Branches are seriously bunched up, fighting for space, growing buds touching each other everywhere. Gona have to periodically go through the whole canopy and seperate all the branching, air it out a little ect.

All depends on how much she fattens up over the next 5 weeks... And how i prune her.


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if your Kinex screen was hollow and allowed for a air pump to be attached and blow out of small holes within the screen...???

Edit: then link it up to a CO2 bottle...!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if your Kinex screen was hollow and allowed for a air pump to be attached and blow out of small holes within the screen...???
> 
> Edit: then link it up to a CO2 bottle...!


Crazy idea! Ive thought about hooking up some air lines + pump, sort of what ud do with a co2 system but with air, but didnt think it would be worth the hassle. Might make a couple home made co2 generators though, something i can keep outside the cab and feed tubes going in so i could top it up whenever need be, and hav a valve or something down the line so i can turn it off during lighhts on so it doesnt get wasted and sucked straight out. Obviously i'll hav to turn intakes and extraction off for a couple hrs every lights off.

OR i mite wait till i got a new set up and invest in a proper co2 system...

Hollow knex isnt a realistic option but if it were it wud be the best hands down. Ur suggestion has give me some ideas to think about....


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 18, 2011)

couple thoughts, physics tells us that the movement of the air has nothing to do with the capacity its capacity to hold water...its all about temperature. the warmer the air, the more water it can hold. Look at the upper level clouds, they are travelling at 70 mph and even faster and there is plenty of moisture in them. Placing your meter in the wind causes any moisture to evaporate faster off the sensor and cause an artificially low reading. 

In regards to the brick oh bud.. yeah, this can be a problem with a really tight scrog. There will come a time that the sides of the buds are getting yellow and not maturing like the tops because there is not enough light. It will help allot to manage them by pushing them apart for a day or two..yes, you can use kinnex..LOL. The other thing I do is harvest some select buds a week or so early to open up some space and let the other buds mature. 

Cheers.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if your Kinex screen was hollow and allowed for a air pump to be attached and blow out of small holes within the screen...???
> 
> Edit: then link it up to a CO2 bottle...!


 I was thinking about doing this with my new scrog pvc screens I just made. It would be at the perfect height my only concern would be how evenly I could get it to distribute as I have two of them. Maybe a second regulator? already got 2 bottles hmmm lol


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> couple thoughts, physics tells us that the movement of the air has nothing to do with the capacity its capacity to hold water...its all about temperature. the warmer the air, the more water it can hold. Look at the upper level clouds, they are travelling at 70 mph and even faster and there is plenty of moisture in them. Placing your meter in the wind causes any moisture to evaporate faster off the sensor and cause an artificially low reading.
> 
> In regards to the brick oh bud.. yeah, this can be a problem with a really tight scrog. There will come a time that the sides of the buds are getting yellow and not maturing like the tops because there is not enough light. It will help allot to manage them by pushing them apart for a day or two..yes, you can use kinnex..LOL. The other thing I do is harvest some select buds a week or so early to open up some space and let the other buds mature.
> 
> Cheers.


Those are some good thoughts, haha. Yeh ur making a hell of a lot more sense than i am. 

Also harvesting certain branches early is definitely on the cards, all the smallest ones, so as u said there's more room/light penetration to bulk up or mature the rest. Just had another little rummage through the canopy, moving branches apart is gona be hard, they're so bunched!



Someguy15 said:


> I was thinking about doing this with my new scrog pvc screens I just made. It would be at the perfect height my only concern would be how evenly I could get it to distribute as I have two of them. Maybe a second regulator? already got 2 bottles hmmm lol


Maybe even have 4 bottles, 1 for each side of the screen? Or 2 like u said and maybe a third going into the middle of the canopy? I duno


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Lush and green dude, she's loving life. Ten times greener too, hell yes.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

machnak said:


> Lush and green dude, she's loving life. Ten times greener too, hell yes.


Yup, pretty much all new growth is lush and green. You'll see in the canopy shots on sunday there's still some old yellowing visible. It's no longer spreading or anything. I'm gona try and clip this off before the update as these parts of the leaves are doing nothing but blocking light to lower leaves. Its mad though, there are like 3 different shades of green throughout the plant at the moment. The tops that got a bit too close to the light or a bit too hot when the fans were out of sync have like white tops, look spongey. It's nothing to be concerned about though, i got the same thing last grow on a couple of the tallest cola's and they turned out HUGE, so i don't see it doing much damage. Think the pistils got hot and dehydrated or something and retreated back into the top, sort of. U'll see.


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking forward to it bud.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

This just gets better everytime I see it!!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> This just gets better everytime I see it!!


Thanks man, lets all just hope i can keep this up!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 18, 2011)

Bahaha that plant beat the shit out of your puny screen


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Bahaha that plant beat the shit out of your puny screen


"Plant vs k'nex" show down never really got a chance to develop nd become epic did it... 

Human interference played a key role in the destruction of my screen


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 18, 2011)

Wait, what? The kinnex is gone? Noooooooooooooo'


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 18, 2011)

thats crazy!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 18, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Wait, what? The kinnex is gone? Noooooooooooooo'


Just broke apart. Still on it./ Look at pics.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks man, lets all just hope i can keep this up!


Just do what you do and youll be fine. Thats what got you here and Im lovin it. Shit is crazy like something Im going to do when i can focus on playing instead of growin to smoke. Eventually I will get there and then i can relax and enjoy a couple of plants and experiment more. I know one thing Im buyin me some kneXs first time i eye ball some, LoL


----------



## lilindian (Nov 19, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Just do what you do and youll be fine. Thats what got you here and Im lovin it. Shit is crazy like something Im going to do when i can focus on playing instead of growin to smoke. Eventually I will get there and then i can relax and enjoy a couple of plants and experiment more. I know one thing Im buyin me some kneXs first time i eye ball some, LoL


Cheeeers. This grow was done for fun yes, but thats not to say if it goes mouldy or something i wont be hugely hugely pissed. I've pretty much completely run out now of last harvest and refuse to buy stuff, so my next 6 months worth of smoke is riding on this plant! It's not like i've got another cab somewhere with naturally growing plants that are guaranteed. In an ideal scenario i'd have 4 rooms, 1 mother, 1 veg, 1 flower, 1 experimental, maybe one day.

K'nex is always a good start for a crazy grow!

Funny i had another dream about MJ plants last nite, haha. This time it was a DREAM! First for everything. Anyway i dreamt i'd grown my next plant already, the one similar to this but where i've stuck to a generation of branching and have used a second screen to space everything out perfectly..... looked TOO PRIME! Every branch was equal in size, and had plenty of space to grow. Next grow i'm definitely gona try and do this, but with 3 plants maybe, instead of 1, just for the shorter veg times and different buds


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 19, 2011)

Told you so! Isolating the generations is key! With minor exceptions.
Hope it works out good.
Get another fan and blow it up into the canopy.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 19, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Told you so! Isolating the generations is key! With minor exceptions.
> Hope it works out good.
> Get another fan and blow it up into the canopy.


Yup the difference in this grow between generations is crazy, hugely noticable.

Did u not read my 7 fans update post? Ive got a RVK blowing looooads of fresh air under the canopy, a 6" fan back right corner under the canopy to mix things up a bit, and another 2 fans on top, there's no more i can do, no space!


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh you'll be fine, don't worry.


----------



## bigbaby420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ohh sooo beautiful i know u r gonna be a proud papa sooon


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 20, 2011)

He's been the proud father of this plant for well over 4 months now.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 20, 2011)

Right well we're at the start of week 6 flower, buds are growing in size but i'm still waiting for one of these explosion of flowering growth to occur, so they can transform from thin weedly cola's to relatively chunky ones! It's happening slowly. I'm gona give her a small shot of N in her next feeding tomorrow, as new leaves growing out the tops of the cola's are yellowing from the start, and the odd tips here and there exhibit signs of a N deficiency. 

For some reason, in the pictures to me it looks like i've lost like 40 branches, i duno why. It doesn't look anywhere near as full and amazing in the photo's.... This is one of those plants that needs to be seen in person.

I've had quite a few problems throughout the flowering stage of this plant so far but am glad i've encountered them. This grow has taught me how to distinguish between a Mg def and a N def for example. These are problems i never suffered from in previous grows. The way i see it is its just one less problem to encounter next time. 

White tops are pistils that have retreated back into the top due to heat stress from when fans/lights were out of sync. Minor damage.

Anyway, lots of 17" pics for u lot.

















^ Top half of this cola is super thin! Maybe because its behind the CFL? i duno!







^ sticky trap proving itself useful



She's not quite at the colour i'd like her to be, still got a yellowish tinge middle of canopy. Never the less, she's smellin DELICIOUS.

Hopefully next weeks update will be one shade of green, not 3!


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Nov 20, 2011)

all things considered, she's going to be fine and looks lovely!

our beloved mary has survived extinction-level events. i am _sure_ she can handle the wrath of any female (or male) that walks the earth.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 20, 2011)

awww shes so sexy! biggest trunk iv seen in my life!


----------



## maariic (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to take off hat in front of you! That is one amazing plant (tree). Just keep up with a good ventilation. This looks quite tropical now. I bet humidity is quite high with this amount of leaves and buds. Have you thought about dehumidifier?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuckin phenomenal!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks amazing


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 20, 2011)

Pretty fucking awesome!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 20, 2011)

Wasup Indian, I thought I'd say HIGH since I sub'd.

Nice setup man! Check out my Pineapple Express grow out if you get some time. The link is in my sig.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> all things considered, she's going to be fine and looks lovely!
> 
> our beloved mary has survived extinction-level events. i am _sure_ she can handle the wrath of any female (or male) that walks the earth.


Thanks man, she's far from perfect but I'm not bothered. I'm happy with her so far and she's only gona get better. Wanna get this UVB light this week, make her super glisten y.



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6657208 said:


> awww shes so sexy! biggest trunk iv seen in my life!


Agreed and agreed



maariic said:


> I have to take off hat in front of you! That is one amazing plant (tree). Just keep up with a good ventilation. This looks quite tropical now. I bet humidity is quite high with this amount of leaves and buds. Have you thought about dehumidifier?


Thanks Maariic, she kinda looks like a bonsai tree in terms of her shape dnt u think? 

Last time i checked humidity was around 50% in there lights on with all the air movement, no idea lights off. I do wana get a dehumidifier but am short of cash to invest at the moment, waiting for a nice big cheque to come in the post but its already 3 weeks late.... If i had this 3 weeks ago, who knows, i might even hav had a co2 system running in here!



mike45214 said:


> Fuckin phenomenal!!!





Finshaggy said:


> Looks amazing





legallyflying said:


> Pretty fucking awesome!!





CampUnderDog said:


> Absolutely amazing.


Cheers u lot, appreciate it! Comments like these have made what i'm doing slightly more acceptable in the eyes of certain others. It's taken a grow like this...



Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> Wasup Indian, I thought I'd say HIGH since I sub'd.
> 
> Nice setup man! Check out my Pineapple Express grow out if you get some time. The link is in my sig.


Thanks for stoppin by, question is, where've u been all this time?

Gona head over to ur grow in a bit, need to get some more boost first! 

Also, what bike u got?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Sweet, still say it should be a sticky. Maybe we can have a new category called "Legendary Grows" but you can only be voted in by your peers.


----------



## killacorn (Nov 21, 2011)

that looks so awesome!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Sweet, still say it should be a sticky. Maybe we can have a new category called "Legendary Grows" but you can only be voted in by your peers.


Haha if only. I reckon there should be a category for "outside of the box" growing, or maybe for cabinet grows or something, i duno. 



killacorn said:


> that looks so awesome!


Glad u like! stay tuned


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 21, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks for stoppin by, question is, where've u been all this time?
> 
> Gona head over to ur grow in a bit, need to get some more boost first!
> 
> Also, what bike u got?


I been staring into my closet and getting high. I need more audience, my thread is kinda slow right now.

I have 3 dirt bikes right now. 1986 Honda CR250r(2-stroke) a 1998 Yamaha Yz400f(4 stroke hill-climber) and my baby a 1996 KTM 360MXC(2stroke)

My KTM did 126mph stock! I've got it up in the 135-140 range now and it still has enough torque to beat any raptor or new 450 in a short drag race! I love it.

DBB


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

Fed her the following today just before lights on. This post is just to help me remember...

Full strength - Top max, boost, Flores, Hesi Powerzyme, Supervit

Half strength - Vega

9ish hours later she seems to be happy. Going to water every 3 days now. Havn't stepped up her feeding in a while.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 21, 2011)

What's the size of the Air Pot you're using? 20 liter?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> What's the size of the Air Pot you're using? 20 liter?


haha definitely not! The airpot is a monster 45L one


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> I been staring into my closet and getting high. I need more audience, my thread is kinda slow right now.
> 
> I have 3 dirt bikes right now. 1986 Honda CR250r(2-stroke) a 1998 Yamaha Yz400f(4 stroke hill-climber) and my baby a 1996 KTM 360MXC(2stroke)
> 
> ...


It'll grow man, all in good time! I find what goes around comes around when it comes to this stuff. 

Big time jealous of ur 2 stroke CR250! Huge fan of dirt bikes/super moto's, recently wrote off a 2 stroke 170cc supermoto, was rapid! And very very reliable! Thought about doing a supermoto conversion of a CR450 or YZ250, they would be insaaaaane, if it weren't for all the engine rebuilds you'd need to do.

That aint bad for ur KTM, but tell me, how stable was she at those speeds? I drove a 700cc raptor a while ago, fuck me that thing was stupidly fast...Full akrvo's on it, baffles taken out....fully road legal! (aside from baffles actually)


----------



## Green collar (Nov 21, 2011)

hot damn, im gunna be watching this now! you are a scrog guru!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

Green collar said:


> hot damn, im gunna be watching this now! you are a scrog guru!


haha its actually my first scrog!


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 21, 2011)

lilindian said:


> It'll grow man, all in good time! I find what goes around comes around when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> Big time jealous of ur 2 stroke CR250! Huge fan of dirt bikes/super moto's, recently wrote off a 2 stroke 170cc supermoto, was rapid! And very very reliable! Thought about doing a supermoto conversion of a CR450 or YZ250, they would be insaaaaane, if it weren't for all the engine rebuilds you'd need to do.
> 
> That aint bad for ur KTM, but tell me, how stable was she at those speeds? I drove a 700cc raptor a while ago, fuck me that thing was stupidly fast...Full akrvo's on it, baffles taken out....fully road legal! (aside from baffles actually)


Ya my 86 is clean too! The KTM is great over 100 it's like floating until you hit a hill or small jump then your are floating! You really just have to be comfortable with the place you ride as much as the bike. I'm not a 4 stroke or 4 wheel kinda guy but if had to ride one it wold be a 660 raptor, they are pretty fast(around 90 stock) and they jump very good. Street legal four wheeler? WTF! Where do you live?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 21, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> Ya my 86 is clean too! The KTM is great over 100 it's like floating until you hit a hill or small jump then your are floating! You really just have to be comfortable with the place you ride as much as the bike. I'm not a 4 stroke or 4 wheel kinda guy but if had to ride one it wold be a 660 raptor, they are pretty fast(around 90 stock) and they jump very good. Street legal four wheeler? WTF! Where do you live?


Haha. Yeh i agree, gotta know the roads. Im not a 4 stroke or 4 wheel guy either, 2 strokes all the way! Gona hav to put my old avy bck now uve come along. 

I live in the UK, u can get road legal quads here but with the weather we got whats the point? Unless u go on the trails a lot, dnt need a van! U dont even need to wear a lid! Stupid really, just as dangerous as bikes.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 22, 2011)

fuckin great p[al...very nice mate couldnt imagine them colas with a 1k over the top they be explosive...how many tops you got now mate


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 22, 2011)

lilindian, have you ever made it rain on your plant?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin great p[al...very nice mate couldnt imagine them colas with a 1k over the top they be explosive...how many tops you got now mate


Cheers kev, yeh ive already noticed a big difference between my 400W and 600W, its almost as if all the branches are getting the same amount of lighht (under my 600) as the tallest cola closest to my light (under a 400), if that makes sense. 

Considering the size of my cab, i must be getting a SHITLOAD of lumems per sq inch, im guessing more so than ur average 600W grower. I cant help but think a 1000W would sumhow result in gaurenteed mould due to the sheer size of the colas it wud produce in my set up

How many tops? Havnt a clue man, definately more than 87 though, i'm gona assume ive got 100, so for my 10oz i need 2.8g/branch, shud be easy no? Unless i end up with super airy buds....



BigBudzzzz said:


> lilindian, have you ever made it rain on your plant?


Come again?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 22, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> lilindian, have you ever made it rain on your plant?


Come again?[/QUOTE]

Making it rain is awesome!! Look at my vid and you'll see what happened in 12hrs after I made it rain. Click here to seee how to do it. http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,115.msg1129.html#msg1129

[video=youtube;9W2wgmaOzjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W2wgmaOzjc[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 22, 2011)

wouldnt worry about 10oz mate say 100 tops at 3-4 gram easy mate the way there growing u should hit 12-13 oz no probs mate dry..keep it up bro...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 22, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Making it rain is awesome!! Look at my vid and you'll see what happened in 12hrs after I made it rain. Click here to seee how to do it. http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,115.msg1129.html#msg1129


Can u explain what u've done in a nutshell?



kevin murphy said:


> wouldnt worry about 10oz mate say 100 tops at 3-4 gram easy mate the way there growing u should hit 12-13 oz no probs mate dry..keep it up bro...


Just had a quick peek at her and god dam she's taken to yesterdays feeding well! Buds are growing! Unless of course its just me, always a possibility.. i cant see branches yielding less than 3-4g's, even the smallest ones, some branches look like they're gona be 7g's if not more, like the ones in the corners. All depends on how airy the buds are, not expectin super dense buds as it leans towards bein a sativa.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 22, 2011)

then it looking like more than that mate...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 22, 2011)

make it rain? i really couldnt see any difference but i dont think i know what im looking for can someone please explain?


----------



## kana (Nov 22, 2011)

great grow!!, just gone through the thread. Defo subd for the rest of this, gona do the same in my garden once my last few are done, cant wait now especially after reading through this


----------



## lilindian (Nov 22, 2011)

Gave up with getting a Megaray and settled for a normal tube light.

If anyone's interested i went for the following one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arcadia-Reptile-Lamp-12%25-30in/dp/B002UDTYF2/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1322015084&sr=1-4


30" is pretty much the full width of the inside of my cab so it might be a tight squeeze including the reflector but we'll see. Hoping nothing gets in the way i.e. the fans. 




Quick update on big suze

Looks like i'm getting a little yellowing again. Don't know if its because i've mixed vega with flowering nutes again or because i included no calmag in the feeding but i think i'll pass on using the veg nutes again for their nitrogen, and will give a half strength feeding of calmag next feed in 2 days. Hopefully it'll stop it, again....

It's funny though, her buds really seem to have liked the feed yesterday, just a few leaves on quite a few branches look unhappy.




kana said:


> great grow!!, just gone through the thread. Defo subd for the rest of this, gona do the same in my garden once my last few are done, cant wait now especially after reading through this


Thanks very much, always appreciated. It's time consuming but fun, and u learn a lot about how the plants grow by being so hands on so go for it! Throw up some pics if u feel like showin me what ur workin with


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 22, 2011)

The make it rain thing is just a gay way of saying let your soil dry out then water it.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 22, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> The make it rain thing is just a gay way of saying let your soil dry out then water it.


I duno what to say...


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 22, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I duno what to say...


here is what it really means

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=make+it+rain


----------



## lilindian (Nov 22, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> here is what it really means
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=make+it+rain


Still dont know what to say...


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2011)

There was a thread awhile back. Its a soil grower technique and there is a small case to be made that it works but not really. They claim that by thoroughly flushing every other watering with ph 5.6 water (the ph of rain) that the plant can't uptake nutrients and is to wet so it rapidly dries out the soil. Then when you do feed it with ph 6.5 there is this super increased uptake. 

IMO. It's pretty much bullshit, plants don't uptake or transpire for that matter based on the moisture contet of the soil or the amount of nutrients it holds. The other big issue that smells like horse shit is the notion that by inundating with 5.6 "rain" the plant can't uptake nutrients. 

Well if this is the case, then how would all the plants in the natural work be taking up nutrients and thriving? Is there some magical ph up fairy that I don't know about? 

Let your soil dry out thoroughly between waterings. This will cause root growth


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 23, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> here is what it really means
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=make+it+rain



So... you're telling lilindian to either throw money at his plants or ejaculate over them..? 

EDIT: Sorry for hijacking.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2011)

Who doesnt throw money at their plants ?


----------



## Bluezdude (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't know what "make it rain" really means, but to my ears sounded like getting pissed out of your head down the local and pissing on the plant when you go home! Well, it will defo bring the ph down but doesn't sound like a good plan!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 23, 2011)

Now i know what to say...

Cutting it short, no, i've never "made it rain" on my plant, by ANY of the definitions stated above!

However I've thrown PLENTY of money at this plant. This grow never had a budget....

Anyway Legally i dont buy it either and my logic is the same 



legallyflying said:


> .... plants don't uptake or transpire for that matter based on the moisture content of the soil or the amount of nutrients it holds.....


I do however feel that occasionally stressing a plant out depending on its stage of growth can be hugely beneficial. I'm talking about methods such as super-cropping and other training/pruning methods, and not moisture related stresses. 

When it comes to the waterings/feedings/soil, in my opinion i find it best to keep things stable throughout the grow. By this i mean PH's shouldn't wildly fluctuate between feedings, soil shouldn't go from bone dry to soaked, but instead should go from thoroughly watered to damp, and back to thoroughly watered. 

I used to let the soil thoroughly dry out between waterings before i realised the roots will grow regardless, as long as you provide them something good to grow into and keep things nice and healthy up top (by taking care of the roots in the first place!) 


I also used Rhizo (root stimulator) quite a lot throughout veg and early flower to build a nice big chunky root system. I decided to do this as apose to letting the soil completely dry out between waterings to encourage roots to grow as Rhizo is also a stress reliever, so it made more sense to use an organic stress reliever/root stimulator rather than stressing the plant out by dehydrating it before bringing it back to life.



I duno, just my way of doing things, each to their own as always.


Root growth was also a major reason i chose to go with a giant airpot.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 23, 2011)

I suppose you've grown in 'regular' pots? Is the difference between regular pots and Air Pots that big?
I'm using an Air Pot myself and I'm damned pleased with it but it's my first grow so I can't compare it to anything.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 23, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> So... you're telling lilindian to either throw money at his plants or ejaculate over them..?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for hijacking.


yup lilindian swears by his foliar feeding system lol

sorry indian but i felt i couldnt miss the oppurtunity to drop that one


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2011)

air pots actually work very well. So does letting your soil get pretty bone dry between watering.

you have to understand that plant roots, when moisture stressed, send out more roots. that is why air pruning and fabric pots work so well. Plants actually don't like moist soil. Only wetland plants have adaptations to thrive in saturated and anaerobic (lack of air) soils. Their roots can absorb nutrients in the high redox environment of saturated and reduced soils. Reduced meaning that there is soo little oxygen that iron and manganese concentrations are actually fixed by anaerobic bacteria. If you ever dug up wetland soil and witnessed that it is light grey or really dark black with orange spots in it you know what i am talking about. 

In general, the more air in your planting medium the better. this is the principal reason why hydroponic and aeroponic plants see such increased growth rates and yield.


----------



## kana (Nov 23, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks very much, always appreciated. It's time consuming but fun, and u learn a lot about how the plants grow by being so hands on so go for it! Throw up some pics if u feel like showin me what ur workin with


no problem, i know ive always wanted to try this method out, but in the growing world u always come across different methods you wana try. I currently been doing 12/12 from seed so after these ill start and probz make a journal so ill defo keep u posted m8


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 23, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> make it rain? i really couldnt see any difference but i dont think i know what im looking for can someone please explain?


You didnt see a diff in my vid? Im being honest when you seen the part where it said the next day that was actually 12 hours later. Seriously my plants grew an inch in 12 hours and today it looks like they have grown additiona inch! Its worth it, tell you what when the lights come on Im going to take another vid and stream it into this one and we'll see how much its grow in the last 48 hours and you can judge foryourself. I have been growing these plants for awhile and for them to pop up like that is totally out of characture. Read the link and it will make total sense as to why it works. But if i cant sell you at least let my plants speak for themselves, ok?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 23, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> You didnt see a diff in my vid? Im being honest when you seen the part where it said the next day that was actually 12 hours later. Seriously my plants grew an inch in 12 hours and today it looks like they have grown additiona inch! Its worth it, tell you what when the lights come on Im going to take another vid and stream it into this one and we'll see how much its grow in the last 48 hours and you can judge foryourself. I have been growing these plants for awhile and for them to pop up like that is totally out of characture. Read the link and it will make total sense as to why it works. But if i cant sell you at least let my plants speak for themselves, ok?


maybe take some pictures from the exact same spot or something i think with the video its too hard to notice an inch of growth. its easy to spot on your own plants because you know them inside out but for an outsider its very hard to spot.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 23, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> I suppose you've grown in 'regular' pots? Is the difference between regular pots and Air Pots that big?
> I'm using an Air Pot myself and I'm damned pleased with it but it's my first grow so I can't compare it to anything.


Yeh i've only used regular pots in the past and have always had issues with roots outgrowing pots. This is the main reason i began using air pots, as they're meant to eliminate such problems due to their "self air pruning" ways. Also the medium has access to oxygen on all sides as apose to just top and partially at the bottom. Oxygen is key for healthy roots so again, a win for air pots. I've also seen many many grows with people using air pots, after the grow is done, they dismantle the pot and show the root structure and well it looks a little something like this:







Nice and dense. I was sold. I've never done a full grow in an air pot, but you can already see the problems i encountered using a bucket. Check the transplanting post in this thread to see how root bound she was... 

Healthier roots = healthier plant = better produce

simple!



legallyflying said:


> air pots actually work very well. So does letting your soil get pretty bone dry between watering.
> 
> you have to understand that plant roots, when moisture stressed, send out more roots. that is why air pruning and fabric pots work so well. Plants actually don't like moist soil. Only wetland plants have adaptations to thrive in saturated and anaerobic (lack of air) soils. Their roots can absorb nutrients in the high redox environment of saturated and reduced soils. Reduced meaning that there is soo little oxygen that iron and manganese concentrations are actually fixed by anaerobic bacteria. If you ever dug up wetland soil and witnessed that it is light grey or really dark black with orange spots in it you know what i am talking about.
> 
> In general, the more air in your planting medium the better. this is the principal reason why hydroponic and aeroponic plants see such increased growth rates and yield.


U got a botany degree or something? Always droppin in depth knowledge. Glad its finding its way into my thread.

I'm not saying letting the soil dry out doesn't work if your trying to grow a big root system, i'm saying i'd go about it using root stimulants that double up as stress relievers. As i said, each to their own!

Can't say i've ever come across wetland soil but i'll take ur word for it. 



kana said:


> no problem, i know ive always wanted to try this method out, but in the growing world u always come across different methods you wana try. I currently been doing 12/12 from seed so after these ill start and probz make a journal so ill defo keep u posted m8


This is true. Got some crazy ideas for future grows off some Bubba Kush i got my hands on today! I've wanted to try 12/12 from seed for a while now, aint had the chance yet but gona get round to doin it soon.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to play more with scrog and less with 12/12... i love the way your grow looks. Love the airpots too. Think I want to try a few for my next organic grow.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

Watered her today, looked down and saw "mud", went to grab a wet towel to wipe it up, keep things clean. 

Got down on my hands and knees, started to wipe, before realising, this most definitely is not soil! Much too fine, so i went it for a closer look. What did i see?

Not tens

but HUNDREDS of tiny tiny tiny little flies, the smallest flies u could possibly picture. hundreds lay dead at the bottom of my cab, so i quickly checked the sticky trap at soil level and there were about 10 more flies than previously. 


I have NO idea where these are coming from but they are multiplying QUICK, i'm guessing they're coming from outside and not breeding somewhere in my room/cab, they've been flying round my room for the past couple of days, just writing this post i've squashed about 5. 


Urm, yeh i duno what to do! 

Hundreds lay dead, i'm thinking it has something to do with the bar heater i've got in there. I think they came in through my intake, the suffocated in the heat given off by the heater. They have a choice IF they make it through the inline fan, to either stay and suffocate, or get sucked into my RVK! So the ones that make it up top are actually pretty fucking epic!

Anyway at the moment i'm thinking of getting an inline filter for the intake, but have no money. Does any one else have any temporary solutions? Also, what are these flies likely to do to my bud if they get that far in numbers? 

The block of bud is most definitely a very likely outcome of this grow, i'll explain why in my next update but i've done some pruning thats had surprising effects (as i've never done this before)


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 24, 2011)

pantyhose over the intake?


----------



## maariic (Nov 24, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> pantyhose over the intake?


 This should work well. And you need no money for it!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 24, 2011)

Azamax... that shit rocks for pest control, and can be used foliar, or during feeding. The plant adapts and can be used all the way to harvest.


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 24, 2011)

maariic said:


> This should work well. And you need no money for it!


I didn't know pantyhose was free! I think I'll go get some! lol jk jk

If you don't have any of that laying around just use a thin shirt or fine screen.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

all good suggestions, probably gona use a sock for 2nite cos i'm desperate! there are already about a hundred more! 

If ive got an infestation somewhere i'm screwed.....


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 24, 2011)

Are you sure they aren't coming from your soil?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

make that hundreds.....

they could well be, there are loads flying around the airpot holes..... i'd say tho i can only see like 10 or so around here... but hundreds down below which makes me think they're coming from down there somewhere.

This is so long!! I HATE flies in general with a passion, now ive got an army tormenting me!

I've put a sock over the intake but its blocking a lot of air.... gona see how it affects my temps first before getting it sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 24, 2011)

lilindian said:


> make that hundreds.....


Can you take a pic of them?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

All research so far points to fungas gnats, fuck! These things are very hard to get rid of apparently from what i've quickly come across so far...

Why they're all landing at the bottom i'm not too sure...


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 24, 2011)

lilindian said:


> All research so far points to fungas gnats, fuck! These things are very hard to get rid of apparently from what i've quickly come across so far...
> 
> Why they're all landing at the bottom i'm not too sure...


Yes, they are fungus gnats. I had them in a chameleons cage coming from a plant and they were a pain. They always try to fly up your nose.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> Yes, they are fungus gnats. I had them in a chameleons cage coming from a plant and they were a pain. They always try to fly up your nose.


Maaaaaaan, these things keep flying around me as i'm sitting here in my room, every time i open the doors the fans blow a whole load out i think. My soil must be crawling with them, i say i've noticed flies for around 4 days now too, didn't think anything of a fly or 2.... 

I reckon flies are laying eggs all around my pot, through all the holes, not just from on top like in most grows, I see flies flying in and out .. how i'm gona get "Fungus Gnat Off" to penetrate every bit of my soil i don't know... things suddenly aren't looking too good!


----------



## profgrow (Nov 24, 2011)

Fungus gnats are a pain, they are one of the main reasons I no longer run soil grows. 

Fox farm makes a spray that works pretty well, just wet the top layer of soil with it for a few days and any reproducing gnats will die as they emerge from or burrow into the soil, the rest can be picked off by the traps. Ph may fluctuate as the dying larve and insects decompose.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 24, 2011)

One way I have found to get rid of any pests in a closed system, would be to drown it in CO2. You can do a do it yourself CO2 boost system with Baking Soda and Vinegar, Sugar and Yeast, or some other CO2 system, and just turn off your exhaust overnight, let your CO2 flood the closed system, and all the pests are dead the next morning, and your plants get a nice shot of CO2 love bright and early when they wake up. Do this over a few days and nothing lives.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

profgrow said:


> Fungus gnats are a pain, they are one of the main reasons I no longer run soil grows.
> 
> Fox farm makes a spray that works pretty well, just wet the top layer of soil with it for a few days and any reproducing gnats will die as they emerge from or burrow into the soil, the rest can be picked off by the traps.


From what i can see, most flies are emerging and running about the sides of my air pot, not on top. It's real windy up top and completely the opposite on the sides so they obviously prefer attacking my roots from the biggest face!

This is the first time i've ever encountered any pests or anything, and i'm putting it down to 3 things, organic grow, bigger intake and air pot. If only i'd invested in a £35 particle filter! Never saw this coming. I'm thinking i might even have to take her out of the airpot, clean her up by removing a cm or so of soil from her sides, spray down the clean soil/exposed roots and repot her, or something along those lines. And get a filter for the intake while i'm at it


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> One way I have found to get rid of any pests in a closed system, would be to drown it in CO2. You can do a do it yourself CO2 boost system with Baking Soda and Vinegar, Sugar and Yeast, or some other CO2 system, and just turn off your exhaust overnight, let your CO2 flood the closed system, and all the pests are dead the next morning, and your plants get a nice shot of CO2 love bright and early when they wake up. Do this over a few days and nothing lives.


Havn't heard of this one before, gona look into it and see if i can find other similar experiences to your's. In fact, either way i wouldn't mind flooding her with co2 every now and again through home made systems. Got plenty of spare water bottles, could hose them up right into the thickness of the canopy after ive got rid of this problem.

i'm fucking sick of these flies already..


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 24, 2011)

look into it. just think about it... they breathe oxygen. there is a video on youtube to make a homemade CO2 generator just for the purpose of killing off pests...


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 24, 2011)

I tell you what you can do if you never ever want fungus knots again. 

Sprinkle diotomacious earth on top of all your pots. Refresh a day or two after each watering. They won't be able to get in to breed or get out once they hatch. Two weeks, $10, problem solved


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 24, 2011)

Btw, I ran 11,000 ppm for over two hours and it didn't kill the spider mites I had. It may kill knats, but not mites. I have a NG burner and I needed a tank as well to get that high.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 24, 2011)

Diatomacious Earth does work really well as well. Doesn't harm the plants at all, just the pests... safe for use around animals and kids as well.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 25, 2011)

But how am i meant to effectively cover the sides of my pot where they're breeding? They're literally crawling in the airpot holes, laying eggs, and flying back out


----------



## lilindian (Nov 25, 2011)

Need somethin to cheer me up, just a lil reminder of the successes of this grow so far..


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 25, 2011)

well the diatomacious earth is very... light... spreads like dust... and a little goes a long way. If you are gonna use CO2, then you just wanna flood the whole unit, no exhaust.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 25, 2011)

Careful with CO2, plants become addicted.
If your levels suddenly drop, the plants will just stop.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Nov 25, 2011)

never noticed that before... but i'll keep an eye on mine as well.


----------



## 805Farming (Nov 25, 2011)

After 4 days of on and off reading this thread I've finally got to the end, and what a journey its been! Curious as to the dimensions of your space, Im sure its been posted but I finally got to the end haha


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 26, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I tell you what you can do if you never ever want fungus knots again.
> 
> Sprinkle diotomacious earth on top of all your pots. Refresh a day or two after each watering. They won't be able to get in to breed or get out once they hatch. Two weeks, $10, problem solved


 Wish it was that ez. Covered my pots with 1/2 cup DE each... Using yellow sticky traps...and BTI in all rez's... I can't fuckin win, driving me crazy. There aren't many, but they aren't gone that's for sure.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 26, 2011)

Then they are breeding somewhere else. House plants maybe? The DE worked like a charm for me. Sorry to hear your wrestling with them


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 26, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Havn't heard of this one before, gona look into it and see if i can find other similar experiences to your's. In fact, either way i wouldn't mind flooding her with co2 every now and again through home made systems. Got plenty of spare water bottles, could hose them up right into the thickness of the canopy after ive got rid of this problem.
> 
> i'm fucking sick of these flies already..


 flooding the cab withco2 works pretty well


----------



## kush groove (Nov 26, 2011)

For everyone battling fungus gnats i too had the battle which lasted several weeks until i tried the one solution i was avoiding for some strange reason, which is covering the topsoil with sand........it works like a charm and i havent seen a fungus gnat in almost 6 weeks now


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 26, 2011)

kush groove said:


> For everyone battling fungus gnats i too had the battle which lasted several weeks until i tried the one solution i was avoiding for some strange reason, which is covering the topsoil with sand........it works like a charm and i havent seen a fungus gnat in almost 6 weeks now


 that works bt he has an airpot where the entire thing is exposed


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 26, 2011)

Just ignore them, all they want to do is buzz around wondering what the fuck all these boxes and flat surfaces are. They just want some earth, man



(Get a Preying Mantis..)


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 26, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Then they are breeding somewhere else. House plants maybe? The DE worked like a charm for me. Sorry to hear your wrestling with them


 Everything is covered. I think they are breeding around my sinks and drains. I always see those lil fuckers in my tub or sink when I turn the water on one always seems to be coming out. I think I'm going to buy some bleech and start pouring a little in each drain nightly.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 26, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> well the diatomacious earth is very... light... spreads like dust... and a little goes a long way. If you are gonna use CO2, then you just wanna flood the whole unit, no exhaust.





C.Indica said:


> Careful with CO2, plants become addicted.
> If your levels suddenly drop, the plants will just stop.





Someguy15 said:


> Wish it was that ez. Covered my pots with 1/2 cup DE each... Using yellow sticky traps...and BTI in all rez's... I can't fuckin win, driving me crazy. There aren't many, but they aren't gone that's for sure.





kush groove said:


> For everyone battling fungus gnats i too had the battle which lasted several weeks until i tried the one solution i was avoiding for some strange reason, which is covering the topsoil with sand........it works like a charm and i havent seen a fungus gnat in almost 6 weeks now


Had a long chat with someone a little more experienced than me, ran all my ideas past him and he advised me to use a combination of sticky traps and "gnat off", and that anything else probably wasn't worth doing. So thats what i've decided to do! I'm also going to substitute my canna flowering feed for something called "Ripen", used it last grow with good results. 

"Ripen is a superb late bloom feed that has the perfect nutrient formulation for the end of flowering/fruiting. Due to its unique composition, Ripen accelerates the final stage of flowering to provide a fantastic finish to your fruits and flowers before flushing. It can also be used to speed up the flowering process for an early finish - which proves very useful if you're struggling from a mite infestation or pest problem. A complete replacement for your normal bloom nutrient, Ripen is a pure flowering feed which we highly recommend in all growing media. Use at 4-5mls per Litre for 2 weeks maximum prior to desired harvesting date"

How long i actually flower this plant for before chopping will be decided in the next week. It all depends how effectively i can rid my plant of this gnat problem. If i can't get rid of it and only keep it at bay, i'm gona be forced to harvest her maybe at the end of week 9. If i can get rid of pretty much everything, ideally i'd like to harvest her at the end of week 11, bang in the middle of the 10-12 week suggested flowering time. That would mean 5 more weeks of growth... i cannot even begin to imagine how she's not gona suffer a huge mould outbreak if i let her go that long, her buds are HUGE already! Concentrating whole branches worth of growth into the top 6-9 inches works WONDERS, along with something else i've done this week but i'll include that in tomorrows update. 

Anyway, appreciate all the advice and suggestions big time, thanks u lot. Fungus gnats are without a doubt the longest issue i've come across in my growing career so far, preventative measures are gona be taken without fail every grow from now on...

Check these sticky traps, 24hrs after being placed in my cab. I've got like 2 and a half packs hung around my cab, will replace them once a week unless they literally get completely covered in flies..















So yeh one more week of Canna nutes + Gnat off, then i might switch to ripen, time will tell. Will use ripen for 2 weeks, then maybe a week of flushing with water to suck all nutes out of the leaves ect.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 26, 2011)

Right so yeh my UVB came yesterday and everything's up and running. Although you can't notice much extra visible light, there is definitely a lot of UV light being emitted from the tube. This was proven by holding a digi cam to the UV light and CFL's while on, got purple lines all across the screen which i've never seen in the thousands of pics i've taken of the contents of my cab. 

The reflector has literally been stuck to the side of my cool tube using aluminum tape, its so so light it doesn't need to be properly hung. I've correctly angled it using.... thats right, K'nex! 

I spent ages today re-arranging all my plugs, timers, and what not, to get everything running exactly how i want it. I counted approximately 15 "plugs"....

Now the UVB and CFL come on together, and are on for a full 12hrs.
The HPS comes on half an hour later, and goes off half an hour earlier, so is only on for 11hrs. 

The UVB light sits the same distance from my canopy as the HPS bulb. The middle of the canopy is about 12 inches away from the UVB and the furthest bits are like 16", so the whole thing should be getting good coverage.

With everything running now temps are 24C lights on, around 20C these days lights off. 













^ UVB is on, just being horribly out-shined by the HPS! Might just be me but i swear the over-all spectrum of light just looks better already... looks less yellow and more natural. Then again i duno if the HPS was warmed up when i last checked on her.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 26, 2011)

wow your going all out! gonna be some FAT bud


----------



## lilindian (Nov 26, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6689183 said:


> wow your going all out! gonna be some FAT bud


Indeed, way i see it why not? After all the time, effort and money i've poured into it, might as well make it as good as personally possible!

Buds are already super fat, i cannot imagine how chunky they're gona get after the final swell, some are already nearing the size of coke cans! Not quite there yet but getting there. I duno where they'll be in a potential 5 weeks....


----------



## lilindian (Nov 26, 2011)

805Farming said:


> After 4 days of on and off reading this thread I've finally got to the end, and what a journey its been! Curious as to the dimensions of your space, Im sure its been posted but I finally got to the end haha


Haha thanks, glad u enjoyed the read, hopefully every page of this thread has something interesting on it. It has been a loooong journey indeed, but my god are things shaping up to be worth it, just gotta survive any future mould scares and pest problems. I hate to say it but i'll be amazed if i get away with no mould anywhere, the canopy is just so damn thick and buds are so fat, a killer combination (good and bad!)

Anyway these are for you my friend







It's really not that big of a space, and ive got approx. 100 chunky cola's growing... how can this not mould?!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 26, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Indeed, way i see it why not? After all the time, effort and money i've poured into it, might as well make it as good as personally possible!
> 
> Buds are already super fat, i cannot imagine how chunky they're gona get after the final swell, some are already nearing the size of coke cans! Not quite there yet but getting there. I duno where they'll be in a potential 5 weeks....


 right? with the new light and all the time left you wil have a massive yeild. how much do you think you will have?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 26, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6689212 said:


> right? with the new light and all the time left you wil have a massive yeild. how much do you think you will have?


Really don't have a clue as i've never done a SCROG before in this space so don't know how much a filled scrog cab would normally produce. Also never grown this strain so don't know how compact/airy buds will grow. I think definitely over 10oz though if i got 8ish last time.... don't want to look like a complete moron and say something stupid so i'm gona go for an optimistic 12oz, could be more, shouldn't be less! 

My sour diesel had very similar looking buds in terms of their density, and it yielded real nice so yeh, i'm staying optimistic. 12oz regarding i get no mould issues and/or fungus gnats dont destroy roots/slow down growth, and i can flower her until her buds appear ripened, so 10-11 weeks.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 26, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Really don't have a clue as i've never done a SCROG before in this space so don't know how much a filled scrog cab would normally produce. Also never grown this strain so don't know how compact/airy buds will grow. I think definitely over 10oz though if i got 8ish last time.... don't want to look like a complete moron and say something stupid so i'm gona go for an optimistic 12oz, could be more, shouldn't be less!
> 
> My sour diesel had very similar looking buds in terms of their density, and it yielded real nice so yeh, i'm staying optimistic. 12oz regarding i get no mould issues and/or fungus gnats dont destroy roots/slow down growth, and i can flower her until her buds appear ripened, so 10-11 weeks.


 ya gotta get alot of air flow for her, maybe another fan?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 26, 2011)

i would love to see someone do a side by side grow with 2 clones same conditions except one has uvb and one doesnt


----------



## missnu (Nov 26, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Watering every 5 or so days now, trimming all the time!
> 
> 
> Gona try and give her a big boost using something called Halo. Bit of info for you:
> ...


Right now I feel that This might be the coolest thing I have ever seen...We'll see as I continue reading...wow


----------



## lilindian (Nov 26, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6689242 said:


> ya gotta get alot of air flow for her, maybe another fan?


There actually isn't any space for another fan... i've got two 6" fans on top, one six in fan underneath and a RVK to create strong air flow under canopy. As i said, if this still doesn't do the trick then there is no solution. I'm still considering buying a mini dehumidifier, but don't know where i'd fit it.

THESE FUCKING FLIES I SWEAR! PISSING ME OFF 



forgetiwashere said:


> i would love to see someone do a side by side grow with 2 clones same conditions except one has uvb and one doesnt


Me too, its hard to find journals with people using UVB light. Big Suze is already fucking crystally and glisten-y so if this UVB does what people claim they do, then she should be DRIPPING with crystals by harvest, considering her already high trich count.


----------



## Xoshua (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope one day I'll be able to build something as beautiful as this.


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Aside from the flies and fan dilemma, bitch still looks mighty fine. De-humidifier would be my opinion and more fans...even if they're the little car ones from Wally world.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 27, 2011)

mornin pal hows things today...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

machnak said:


> Aside from the flies and fan dilemma, bitch still looks mighty fine. De-humidifier would be my opinion and more fans...even if they're the little car ones from Wally world.


Thanks man, yeh i duno if i can be bothered to wire up computer fans, plus i'm pretty sure i threw my last ones away, and if i'm gona spend more £ on equipment, its gona be a particle filter and sticky traps! Gona do some researching and measuring up to see if a dehumidifier is a realistic option. 



kevin murphy said:


> mornin pal hows things today...


Yeh i'm not toooooo shabby thanks, usual usual, waiting to watch liverpool destroy man city! 

How's ur monster coming along?


----------



## maariic (Nov 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> There actually isn't any space for another fan... i've got two 6" fans on top, one six in fan underneath and a RVK to create strong air flow under canopy. As i said, if this still doesn't do the trick then there is no solution. I'm still considering buying a mini dehumidifier, but don't know where i'd fit it.


Hi lilindian!
I saw dehumidifier today in shop. It was called Metylan Stop humidity. It costs around 10 EUR There is commercial of it on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewFXHFH-oMc&feature=related maybe you could find one in your country! And I am not from LT this is just ad that I found


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't like the looks of those trim leaves. Reminds me of my last bagseed grow, schwaggy as fuck but huge..


Hope this doesn't happen to you.
It looks great from the side though, I'll bet the smoke will be very rewarding.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats right, i topped like 50+ branches in the middle of the canopy, all the ones with white tops where the pistils had gone back in. I did this at the time because they were pissing me off, and standing out in the pics. 

Anyway, cutting a long story short i basically snipped about 5mm off the top of each of those branches (primarily in the middle of the canopy) on monday, and a day or 2 later its effect was hugely noticeable. Most branches that were snipped were of a generation much younger than those branches on the perimeter of my canopy, and therefor were much smaller in size, however after topping each of these branches, buds on these branches have exploded in growth and are now at least twice as fat! Some chunky cola's are forming very quickly.

Upon closer inspection, it appears by cutting the head off the branch in flowering, it still reacts very similarly to how it would if you topped a branch in veg. All the branches below that point would will effectively turn into a single generation (not very good at explaining myself but hopefully u lot get what i mean), this is how i achieved 8 primary branches on each of my last 2 plants. 

I've discovered the same thing happens in flowering, except instead of the effects being noticeable in the branches, the effects are now noticeable in the buds. From what i can see, all the buds below the point of snip have been almost boosted, and the side buds that normally grow outwards are growing out and UP, past the point where the old head would've been. I dont know if i'm making any sense.

Imagine a devils pitchfork. After topping, i.e getting rid of the central arrow head, the 2 either side of it have been boosted and are now growing past the central one.... best way i can put it. Basically this is resulting in really fat cola's, that are growing into each other as they plump up. 

The branches i have not topped have continued to grow naturally, with the top of the buds really really long and thin. I'm picturing huge foxtails on some of these....


 Today i gave her a watering containing supervit, powerzyme (help clean the medium) and Gnat Off. I was advised to use double strength Gnat-off so did exactly that. Although i'm pretty sure there's absolutely no harm in mixing the stuff with organic flowering nutes, i wanted the stuff to be as effective as possible, so chose not to feed the soil with anything the larvae could thrive off. Next feeding in 4 days will contain nutes, however i want to see how effective this product is before making that decision concrete, and deciding what to feed her.


 After watering i decided to clean up the cab a bit, wipe up spilt water, get rid of any mud that had jumped out the pot. After doing so, i took a hoover to my airpot, and hoovered as many of the air holes as possible. I did this AFTER watering, as to avoid sucking out heaps of dry soil. Plan was to get rid of flies and eggs, pretty sure it worked really well as i lightly tapped the pot afterwards to see what would fly out like normal, and only 1 or 2 did, instead of like 10+.


 I'm buying a particle filter tomorrow, i'd be a fool if i didn't learn from this. The one fly that started all this crap off must've come from the intake. Either that or it was in the soil when i transplanted.... 


 Still a little bit of yellowing here and there but i'm keeping the calmag supplements up and she's looking overall much better than last week. 


 Had a good rummage through the canopy today looking for dead leaves, found 1... the rest are real green and healthy all the way down to the bottom of each branch.


 15/16 sticky traps, something like that, all doing their jobs well. I'm starting to think this infestation is actually under control.... i was expecting all the traps to be covered by lights on today but was pleasantly surprised. There seem to be hot spots around my cab, like at the bottom in the shadier corners of my cab. 


 Following pics were taken in the half an hour window where the UVB + CFL's are on by themselves. Turned the UVB light off using its external ballast thing before opening the doors.


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

Delicious


----------



## maariic (Nov 27, 2011)

This is sick. I am impressed with these plant grows that look like whole garden has been pressed in one cab. Very nice! Check out my thread later. I am still updating it but there will be post about DIY cool tube A-Z


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

woah, are your leafs edges flat? thats wierd


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

machnak said:


> Delicious


Ooooh yes



maariic said:


> This is sick. I am impressed with these plant grows that look like whole garden has been pressed in one cab. Very nice! Check out my thread later. I am still updating it but there will be post about DIY cool tube A-Z


Yeh man, make the most of ur space! I'll be over in ur thread in a bit, DIY is the way forward, with the exception of ballasts! Unless u know what ur doing. 



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6693372 said:


> woah, are your leafs edges flat? thats wierd


They've been trimmed due to the yellowing! Surely u didn't think they actually grew naturally like that, biologically that would make no sense i swear


----------



## crazymanny00 (Nov 27, 2011)

that is a flat plane of pure buds... you are in for a lot of weed.

it would be interesting to see if, low stress training was applied to all of a plants descendants from seed and whether a plant would naturally start growing like it.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> They've been trimmed due to the yellowing! Surely u didn't think they actually grew naturally like that, biologically that would make no sense i swear


lol not the tips but the edges did you trim them flat instead of the pointy edges usually?


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6693607 said:


> lol not the tips but the edges did you trim them flatView attachment 1908302 instead of the pointy edges usuallyView attachment 1908299?


Oh i seeeee! My bad, apologies. 

Yeh urm, i dunno! Looks strange in the pic, i'm wondering why i havn't picked up on it before.... I'll have a look next time i open the doors and get back to u on that one. Don't like opening doors more than i have to at the moment due to flies flying out into my room and the UV light. 
Something strange i did notice during veg which i'm sure i've never mentioned in this journal is that quite a few leaves were in perfect health, perfect shape, good size, all except one blade.... and it was always the same blade in all effected leaves. This one blade was small and shrivelled up, like how whole leaves go when they dry out. I put it down to F1 abnormalities at the time


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

crazymanny00 said:


> that is a flat plane of pure buds... you are in for a lot of weed.
> 
> it would be interesting to see if, low stress training was applied to all of a plants descendants from seed and whether a plant would naturally start growing like it.


Thanks man, i have to agree with u on that one. 

Plants grow in their weird and wonderful ways completely due to environments, i.e. how they always grow towards a light, and how roots grow out in search of water. I dont think extended LST'ing for hundreds of generations would change this. But hey, what do i know, according to RIU i'm just a stoner!


----------



## maariic (Nov 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks man, i have to agree with u on that one.
> 
> Plants grow in their weird and wonderful ways completely due to environments, i.e. how they always grow towards a light, and how roots grow out in search of water. I dont think extended LST'ing for hundreds of generations would change this. But hey, what do i know, according to RIU i'm just a stoner!


I am toker that is sitting without weed   Check my thread now. I've finished the DIY post.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Oh i seeeee! My bad, apologies.
> 
> Yeh urm, i dunno! Looks strange in the pic, i'm wondering why i havn't picked up on it before.... I'll have a look next time i open the doors and get back to u on that one. Don't like opening doors more than i have to at the moment due to flies flying out into my room and the UV light.
> Something strange i did notice during veg which i'm sure i've never mentioned in this journal is that quite a few leaves were in perfect health, perfect shape, good size, all except one blade.... and it was always the same blade in all effected leaves. This one blade was small and shrivelled up, like how whole leaves go when they dry out. I put it down to F1 abnormalities at the time


Duno why i didn't realise i could see the leaves in detail in the pics.....

I don't have a clue! Never had non-serrated leaves before... Can't be due to lighting stress, or environmental stress in general, i'm thinking either genetic mutation (but why all of a sudden in flowering and only a handful of leaves and not every one), or something to do with stressed roots for one reason or another. 

If anyone has any knowledge on this subject, drop some! I've had a quick look and can't find anything close to a definite answer.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Duno why i didn't realise i could see the leaves in detail in the pics.....
> 
> I don't have a clue! Never had non-serrated leaves before... Can't be due to lighting stress, or environmental stress in general, i'm thinking either genetic mutation (but why all of a sudden in flowering and only a handful of leaves and not every one), or something to do with stressed roots for one reason or another.
> 
> If anyone has any knowledge on this subject, drop some! I've had a quick look and can't find anything close to a definite answer.


i WOULD put my money on mutations but that would mean it should of been like that its entire life but it used to be normal


----------



## lilindian (Nov 27, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6694816 said:


> i would put my money on mutations


me 2, the only chocolate berry grow i've come across Eskobar was asking the grower if they had any weird leaf mutations so its half a confirmation


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

lilindian said:


> me 2, the only chocolate berry grow i've come across Eskobar was asking the grower if they had any weird leaf mutations so its half a confirmation


 ya i did think mutation untill i checkd earlier posts and edited my first post, still a possibility its a mutation that comes out in flowering


----------



## missnu (Nov 27, 2011)

I am not sure if you were able to deal with your gnat problem, but I noticed it was a recent post and wanted to share my experience...Any gnat can become a fungus gnat, like fungus gnats will move ot other areas of your house, thus becoming just gnats...Neem oil could be sprayed all over the grow space and not hurt the plant but also help get rid of the gnats, I would DE the top and neem oil everything else...if I am saying this and the problem has since been remedied sorry, I just didn't see anything that said the gnat invaders had been vanquished...


----------



## lilindian (Nov 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6694851 said:


> ya i did think mutation untill i checkd earlier posts and edited my first post, still a possibility its a mutation that comes out in flowering


Agreed, maybe i'll see what good old Eskobar thinks



missnu said:


> I am not sure if you were able to deal with your gnat problem, but I noticed it was a recent post and wanted to share my experience...Any gnat can become a fungus gnat, like fungus gnats will move ot other areas of your house, thus becoming just gnats...Neem oil could be sprayed all over the grow space and not hurt the plant but also help get rid of the gnats, I would DE the top and neem oil everything else...if I am saying this and the problem has since been remedied sorry, I just didn't see anything that said the gnat invaders had been vanquished...


I actually picked up on the fact that u've had a previous run in with these gnats and went through ur threads. Although i've considered going down some drastic routes, recent observations (sticky traps) seem to indicate the problem is not getting any worse. I was expecting hundreds more flies than what i saw yesterday. I also watered her with "Gnat off" yesterday and ensured as much water came gushing out the side holes as possible. Made a bit of a mess but as long as it flushes out flies and eggs near the air holes of the pot then it was worth it. The rest of em are being taken care of by the sticky traps, (about 16 of em!)

I found ones stuck to the side of the pot to literally have little round heaps of tiny flies, obviously they've seen a little yellow circle from inside the pot and have been attracted to it. For this reason i thought it would be beneficial to cover the whole pot in sticky traps, lure them all out before they have a chance to reproduce.

They havn't been vanquished yet, but they're being kept at bay, problem is getting no worse, and i have such a big dense root system they'd have to be LOADS working really hard to do any serious damage, so its put my mind to ease a bit.

Big thanks for sharing ur remedies, posts like that are always useful for future references.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your getting it under control matey


----------



## lilindian (Nov 28, 2011)

Had to go shops to get some more Topmax and thought i'd kill 2 birds with 1 stone. 

I've decided against harvesting her early due to fungas gnats, as they havn't been getting noticeably worse over the past couple days. Next feeding i'll include all usual nutes, full strength, plus gnat off (double strength). I'll use it once more towards the end of this week at normal strength along with flowering nutes, and then from then on switch back to just Bio Nutes for another 2 weeks or so. Then Ripen for a week - 2 weeks, then harvest!

I've got a choice of harvesting earlier than hoped and messing up the dry and cure, or harvesting later than expected, hopefully resulting in super ripened buds that might have began degrading in terms of THC, but i'll be able to control the dry and cure much more effectively. So i'm picking the later of the 2. This also ensures the buds reach their maximum size.

The CFL on the left actually has a bud growing into the middle of it, i havn't moved the light as i'm interested to see how the tip of the cola grows surrounded completely by CFL lighting. 

Anyway, the filter was hung using chains so i've still got access to wipe up liquids and flies on the bottom. Things look a lil sumthing like this now


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to see a little more kinex in play. Maybe design some kind of kinnex fungus gnat trap? they can fly in but not out kind of thing? 

I second the DE application. Besides, its a source of silca


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 29, 2011)

good lookin! man those gnats just like to be a pain in your ass lol


----------



## lilindian (Nov 29, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I would like to see a little more kinex in play. Maybe design some kind of kinnex fungus gnat trap? they can fly in but not out kind of thing?
> 
> I second the DE application. Besides, its a source of silca


I might just chuck a whole load of K'nex in there just for you, not assembled or being used in any way what so ever, just there, just to keep you happy, haha. 

On a more serious note though, i think the next time ur gona see K'nex in use will be when i build my drying rack!

If that doesn't satisfy ur K'nex fetish then ur gona have to sit tight and wait till my next grow!



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6703793 said:


> good lookin! man those gnats just like to be a pain in your ass lol


Cheers, i actually learnt today that apparently i've re-flowered my plant half way through flowering, by adding too much PK, didn't even know this was possible until an experienced grower came and had a look just now. He said he didn't even know this was possible until about 6 months ago. He said that's why the bottom of my buds are real nice and chunky, and the tops are proper spindly and thin. He said she's putting out flowers on-top of flowers. Explains why all of a sudden the topped branches became so chunky, whilst the un topped ones remained growing kinda thin. I think he first deduced that after seeing single blade leaves growing out the very top buds as-well, not too sure though. Either way all this means is a slightly longer flower and slightly more bud!

I'm also leaning towards his explanation as i've never seen buds growing in the shapes they're growing in..... All shall be apparent come harvest, at the moment its impossible to get a shot of 1 single branch.

Re: Gnats - I think all the flies have been caught on the sticky traps and have been prevented from multiplying. Couldn't really see a noticeable increase in flies on traps and/or around the bottom of the cab. Will be a lot clearer when i replace all the traps next week. Start fresh. I've decided against feeding another double dose of Gnat-off and instead will give it a single full dose, then half dose, then none.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 29, 2011)

good info on the over PK. never heard of that but it makes sense..kind of.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 29, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> good info on the over PK. never heard of that but it makes sense..kind of.


I was hoping u'd agree and not require the services of "bullshit man" 

just watch this....

[video=youtube;HJDTuarMVn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJDTuarMVn4[/video]

He'd never leave RIU!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 30, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> good info on the over PK. never heard of that but it makes sense..kind of.


The more i think about this the less it makes sense, how the hell can a plant effectively flower twice in one bloom season...

Also why would over PK'ing result in this and not some sort of of lock out/deficiency. I was always under the impression its impossible to over feed P, not too sure on potassium.

Then again i also don't know how to explain what i'm seeing


----------



## lilindian (Nov 30, 2011)

Removed the rest of the screen to improve air flow and gain access to old decaying leaves under the canopy. 

The main stalk is continuing to get bigger, took the oppertunity to snap some pics with a clipper for comparison to show u its progress. Pictures still dont do it justice..

All the trimming i've been doing over the past week or 2 has resulted in quite a decent amount of scissor hash! Especially for pruning so long before harvest. Anyway its only a tiny bit, but enough to roll up into a small skin. These buds should be dripping come harvest!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats some stem matey. How long u got left now?


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 30, 2011)

Your mission has truly been accomplished! I remember reading that the main goal for this grow was to craft an aesthetically unique plant; it even went so far as to discount the yield so long as the plant looked right. As the flowered product is given to impress and even inspire the imagination, I would say that you've hit your mark. 

Here's to a bountiful harvest in the coming weeks!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 30, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Thats some stem matey. How long u got left now?


Thanks, i think about 4 weeks left now... after this week.... i've got 2 more weeks feeding with Canna nutes + topmax, then 2 weeks of substituting all other nutes with a single product called Ripen, then (although unneccessary) plain water from then on out. Looking at an over-all flowering time of 11 weeks, combine this with a 14 week veg and u've got a plant thats taken half a year to grow!



Joos Springsteen said:


> Your mission has truly been accomplished! I remember reading that the main goal for this grow was to craft an aesthetically unique plant; it even went so far as to discount the yield so long as the plant looked right. As the flowered product is given to impress and even inspire the imagination, I would say that you've hit your mark.
> 
> Here's to a bountiful harvest in the coming weeks!


Thanks Joos, i kinda have to agree with u here, my mission is already accomplished no matter what happens in the remainder of her life.

From day 1 of this grow my goal was to grow a plant with some craaaazy twisting branching, with aesthetics taking higher priority than yield for sure. Like i've stated before, a crazy looking plant is all i wanted, the yield would simply be a bonus, the icing on the cake if u like. 

She already looks fucking beautiful, but my god wait till her calyx's swell and hairs change colours and all sorts, she's still got plenty more to offer!

Another huge bonus of this grow is the size of all the cola's, much fatter and plumper than i was expecting. I'm convinced this is not only to do with genetics, but also due to the way i trained her during veg, creating 100+ even height branches without topping a single one (intentionally)

Anyway thanks for the nice words, appreciate it


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 1, 2011)

i know the feeling about half a year mate its what mine will take all together...good job on that beast bro..its looking stella mate


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 1, 2011)

Threads like this show that growing is an art. You have managed to grow a very beautiful plant in a limited workspace, you used a different technique than most people (not to mention the material, lol), you achieved a difficult transplant, and at the end successfully dealt with the pest problem. I mean what the fuck mate, thumbs up, hats off! If I was still living in the UK I'd really nag you to see it in person! 

PS. Must spread some rep blah blah blah...


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is that the ghe ripen m8? Am gonnae use it 4 the last 2 wks n chop straight after think its supposed to act as a kinda flushing agent


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 1, 2011)

i like your trunk


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 1, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks, i think about 4 weeks left now... after this week.... i've got 2 more weeks feeding with Canna nutes + topmax, then 2 weeks of substituting all other nutes with a single product called Ripen, then (although unneccessary) plain water from then on out. Looking at an over-all flowering time of 11 weeks, combine this with a 14 week veg and u've got a plant thats taken half a year to grow!


That is some time and dedication my friend. You will be rewarded for that, please please pleaaaase, tell us the final yield when the time comes; clearly it's going to be quality bud


----------



## maariic (Dec 1, 2011)

Unbelievable plant! How does she smell? And how is with smelling outside the cab? Can you feel anything?


----------



## MojoResin (Dec 1, 2011)

Very awesome. Bonsai Weed!

You've inspired me to get a little more creative for my next grow.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i know the feeling about half a year mate its what mine will take all together...good job on that beast bro..its looking stella mate


Cheers, appreciate it. Just had a peek at ur lady, she aint lookin too shabby either! Would be good to get a shot under the canopy. Never the less very nice, she looks strong



Bluezdude said:


> Threads like this show that growing is an art. You have managed to grow a very beautiful plant in a limited workspace, you used a different technique than most people (not to mention the material, lol), you achieved a difficult transplant, and at the end successfully dealt with the pest problem. I mean what the fuck mate, thumbs up, hats off! If I was still living in the UK I'd really nag you to see it in person!
> 
> PS. Must spread some rep blah blah blah...


Haha again, thanks for the kind words! Glad to hear others appreciate my hard work, hardly anyone i know has a clue i've had this going on all this time, and i'm looking to keep things that way! Been quite an up and down journey to be fair, but learnt lots as a result so its all good. 

I'm not home and dry just yet... 4 more weeks then i'll gratefully soak up any praise!



scotia1982 said:


> Is that the ghe ripen m8? Am gonnae use it 4 the last 2 wks n chop straight after think its supposed to act as a kinda flushing agent


Yup, didn't know it was a flushing agent, i was primarily using it as a late flowering accelerator, to "ripen" my buds!



gingerbuddha said:


> That is some time and dedication my friend. You will be rewarded for that, please please pleaaaase, tell us the final yield when the time comes; clearly it's going to be quality bud


I'll think about it..



maariic said:


> Unbelievable plant! How does she smell? And how is with smelling outside the cab? Can you feel anything?


She smells DELICIOUS! And strrrooong. Very lemon-y, but at the same time i can see why its called Chocolate berry, got a very sweet yet almost citrus-y smell. Hard to describe really and thats the best i can do right about now. 

The only time the smell gets into my room is when i'm working on her, watering her ect, but i try and get this done just before the lights come on, so i can also turn off the fans to stop it blowing smelly air everywhere. But yeh, the cab is completely smell proof with the doors shut. Smells once a day for about half an hr... nothing really



MojoResin said:


> Very awesome. Bonsai Weed!
> 
> You've inspired me to get a little more creative for my next grow.


Thanks very much, i find you learn a lot more doing grows like this than standard grows. Definately more of a big weed bonsai tree than a bush, when starting this grow i kind've had a completely different picture in my head for the end product. Maybe i'll try and change the thread title..


----------



## veecoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Dude...I think I just creamed my pants, bonsai plant for sure that was my plan last grow. Someone posted about genetically influncing a plant by training it over generations, that would be cool. I think it would work over many generations.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 1, 2011)

haha thanks i guess, what happened to the plan then? I duno if genetically influencing a plant to grow in certain particular shapes is possible, wouldn't have thought so though, never really looked into it.


----------



## MojoResin (Dec 1, 2011)

All I know is I'm going to scrog/trellis the hell out of my next grow. My journal (blog) shows the current mess I'm in. I wish I'd seen this many months ago. 

So I'm fresh outta k-nex.  I am thinking metal screens are more my speed, but I did a little math.

I have a 2'7" x 2'7" x 5'11" tent (39.5 cubic feet). In it I'll install a 2'7" x 2'7" (6.6 sq. ft.) horizontal screen above the reservoir. Then install 3 more screens in the same dimensions up 3 walls (left, right & back) in a vertical position.

Now if the light is also placed 2'7" above the horizontal screen it forms a cube of 2'7" x 2'7" x 2'7" (17.2 cubic feet). Of course it can be raised or lowered on demand and is forced air ventilated.

The required minimum total lumens to maintain an average of 7500 footcandles from a single light source throughout a perfectly square space of 17.2 cubic feet is 50052 lumens.

It just so happens that 400W HPS bulbs are rated around 50000 lumens.

Now if I plant 3 plants, each gets 33.3% of the horizontal screen (2.2 sq. ft.) and one whole vertical screen (6.6 sq. ft.) for 8.8 sq. ft. of total trellis space per plant.

I dunno...the math works out too nicely not to give it a try.

But what do you think? Couldn't it work? The Cube-o-weed. 

Maybe the wave-o-weed? A 3 sided parabolic grid formed on the inner 3 walls with steep sides sweeping in toward the center of the hydro unit to about one foot above it.
That may be beyond my skill level. (e.g. I don't own a blow torch.)  However, I do have some zip ties, duct tape & a swiss army knife.

In everything I do, I ask myself, "How would MacGyver do it if he was hopped up on the reefer?"


----------



## andysbooks (Dec 1, 2011)

You're going to need a chainsaw when you go to cut down that tree


----------



## lilindian (Dec 2, 2011)

MojoResin said:


> All I know is I'm going to scrog/trellis the hell out of my next grow. My journal (blog) shows the current mess I'm in. I wish I'd seen this many months ago.
> 
> So I'm fresh outta k-nex.  I am thinking metal screens are more my speed, but I did a little math.
> 
> ...


Moj im waaaay ahead of you on this one. I actually got the idea to do this half way through this grow, sometime during veg (can rarely say that!).

I named it BOG (Box of green), slightly different plans to yours but very similar concept. My only problem is the shape of my cab, would be hugely easier to do a BOG in a more square footprint.

My idea (for a square cab/tent) was to have 4 plants, one on each face of the tent, all 4 pots on wheels to make moving them easy and safe. Each plant will be grown in a vertical SCROG, filling out the screen JUST like i've done in this grow, just vertical. 

I'd have a 600W if not 1000W running VERTICALLY in the middle, with loads of airflow both behind the screens and underneath, blowing air from bottom to top. I havn't done as many calculations as you re: lumens ect as i dont see the need... 1 1000W hanging vertically should be more than enough for 4 plants, obviously i'd have to upgrade a lot of my equipment to handle heat ect but i really wanna give it a go. 

The reason i wouldn't do a complete box on all sides is u'll have a hard time creating good air flow in the middle and dissipating the heat quickly. Think about it, if you had a canopy as thick as my current one on all sides, u'd get a lot of heat trapped in the middle, and possible a big increase in humidity as a result together with the fact that u'll also find it hard to move air efficiently in this space. 

Thinking a little ahead in terms of my 4 plant idea in a cab with a square footprint, think about how the buds in the corners will grow. They'd grow into each other! So for that reason i'd only train the central bit of each screen for a really dense canopy, leaving the edges with a bit more space, or even training the growth in such a way that the side branches have more space and can be positioned to obtain a round column of bud, instead of a square, where the corners will be further from the light (less lumens therefore less growth compared to middle). My BOG idea evolved into a COG idea (column of green!)

A round column of bud would ensure all parts of the plant along a certain line get equal light (i'm talking horizontally across the screen, not vertically, obviously the top and bottom would be further from the light), corners of the cab wouldn't get bunched up and you wont have bud from one plant growing directly into bud from another plant (no corners in a column!) 

Basically this grow has taught me LOADS, and i feel without doing this simpler grow first, i wouldn't have the knowledge or experience or hindsight required to pull off a BOG/COG. If anyone reading this is thinking of attempting this, unless you are hugely experienced in unorthodox plant training, i have to insist you start with something a little simpler.

I am by NO means any sort of expert what so ever, i just know how hard it has been to achieve what i have with this grow and how much time and dedication it took, and my COG idea would require me to slave away just like i did with this plant, but with an extra 3!

4 plants instead of 1 means a lot more time, a lot more effort, and most importantly a lot more complications! You really have to have a good idea where the grow is going right from the start if you're gona have any chance of successfully pulling this off. Also.... All the cola's growing horizontally will need supporting, every branch pretty much the way i have it pictured. But my god it would look fucking incredible!

I have pretty much planned this all out already, i just need to get started. However as previously stated i want to run this concept in a cab with a square footprint, not rectangular like my current one, would create EVEN MORE complications and i cant be bothered for all the extra effort it would require... So after this grow, or possibly the next one, i'm ripping this cabinet down and building a new one completely from scratch. Planning on going all out.... Just like i've attempted to do with this grow!

I'm not amazing at explaining stuff so i hope i got all my ideas and points across. If you start up a crazy grow, you have to make a journal and post a link here. I'll head over to your grow in a bit man.



andysbooks said:


> You're going to need a chainsaw when you go to cut down that tree


I'm not cutting this stalk are you mad!? This plant skeleton is gona be kept fully intact for years to come! When it comes to harvest, i'm gona attempt to leave as much stem as possible on the plant sitting in the pot, if you get me.... basically i'm trimming just below the cola's where the bud stops, leaving as much bare branching as possible.

Before anyone reading this comments on how this might affect my drying times ect, i'm planning on drawing out my drying time to 1-2 weeks minimum, want a super slow dry, so i'm gona leave all fan leaves ect on the cola's while they're hanging. Ideally i'd leave a looooong stalk at the bottom of each cola so the water content can be soaked up into the bud and slowly evaporated thus increasing the drying time and drawing it out, but i really really dont want to sacrifice the look of this crazy twisting branching, so i'm hoping the fan leaves will in essence do the same thing as leaving long stalks on (increase drying time)


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 2, 2011)

You do know that the proper abbreviation is KOG...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 2, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Moj im waaaay ahead of you on this one. I actually got the idea to do this half way through this grow, sometime during veg (can rarely say that!).
> 
> I named it BOG (Box of green), slightly different plans to yours but very similar concept. My only problem is the shape of my cab, would be hugely easier to do a BOG in a more square footprint.
> 
> ...


after harvest u should leave as much leaf as possible on her and even a little popcorn bud (if there is any lol) then stick her in a big one of those shallow bonsai decorative pots and pop her in soil and see if she survives that would be one cool bonsai


----------



## justin184 (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the knex


----------



## Indicator (Dec 2, 2011)

Go-Juss!! The skeleton would make one cool Christmas tree!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 2, 2011)

I think you should leave some leaf and popcorns on her... and reveg...


----------



## maariic (Dec 2, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I think you should leave some leaf and popcorns on her... and reveg...


 I think he cut off all popcorns!


----------



## slipperydip (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing showcase of skill man, kudos to you =D


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 3, 2011)

lilindian said:


> *
> Before anyone reading this comments on how this might affect my drying times ect, i'm planning on drawing out my drying time to 1-2 weeks minimum, want a super slow dry, so i'm gona leave all fan leaves ect on the cola's while they're hanging. Ideally i'd leave a looooong stalk at the bottom of each cola so the water content can be soaked up into the bud and slowly evaporated thus increasing the drying time and drawing it out, but i really really dont want to sacrifice the look of this crazy twisting branching, so i'm hoping the fan leaves will in essence do the same thing as leaving long stalks on (increase drying time)*


found this on a forum and saved it. dunno who wrote it

Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
not flush.

Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
the harshness, and burning of the throat and lungs is described when
smoking herb which hasn't been flushed properly.

You need to allow all of the chloraphyl to release while drying, but the problem
is that chloraphyl is only released at a certain rate, which is much slower
than water is allowed to release,you must allow adequate time to dry, and
the humidity needs to be around 35-45%, this allows the buds to stay moist
long enough to allow the chloraphyl to escape. It should take around 8 days
for the stem between the buds to be dry enough to snap when bent.

Tips:
Do not cut up individual branches when harvesting and hanging, this
allows the moisture to escape too quickly!

Do not trim the buds of their leaves before they are completely dried,
this also allows moisture to escape. Also this is KEY for the curing process,
a properly dried bud will smell MAGNIFICENT right after it is done being
trimmed. Trimming allows the terpenes to really expose themselves and
this causes excess moisture within the leaves and buds to allow the bud
to "sweat" and this is needs to happen right before the buds are jarred,
if you do this before you dry them, what happens to the terpenes? They are
released in to the air and dissipate, you need to do this before you jar them
and then the buds sit and bask in their own dankness..... This is how the
curing process begins. The dispenseries here in boulder buy my meds the
same day that I trim them because they smell as if they have already been
cured, but really, they were dried properly. 

this is how i plan on drying my bush


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 3, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> found this on a forum and saved it. dunno who wrote it
> 
> Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
> not flush.
> ...


 It is more work, but true story right there.


----------



## MojoResin (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know about this whole chlorOphyl degredation and taste being tied to the rate of moisture escape thing, but I do like the idea of not trimming off too many leaves until you start the cure. Because that means less time spent worrying about it right when you chop. Now that time is pushed off to the jarring process but it is not eliminated entirely. So if it results in a better end product then why the hell not.

My internal BS-o-meter thinks it needs a proper side by side test to settle the chlorophyl question though.

-------------------------
Test Parameters:
-------------------------

2 small batches of buds of similar weight and size from the same plant are sectioned off.

Leave both sets relatively un-trimmed until right before they are jarred to cure. No heat sources are applied to either set at any time.

One set is dried in the open (perhaps fan circulated) air and the other with fan-forced air ducted through a separate drying and dessicant chamber. The forced air one will dry days faster, so it will begin to cure days faster as well. Give the open air one as long as it needs to dry to a point similar to that at which you began the cure on the forced air batch.

However; when each is dry enough, go ahead and trim it and place it in jars to cure it. When they are both cured (however long you feel like waiting), smoke them.

If the chlorophyl theory is correct, the one dried with forced air should smoke "harshly" and have a more "cholorphylly" (sure it's a word) taste because the moisture escaped much faster in the beginning. 
If the chlorophyl theory is incorrect, both will smoke pretty much the same or have negligible differences.

No worries mon', I'm on it.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 4, 2011)

Stay tuned..


----------



## idontlikesociety (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 4, 2011)

looks like a big ass field lol


----------



## crazymanny00 (Dec 4, 2011)

its gonna be so dense... so dense


----------



## lilindian (Dec 4, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> after harvest u should leave as much leaf as possible on her and even a little popcorn bud (if there is any lol) then stick her in a big one of those shallow bonsai decorative pots and pop her in soil and see if she survives that would be one cool bonsai


I don't have the space to keep her  Plus i'm not a believer in Re-vegging plants, just dont think its worth it, even with this one. 

When her time comes i'm probably gona burry her skeleton in someones garden, give the birds something to jam on u know. 



Indicator said:


> Go-Juss!! The skeleton would make one cool Christmas tree!


If only i was harvesting her before christmas! I dont even think we got one this year...



maariic said:


> I think he cut off all popcorns!


Correct!



slipperydip said:


> Amazing showcase of skill man, kudos to you =D


Thanks man, nice to see my creation has reached the opposite side of the world! Gotta love the internet!



POUND TOWN said:


> found this on a forum and saved it. dunno who wrote it
> 
> Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
> not flush.
> ...


Came across this in your thread, and i instantly copied and pasted it onto my profile clipboard thing, first time i've used it! Anyway i agree with pretty much all that post, drying and curing correctly makes the most insane difference to bud, people never really do their grows justice unless they see the drying and curing just as much of an art as the initial growing! Plus that flavour i'm seeking can only really be achieved with a good solid cure, i'm talking 3 months minimum. 

I recently heard from a fairly reliable source that in amsterdam, they dry their bud for 3 weeks, before sticking it into paper bags for 5-6 MONTHS! Something to think about.....

To this day i wonder how they bring the taste out of the buds so well, i always put it down to them having access to certain pheno's, but now i think its down to them being able to grow so much, that they can afford to cure bud for 6 months before going on public sale...



crazymanny00 said:


> its gonna be so dense... so dense


The middle of this canopy IS a solid block of bud. At the start of this grow i doubted if this would even be possible..


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 4, 2011)

The way i see it (in regards to drying) you already waited 2-4 months for the buds to be ready, whats another week or so to PROPERLY dry/cure them? I mean after all you can quick dry one nug if you really are in need of some smoke ^_^


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 4, 2011)

so what everyone on this sight refers to on this sight as cring is really just performing a "slow dry"

curing actually occurs before the drying process when done properly

"Curing proceeds while the leaf is still alive, for until it dries, many of the leaf's life processes continue. Since the leaf's ability to produce sugars is thwarted, it breaks down stored starch to simple sugars, which are used for food. This gives the grass a sweet or earthy aroma and taste. At the same time, many of the complex proteins and pigments, such as chlorophyll, are broken down in enzymatic processes. This changes the colour of the leaf from green to various shades of yellow, brown, tan, or red, depending primarily on the variety, but also on growing environment and cure technique. The destruction of chlorophyll eliminates the minty taste that is commonly associated with green homegrown.

There are several methods of curing, most of which were originally designed to cure large quantities of tobacco. Some of them can be modified by the home grower to use for small marijuana harvests as well as large harvests. The methods used to cure marijuana are the air, flue, sweat, sun, and water cures.

Air Curing

Air curing is a technique developed in the United States for curing pipe and cigar tobacco. It was originally done in specially constructed barns made with ventilator slats which could be sealed; a small shed or metal building can easily be adapted for this use. However, this method of curing works only when there is enough material to keep the air saturated with moisture.

Wires are strung across the barn, and the marijuana plants or plant parts are hung from them, using string, wire twists, or the crooks of branches. The plants material should be closely spaced, but there should be enough room between branches (a few inches) so that air circulates freely. The building is kept unventilated until all the material loses some chlorophyll (green colour). This loss occurs rapidly during warm sunny weather because heat builds up, which hastens the cure. In wet or overcast weather, the temperature in the chamber will be cooler, and the process will proceed more slowly. If these conditions last for more than a day or two, unwanted mould may grow on the plants. The best way to prevent mould from forming is to raise the temperature to 90F by using a heater.

After the leaves have lost their deep green and become pale, the ventilator or windows are opened slightly, so that the temperature and humidity are lowered and the curing process is slowed. The process then continues until all traces of chlorophyll are eliminated. The entire process may take six weeks. Then the ventilators are opened, and an exhaust fan installed if necessary, to dry the material to the point that it can be smoked but still is moist, that is, bends rather than crumbles or powders when rubbed between thumb and forefinger.

Flue Curing

Flue curing differs from air curing in that the process is speeded up by using an external source of heat, and the air circulation is more closely regulated. This method can be used with small quantities of material in a small, airtight curing box constructed for the purpose. Large quantities can be hung in a room or barn as described in Air Curing.

A simple way to control the temperature when curing or drying small amounts of marijuana is to place the material to be cured in a watertight box (or a bottle) with ventilation holes on the top. Place the box in a water-filled container, such as a pot, fish-tank, or bathtub. The curing box contains air and will float. The water surrounding the box is maintained at the correct temperature by means of a stove or hotplate, fish-tank or water-bed heater, or any inexpensive immersible heater. Temperature of the water is monitored.

With the marijuana loosely packed, maintain water temperature at 90 degrees. After several days, the green tissue turns a pale yellow-green or murky colour, indicating yellow or brown pigments. Then increase temperature, to about 100 degrees, until all traces of green disappear. Raise the temperature once again, this time to 115 degrees, until a full, ripe colour develops. Also increase ventilation at this time, so that the marijuana dries. Plants dried at high temperature tend to be brittle; so lower the temperature before drying is completed. This last phase of drying can be done at room temperature, out of the water bath. The whole process takes a week or less.

Marijuana cured by this technique turns a deep brown colour. Immature material may retain some chlorophyll and have a slight greenish cast. Taste is rich yet mild.

Sweat Curing

Sweat curing is the technique most widely used in Colombia. Long branches containing colas are layered in piles about 18 inches high and a minimum of two feet square, more often about ten by fifteen feet. Sweat curing actually incorporates the fermenting process. Within a few hours the leaves begin to heat up from the microbial action in the same way that a compost pile ferments. Then change in colour is very rapid; watch the pile carefully, so that it does not overheat and rot the colas. Each day unpack the piles, and remove the colas that have turned colour. Within four or five days, all the colas will have turned colour. They are then dried. One way to prevent rot while using this method is to place cotton sheets, rags, or paper towels between each double layer of colas. The towels absorb some of the moisture and slow down the process.

Sweat curing can be modified for use with as little marijuana as two large plants. Pack the marijuana tightly in a heavy paper sack (or several layers of paper bags), and place it in the sun. The light is converted to heat and helps support the sweat.

Another variation of the sweat process occurs when fresh undried marijuana is bricked. The bricks are placed in piles, and they cure while being transported.

A simple procedure for a slow sweat cure is to roll fresh marijuana in plastic bags. Each week, open the bag for about an hour to evaporate some water. In about six weeks, the ammonia smell will dissipate somewhat, and the grass should be dried. This cure works well with small quantities of mediocre grass, since it concentrates the material.

Sun Curing

A quick way to cure small quantities of marijuana is to loosely fill a plastic bag or glass jar, or place a layer between glass or plastic sheets, and expose the material to the sun. Within a few hours the sun begins to bleach it. Turn the marijuana every few hours, so that all parts are exposed to the sun. An even cure is achieved in one to two days {(see Plate 16)}. Some degradation of THC may occur using this method.

Water Cure

Unlike other curing methods, the water cure is performed after the marijuana is dried. Powder and small pieces are most often used, but the cure also works with whole colas. The material is piled loosely in a glass or ceramic pot which is filled with luke-warm water. (When hot water is used, some of the THC is released in oils, which escape and float to the top of the water.) Within a few hours many of the non-psychoactive water-soluble substances dissolve. An occasional gentle stirring speeds the process. The water is changed and the process repeated. Then the grass is dried again for smoking.

THC is not water-soluble; so it remains on the plant when it is soaked. By eliminating water-soluble substances (pigments, proteins, sugars, and some resins), which may make up 25 percent of the plant material by weight, this cure may increase the concentration of THC by up to a third.

Marijuana cured by this method has a dark, almost black colour, and looks twisted and curled, something like tea leaves. The water cure is frequently used to cure dried fan leaves and poor-quality grass."

this info was taken from 

"the marijuana growers guide by mel frank and ed rosenthal"

maybe this is what they do in the dam to get there awesome flavour. maybe that is why barneys always seems to win the cannabis cup, they might simply have there cure down pat so there flavour is the best while maintaning the most thc. good curing and drying practices could account for alot


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 5, 2011)

very informative, not gonna quote it since it will take up so much space lol.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 5, 2011)

i think in my first grow im going to try one jar of bud in an old fishtank i have then i can control the heat with the tank heater. they sound risky mould wise


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

*Engineers Dream F2 REGULAR*


Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Casey Jones (OG Thai, Trainwreck, Sour Diesel) x DPQ (Deep Purple x Querkle)
Flowering Time : Long
Outdoor Harvest : sept/Oct
Height : Medium
THC Level : High

We were lucky enough to be given a clone of the Casey Jones High Times Cannabis Cup entry from DevilsHarvestSeeds. Taking third place in the HTCC was a bit of an underestimation of the greatness of this cross, in our opinion. It has vigour, a short flowering period, a complex set of aromas (sour, sweet, herby, floral) and it is a really easy plant to grow. It is a relatively hungry beast but, in our experience, tells you just before it is finishing that it has had enough. The fan leaves start yellowing as it sucks up the energy in a thirsty race to finish itself off.

The DPQ male that we have used for our DPQ F2s just adds the most amazing amount of trichomes to anything you cross it with. With the Casey Jones already being very resinous and frosty, with the benefits of the DPQs genetics added to the fray we knew we were going to end up with something special. Although the Casey Jones has really nice finishing colours (reds, purples, dark greens), if left outside to finish with sufficient temperature drops (15 degree plus), when cured the bud will still be the traditional colur without those purple tinges to it. 

With adding the DPQ into the mix there is now a natural Purple pheno of the Engineers Dream as well as a more traditional Casey-leaning pheno. Bud calyxes on the phenos just explode with growth towards the end, creating large dome-like calyxes that protrude out of the bud, making them look like some sort of medieval weapon. Excellent yielders with time to veg and also if put into flower from 12/12 (the flowering ladies will produce more than 1 oz each in this method  SOG). 

The high from the Purple pheno again is energetic but also narcotic, whereas the Casey-leaning pheno with more autumn colours to the finished product evokes a high that will have you giggling and laughing without being sure of why you started. The Engineers Dream has deep flavours with all the genetics having their own little stamp on the taste and smell. The Casey pheno is sweeter on the nose and the darker pheno has more sour and deep spicy tones. A plant that will be sure to power your Engine either way. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Strawberry Sour Diesel (T-Light) FEMINIZED
*

Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Strawberry Cough x Original Sour Diesel
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : Med-High

For the connoisseurs out there or those with a constant eye out for a new powerhouse strain to enhance their collection, the Strawberry Original F2 should not be missed. Straight out of the history books, the Strawberry Cough (Kyle Kushman) and Original Sour Diesel were united in order to extract the very best from both strains. Around nine weeks flowering will bring you a batch of super strong buds packed with juicy strawberry flavour, but retaining the hard impact and floatiness of the old-school Kush. This Strain was the unofficial winner of the 2011 hightimes cup.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New Blue Diesel REGULAR*


Type: Indica dominant Hybride
Flowering time 8-9 weeks
Harvest: upto 450 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste: Diesel coverd in berry's
Effect: strong combie of high and stoned
Flowers: colorfull and full of thc
THC: Percentage up to 20%


(Blueberry Indica / NYCD)

The NYCD is loved all over the world for here taste and smell but sannie thinks he can improve this by making this New Blue Diesel. A combination of the nycd and the blueberry indica will provide a taste explosion that you will not forget soon. On top of this will a fair part be coloring from green/pink up to full Blue. The leafs will stay green.













The mother that is used in this cross is the Blueberry Indica which will provide the fruity part of the NBD,beside's this she will give some extra potency and less leafs. because of the stron indica influence's she will reduce the flowering time's to 8-9 weeks.


The used father in this cross is the same that is used for our nycd f3 and shall provide the taste and diesel smell. This dude is outstanding beautifull end smells alot, this combined with the BBI will give a combination which is made in heaven.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sugar Punch Feminized
*



Type:	 Sativa dominante hybrid
Flowering time 9-10 weeks
Harvest: Upto 600 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste: Sweet combi of caramel, grapefruit and lemon
Effect: Strong almost narcotic stoned/high
Flowers: Medium long sativa like buds
THC: Percentage up to 24%

SSH X The One
Sometimes a feminized cross can give benefits for a breeders, just like the Sugar Punch. In this cross the advantages from both parents are really floating to the surface and enhance each other positive characters. Old school power combined in a sugar coated bud.
Super Silver Haze is a elite clone which we are using for a while now and she proved herself time after time to see in the Shackzilla. The One (mother of killing fields and madonna) also fits this description, but she is more sweet and has a more narcotic high. Both parents are strong and sweet plants, this is why we choose the name Sugar Punch.














With a flowering time from around the 9-10 weeks she is a perfect hybrid, she is a strong growing plant. 9 plants op 1 m2 with around one week vegetation time should do the trick, more plants you need less veg time and less plants need more veg time. Sugar Punch is a good yielding plant with some of the best top quality smoke you will have ever experienced.
In this cross there some colored pheno's to find but the majority is green covered in trichomes and harsh, sweet like candy but with the experience of a sledge hammer. Dreamy and distracted are some features of the Sugar Punch, flying on a pink carpet through the day
This is a must have for the taste lovers which appreciate strong weed.


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Dec 5, 2011)

they all sound amazing!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> they all sound amazing!


I know! The only problem is they're not all feminized.... Getting Females out the Regular ones is gona be tricky, gona have to properly plan out the vegging stage.

Rough plan... veg 3 of each regular seeded strains, take clones off all of them, root them, stick the 6 vegged plants into flower, find out the males/females, destroy males, keep females flowering whilst the other batch are vegging.

By this point i'd know the clones that were female, so id take them, and plant these together with the feminized seeds of the other strains, so they all grow to roughly the same size. Maybe even start germinating the feminized seeds a week early so they reach clone size before being planted all together.

Have no idea if i made any sense or not above but yeh!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

why dont u put all of em on 12/12 to root out the males and fems and then clone it from there


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 5, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I know! The only problem is they're not all feminized.... Getting Females out the Regular ones is gona be tricky, gona have to properly plan out the vegging stage.
> 
> Rough plan... veg 3 of each regular seeded strains, take clones off all of them, root them, stick the 6 vegged plants into flower, find out the males/females, destroy males, keep females flowering whilst the other batch are vegging.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying, and it makes perfect sense. I try to only use fem'd seeds. Had an incident yesterday with a reg seed... actually a bag seed. Looked great on top... lots of bud sites... was like... yay... female... and then halfway down the plant... had a couple sacks. Wouldn't have even known except I was trimming... reg seeds scare me. LoL. Holdin onto my 2 LA Confidential Reg seeds til I can have a seperate cab... then if it turns male, I can cross it. Eh, either way... Your grow keeps me dreamin, can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

Pictures really dont do this plant justice. The size of certain cola's (now probably the size of coke cans) and the density of the canopy cannot be seen properly in the pictures no matter how much i've attempted to photograph them. 

Anyway, something is better than nothing!










































 The Spider is the first one i've ever seen in this cupboard period. If it wasn't for the sticky trap i probably would never have seen it. It looks like a bog standard house spider, 2 weeks ago it would've been in heaven with all the flies to munch. 


 Replaced all the traps for fresh ones yesterday to help me assess the Gnat problem. 2 weeks ago, after 24hrs i had hundreds more flies.... today... that number has been reduced to 3! Actually 2, one was a spider.


 Gnat off has been taken out of my feeding schedule as i feel the problem is well under control now. If i see more flies on my traps during the course of the week i'll reintroduce it. 


 I'm also considering using a product called "Bud Rot Stop" for obvious reasons. This is what it's meant to do.

_"Bud Rot Stop is a revolutionary product that doesnt just protect against Bud Rot it destroys existing infections and restores your plants back to full health. An amazing innovation, Bud Rot Stop works by effectively forcing the Botrytis (bud rot) spores to germinate on your plants and then eliminates them as they form. This completely eradicates the spores from your plant, curing existing infections and preventing new ones from occurring. Highly recommended, especially to people growing heavy flowering plants which are more prone to rot."
_

I will use this for the next week - 2 weeks only, just as a precaution. The canopy is just so damn dense....


 The leaves that were previously yellowing and eventually stopped yellowing have now grown out over the past 2 weeks or so. For this reason you can still see a fair few leaves with yellow tips, with growth further down the leaf a real deep healthy green colour. Basically its nothing to worry about what so ever.


 Throughout the week i've also been trying to clear up the underside of the canopy a bit by removing leaves that are getting no light/have began to degrade or for whatever reason look damaged. 

Doing this serves several purposes, most importantly it airs out my canopy a bit, and allows the middle to breath a little. It also allowed me to see the popcorn buds at the very bottom of the canopy. I've tried photographing these, but again found it extremely hard!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 5, 2011)

nice! problems solved! now back to the good part, bud  they look great cant wait for those things to get real fat lol. looks like you got a overgrown rebel in the corner there


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6733515 said:


> nice! problems solved! now back to the good part, bud  they look great cant wait for those things to get real fat lol. looks like you got a overgrown rebel in the corner there


Haha yup, full steam ahead! I can't wait for the final swell which should hit her in about a week - 2 weeks, then we're on the home stretch. 

I've actually got 2 overgrown rebels in both the back corners! About the size of coke cans... They stand like king and queen, over looking the peasants! Actually the back right one isn't really towering over the rest but its super chunky


----------



## maariic (Dec 5, 2011)

The first pic is the best! It really looks like a crazy tree that is trying to take over your house! Can't wait to see the skeleton. And buds of course


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

maariic said:


> The first pic is the best! It really looks like a crazy tree that is trying to take over your house! Can't wait to see the skeleton. And buds of course


Thanks man, have to agree with u, thats why i stuck it right at the top!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking perfect as usual matey,brilliant gardening so far


----------



## mjizzle (Dec 5, 2011)

cant wait to see the yield at the end


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 5, 2011)

That is lookin great! 

You should look into getting a grow tent after this.
they have poles so its really easy to set up a screen of string or wire
If you got a 600 a 3x3 to 4x4 would do you nicely. 
with all mylar and enough air vents and almost completely light proof.


----------



## maariic (Dec 6, 2011)

budbro18 said:


> That is lookin great!
> 
> You should look into getting a grow tent after this.
> they have poles so its really easy to set up a screen of string or wire
> ...


 But are there k'nex adapters in grow tent?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 6, 2011)

sikkk update bro...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Whoa, week 8 and no sign of hair drying? And look at all those hairs! That looks so weird and cool. Aren't you worried about PM or mold with such massive density?

edit:
Woops wrong. I see that they're just starting to dry.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 6, 2011)

maariic said:


> But are there k'nex adapters in grow tent?


hahaha im sure with one modification on each corner you could have a whole 4x4 k'nex screen

or do the easy thing and get chicken wire.

SO SIMPLE


----------



## mikerob (Dec 6, 2011)

Your plant seems to be really groing well were the cfl lights are. isn't that weird?


----------



## lilindian (Dec 6, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Looking perfect as usual matey,brilliant gardening so far


Appreciate it!



mjizzle said:


> cant wait to see the yield at the end


I'm normally pretty good (lucky) with guessing yields from pics, but this plant completely throws me off!



budbro18 said:


> That is lookin great!
> 
> You should look into getting a grow tent after this.
> they have poles so its really easy to set up a screen of string or wire
> ...


The reason for building this cab in the proportions its in is so it fits snuggly inside an alcove in my bedroom, and doesn't stand out in the slightest. I've had surveyors come in to measure up my room ect in the past and they havn't batted an eye. By all means they noticed the cab but must've assumed it was a normal wardrobe, made sure there was nothing in sight to give the game away. 

As long as i'm here, i'm dedicated to working in this space i've got. As much as i'd love to expand and get more experiments going on, side by side comparisons ect, i also find it very very useful to do small compact grows, it's more challenging, in ways easier to tweek, other ways harder, and probably most importantly it forces you to do stuff you wouldn't necessarily need to think about/do in a larger grow! For example, if i had a whole room to grow in, i never ever would've grown a plant quite like this! Being in this small space forced to me to think outside of the box. 

Plus its nice to show people they don't need a huge amount of space to get up nd running and start learning! I completely see what u mean though, however i still wouldn't buy a tent, i'd build a room inside a room. For me construction is all part of the hobby, i've grown up around tools everywhere!

Something i thought of today as i was passing by a "Come see Santa" thing.... What about inflatable tents... The trapped air in the walls of the tent would act as good insulation. It can be collapsed quickly for flat inspections ect, will be light proof, inside would be highly reflective somehow. Obviously havn't given it a huge amount of thought....



lordjin said:


> Whoa, week 8 and no sign of hair drying? And look at all those hairs! That looks so weird and cool. Aren't you worried about PM or mold with such massive density?
> 
> edit:
> Woops wrong. I see that they're just starting to dry.


Hair drying? You mean when they start turning orange and receeding into the buds? I'm not expecting that action for another couple weeks yet, its a 11 week strain, roughly, although i've heard of ppl letting it go for up to 14 weeks, so still kinda early days either way!



mikerob said:


> Your plant seems to be really groing well were the cfl lights are. isn't that weird?


I think its more down to the generation of branching than the CFL's. The reason i think this is because some of the biggest healthiest buds are on the back side of the cab, away from the CFL, and CFL light diminishes quite quickly, so if it were making a difference in the sense ur saying, then it would be very noticeable the way i see it. 

I see why u think that though, but bare in mind i topped all the branches in the middle of the canopy a couple weeks ago, so thats why they're not towering like the ones on the side.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, long flower time. Interesting strain to be sure. How you got it to grow like that is anyone's guess, tho. Very unique grow.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 6, 2011)

Decided to get properly stuck in today and dived into my canopy looking for dead leaves, mould and un developed branches.

Found plenty of dead leaves and swiftly removed them.

Found NO MOULD so far!! I'm amazed really.

Found about 6 undeveloped branches, they'll probably get thrown in the hash pile. 


Anyway, to get to the bottom of the middle of the plant i literally had to rip the canopy open, cola's are growing right into each other and touching all the way up. This was the first time i got to properly see how fat, long and developed all the cola's are throughout the plant as up till this point i've been EXTREMELY gentle with the plant as a whole.

I can conclude that i'm looking at way more than 10oz... the size of a lot of these cola's is ridiculous considering how many of them i have, most plants only have a few max, and their shapes... never seen buds grow like this... Anyway, after today's clean up i'm more excited than ever to harvest her, as for the first time u lot will be able to see what i'm going on about, nd just how much bud is growing on this tree. Each branch i cut will be lined up so you can get an over-all idea of each ones size and shape (current pictures show neither).

There is a bit of under developed bud at the very bottom of some branches (popcorn bud) but after today's opening up of the canopy and removal of leaves, there's more light penetration, more air penetration, and i'm quite hopeful these will develop a little more. Worst comes to worst i've got more stuff to make some quality hash with!

Speaking of which, touching the buds as much as i did today to rip open the canopy left me with VERY sticky fingers, so i started rubbing and ended up with a very decent sized ball of hash (for just pulling buds apart). 

Gona make a nice smoke for tonight. This will be the first i get to try of this plant.

I also went shopping for some Rot Stop and Boost, and while there i was enlightened to the fact that Ripen is far from organic. So i will NOT be using it. Instead i went ahead and purchased a late flowering supplement called "Bloom Final", the same company that make the calmag i use, the Groigen and Florigen. Their range is fully organic.

Here's a little something on Bloom Final:

_"Bloom FINAL is a high quality late flowering product that stimulates massive fruit and flower growth in the last 2 weeks before harvest. Bloom FINAL is based around an organic compound called Triacontanol that stimulates and increases the production of plant hormones related to fruiting and bloom response. The effect that increasing these hormone levels (naturally from within the plant) is immense, with large gains in yield and fruit size over the final stages. Use in conjunction with base nutrients from 2 weeks before harvest, and on its own (with no other additives or nutrients) for the final week. Highly concentrated and used at just 1ml/Litre."_

Will be used in weeks 9/10 and then plain water in week 11, then harvest.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 6, 2011)

man i love your updates! like thats crazy how much rez hash you got lol like damn. i cant wait to see this girls final weight and size lol like this is one crazy grow man i would call it a legend, The legend of The Great Kinex Grow


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 6, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Decided to get properly stuck in today and dived into my canopy looking for dead leaves, mould and un developed branches.
> 
> Found plenty of dead leaves and swiftly removed them.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear about the mold. I have been meaning to try the Final Bloom as well as your post reminded me to order some. I'm interested to see the results as well, will be using myself in two weeks.


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 7, 2011)

Another fine update.... Rep+


----------



## lilindian (Dec 7, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6739655 said:


> man i love your updates! like thats crazy how much rez hash you got lol like damn. i cant wait to see this girls final weight and size lol like this is one crazy grow man i would call it a legend, The legend of The Great Kinex Grow


What can i say ... i try to please! 

Its funny i was actually SUPER disappointed with the hash yesterday, decent high, very subtle and mellow but really fuck all taste, a huge contrast to the scissor hash i got off my blue cheese after trimming. Not really sure what thats down to.... under-developed trichs in yesterdays hash compared to fully matured trichs in the blue cheese... i duno. 

I think we should just leave it as "The legend", K'nex was only a part of the story of this grow, what about the height of the screen, method of training, full spectrum, giant air-pot, crazy branching and hopefully massive yield in just over 2 sq ft? Plus the strain so far is KILLER! No single element of this grow gives it legendary status, its a combination of everything that would justify such a title!

Anyway thanks man, always nice to hear such things



Someguy15 said:


> Good to hear about the mold. I have been meaning to try the Final Bloom as well as your post reminded me to order some. I'm interested to see the results as well, will be using myself in two weeks.


Yeh its funny, was speaking to some guy about the Bloom range, he actually said every yellow bottle in the shop is a waste of money and not to invest in em, he said he lost a whole crop to them once. Conveniently he decided to break this to me AFTER i bought the Final Bloom but watever, chances are i still would've bought it. Reasons for that are i've used Florigen and Groigen from the same range with very good results. Also i'm using Bloom's Calmag pretty much every feed at the moment to balance things up a bit and she's loving it. So whilst the whole range might not work well as a whole (which makes such little sense but nevermind), individual supplements have proven their worth, at least for me anyway. At this point in time I'm quite confident in Bloom Final



Jay_normous said:


> Another fine update.... Rep+


Keep posting in my thread with that avy and i'll return the favour with something equally pleasing on the eyes!


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to hear the molds bein kept at bay matey it is my dreaded enemy had it twice now 

Ur updates are quality mate,i always sit down at ma laptop n then my mind goes blank lol. Anyways keep up the excellent work,think i'm as excited as u about yr harvest.

Peace out buddy


----------



## Indicator (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you shown Sannie this? Think it would make him proud! You should post it on opengrow for the monthly contest (free beans).


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Dec 7, 2011)

that's one nice looking plant mate well done


----------



## lilindian (Dec 7, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Glad to hear the molds bein kept at bay matey it is my dreaded enemy had it twice now
> 
> Ur updates are quality mate,i always sit down at ma laptop n then my mind goes blank lol. Anyways keep up the excellent work,think i'm as excited as u about yr harvest.
> 
> Peace out buddy


Twice! Damn, i got it first time round and vowed to do everything in my power to not let it happen again. I've bought this Bud rot stop thing but reading the bottle today before feeding Suze i realised its a foilar spray, not something you mix in to your feeding water. Spraying my buds would be plain stupid right about now, i'd look like a complete idiot, so i think i'll return the bottle, save myself some P's.

Anyway thanks man, i'm just glad i'm not doing daily updates anymore! Once a week leaves me a lot more to write about.

P.s - this hardly is worth mentioning, but i HATE being called "Buddy", i'm just strange like that! Sorry man, i just cant stand it!



Indicator said:


> Have you shown Sannie this? Think it would make him proud! You should post it on opengrow for the monthly contest (free beans).


Funny u ask, i only yesterday signed up to OpenGrow in a quest to send either Sannie or even better Eskobar a link to this journal. Because i post all images on imageshack and not upload them through RIU, you don't have to be logged in to see this thread in all its glory. So literally all i need is to get a link to this journal posted somewhere in the "Sannies" Breeders section of OpenGrow, or "Eskobars" Breeders section...

I added Eskobar as a friend hoping i could send him a private message but alas no option.... and i can't post on the Forums yet so ... yeh.... i duno! 

If anyone's got any other ways of giving em a shout then i'm all ears, otherwise i'm gona have to keep tryin opengrow. Seen the monthly contests, they're more directed at beautiful individual buds not whole plants, but we'll see! Could do with some free beans for sure. 



GHOSTDOG SA said:


> that's one nice looking plant mate well done


Thanks, aint seen u round here in a while.... How'd ur last one turn out? I ended up sub'ing to so many journals i lost track of half of them.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 7, 2011)

So i opened my cab today half an hr before lights on to give her a good feeding (feeding every 3 days at the moment) and to my great surprise, A LOT, and i mean most here, of the hairs in the middle of the canopy have turned orange/brown and started receeding (Shout-out to Lordjin)

Now i wasn't expecting this for another week or so, but thats not the surprise. What i find interesting is A.) How quickly the hairs have changed, literally from straight white to brown/orange over night on all affected buds, and B.) The buds in the middle of the canopy i.e. the topped ones, seem to be way ahead of the HUGE outter cola's in terms of maturity. The giant buds around the edges still have beautiful straight white pistils, whilst the rest (mid canopy) have turned significantly orange. 

I'm hoping, that when i open my cab tomorrow i'll see that the buds around the edge of the canopy have caught up and hairs have began changing colour.

This latest stunt by Suze has made me a little anxious, as the very earliest i can harvest her is approx 4 weeks from today, which at the moment i'm thinking is a little too far away if the pistils have already began changing colours/receeding. 

Is the extra 2 weeks going to make any difference? Sure she might be a little past her peak maturity but the losses will be insignificant after a proper dry and cure.

The only other option is to harvest her next week which i'm sure will be too early. Not only that but i will have no control what so ever over the drying of this plant, and the VERY last thing i want is a super fast dry...

Anyway i'll try and get some pics for you to show you what i'm on about, camera was out of battery today.

Meanwhile, hopefully these will do!








The rest are on their way... i hope


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 7, 2011)

how do they look so much like beads?lol why cant you harvest her before 4 weeks?


----------



## lilindian (Dec 7, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6742069 said:


> how do they look so much like beads?lol why cant you harvest her before 4 weeks?


haha they're seeds amongst the beads! It's to disguise them, just incase the envelope opens or something, i duno.

I'm away for a couple weeks over xmas, my brother's in the room next door and he aint goin anywhere so i'm leaving him in charge of Suze. He JUST about did enough last time...... but he better step his game up this time round! I need this plant looking pristine when i get back so i can take 1001 photo's of her at her absolute peak before harvest. 

Last time i came home after leaving my Sour Diesel in his hands to find the plant DEAD, haha, and dry, but she was still delicious and fully matured! I literally cut her down and stuck her straight into jars to remoisten her as she already dried up waiting for my return.

Really really hoping i come back to a green plant this time, as apose to a completely yellow one.

I just had a look at Suze again and it must be the lights because all of a sudden i see more white pistils and not as many orange! Crazy..


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 7, 2011)

aww thats sucks bout your last grow, i hope he doesnt kill it this time!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 7, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6742261 said:


> aww thats sucks bout your last grow, i hope he doesnt kill it this time!


Yeh, thats why i posted loads more pics of the Blue cheese nd hardly any of the Sour D, one looked SO much better than the other! Last grow was his warm up, his introduction if you like, this time i'm gona make it clear, no fucking about...

If he kills Suze i'll kill him..... simples


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

1st of all my apologies m8 nothing worse than gettong called something u cant stand makes u almost not like a person without really knowing them.if u know what mean??

Anyways is the middle of ur canopy closer to ur main light source? If yes they may be receiving a little more lumens than towards the outsides makin them mature a little quicker. Jst an idea had a few ciders so probably making up new theories lol. Have u checked the trichs? As long as uv no rot dnt matter bout the hairs as long as ur trichs are clear.

Probs me talkin shite but take it easy mate


----------



## lilindian (Dec 7, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> 1st of all my apologies m8 nothing worse than gettong called something u cant stand makes u almost not like a person without really knowing them.if u know what mean??
> 
> Anyways is the middle of ur canopy closer to ur main light source? If yes they may be receiving a little more lumens than towards the outsides makin them mature a little quicker. Jst an idea had a few ciders so probably making up new theories lol. Have u checked the trichs? As long as uv no rot dnt matter bout the hairs as long as ur trichs are clear.
> 
> Probs me talkin shite but take it easy mate


Haha no worries man its aallll gd, how were u meant to know!?

I assumed the middle would get more lumens than the sides so allowed the sides of the canopy to grow a good 4-5 inches higher to compensate, so i doubt its that, but good suggestion. I just think its taking time for shit to reach the end of the branches as these are the bits that make up the huge side colas. 

Havnt checked the trichs yet, was gona wait till i had more clear signs she was near the end before doing that but theres no harm doin it now. Expect some microscope pics tmrw!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

nice additions mate bring on the next grow cant wait...whats the plan for these


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Your doing good. Nothing like a blanket of blooming bud.



lilindian said:


> Pictures really dont do this plant justice. The size of certain cola's (now probably the size of coke cans) and the density of the canopy cannot be seen properly in the pictures no matter how much i've attempted to photograph them.
> 
> Anyway, something is better than nothing!
> 
> ...


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 8, 2011)

Good lookin grow man!
I'm sorry if this has been brought up before, I really just look at the pictures in these types of threads, but have you considered hanging your hps vertically? You have the reflection to support it, and it seems like your hood is crammed in that small space. It wouldn't be much energy, probably less than you are using now in fact, to cool it too.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
Here's heath's famous vertical grow where he got over 2 lbs using 1 600 watt hps.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't see how hanging a bulb vertically is going to put more light on his canopy. He doesn't have the room to do a proper vertical grow in that tent. Just simply too much space. I know that healths flooded tube grow is very very impressive, but if you have ever tried a stadium grow, you know that A. you have to have a fuck load of plants, and be, it is a very advanced from of growing with allot of limitations. I helped a buddy with a big vertical SOG. Talk about major pain in the ass. You basically flip to 12/12 after a week. We had like 150 clones to sort through and they all had to placed in the unit. then some took off, some didn't, and some were in between. Very difficult to keep things really even to maximize the benefits of the vertical grow. The some of the roots were clogging the pipes, and the water was getting hot by the end. He basically turned to me one evening and said..dude, this is a pain in the fucking ass and he sold the unit after the grow.

Just my 2 cents. I just wanted people to know (mostly the newbs) that those systems look super cool and you can get banger results... but believe me, you are going to go through a little suffering to get there.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I just had four plants surrounding a vertical bulb and the results were fucking awesome. I see what you're saying though, I didn't know the dimensions of the cab, so it probably makes sense that a vert wouldn't work. But holy shit man, ever since reading heaths journal I was converted... I guess I'm just trying to get more people on the bandwagon.


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

She looks amazing dude, I want to just lay on her hahaha!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> why dont u put all of em on 12/12 to root out the males and fems and then clone it from there


Good idea! Gona have to veg a little, enough to grab clones off all of em, but yeh, as soon as i've got a clone, bang, 12/12



kevin murphy said:


> nice additions mate bring on the next grow cant wait...whats the plan for these


Thanks man, Urm.... 4 plant grow, 4 seperate K'nex SCROG screens sitting on top of each pot so i can move the order of the plants about. Same reverse tie method will be used, and this time i'm sticking to 1st generation branching for super chunky cola's! All air pots, fully Organic once again, same nutes! Think of this canopy, made up of 4 different strains 



mccumcumber said:


> Good lookin grow man!
> I'm sorry if this has been brought up before, I really just look at the pictures in these types of threads, but have you considered hanging your hps vertically? You have the reflection to support it, and it seems like your hood is crammed in that small space. It wouldn't be much energy, probably less than you are using now in fact, to cool it too.
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
> Here's heath's famous vertical grow where he got over 2 lbs using 1 600 watt hps.


If i could reply in pictures i would...

Anyway thanks man, i think legally has covered most the things i'd say on the vertical grow idea, however....

I *do* infact plan to do a vertical grow, but due to the size and shape of my current cab, i'd need to knock it all down and build something a little better suited for such an idea. I've been brainstorming possible ways of making it work in my current cab, and i've thought up ways to do it, i'm talking vertical SCROGS here.

If i do one, it probably wont be next grow, but the grow after, for various reasons. If anything it gives me plenty of time to plan stuff which will hopefully make life a lot easier when it actually comes to it.

REgarding the hood, it's been long replaced with a cool tube! Much more efficient for the space i'm in. Allows me to hang the light a lot lower. 

As impressive as Heath's grows have been, IF.... i can pull off the idea i've got in mind.... urgh.... I don't know how long he vegged when he got 2lbs, but mine would be longer, and i'd get a SHIT-LOAD more bud than 2lbs in a space not much bigger than what i'm working with. I really don't mind doing Epic grows in the future even though this ones been HARD WORK, as long as i've got stuff to smoke while they grow!



legallyflying said:


> I don't see how hanging a bulb vertically is going to put more light on his canopy. He doesn't have the room to do a proper vertical grow in that tent. Just simply too much space. I know that healths flooded tube grow is very very impressive, but if you have ever tried a stadium grow, you know that A. you have to have a fuck load of plants, and be, it is a very advanced from of growing with allot of limitations. I helped a buddy with a big vertical SOG. Talk about major pain in the ass. You basically flip to 12/12 after a week. We had like 150 clones to sort through and they all had to placed in the unit. then some took off, some didn't, and some were in between. Very difficult to keep things really even to maximize the benefits of the vertical grow. The some of the roots were clogging the pipes, and the water was getting hot by the end. He basically turned to me one evening and said..dude, this is a pain in the fucking ass and he sold the unit after the grow.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I just wanted people to know (mostly the newbs) that those systems look super cool and you can get banger results... but believe me, you are going to go through a little suffering to get there.


If i did a vertical grow, it would be a vertical SCROG, and i'd have maybe 4 plants, no more. Long veg times thats all. I've suffered in this grow but now i know what was essential and what i could've gotten away with. Next scrog i do in this manner should... be more controlled, and therefore less hassle. 



machnak said:


> She looks amazing dude, I want to just lay on her hahaha!


Thanks man, she's like the perfect size for a nice big fluffy pillow!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 8, 2011)

I keep looking at your pics, and thinking... JESUS FRIGGIN CHRIST... they still have weeks more to go! After my move, I am definitely going to have a small cab, just for an epic grow like this... it's just... wow... i gotta go clean up man... 

peace, love, and bongrips


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

THIS IS THE LEAF TAKEN FROM COLA IN MIDDLE OF CANOPY:



CLOSE-UPS



















So, it seems we're already getting trichs turning amber! Bit of a surprise really, wasn't expecting to see that just yet.

Funny thing is the buds on the outer edges of the canopy still look less mature than middle ones. It's also harder to find a really frosty leaf, i mean the buds themselves are super frosty, but there's definitely less on the leaves.... unless i'm imagining things, either way... a bit odd!


----------



## machnak (Dec 8, 2011)

Dope shots man.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> I keep looking at your pics, and thinking... JESUS FRIGGIN CHRIST... they still have weeks more to go! After my move, I am definitely going to have a small cab, just for an epic grow like this... it's just... wow... i gotta go clean up man...
> 
> peace, love, and bongrips


Now where's that damn "like" button gone just when i need it! haha THANKS will have to do.

Although i've never done a grow room, i'd still highly HIGHLY recommend doing small compact grows, learn some new skills and what not. 

I'm getting kinda anxious again now i'm seeing amber trichs already, i'm questioning just how long she has left.... and i aint got long to decide!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 8, 2011)

maybe those ones in the middle are trying to mature faster, because they are so bunched together... higher stress... the plant wants them to reach maturity... sees space being a problem, so quickens the pace there...


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

machnak said:


> Dope shots man.


Cheers, was kinda rushed when i did em so cud probably have focused a little more ect but its enough to get the idea


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 8, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Now where's that damn "like" button gone just when i need it! haha THANKS will have to do.
> 
> Although i've never done a grow room, i'd still highly HIGHLY recommend doing small compact grows, learn some new skills and what not.
> 
> I'm getting kinda anxious again now i'm seeing amber trichs already, i'm questioning just how long she has left.... and i aint got long to decide!


Don't rush it... you may end up grabbin some more mature stuff from the middle, while the rest continues to mature...


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Dec 8, 2011)

great macros!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> maybe those ones in the middle are trying to mature faster, because they are so bunched together... higher stress... the plant wants them to reach maturity... sees space being a problem, so quickens the pace there...


Havn't a clue to be honest, don't think its due to over crowding but stress could be a factor considering i topped them all like 3ish weeks ago, but i mean they showed no signs of slowing down in growth or anything...


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

CampUnderDog said:


> Don't rush it... you may end up grabbin some more mature stuff from the middle, while the rest continues to mature...


Yeh well i dont really think i have much of an option, a partial harvest i.e. 2 part harvest would stress her out way too much if i cut off the whole middle of this canopy, so i'm gona have to let the middle go past its peak maturity if i'm to make the most of the giant side cola's.


My thoughts are.... if the middle are beginning to amber already.... what the hell are they gona be like in 3-4 weeks!?



HobbyGrower72 said:


> great macros!


Thanks, USB x200 microscope from amazon, £30 or something, can't go wrong! It's entertained me for hours!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

That leaves Engineers Dream and Strawberry Sour Diesel to come tomorrow


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 8, 2011)

Vertical scrog is where it's fucking at man. You will not be disappointed with the results.
Again, great looking grow! Let us know how she smokes!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 8, 2011)

damn some raw scope shots, looks like you got acouple amber


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice micro pics m8. I think ur amber trichs r a bit misleading. Uv still got plenty white/cloudy if it was me ad gve another 1-2 weeks n check again as nowhere near as many amber as u have clear (if that makes sense lol)


----------



## lilindian (Dec 9, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Vertical scrog is where it's fucking at man. You will not be disappointed with the results.
> Again, great looking grow! Let us know how she smokes!


I can't see a vertical grow requiring more effort than this grow... If anything it would be the same. So i've got an idea of what to expect. The results i'm picturing are very similar to this grows, except the screen will have a MUCH larger surface area. Sleeping on the concept i've come up with yet another crazy idea. Plants will be on 2 levels, not 1, like a 2 level stadium grow, except they'll all grow into the same perfectly vertical screen, if you get me...

Can't wait to see how this one smokes, i'm most interested to see how organics make a difference. 



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6746876 said:


> damn some raw scope shots, looks like you got acouple amber


Yeh man, just a few, here nd there... u kno



scotia1982 said:


> Nice micro pics m8. I think ur amber trichs r a bit misleading. Uv still got plenty white/cloudy if it was me ad gve another 1-2 weeks n check again as nowhere near as many amber as u have clear (if that makes sense lol)


Cheers, yeh i'm not even close to being pushed to choppin her early, although, from previous experience, once trichs start turning amber its not long before the rest catch on. Also.... correct me if i'm wrong, but don't the glands further mature a little AFTER chop? i.e. when drying and curing. 

Come sunday, i've got her down for another 14-18 days before i chop, sounds about right i think


----------



## lilindian (Dec 9, 2011)

These seeds came, i opted for discreet packaging but damn i wasn't expecting it THIS discreet!

The seeds came sandwiched between cardboard, like slotted into the gaps (see pics).

This was taped side down to the inside of a DVD case, complete with an actual DVD!

If thats not enough, the DVD was plastic sealed, as if brand new and never been opened.....

Very impressed.

Also... i got 7 FREE strains to try out, not all are feminized but a few are. 

I've never heard of half the strains... someone help me work out the following:


KC Brazil (r)

KC Haze (r)

KC crystal paradise (r)

Sleestack (r)


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah a think they do mature a little during drying not sure about curing i thoufht that was only to turn the chlorophyl to sugars,i may be wrong though


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 9, 2011)

nice plant!! what light are you using again? I thought my scrog was really bushy until I saw yours!! nice!!!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 9, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> nice plant!! what light are you using again? I thought my scrog was really bushy until I saw yours!! nice!!!


Thanks, got a 600W hps, x2 125W blue spec CFLs aannnd... A 25W UVB reptile lamp, total of 875W, and lots of mylar in close proximity


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 9, 2011)

Coming right along! Looks like you have some time, Ill pop in and check you out at harvest time. 
Post up an update over at ETS eh?

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

looking forward to that bro..gunna be really nice indeed pal..nice macro shots pal and looking forward to the next few monsters


----------



## mikerob (Dec 10, 2011)

lilindian said:


> These seeds came, i opted for discreet packaging but damn i wasn't expecting it THIS discreet!
> 
> The seeds came sandwiched between cardboard, like slotted into the gaps (see pics).
> 
> ...


damn where are you ordering you seeds from think id like to check them out... and how many strains did you have to order to get 7free strains??


----------



## lilindian (Dec 10, 2011)

Seeds were from http://www.seaofseeds.com

Only ordered the first 2, the rest were free, duno why. Maybe because it was my first order? I duno, i aint complaining


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 11, 2011)

i like how stealthy they can be lol any changes?
hey update on the bottom of this page if you wanna check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/456246-my-growing-73.html


----------



## lilindian (Dec 12, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6761182 said:


> i like how stealthy they can be lol any changes?
> hey update on the bottom of this page if you wanna check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/456246-my-growing-73.html



Update on the way, and its a particularly juicy one! Look forward to some frost


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Update on the way, and its a particularly juicy one! Look forward to some frost


cant wait


----------



## maariic (Dec 12, 2011)

Of course can't wait. It has been quite mess here with those server problems and very little news to read these days. Check out mine too later. Maybe you will like another DIY.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 12, 2011)

Loads of pics this week as.... its the last update before chop! Sad times!

Anyway, buds are getting super frosty as can be seen in the pics, hairs are turning orange SLOWLY which i'm glad to see.

From now on, i'm gona feed her every 4 days as apose to every 3 days. This is for various reasons, none of which are for the benefit of Suze.

Temperatures here are continuing to drop with rumours of snow and what not, so i decided to invest in another 80W heater. These only run during lights off, where temperatures have been dropping to 16C in my cab. 16C is the absolute lowest i want it to reach in there, even though i've been reassured that as long as the temp doesn't fluctuate more than 10C between lights on and lights off i should be ok. Lights on temp is 21-22C, so canopy level probably 25-27C.

Some yellowing can be seen across the canopy. Last time Suze was fed was on saturday and this feeding contained Bloom Final. Ideally i'd like to use it in the next few feeds and see how the plant reacts, but i can't, so am going to continue using it and hope for the best! Remember from now on Suze's health is out of my control...... This could be the healthiest she's ever gona be before harvest. I'm half expecting to come back in a couple weeks to find this yellowing on every single bit of every single leaf.... we shall see

I will do one last prune on her, removing all yellow tips ect i can see.

As much as i'd love to allow the bud growing through the middle of the CFL on the left to keep growing up, i don't want to take any chances and so will raise the light up enough so i can guarantee it wont touch any buds.

Brought this grow to the original breeders attention (eskobar). This is what he had to say:

"Heya

Scrog with Knex, by lil indian. I love it.

Its more scrog cookie to me.

Many growers are use to foxtails, but not starshape foxtails. And that is what Chocolate Berry does.

In about two weeks time the density of the canopy will reach a dangerous level.

Good luck

Grdz e$ko"

So its not just me then, the buds on this plant are growing in some crazy shapes! Long long foxtails, hard to photograph though, should be easy come harvest though.










































FOXTAIL ^

















































vvvv 1 big bud!!! ^^^


----------



## lilindian (Dec 12, 2011)

maariic said:


> Of course can't wait. It has been quite mess here with those server problems and very little news to read these days. Check out mine too later. Maybe you will like another DIY.


I agree, but the improvements to the site are decent so all is forgiven! Always a fan of DIY, just hit me up when ur done updating


----------



## maariic (Dec 12, 2011)

They could take second Avatar movie in your plant. It looks like kind of the tree where the local tribe lived   Suze looks crazy! Love the carpet. It looks super fluffy. Those sugar leaves look like from different plant not MJ. They could be peppermint or something like that. 

Don't smoke away after harvest and show us the porn. 

Merry Christmas Lil'

Edit: DIY is already three days old!


----------



## Catchin22 (Dec 12, 2011)

That plant is AMAZING. Can I ask what the smell is like inside the tent and is there any smell outside?


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 12, 2011)

Amazing... just... amazing...


----------



## lilindian (Dec 12, 2011)

maariic said:


> They could take second Avatar movie in your plant. It looks like kind of the tree where the local tribe lived   Suze looks crazy! Love the carpet. It looks super fluffy. Those sugar leaves look like from different plant not MJ. They could be peppermint or something like that.
> 
> Don't smoke away after harvest and show us the porn.
> 
> ...


Haha that made me laugh. I'm picturing little blue people running around Suze, and worshipping her.

She might look fluffy but the buds don't seem to be, the weigh in will clear that up. As long as the buds aren't really airy which they really dont feel, then i should hit my target at least i'm sure. 

The leaves on this plant are just straight up weird... well the flowering foliage is anyway, leaves lower down, especially fan leaves look super healthy and happy.

I'm ashamed to say after harvesting i do usually turn into a zombie, and unless i have a grow going on and a journal to update, i rarely come on RIU these days! The solution??? Start another grow/journal! Which i will i'm sure... 

Gotta apologise for not keeping track of your journal, u give mine a lot of attention! Been overly busy past few weeks, barely been keeping an eye on my own. Just been reading about ur DIY fan, i say reading as i can't see the pics! This new forum layout is confusing everyone... Anyway, from what i read, i'm already hugely impressed and really want to see the pics to go with it! 

Happy xmas Maariic, smoke up on my behalf as this xmas i wont be able to!



Catchin22 said:


> That plant is AMAZING. Can I ask what the smell is like inside the tent and is there any smell outside?


Thanks very much, glad you like. 

The smell inside the cab isn't that strong, the crazy air circulation inside may have something to do with it, but its also down to genetics, this isn't an overly stinky strain in flowering, but it does smell of chronic. The bud itself smells delicious, sweet with a hint of citrus for some reason, not a fruity smell. The only way i can describe it is... well put it this way, i wondered how and why Eskobar called this one Chocolate berry, come week 3-4 of flowering all became apparent!


The smell outside the cab is non-existant. This is due to a completely air tight design and MASSIVE amounts of extraction. Air is being replaced in the cabinet very very quickly with fresh air from outside. I'm hoping this works on 3 fronts... Smell, mould and temperatures.



CampUnderDog said:


> Amazing... just... amazing...


Thanks... thanks very much..


----------



## witelightnin (Dec 12, 2011)

That is one of the sexiest canopies I've ever seen. Amazing job on the grow so far, any idea when you're going to chop?


----------



## lilindian (Dec 12, 2011)

witelightnin said:


> That is one of the sexiest canopies I've ever seen. Amazing job on the grow so far, any idea when you're going to chop?


Thanks! Nice to hear. The chop is scheduled for 3 weeks today (roughly)


----------



## Catchin22 (Dec 12, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thanks very much, glad you like.
> 
> The smell inside the cab isn't that strong, the crazy air circulation inside may have something to do with it, but its also down to genetics, this isn't an overly stinky strain in flowering, but it does smell of chronic. The bud itself smells delicious, sweet with a hint of citrus for some reason, not a fruity smell. The only way i can describe it is... well put it this way, i wondered how and why Eskobar called this one Chocolate berry, come week 3-4 of flowering all became apparent!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I am currently doing my first grow, im keeping a local journal but have not posted one yet as I am not sure if I will make it to finishing. I am growing bagseed with CFLs (312watt) and most likely will scrog or something along those lines. The bagseed is really interesting most of it is a light skunk and seems indica dom however one plant has a pine / lemonish smell to it and appears more sativa dom. 

Anyhow, I've really enjoyed watching your thread and your progress and can't wait to see the results, thanks for posting this!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 12, 2011)

Catchin22 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am currently doing my first grow, im keeping a local journal but have not posted one yet as I am not sure if I will make it to finishing. I am growing bagseed with CFLs (312watt) and most likely will scrog or something along those lines. The bagseed is really interesting most of it is a light skunk and seems indica dom however one plant has a pine / lemonish smell to it and appears more sativa dom.
> 
> Anyhow, I've really enjoyed watching your thread and your progress and can't wait to see the results, thanks for posting this!


Glad to hear the effort in creating/maintaining this journal is worth it. 

I would post the following in your thread, but as you don't have one YET.... this will do. 

You should really keep a journal on RIU going, ESPECIALLY if it's your first grow. The reason for this is if you encounter problems, more experienced people are on hand to help you identify your problems and point you in the right direction. Also people can help you avoid problems before you even encounter them by suggesting little tweaks and stuff. My first grow was a complete spur of the moment decision, i was very VERY doubtful at times whether i'd make it to harvest or not for a whole handful of reasons, but determination/plenty of research and help from other RIU users got me there. But be careful who you take advice from!!!!

So after my first harvest it was time to smoke up and see if it was all worth it.... well...I have not looked back since! Growing has now become a very big part of my life, to the extent where i'm striving to make a career out of it! (Legit)

Have a peek at my first journal to see how i started off.... i really didn't have a clue! I mean i was watering from on-top AND below, which through experience and other things i've learnt was hugely unnecessary. But by doing it i learnt. 

One thing i've said many times before and will stress again... Is having a good healthy environment for your plants to live in makes growing HUGELY easier, and makes fucking up a lot harder! By this i mean good air circulation, plenty of fresh air, and plenty of light. Growing, especially when starting off requires time (for plenty of research + setting everything up/taking care of your plants) and money (the more you put in, the better controlled environment you can create which in turn results in a healthier plant). Also good genetics help, as some strains are a lot easier to grow than others. 

I can't really say this too confidently, but if i were growing using CFL's AND it was my first grow, i'd definitely stick to growing a straight up completely natural plant(s), and no training (like my first grow), then once you're a bit more confident, step your game up and give your hand at training, see how the plant reacts, how it grows, you'll learn plenty!

This is only my 3rd grow, i'm still learning plenty every day... and still have massive amounts to learn.

Anyway thanks for the nice words, and thanks for stoppin by! Let me know how your grow develops.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 12, 2011)

How does the understory look? Is it yellowy? When I have a really dense scrog the lower portion of the buds get yellow and don't mature up like the upper ones do. If this happens , just do a massive leaf trim about a week before harvest. Then harvest the best buds aver the coarse of a couple days.. Leaving the lower ones to mature up 

Just a thought. Looking amazing dude.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn that's some crazy scrog nice job sir


----------



## lordjin (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh Lordy, that is a freakish sight. Were you expecting this kind of growth?

How much you think you're gonna yield? What's that smell like?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

stunning mate just stunnin..new update on last page of mi thread bro..enjoy....


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 13, 2011)

thats a beauty  sooo much bud that could break indoor marijuana growing world records


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> How does the understory look? Is it yellowy? When I have a really dense scrog the lower portion of the buds get yellow and don't mature up like the upper ones do. If this happens , just do a massive leaf trim about a week before harvest. Then harvest the best buds aver the coarse of a couple days.. Leaving the lower ones to mature up
> 
> Just a thought. Looking amazing dude.


Looks alright you know, hardly that much yellowing if any. Each cola either has bud at the bottom that is nice and green, or if not, maybe like 1/4 inch worth of yellowish bud/leaves. I've tried to take shots under the canopy to show you the condition of the lowest buds... check this full resolution shot out. Loads of crystals and all nice and green. 



You're idea of trimming all leaves up top before harvest is a good one and i definitely will give it a go.


Anyway thanks for the advice.



BlazedMonkey said:


> Damn that's some crazy scrog nice job sir



Thanks maaaan



lordjin said:


> Oh Lordy, that is a freakish sight. Were you expecting this kind of growth?
> 
> How much you think you're gonna yield? What's that smell like?


Well i was aiming for a solid block of bud so in a way yes, i was trying to achieve a super super dense canopy. The thing that i was not expecting was the buds/cola's to grow in the shapes they are!

I really have no idea how much i'll yield, but every week i get more and more optimistic i'll reach my 10oz target + more. If i had to throw vague figures out there i'd say between 10-13oz? maybe? i duno!


I've tried describing the smell a couple posts up, all be it not very well!



kevin murphy said:


> stunning mate just stunnin..new update on last page of mi thread bro..enjoy....



Cheers kev, checked ur page a couple times today and no update! i'll check again later, real real interested to see what you've got in mind for your large lady



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6768341 said:


> thats a beauty  sooo much bud that could break indoor marijuana growing world records


haha thanks! She's a crazzy lady for sure. 

Have you not heard about "the Tennessee cave"? Check this shit out! If you aint seen it already.... just imagine...

http://www.cultural-baggage.com/tutruth/The%20Tennessee%20Pot%20Cave.pdf

Possibly the best set-up i've ever seen/can ever imagine.... nothing short of HUGELY inspiring!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

lol large lady doin good mate the updates are on my sig or go to my last page and flick back a couple of pages if u on 10 posts per page its my new company im launching this year hopefully...got a few sorted but update is of critical overdrive and cheesy purps


----------



## lordjin (Dec 13, 2011)

How many grows have you done, dude?


----------



## E M (Dec 13, 2011)

mikerob said:


> damn where are you ordering you seeds from think id like to check them out... and how many strains did you have to order to get 7free strains??




Kc Brazil http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=KC-Brains-Seeds&prod_url=brasil-x-kc
Kc Crystal Paradise http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=KC-Brains-Seeds&prod_url=cristal-paradise
Kc Kc Haze http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=KC-Brains-Seeds&prod_url=haze-special
Kandy Kush (seedsman Seeds)
Sleestack (Seedsman Seeds)
Shoreline is by Devils Harvest which will be ready for sale very soon 

You get 5 free seeds no matter how much you buy 
you get casey jones with any pack of breeders boutique seeds
you get shoreline with any pack of devils harvest

Also at the moment you can get 15% off if you use the code ( x-mas) this ends on the 15th December
i hope this helps


----------



## dickkhead (Dec 13, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Looks alright you know, hardly that much yellowing if any. Each cola either has bud at the bottom that is nice and green, or if not, maybe like 1/4 inch worth of yellowish bud/leaves. I've tried to take shots under the canopy to show you the condition of the lowest buds... check this full resolution shot out. Loads of crystals and all nice and green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice scrog cant wait to see what she pulls!
the tennessee cave is rediculous! he must of been stealing power to run that?


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol large lady doin good mate the updates are on my sig or go to my last page and flick back a couple of pages if u on 10 posts per page its my new company im launching this year hopefully...got a few sorted but update is of critical overdrive and cheesy purps



good to hear but i got so lost in that thread trying to find ur update! Will have another go in a bit.



lordjin said:


> How many grows have you done, dude?



This would be my 3rd, first real SCROG



E M said:


> Kc Brazil http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=KC-Brains-Seeds&prod_url=brasil-x-kc
> Kc Crystal Paradise http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=KC-Brains-Seeds&prod_url=cristal-paradise
> Kc Kc Haze http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=KC-Brains-Seeds&prod_url=haze-special
> Kandy Kush (seedsman Seeds)
> ...



You legend, didn't think i'd get a response let alone such a useful one. Appreciate it!



dickkhead said:


> nice scrog cant wait to see what she pulls!
> the tennessee cave is rediculous! he must of been stealing power to run that?


Thanks man, every time i look at her i get more excited, haha. 

Yeh if you look into it thats how the guy got caught in the end, power companies got suspicious and discovered he was stealing insane amounts of electricity.... Game over!


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## dickkhead (Dec 13, 2011)

she is looking awesome! your running the full line of cann nutes right? i have 2 10 gallon airpots im gna fill with bioterra, coco and a soiless mix. Im concerned about fungus gnats and what kinda preventive maintenance i should take? Im also going to run the bio canna line of nutes, so you recc I add anything to this line? and according to kyle kushman theres no nedd to flush when running canna, what do you think. sorry about the rambling questions but m girls are getting close and need to be prepared!! thanks man


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)

dickkhead said:


> she is looking awesome! your running the full line of cann nutes right? i have 2 10 gallon airpots im gna fill with bioterra, coco and a soiless mix. Im concerned about fungus gnats and what kinda preventive maintenance i should take? Im also going to run the bio canna line of nutes, so you recc I add anything to this line? and according to kyle kushman theres no nedd to flush when running canna, what do you think. sorry about the rambling questions but m girls are getting close and need to be prepared!! thanks man


This is my first time running Canna Nutes so i can only give you advice based on my experience. I am running the full line yes, Vega, Rhizo, Flores and Boost, been running at pretty much full strength all grow. 

I'd say Canna Nutes could work completely on their own. The only reason i'm using loads of supplemental stuff is because i'm literally trying to grow the best plant money can buy (to an extent...). Basically i could do without using a lot of stuff, such as Organic B, Silicon + ect ect.

Some things i'd highly recommend though:

SUPERTHRIVE - potent stuff, you use 1 drop per 4/5L. Stress reliever + a lot more

HALO - Foilar spray for good health, growth and repair

CalMag - I've learnt you never know when you'll need it!

As for your Fungus Gnat problem, my advice is avoid it in the first place by getting an inline filter and stopping that first fucker laying an egg! If money is an issue stick some tights over your intake. After that its really just about keeping your grow room clean, don't leave any standing water around (attracts insects), stuff like that. I've read of plenty of journals where people are using airpots and have no problem with gnats. 

Another common way people get gnats is from the soil being contaminated in the first place, this is why some people heat treat their soil before using it. However you are using coco so i don't think u'll have this problem.

One last thing, make sure you don't bring in any insects and stuff with you from outside.

Oh and invest in yellow fly traps, without them i would have never have solved my problem... IF any insects get into your room they'll be attracted to the traps before turning their attention to your plants. HIGHLY recommended even if you don't have pest problems.

I'm starting to hear more and more about this kyle kushman... i was planning to do a leech before harvest, not a flush, should clear that up 

Take a peek at this journal, he's running Canna Nutes in Coco and Airpots:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/418433-pukka-buds-coco-grow-journal.html

Hope that helps


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 13, 2011)

looks great as usual! still cant believe how much bud shes making, gonna be a crazy skeloton nd rot ball, how much water do you give it at once?


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6772018 said:


> looks great as usual! still cant believe how much bud shes making, gonna be a crazy skeloton nd rot ball, how much water do you give it at once?


Cheers, spent hours cleaning her up today, literally. She's getting more and more plump every day. Well she better be, she's drinking 15L every 3-4 days!

I feed 15L at a time with 1-2L run off


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2011)

Agree with avoiding the gnats all together. I've only successfully eliminated them once, and guess what their back. Can't completely eliminate them, just keep them in check so they don't do too much damage. Honestly hydro roots outpace the amount of damage the little fuckers can do tho what ya gotta watch out for is the side effect, a root rot infection. BTI in the rez works good (mosquito dunks, break them in half, put in a stocking), yellow traps r a must, and Diatomaceous earth can also kill them mechanically. Sprinkle ample amounts on soil surface, water deactivates it though so it will need reapplying if your top feeding. Sand on the surface is suppose to work too...I was considering trying that, but I use smartpots/air pots so I'm thinking they will still find their way in. I'm looking into predator nematodes that will wipe out the larva in days...

http://www.naturescontrol.com/predatornematodes.html


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Agree with avoiding the gnats all together. I've only successfully eliminated them once, and guess what their back. Can't completely eliminate them, just keep them in check so they don't do too much damage. Honestly hydro roots outpace the amount of damage the little fuckers can do tho what ya gotta watch out for is the side effect, a root rot infection. BTI in the rez works good (mosquito dunks, break them in half, put in a stocking), yellow traps r a must, and Diatomaceous earth can also kill them mechanically. Sprinkle ample amounts on soil surface, water deactivates it though so it will need reapplying if your top feeding. Sand on the surface is suppose to work too...I was considering trying that, but I use smartpots/air pots so I'm thinking they will still find their way in. I'm looking into predator nematodes that will wipe out the larva in days...
> 
> http://www.naturescontrol.com/predatornematodes.html


Man where was this post like 3 weeks ago?!? Good info still


----------



## OrezO (Dec 13, 2011)

Ive gotten over the gnats. Been following this thread for awhile & for once I'll chime in. The gnats are coming from your soil, not from outside (most of the time). There eggs have been laid before the soil was bagged up from the wholesaler & once you start growing you give them the proper enviroment to hatch, then take over. I used everything, sand, neem oil, blah blah.... nothing worked. It kept them at bay but the lil fockers were still around. With a combination of Hot shot pest strips & goGnats I finally got rid of every one of em. You guys were right about pretreating your soil, it's a must, start the preventative measures before shit hits the fan. Also treat your house plants because these bastards are everywhere. I'm prob beating a dead horse but just wanted to let you know how I got over my gnat nightmare. Nice bush bro, love the grow.


----------



## lilindian (Dec 13, 2011)

OrezO said:


> Ive gotten over the gnats. Been following this thread for awhile & for once I'll chime in. The gnats are coming from your soil, not from outside (most of the time). There eggs have been laid before the soil was bagged up from the wholesaler & once you start growing you give them the proper enviroment to hatch, then take over. I used everything, sand, neem oil, blah blah.... nothing worked. It kept them at bay but the lil fockers were still around. With a combination of Hot shot pest strips & goGnats I finally got rid of every one of em. You guys were right about pretreating your soil, it's a must, start the preventative measures before shit hits the fan. Also treat your house plants because these bastards are everywhere. I'm prob beating a dead horse but just wanted to let you know how I got over my gnat nightmare. Nice bush bro, love the grow.


Cheers for the compliment, and the good info. One more thing to add to the Gnat info is they seem to love organic shit! Other than that i think you and someguy have covered everything i found in the research i did at the time.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 14, 2011)

DE has been the most effective in my experience. Its nice because it is also one of the easiest. Tried the dunks and didn't have much luck. These days I blast my vegging plants with neem oil a couple times and also zap them with azamax. The old saying an ounce of prevention is soooo key in growing. You want to ensure their are no creepy crawly things before you start flowering. 

About your plants.. indeed they will be drinking a metric shit ton of water these days. This is why it is critical that you reduce the ppm's of your nute solution. If they are transpiring allot then they will be taking up allot of nutrients with that water. Plus it takes more energy for them to absorb nutrients from more concentrated solutions. For a reference, in my DWC I was around 1500 PPM in mid flower. Now I am hovering around 700 and I'm a week or two from chop. They better hurrry the fuck up and ripen because my veg tent is EXPLODING. They are like 6" from my 600 on a rail and it can't go any higher!


----------



## maariic (Dec 14, 2011)

I had followed to thread of Kandy Kush if you'd like to have a peek how this plant looks in SCROG. This was the thread why I decided to SCROG my lady https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416944-kandy-kush-waterfarm-400watt-hps.html


----------



## dickkhead (Dec 14, 2011)

lilindian said:


> This is my first time running Canna Nutes so i can only give you advice based on my experience. I am running the full line yes, Vega, Rhizo, Flores and Boost, been running at pretty much full strength all grow. I'd say Canna Nutes could work completely on their own. The only reason i'm using loads of supplemental stuff is because i'm literally trying to grow the best plant money can buy (to an extent...). Basically i could do without using a lot of stuff, such as Organic B, Silicon + ect ect.Some things i'd highly recommend though: SUPERTHRIVE - potent stuff, you use 1 drop per 4/5L. Stress reliever + a lot moreHALO - Foilar spray for good health, growth and repairCalMag - I've learnt you never know when you'll need it!
> 
> Im supp ORG cal MAG as well, and B-1,
> 
> ...


will do thanks for thAT



Someguy15 said:


> Agree with avoiding the gnats all together. I've only successfully eliminated them once, and guess what their back. Can't completely eliminate them, just keep them in check so they don't do too much damage. Honestly hydro roots outpace the amount of damage the little fuckers can do tho what ya gotta watch out for is the side effect, a root rot infection. BTI in the rez works good (mosquito dunks, break them in half, put in a stocking), yellow traps r a must, and Diatomaceous earth can also kill them mechanically. Sprinkle ample amounts on soil surface, water deactivates it though so it will need reapplying if your top feeding. Sand on the surface is suppose to work too...I was considering trying that, but I use smartpots/air pots so I'm thinking they will still find their way in. I'm looking into predator nematodes that will wipe out the larva in days...http://www.naturescontrol.com/predatornematodes.html


NO DOUBT THANKS FOR THAT


legallyflying said:


> DE has been the most effective in my experience. Its nice because it is also one of the easiest. Tried the dunks and didn't have much luck. These days I blast my vegging plants with neem oil a couple times and also zap them with azamax. The old saying an ounce of prevention is soooo key in growing. You want to ensure their are no creepy crawly things before you start flowering. About your plants.. indeed they will be drinking a metric shit ton of water these days. This is why it is critical that you reduce the ppm's of your nute solution. If they are transpiring allot then they will be taking up allot of nutrients with that water. Plus it takes more energy for them to absorb nutrients from more concentrated solutions. For a reference, in my DWC I was around 1500 PPM in mid flower. Now I am hovering around 700 and I'm a week or two from chop. They better hurrry the fuck up and ripen because my veg tent is EXPLODING. They are like 6" from my 600 on a rail and it can't go any higher!


change your 600 to a cfl should slow em down a bit!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 14, 2011)

hey indian i havnt stopped into your thread for a while but just looked at some of your recent pics and all i can say is FUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 14, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey indian i havnt stopped into your thread for a while but just looked at some of your recent pics and all i can say is FUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!


hehe... he probably forgot you was ever here...


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Fucking plant is ahhhhh-summmmmmm!


----------



## growhard247 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow nice job, cant wait for the harvest.

Has it revegged at some point?? I get those unserated leaves when I re-veg. Sorry if the info is in the thread...but its long dude!


----------



## An7h0ny (Dec 16, 2011)

very well done mate brilliant grow!


----------



## mjizzle (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry if you answerd this I didnt read every post. But do you have any idea when your gonna be harvesting?


----------



## mdhsas (Dec 17, 2011)

I want to sleep on the pillow you've constructed out of buds! Good work dude enjoy the harvest!


----------



## Bluezdude (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a pillow but a mattress


----------



## lilindian (Dec 20, 2011)

Big thanks for all the nice comments! She's doing good, little if any yellowing and buds still growing apparently, been doing lots of reading on maturation nd harvesting (marijuana botany by robert something), and have concluded 11wks flowering is gona be my minimum. All pruning will be done after the dry. Looking to harvest in 2 weeks, but its provisional, nothing concrete. 

I was under the impression this plant has been re-vegged, or rather re-flowered, growhards comment further confirms this. This has never happened to me before and i'm not sure why its happened this time, i think i fed veg nutes once in week 4 flower due to a nitrogen deficiency, but they were full strength, and fed in conjuction with full strength flower nutes, think Suze just got a bit confused really!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 20, 2011)

rep handed finally it well deserved...


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> rep handed finally it well deserved...


15,821 posts since March of this year...!!???!! WTF Kevin Murphy.. do you not sleep or even log off...?

lol..


----------



## lilindian (Dec 20, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> 15,821 posts since March of this year...!!???!! WTF Kevin Murphy.. do you not sleep or even log off...?
> 
> lol..


He's a Murphy... Nuff said!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 20, 2011)

hahahahaha sumat like that lol..got 287 threads im subbed to and officially the biggest thread on riu in under 9 months


----------



## gstoner1993 (Dec 28, 2011)

yo bro post some recent pics i ve been following this bitch for a while n i gottta say i aint never ever in the whole wide world seen a bush like yours.
thts a killler plant rite there man 
hve u harvested it yet yo.


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

I concur... What's goin' on?

Happy Holidaze bro.


----------



## maariic (Dec 29, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I'm ashamed to say after harvesting i do usually turn into a zombie, and unless i have a grow going on and a journal to update, i rarely come on RIU these days! The solution??? Start another grow/journal! Which i will i'm sure...


Let's wait when the zombie goes away


----------



## CampUnderDog (Dec 29, 2011)

maariic said:


> Let's wait when the zombie goes away


awwwe... but that was a fuck load of pot! it could be a minute!


----------



## ta5rtdrp16in (Dec 30, 2011)

Envious! Im excited for you. haha Keep it up!


----------



## Indicator (Dec 30, 2011)

pretty sure he went on holiday... can't wait for the updates... hope his helper didn't harm the amazing specimen!


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 1, 2012)

any updates on yield?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 2, 2012)

Right i'm back, update will come tomorrow, just had a peek at her after 3 weeks and she has hugely surpassed expectations. No yellowing wat so ever, nice and lush, with the odd dried up black leaf here and there, nothing to worry about i dont think. Those foxtails Eskobar warned me about are INSANE..... she's put on a shit load more weight and popped out a ton more crystals! Gona have a rummage through the canopy later to check for mould (i'd be very surprised if there wasn't any based on its density), harvest pictures are gona be lovely! 

Stay tuned


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 2, 2012)

yes! been waiting for a update!


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Daze...... Welcome back..!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 2, 2012)

awsome cant wait meing!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 2, 2012)

thot u got popped or somethin man lol


----------



## maariic (Jan 2, 2012)

hey indian! Happy new Year. Looks like Suze will make this year very happy!


----------



## missnu (Jan 2, 2012)

What?! What?! I need more...this thread is like a TV show you get really into...and then they stop airing it...ooooohhhhh nnnnnoooooo


----------



## lilindian (Jan 2, 2012)

So my holiday proved to be quite educational, visited tea plantations and spice farms in Limuru (Kenya) and Zanzibar respectively, both these places are pretty much bang on the equator so they can grow all year round. The soil in both these places was meant to be EXTREMELY fertile, you could grow pretty much anything in it, from Banana's to Ginger to Cinnamon to Jack fruits. 

In Kenya most fields were tea/coffee fields, the soil was a dark red/orange, and i couldn't help but wonder how MJ plants would grow in the stuff, so i asked the driver to pull over so i could bag some up and attempt to bring it back with me.

Then i went to Zanzibar (little island off the east coast of Africa), where i went on a tour through a local spice farm. Here they grew EVERYTHING, except bud, and the farmers claimed stuff grown there was a lot more potent than the same tree/plant grown in other equatorial locations. He proved this by letting me taste fresh mango (super sweet, best i've had), fresh coconut and fresh ginger (unbelievably potent, you cannot buy ginger like that here), amongst other things. I figured there was only one thing to do, fill up a few bags of soil and try bringing them back with me!

I managed to fill 2 bags of Zanzibar soil, when i jumped into the field, the soil was extremely wet, almost like a paste. As i stood there heaping this wet black paste into a bag my feet were sinking into the mud like quick sand. The sun was so strong you could have a bath in the standing irrigation water. I brought this back to Nairobi where i got the soil dried and sived. 

Out of 5 bags, 2 from Zanzibar and 3 from Kenya, 2 Kenyan bags got seized at customs, 1 of which was the red soil from Limuru's tea plantations. So i lost that, along with 1 bag of soil from Nairobi. However all the Zanzibar soil got through which is the most important thing as this is the stuff i'm most interested in. 

For the next grow i plan to use this Zanzibar soil for 1-2 plants depending on how many air pots i can fill, and the Kenyan soil for 1 plant. For the 4th i'll use Bio-terra. I plan to make my own mix, using perlite to airate the soil, and soil amendments such as Volcanic Loam, Seaweed Powder, Palm Tree ash, cotton seed powder and fish powder. This together with the Zanzibar soil should make for 1 healthy medium!

All soil will be heat treated (sterilized) before use to kill off anything i don't want.

I've been told the best soil period is in the amazon jungle, and the best soil in mainland Africa is in South Sudan. If anyone here ever ends up going to either of these places, you know what to do


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 2, 2012)

show us the buddddddsssssss!!!!!


----------



## Devils love (Jan 3, 2012)

we want budds!!


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 3, 2012)

You've kept us on the edge long enough now! Show some sympathies


----------



## lilindian (Jan 3, 2012)

Think we're at the start of week 13 Flower... i'm putting the extended flowering time down to the whole re-flowering thing.

The buds seem to range in maturity, with the lower portions of each branch looking more mature than towards the top. Could just be me.

Had a look at the trichs under a microscope, and they also seem to vary from clear to amber, with most being in the clear to milky stage of maturation. I was expecting more ambers. The ones that are amber have turned a very deep amber, and its just the resin heads. Not too sure what to make of that.

The middle of the canopy is now completely inseparable, so i can't even rip it apart. It's literally a solid block now, so i have no idea how air is penetrating it.

I had a quick look for mold, looked in the middle of the thickest cola's (the size of my fist), and couldn't see any so fingers crossed.

The yellowing that can be seen could not be seen yesterday with the HPS on, and apparently a week ago there was no yellowing what so ever, so all that can be seen in the pictures has developed over the past couple days. At this stage of the plants life i'm really not bothered about this, so will probably leave these leaves on instead of trimming like i used to. I will however trim off all yellow bits before i hang to dry.

I gave her a good leech today, running approximately 80L of plain tap water through her. I am fully aware organic grows especially don't require any sort of flush, but i really can't see this plant growing any more, and i'd rather have the plant start using up anything stored in the leaves for this last week.

I plan to harvest in 5-7 days, and starting tomorrow i will start a lighting schedule of 13hrs darkness and 11hrs light, in an attempt to speed up any maturing left to do. The last 2 days will be 48hrs of darkness.

I plan to give her 1 last plain water watering in 4 days time, and then harvest 1-3 days later to ensure that there is plenty of moisture left in each branch. I want her to dry as slow as possible, a reason i will be doing all pruning AFTER the dry.

She'll have vegged for 14 Weeks and Flowered for 13-14 Weeks making the total growing time 28 weeks or around 7 months

I found it quite hard to take good pictures of her, its hard to put across her size and the sizes of her cola's. Some of these cola's are by far the thickest i've ever grown. How they are not molding is a complete mystery to me.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/dsc04220n.jpg/








































^^^ What a cola!






















































Zanzibar Soil Left - Nairobi Soil Right - 6L airpot - Most likely what i will use next round


----------



## ironmark (Jan 3, 2012)

kiss-ass The "Bounce House of Buds"


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 3, 2012)

If Jesus would have grown cannabis, I'm pretty sure that it would look something like this.

I'm on my knees for you.


----------



## maariic (Jan 3, 2012)

it is legendary! Suze has invented new term - solid block grow. And the stem.... I don't have words to describe it. Brilliant grow. +rep to brother who didn't fuck up her this time !


----------



## freeman90 (Jan 3, 2012)

Speechless, Respect bro.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 3, 2012)

idontlikesociety said:


> If Jesus would have grown cannabis, I'm pretty sure that it would look something like this.
> 
> 
> I'm on my knees for you.





maariic said:


> it is legendary! Suze has invented new term - solid block grow. And the stem.... I don't have words to describe it. Brilliant grow. +rep to brother who didn't fuck up her this time !


I don't call her Big Suze for nothing! 

I'm not sure anyone has ever tried growing a solid block of bud..... i won't know if it was successful (i.e. mold free) for another week yet, fingers crossed all is well on the inside. I'm sure Jesus would be proud. 

2 different people had to look after her while i was away, they both did a good job, apparently my instructions were extremely detailed, left a feeding schedule and all sorts, even a troubleshooting guide! Would've been quite hard to fuck up. 

Anyway thanks, u lot better subscribe to my next thread! Hoping to start it soon, just debating where to dry Suze at the moment. Might dry her in this cab and get the next batch started in the veg cab above, could even start germination this week....


----------



## natedogg789 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im in the processes of building my cabinet. I can only hope of results like that. I prey for you that you wont get mold. Hats off to you!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back matey and a happy new year to you & family.

She looks amazin bro,wish it was me getting ready to harvest her lol +rep if it'l let me lol


----------



## lilindian (Jan 3, 2012)

natedogg789 said:


> Im in the processes of building my cabinet. I can only hope of results like that. I prey for you that you wont get mold. Hats off to you!



Thanks man, If you need any help just gimme a shout and i'll try nd help. I want to show people what you can achieve in a small amount of space, and hopefully inspire a few people to start their growing careers! It can be as simple or as complicated as you make it, both will provide you with great results not to mention a new hobby. Good luck, keep me posted if you can. 



scotia1982 said:


> Welcome back matey and a happy new year to you & family.
> 
> She looks amazin bro,wish it was me getting ready to harvest her lol +rep if it'l let me lol


Cheers man, right back at u. 

As excited as i am to cut her down, i really REALLY cannot be bothered to harvest her! The first say 10 branches will be fun and rewarding, but the rest will be LONG. I remember my last harvest all too clearly and what a mission it was. This one is gona be at least twice the effort!


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 3, 2012)

damn bro that is nice...... thats a bonzai on steroids lol.......... hella nice


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 3, 2012)

You'l b fine once you get into it bro, we're all the same when it comes 2 it


----------



## Devils love (Jan 3, 2012)

i cummed...i think like 5 times? just :S wow.


----------



## maariic (Jan 3, 2012)

Devils love said:


> i cummed...i think like 5 times? just :S wow.


jizzed in your pants?


----------



## iPot (Jan 3, 2012)

I plan on doing this type of grow in an Armoire with Aurora Indica or master Kush. How did you like the airpots? I was planning on using them. I hope mine turns out half as good as yours.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 3, 2012)

Eskobars response to the update:

"Heya,

The top of the buds will keep on flowering, do not wait for those.

The plant looks ready to harvest.

Its like those old thai bricks they use to smuggle, but u have it on a living stick.

Nice work.

Good choice of slow drying, speciall darkness is important.

Have fun

Grdz e$ko,"


----------



## lilindian (Jan 3, 2012)

iPot said:


> I plan on doing this type of grow in an Armoire with Aurora Indica or master Kush. How did you like the airpots? I was planning on using them. I hope mine turns out half as good as yours.


In a what now? The airpots are good i have to say, if i look through the side holes i can see where the roots have reached and have been air pruned, so they do work like theyre meant to. If you water slowly and use the airpot the correct way round, you will have no issues of water gushing out the sides. I'd reccomend them for this type of grow as you never really know how long you'll b vegging for, how big a pot you'll need, and u can grow bigger plants in smaller pots using airpots. Seen a few AI grows but i'd love to see a master kush version of this. Keep me posted and thanks! If u need anythin just gimme a shout


----------



## iPot (Jan 4, 2012)

lilindian said:


> In a what now? The airpots are good i have to say, if i look through the side holes i can see where the roots have reached and have been air pruned, so they do work like theyre meant to. If you water slowly and use the airpot the correct way round, you will have no issues of water gushing out the sides. I'd reccomend them for this type of grow as you never really know how long you'll b vegging for, how big a pot you'll need, and u can grow bigger plants in smaller pots using airpots. Seen a few AI grows but i'd love to see a master kush version of this. Keep me posted and thanks! If u need anything just gimme a shout


Thanks for responding. I wont be able to start my grow for a couple months, I will be sure to let you know when I start it. 
Its just a wardrobe. I always called them Armoires.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 4, 2012)

iPot said:


> Thanks for responding. I wont be able to start my grow for a couple months, I will be sure to let you know when I start it.
> Its just a wardrobe. I always called them Armoires.
> 
> View attachment 1972659


Any ideas what ur gona do with it?


----------



## mikerob (Jan 4, 2012)

It's phenomenal!!!!!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 4, 2012)

So i've decided to rebuild my set up before next grow and will be starting completely from scratch again. I will recycle as much wood/mylar/equipment as possible.The plan is to increase the footprint from approximately 90cm x 50cm to approx 100cm x 70cm. This doesn't sound like the biggest of increases but with a grow like this it'll allow me to get another 5oz + i'm sure. 

The real reason behind the increase in size is to accomodate more lights. I'm planning on hanging another cool tube in the flowering cab which will run a MH bulb through flowering. The ballast i look to buy is switchable from 250W/400W/600W to even 660W Super Lumens, giving me loads of flexibility. So i'll have a 600W HPS + probably a 400W MH for flowering next time, no CFL's, they're getting moved to the veg cab. For the time being i'll stick to my current UVB light, which will be hung in the middle of the 2 cool tubes. 

The bigger footprint will also allow me to do a vertical SCROG in 2 grows time if i'm not getting a bit ahead of myself, and will easily accomodate a 4 plant "reverse" scrog for my next grow. 

The frame of the cabinet will be made from Stud Work Timber (2x1), with the walls made out of 12mm MDF to give a bit of sound insulation and more importantly strength. 12mm will also give me plenty of depth to screw into if and when needed, at the moment none of the sides of my cab are screwable, something thats caused me a few problems in the past. The mylar will be stretched and stapled to the MDF this time, hopefully meaning completely flat sides with no pockets of air behind it and maximum space for plants (further flaws of my current cab).

I've pretty much been converted to SCROG grows now, can't see myself doing anything else, and for this reason i've decided to reduce the height of the flowering cab as the extra space wont be needed. I've drawn up a very rough design with very rough dimensions just to get a better idea of things. At the moment i've split everything into 4 sections with sheets of 12mm MDF separating each compartment.
*
1* - The bottom compartment will be used to house the intake air filter and drainage system. Any excess space can be used to store nutrients/growing equipement.
*
2* - The next compartment up is the flowering chamber. Much like this grow, i'm planning on creating a pull out tray, the only difference is this time i'm gona build it strong enough to never doubt its strength/integrity! Since transplanting Suze into her 45L air pot, i've been too scared to pull her out on the rollers in fear that the whole plant will drop once the weight of 50L worth of wet soil is pulled out past a certain point. The runners i plan to use for next time round are telescopic for starters, meaning i'll be able to pull out the entire set up well past the doors of the cabinet, instead of being able to pull like 90% of the plant out like at the moment. The runners i'm using at the moment are cheap ones taken off furniture in my room. They're not designed to hold more than say 20-30kg, so how they're holding up at the moment is beyond me. The ones i've bought are designed to hold 120kg, have ball bearings for easy movement. Bit pricey but should work beautifully if all goes to plan.

This chamber i have measured out to be just over 1m from top to bottom. This reduction in size will in turn mean the veg cab that sits on top will be more accessible.
*
3* - The next little chamber will house the ducting going from the flowering cab (bottom) to the veg cab (up on top). I have a similar compartment in my current set up, but have decided it needs a bit of a redesign for next time round. For starters i've decided to make it twice the size in terms of height. This is for 2 reasons, A.) to make accessing stuff in here easier (more space for hands) and B.) it needs to house my 5" RVK. 
*
4* - Lastly the top chamber. This will be my veg cab. It is pretty much the same size height wise as my current one, however in my current one there is wasted space above the T5 light and the mylar which was stuck flat using spray glue has now peeled off the walls due to intense negative pressure, so it needs a rebuild/redesign anyway. There will be a 4 bulb T5 light in here and possibly the 2 CFL's i'm currently using in the flowering cab on Suze. 

The ventilation for this cab will require no extra fans or anything. It will suck air from my flowering cab below (airing out that cab), before going back down and through both cool tubes in the flowering cab and extracted out. So the airflow goes a lil something like this.

Air in from outside through wall ----> through particle filter ---- > Through the 5" inline fan and Into flowering cabinet -----> Passively sucked into the veg cab ------> then back down and through the RVK in the 3rd chamber -----> RVK should blow plenty of relatively cool air over the MH bulb which in turn will be blown over the HPS bulb --------> my other RVK extractor which will suck all this out.


I have tested this air exchange set up but not with 2 cool tubes. This is why i'm using the second RVK, to hopefully dissipate any extra heat generated from the extra HID light. 

The air intake and the RVK in the 3rd chamber will be connected to the temperature fan speed controller i have.The ducting in between the veg cab and flowering cab will be snaked to ensure no light leaks between the two. 

Air coming into 1 chamber will always be extracted from the opposite corner to ensure good air movement throughout each compartment. 

On the pull out surface i plan to make a tray, angled towards one corner, with a drainage system connected to catch any split water/excess run off, much like this time, just a lot better designed/built.All in all it should be a much cleaner, neater and easier to manage set up, with a lot more usable space.

Below is the rough sketch i did of my plans, helps me plan things out like what goes where ect. None of it is proportionally correct and dimensions are approximates.




Blue Ducting = fresh air entering chamber(s)

Red Ducting = air being extracted from chamber(s)/hot air

Hopefully you can understand the diagram, its not my best. I will do a little construction journal for anyone interested once i begin the build. Probably wont start for another couple weeks yet. Need to get Suze harvested and dried in the current flowering cab before i start. 

If anyone has any suggestions or anything i'm all ears.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like you've got a plan... 

How many plants you planing on scroging???


----------



## maariic (Jan 4, 2012)

You coud run small lumber-mill with the amount of electricity this closet will spend! Don't you have to start worrying about copters with so much energy converted to heat? Where do you exhaust it finaly? 

Man you are crazy! After next grow you will be elected as scrog president! I like the plan you are going to build it. Don't forget to update building site.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 4, 2012)

Jay_normous said:


> Sounds like you've got a plan...
> 
> How many plants you planing on scroging???


4 plants: New Blue diesel (R) , Sour Strawberry Diesel (F), Engineers Dream (R) , Sugar Punch (F)

Well i plan to do a 4 plant SCROG but as they're not all feminised i might come across some males i'll have to get rid off. So i'll plant 4 but potentially only flower 2. 


The other option is to plant 4 and veg them, take clones, flower them, find out which are male/female, keep the females, dash the males, and plant a next seed of the ones that turned out to be male along side the female clones. Then i'd need to repeat this until i've got 4 clones of gaurenteed females. Then i can begin scrogging. If i go down this route, there's no point in starting the scrogging until i know all are females, and that could take a while....



maariic said:


> You coud run small lumber-mill with the amount of electricity this closet will spend! Don't you have to start worrying about copters with so much energy converted to heat? Where do you exhaust it finaly?
> 
> Man you are crazy! After next grow you will be elected as scrog president! I like the plan you are going to build it. Don't forget to update building site.


I won't be using THAT much more than i currently am, a little more yes. I'll only be using the veg lights for the last 3-4 weeks of flowering, all other times they'll be off unless i'm keeping clones, and even then i'll only be using the 1 t5 light. In fact, i'll probably be using LESS power than i currently am, depending on what wattage MH i use. 

I live in a highly built up area with a foot+ of bricks on 3 out of 4 sides of the cab. Also my bedroom sits at 25C, and i don't plan to have my cab running any higher than 29C max, so the heat signature will be minimal coming from the cab if any with a 4 degrees difference. I'm planning on getting rid of the heat at soon as its created, before it has time to heat anything up. So a copter wont have a heat signature to pick up, none more so than whats coming off the back of my mac!

The current cab is also fully insulated, i'm debating whether to bother on my next one... Everything is exhausted up the chimney, and by the time it travels 2+ floors up, it would have cooled down a lot.


----------



## maariic (Jan 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be sure about that chimney. Although this is winter time and there is someone else using that chimney, are they?


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 4, 2012)

lilindian said:


> So i've decided to rebuild my set up before next grow and will be starting completely from scratch again. I will recycle as much wood/mylar/equipment as possible.The plan is to increase the footprint from approximately 90cm x 50cm to approx 100cm x 70cm. This doesn't sound like the biggest of increases but with a grow like this it'll allow me to get another 5oz + i'm sure.
> 
> The real reason behind the increase in size is to accomodate more lights. I'm planning on hanging another cool tube in the flowering cab which will run a MH bulb through flowering. The ballast i look to buy is switchable from 250W/400W/600W to even 660W Super Lumens, giving me loads of flexibility. So i'll have a 600W HPS + probably a 400W MH for flowering next time, no CFL's, they're getting moved to the veg cab. For the time being i'll stick to my current UVB light, which will be hung in the middle of the 2 cool tubes.
> 
> ...


I can get you a great deal on a 900 or 1200 watt led that will fit that cabin nicely! pm me if you want details.


----------



## jdillinger (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG YOU ARE A FUCKING MAN!!!... or lady.. no disrespect... JUST FAAAAKKKKKK


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 5, 2012)

I done a very similar lay out on rooms, I found that my veg room wasn't big enough as I was only using a few clones to scrog.. I also had a large of clones that were given away..

Could be something to look out for maybe?


Best of luck Buddy...


----------



## lilindian (Jan 5, 2012)

maariic said:


> I wouldn't be sure about that chimney. Although this is winter time and there is someone else using that chimney, are they?


I would. Its been tried and tested over a number of years! Ive climbed up to my roof and stuck my head over the chimney and failed to smell or even feel anything. Chimneys in my house arent shared, each room has its own one so i can rest assured the heat/smell isnt being pumped into another room/house



dickkhead said:


> I can get you a great deal on a 900 or 1200 watt led that will fit that cabin nicely! pm me if you want details.


I would, but from what i know leds units are stupidly expensive to buy right? Just how good a deal are we talking here? Pm me details. Also if i were to go for LEDs, well ive got so much HID equipment that would just go to waste, ballasts, bulbs, hoods, extractors ect. Would hav to think about it..



jdillinger said:


> OMG YOU ARE A FUCKING MAN!!!... or lady.. no disrespect... JUST FAAAAKKKKKK


Glad you like! Thanks for stoppin in



Jay_normous said:


> I done a very similar lay out on rooms, I found that my veg room wasn't big enough as I was only using a few clones to scrog.. I also had a large of clones that were given away..
> 
> Could be something to look out for maybe?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, this is something i have thought about. I dont want to have too big a veg cab for the sole reason that i want to keep my plant count down. For that reason i dont plan to hold on to too many clones either, just ones for strains i dont hav fem seeds of, incase i wana grow em again. 

If it comes to it i'll build another cab that i'll keep as a cloning station, using the 2cfls ive got for light. The T5 will stay in the veg cab


----------



## iPot (Jan 5, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Any ideas what ur gona do with it?


Something like this give or take.


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Jan 5, 2012)

stellar grow! i'll be along for the new plans. 

here's to growing some killer pot!


----------



## Devils love (Jan 5, 2012)

you should post a picture showing your whole grow cabinet and the plant inside to show the size of it


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

Diggin the new plans man, put it into action!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 5, 2012)

iPot said:


> Something like this give or take.
> 
> View attachment 1975147



Looks about right, you wont get huge buds and growth will be slower under CFL's. What you've drawn will work though. Don't cut corners and invest in good equipment, a good environment makes growing a hell of a lot easier believe me.



HobbyGrower72 said:


> stellar grow! i'll be along for the new plans.
> 
> here's to growing some killer pot!


Thaaaaanks, went shoppin today for more equipment, every time i splash out on grow stuff i say to myself "once i have this i wont need to upgrade or spend any more" but somehow i always do! I never ever even considered sticking 2 cool tubes in a cabinet before this week...



Devils love said:


> you should post a picture showing your whole grow cabinet and the plant inside to show the size of it



You'll have one tonight



machnak said:


> Diggin the new plans man, put it into action!


All in good time my friend, i'm still in the designing stages, got some crazy ideas coming into my head! I want to make this cabinet a work of art in itself


----------



## lilindian (Jan 5, 2012)

So i've done a little research and since my last build, this new material has come on the market and is meant to be better than diamond stamped mylar (what i'm currently using)

Here's a lil info on the stuff:

"Like the artist who suddenly finds a moment of divine inspiration, your decision to deck walls with new ORCA Grow Film could radically change future fortunes forever! This unique and exciting product consists of a highly reflective, highly diffused surface that&#8217;s been designed to distribute light incredibly evenly across all plants whilst ensuring dreaded hot spots don&#8217;t develop. ORCA Grow Film offers stunning 94% reflectivity &#8211; making it the top performing grow room sheeting currently available &#8211; and reassuringly guarantees all of the light reflected from your lamps maintains the original colour spectrum. The material used to create ORCA Grow Film is extremely durable, puncture and tear resistant, waterproof, UV protected and 100% light tight."




its* x3* the price of diamond stamped mylar, but i'm not one to budget! I'm building this cab to last, so no corners will be cut, only the best will be used. 





​


----------



## machnak (Jan 5, 2012)

You ever see Stelthy's thread? He buillds some pretty awesome cabs, maybe get a little inspiration from him.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 5, 2012)

I've read about that OCRA Grow Film too. Seems to be best you can get!


----------



## iPot (Jan 5, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Looks about right, you wont get huge buds and growth will be slower under CFL's. What you've drawn will work though. Don't cut corners and invest in good equipment, a good environment makes growing a hell of a lot easier believe me.


I know cfls wont yeild as much as an hps but I want to make sure I want to grow/can grow before I invest too much money. I might do a few grows with cfls and if I still have interest in growing a will get a 250w hps. I might even get one during my first grow. I read "Buds for Less" and he got 8ozs from cfls so that gives me a little hope. 

edit: I just realized that using cfls first would be pointless. If I add up the cost of the bulbs, sockets, powerstrips, extension cords, and reflectors it will almost equal a 250w hps. Not to mention I will have no use for all that shit after I get a hps. So I will get the hps right off the bat, can you recommend a good company?


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 6, 2012)

iPot said:


> I know cfls wont yeild as much as an hps but I want to make sure I want to grow/can grow before I invest too much money. I might do a few grows with cfls and if I still have interest in growing a will get a 250w hps. I might even get one during my first grow. I read "Buds for Less" and he got 8ozs from cfls so that gives me a little hope.
> 
> edit: I just realized that using cfls first would be pointless. If I add up the cost of the bulbs, sockets, powerstrips, extension cords, and reflectors it will almost equal a 250w hps. Not to mention I will have no use for all that shit after I get a hps. So I will get the hps right off the bat, can you recommend a good company?


Yup you're right about that! I started CFLs because I thought they would be cheap, really it's not THAT expensive but you DO have to deal with how you are going to position them and such. I had to purchase flexible extensions and Y adapters and Clip Lamps and so on, and still I am not satisfied. What I SHOULD have done was saved up just a bit more and went for a 400watt HPS. I recommend going with the 400w over a 250, the 400w will be more efficient.

IMO Amazon has some great prices on HPS systems. I searched locally and all of them were about 2x or MORE expensive than amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=jbe04-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004HNPGKA

Here's a decent one, there are a lot more there though. The only thing amazon does not seem to have a /great/ selection of is HPS bulbs but the ones you get with them should be fine. CFLs make a good way to create some side lighting or even under lighting though. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057UHB6Y/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=jbe04-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0057UHB6Y

Those have been a life saver for positioning CFL lights, however they really only hold ONE light sturdy, a Y adapter on them weights a bit too much, can still be used and positioned just not as well. 

But yeah, in summary, go with an HPS/MH setup from the start if you can!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 6, 2012)

iPot said:


> I know cfls wont yeild as much as an hps but I want to make sure I want to grow/can grow before I invest too much money. I might do a few grows with cfls and if I still have interest in growing a will get a 250w hps. I might even get one during my first grow. I read "Buds for Less" and he got 8ozs from cfls so that gives me a little hope.
> 
> edit: I just realized that using cfls first would be pointless. If I add up the cost of the bulbs, sockets, powerstrips, extension cords, and reflectors it will almost equal a 250w hps. Not to mention I will have no use for all that shit after I get a hps. So I will get the hps right off the bat, can you recommend a good company?





Catchin22 said:


> Yup you're right about that! I started CFLs because I thought they would be cheap, really it's not THAT expensive but you DO have to deal with how you are going to position them and such. I had to purchase flexible extensions and Y adapters and Clip Lamps and so on, and still I am not satisfied. What I SHOULD have done was saved up just a bit more and went for a 400watt HPS. I recommend going with the 400w over a 250, the 400w will be more efficient.
> 
> IMO Amazon has some great prices on HPS systems. I searched locally and all of them were about 2x or MORE expensive than amazon.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with both of you. My first ever grow was done using a 400W mh for veg and 400W HPS for flowering. I bought a cheap reflector and thought i could get away with that but started having heat issues right from the start. The bathroom extractor i used overheated on the first day, and nothing seemed to b working out for me. I even got sent the wrong ballast and blew the fuse in my house after waiting ages for the bulb to fire up for the first time (no idea why i was under the impression it would take so long), shows u how little i knew when i started. 

I ended up getting an air cooled reflector and a 5" RVK extractor and together with using an inline fan for the intake (instead of cheap rubbbish computer fans) and drilling a few more holes, i got the temps stable and bang on point. 

Basically i realised i shudnt've cut corners and instead shud have invested properly in the project from the start, i wouldve saved money, time, put in less effort, and had less stress. The only reason i carried on growing after my first attempt was due to the results i got, and i would not have got the same results without investing time, effort and money into my setup.

If my first grow was under CFLs i would not have grown again i dont think, for the reason that although possible, its in many ways a lot harder to get a really gd crop under cfls compared to a mh/hps combo. Yes u might not hav to deal with temp issues but ur plants will hate u if they knew they cud be sitting under HID lighting! 

That brings me onto my next point, good ventilation is KEY, especially in cabinet grows, so dont cut corners here either. If i were u... I'd get a 5" cool tube (perfect for cabinets, in some cases better than big reflectors depending on the space ur working with) a 5" RVK, have a passive intake, but buy a fan speed controller for the RVK so u can play with the ambient temp of ur cab, and maybe even run a 250W mh/hps, it will kick the shit out of any cfl set up im sure. 

Saying that though id also hav to agree with catchin, a 400W is probably the best thing to go for, but only if u got space to run it. Dont forget more watts = more heat given off from the bulb so u have to leave more room between bulb and top of plant, so when designing the height of ur flowering cab, take into account what watt bulb u'll b running.

In summary, ur much more likely to love growing/love the results if ur growing in a good environment (lights, fans, mylar ect). This means mh/hps, cfls are good for vegging but mh are still a long shot better.

Investment is key, just dont go buying co2 systems and stupidly priced nutes first time round, i'd highly recommend HESI starter kits, they got me going


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 6, 2012)

lilindian said:


> So i've done a little research and since my last build, this new material has come on the market and is meant to be better than diamond stamped mylar (what i'm currently using)
> 
> Here's a lil info on the stuff:
> 
> ...


Wow! Great find! What's the reflective rate on normal Mylar? Just looked up the price on amazon... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049NZ4KK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=jbe04-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0049NZ4KK

Yeah, that is 3x the price

"


ORCA's patent pending white plastic microfiber structure scatters light from highly reflective crystalline structures within the substrate.
ORCA Grow Film is 94% reflective across the full visible spectrum and provides 99% diffusion measuring 2 times more light on a light meter than mylar.
ORCA Grow Film is 100% light tight, thermally reflecting, waterproof, and will not yellow from UV light.
The film will help stop mold and algae growth and can safely be cleaned with household cleaners.
"


That stuff sounds great! I am curious on the plastic microfiber structure and how that feels... If you decide to buy some of that please post up a review!


----------



## gingerbuddha (Jan 6, 2012)

looks good as usual! still curious to see how much you yield, what is the linear space overall? I just yielded around an oz and a half in about a 1x2 area give or take.

Have fun trimming brother


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 6, 2012)

gingerbuddha said:


> looks good as usual! still curious to see how much you yield


I think we all are, the suspense is killing me! lol! It's funny how excited I am over somebody else's project.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 6, 2012)

Catchin22 said:


> Wow! Great find! What's the reflective rate on normal Mylar? Just looked up the price on amazon...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049NZ4KK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=jbe04-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0049NZ4KK
> 
> ...


The decision has already been made! Heard nothing but gd stuff about it. Will post a review for sure, although i have no lux meter so yeh. 



gingerbuddha said:


> looks good as usual! still curious to see how much you yield, what is the linear space overall? I just yielded around an oz and a half in about a 1x2 area give or take.
> 
> Have fun trimming brother


Thanks, i dont hav a clue on the yield either but these are some of the best buds ive grown appearance wise. The linear space is approx 2 feet wide and 1 foot deep, cab is sliightly bigger but thats the canopy size i think, mayb a few more inches in both directions. I'll measure up tonight.

To give u an idea on my next cab, it will be a few inches wider than the current one, and approx as deep as the current ones width

Im saving the trimming for later (putting it off), first gona get cut and dry out the way


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have a SLR or camera that can do long exposure you could test it that way, measuring the light via Photoshop on an object. I was going to do this with white paint vs mylar but never got around to it.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 6, 2012)

I have learnt many Interesting Things during the Reading of the Gr8!!Thread!! - Can't wait for you to post - Your Yield! Well Done and Keep Up The GoodGrowing! I am about to attempt my very first Scrog too... With GreatWhiteShark! They are ready to Harvest Right Now... but when I Harvest I intend to Re-veg Them and then GrowScrog!!!!!! I'll let you guys know how this goes! 
Thanx For This Thread -
_Its been a wonderful ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## An7h0ny (Jan 6, 2012)

now thats what i call a update wicked pic's mate well done


----------



## lilindian (Jan 6, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> I have learnt many Interesting Things during the Reading of the Gr8!!Thread!! - Can't wait for you to post - Your Yield! Well Done and Keep Up The GoodGrowing! I am about to attempt my very first Scrog too... With GreatWhiteShark! They are ready to Harvest Right Now... but when I Harvest I intend to Re-veg Them and then GrowScrog!!!!!! I'll let you guys know how this goes!
> Thanx For This Thread -
> _Its been a wonderful ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Thanks for the kind words, its nice to know my hard work is appreciated by others. I've learnt loads of interesting things too during this grow, really helped me understand a little better how these plants grow and how changing something will effect the plant, and how they adapt. After doing this grow, the way i see it, MJ plants were made to be trained. So bare that in mind when you do your first SCROG. However u tie them down, they will adapt, and depending on how you tie them down you can achieve different outcomes (auxin distribution). 

I've never been a fan of the idea of Re-vegging, its just so far from the natural life cycle of the plant in my opinion, and from what i've heard results are never amazing. Saying that i'd still be interested in seeing what you come up with so do keep me informed.


Again thanks, glad u enjoyed the (long) read!



An7h0ny said:


> now thats what i call a update wicked pic's mate well done


Thanks, got another sneaky one coming up before harvest


----------



## lilindian (Jan 6, 2012)

Startin to yellow out a bit more with the lack of nutes and numerous leeches. 

I did another rough measurement and the canopy is roughly 2.5ft wide and 1.5ft deep, the plant is literally pushing up on the back side of the cab and the doors close against the buds. I could've probably grown her a bit wider but in the end wanted to leave a gap on the sides for air flow.

I still think i could keep Suze going for another week or so to further mature, i still see a lot of white pistils. But the longer i leave her growing the higher chance of finding mold, so i'm quitting while i'm ahead. Parts of her are fully matured, others not, should be a good mix

I'm sure I could grow more bud in this cab (vertical scrogs) but would rather just build a bigger cab. The new one will have plenty of space for a hydro system in the future when i choose to go down that route.


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 6, 2012)

i was gna say some buds do look like they could use another week but best to not be greedy and risk loosing it all! whats the sq foot print going to be of your new cab?


----------



## maariic (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna see the skeleton. Great grow, man!


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 6, 2012)

if its 7 a 600 watt led would be nice in their and you wouldnt have to worry about all that extra heat! my .02


----------



## lilindian (Jan 6, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> i was gna say some buds do look like they could use another week but best to not be greedy and risk loosing it all! whats the sq foot print going to be of your new cab?


Yeh i'm really in 2 minds, but more leaning towards harvesting sooner rather than later. i COULD keep her going another week i guess, but if i did she'd get nothing but plain water. I duno i'll decide monday morning whether to chop or not, if not, i'll give her till thursday, but part of me thinks there's no point. The bottom of the buds are more mature than the tops, so there's still plenty of prime bud. 

The sq foot print will be.... 8 sq ft. or 1m x 75-80cm (undecided)

Current one is... roughly 4 - 4.5 sq ft or 87cm x 40cm (dunno why i kept claiming it was 2sq ft earlier in the thread) - not the whole footprint is being utilised at the moment but with the next cab it will be


----------



## lilindian (Jan 6, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> if its 7 a 600 watt led would be nice in their and you wouldnt have to worry about all that extra heat! my .02


From what i've read LED technology doesn't quite match HID lighting just yet in terms of yield, health and vigour. It's close, but HID is better. I'm like 80% sure i'll be able to handle the heat with ease, the only disadvantage is the higher cost of running HID lighting. Plus i aint got the cash for a top of the range LED unit right now


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 6, 2012)

for a 600 i could get you one for prob 7 to 800.00$ it will pay for itself in no time and theres no bulb replacement less heat flair, and 10 year life span! 3 year warranty. im currently doing a grower feed back program for 4 different leds If your interested let me know I have an in with a few companys. the one that realy stands out right now is the day star full white spectrum led the plant seems to be responding the best. ill keep you informed when i start my thread so you can follow


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 7, 2012)

Whens the big update with pics?


----------



## Devils love (Jan 7, 2012)

looks little bit smaller than i had thought..imagine if you took that at umm stage right before you put them into budding and put it outdoor and bury that trunk and as much of branching little into the grow year


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 7, 2012)

Man I missed out on a lot! I need to check my subs more and quit being a douche. Awesome stuff and nice job on keeping her at a low height throughout.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> for a 600 i could get you one for prob 7 to 800.00$ it will pay for itself in no time and theres no bulb replacement less heat flair, and 10 year life span! 3 year warranty. im currently doing a grower feed back program for 4 different leds If your interested let me know I have an in with a few companys. the one that realy stands out right now is the day star full white spectrum led the plant seems to be responding the best. ill keep you informed when i start my thread so you can follow


Ur a good salesman, uve got my attention, given me something to think about. Start ur thread and we'll take things from there, want to know which is the best hands down



Jay_normous said:


> Whens the big update with pics?


Should be tomorrow evening... Start harvestin tmrw mornin, i usually harvest at night but not on an all nighter!



Devils love said:


> looks little bit smaller than i had thought..imagine if you took that at umm stage right before you put them into budding and put it outdoor and bury that trunk and as much of branching little into the grow year


Not gona lie she does look much bigger in the pictures. Still though she's definately a big girl! Hopefully one day i can try a monster outdoor grow, im workin on it



TheOrganic said:


> Man I missed out on a lot! I need to check my subs more and quit being a douche. Awesome stuff and nice job on keeping her at a low height throughout.


Thanks man. I know all too well what thats like, the amount of my subs i havnt clicked on recently is shameful...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks good yo! Tight work on the training! Got her ass all tied up lol


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Looks good yo! Tight work on the training! Got her ass all tied up lol


Thanks, needs to be done! Anyways its just how she likes it


----------



## eps (Jan 8, 2012)

Loving this! You have inspired my next grow.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 8, 2012)

hey i strongly think you should leave that plant in darkness for like 48 hrs to throw a last kick in and finish it up fast just to get its full potential


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6894846 said:


> hey i strongly think you should leave that plant in darkness for like 48 hrs to throw a last kick in and finish it up fast just to get its full potential


Already done, she's been sitting in total darkness for around 36hrs now, by tmrw morning it'll be 48.

But yeh i had the same thoughts


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

eps said:


> Loving this! You have inspired my next grow.


Thanks a lot, means ive accomplished another one of my goals


----------



## morfin56 (Jan 8, 2012)

i loved this thread from the start, cant wait to see the final product.
congratulations lilindian!

have fun trimming lol

-morfin56


----------



## Devils love (Jan 8, 2012)

hmm i say you press and wait for the budds to be fully mature..i mean mold is chance but i think its worth the risk..plus as long as that fans going and lights you should be okay not sure how its doing now though and preharvest


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 8, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Already done, she's been sitting in total darkness for around 36hrs now, by tmrw morning it'll be 48.
> 
> But yeh i had the same thoughts


Crap, did you take any close up pictures before you put it in the dark? I would love to see some before and after the dark period.


----------



## maariic (Jan 8, 2012)

Catchin22 said:


> Crap, did you take any close up pictures before you put it in the dark? I would love to see some before and after the dark period.


Me too. Some people tell there is no reason. I' d like to see myself.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> i loved this thread from the start, cant wait to see the final product.
> congratulations lilindian!
> 
> have fun trimming lol
> ...



Thank YOU very much, i'll try



Devils love said:


> hmm i say you press and wait for the budds to be fully mature..i mean mold is chance but i think its worth the risk..plus as long as that fans going and lights you should be okay not sure how its doing now though and preharvest


I would normally agree, but i contacted the breeder and he said Suze was ready to harvest a week ago. Also, for some reason, the bottom half of the branches are nearly fully matured, it's just the very top's that aren't quite there yet. But as i said earlier, should make for a good mix of high's/smoke. 

The reason why i'm particularly scared of mold now is A.) due to the thickness and compactness of the canopy in the middle, and B.) there are quite a few dead and shrivled up leaves throughout the plant, that i wont be able to remove until i harvest, and these leaves will only increase the likelyhood of mold or something else forming. 


She's had her 2 days of darkness now so can't let her continue anyway.



Catchin22 said:


> Crap, did you take any close up pictures before you put it in the dark? I would love to see some before and after the dark period.



Took a few yeh, well someone else did, and they also took some panoramic shots, and 3 shots at different exposures of the whole plant to create a HDR photograph. I've got the panoramic ones, but they're 16mb each so i don't know where and how i'd go about uploading them. I'll give it a go later on. 



maariic said:


> Me too. Some people tell there is no reason. I' d like to see myself.


I like to think it works wonders


----------



## aj11 (Jan 8, 2012)

that my friend was a killer plant +rep for the grow u did a awesome job cant wait to see the final weight have fun trimming my friend


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

The full 16Mb file can be downloaded here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?v39sffjczj6m0ui


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 8, 2012)

Glad you took some pictures! Would you mind kindly uploading the 3 exposure images for HDR? I would like to play with them as I am a photographer and PS expert.


----------



## maariic (Jan 8, 2012)

How tall are those side colas? I wanna see them striped.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 8, 2012)

Catchin22 said:


> Glad you took some pictures! Would you mind kindly uploading the 3 exposure images for HDR? I would like to play with them as I am a photographer and PS expert.


http://www.mediafire.com/?f5726272ihuh2n7

http://www.mediafire.com/?rvlphr3oqsdst70

http://www.mediafire.com/?b6wmu6qawbblxbo

Hope they're ok, lets see what u can get out of them, got high expectations!




maariic said:


> How tall are those side colas? I wanna see them striped.


All shall be revealed soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 8, 2012)

Now thats wot u call bud pRon matey,top shelf


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 8, 2012)

man, beautiful plant. cant wait to get growing again


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 8, 2012)

i think 1 more week would ripen and continue to fill her out my .02


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> i think 1 more week would ripen and continue to fill her out my .02


But i can't, unless i leave her another week in the dark and feed with plain water. Don't want to start reintroducing nutes after leeching her with more than 150L of water, and don't want to reintroduce light after leaving her for over 48hrs in dark. She's filled out nicely, the calyx's are heavily swollen, and the bottom half of each branch is fully mature i think.

I'm just about to check on her after 2 days, so if she's really not ready to harvest i'll take pics nd post em up so you can see if the darkness has sped things up at all


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

So it looks like that 48hrs darkness really did help! She's looking a hell of a lot more mature than a few days ago. So I'm starting to harvest her now...... Starting at 10:30am, lets see what time i finish up...

Stay tuned


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 9, 2012)

Can´t Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

Just taken her out of the cab for the first time since veg. This plant is INSANE, fuck me...... some of the most IMMENSE cola's on it! Unbelievable....


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 9, 2012)

Courage mate, you're almost there. Trimming week begins


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 9, 2012)

cant wait for the harvest pics mate


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Just taken her out of the cab for the first time since veg. This plant is INSANE, fuck me...... some of the most IMMENSE cola's on it! Unbelievable....




pics. pics. pics....


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

So it took me 9Hrs, all the bud is hanging upside down in the cab with temp at 20C and RH at 45%

Took A LOT of pictures, not all came out crystal clear but most did, just uploading now, gona take a while but should be done soon enough!


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

fucking sweet man!!! cant wait to see them all nice and cut!

awesome job and what was the wet weight?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> fucking sweet man!!! cant wait to see them all nice and cut!
> 
> awesome job and what was the wet weight?


Ha they're not trimmed, just removed any dead/unhealthy looking leaves. Also i never did a wet weigh in..... i'll save the surprise for next week!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

HOWEVER, i do not want to let u lot completely down, so i'll give u a sneak preview







... I have pretty big hands!


----------



## InvaderMark (Jan 9, 2012)

wow... they sure did come out purtty.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

man, awesome job dude...


your idea sparked a light in my mind...

thanks...


hey, was this in soil?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

InvaderMark said:


> wow... they sure did come out purtty.


Hands down the best lookin buds ive ever grown


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> man, awesome job dude...
> 
> 
> your idea sparked a light in my mind...
> ...


Thanks, just you wait till tmrw! 

It was in soil indeed, with hyroton pebbles top and bottom of pot, fully organic grow, going for a killer taste


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 9, 2012)

well you are going to really enjoy the taste then... organic is the best!

im saying, you will probably get about a pound and a half...


----------



## lilindian (Jan 9, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> well you are going to really enjoy the taste then... organic is the best!
> 
> im saying, you will probably get about a pound and a half...


Hope so, i tried to throw everything i could think of at this grow, except for co2. Scares me to think of what would have become of her with a co2 system... I'm sure i wouldve had mold issues...

Anyway we have our first yield prediction, anyone else?

Be brave and type a figure before it gets a lot easier tomorrow.

I'm saying around a pound


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sweet as a nut matey... You'l b smokin some proper tasty in a couple a wks 

I've kinda gve up on ma journal problems with rot n shit  so got bout 3 wks left on ma farm. 1 with nutes and then 2 full wks of only water & ripen, so hopefully by then al b smiling again..

I reckon 1.5-2lb matey looks really dense


----------



## CampUnderDog (Jan 9, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Hope so, i tried to throw everything i could think of at this grow, except for co2. Scares me to think of what would have become of her with a co2 system... I'm sure i wouldve had mold issues...
> 
> Anyway we have our first yield prediction, anyone else?
> 
> ...


I'm sayin just about a pound


----------



## electronug (Jan 9, 2012)

Amazing SCRoG.

If only it didn't take so long to veg


----------



## matt7835706 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## dickkhead (Jan 9, 2012)

18 oz looks tasty!


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 9, 2012)

im gonna guess 8 oz,,,just a guess ... But man it was hard for me to see how big soem of those buds were untill now. Wow that one in your hand is nice. That alone wieghs 10+ dry.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 10, 2012)

SssssCrumptious!!!!!! All that Work Really Paid Off! Sometimes Effort - Really Makes All The Difference To Life!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

great fuckin job bro...


----------



## CjMcGirt23 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just read every single page of this over the last 5 hours and I don't regret 1 second of it


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

*

Found the courage to pull her out on the rollers.


*




















*

Taken out of cab against a black background - Front side - the side we're used to seeing


*









































*Backside - side we're not used to seeing

*










































*
Whole plant just about laid out on my bed (5ft x 6.5ft)
*

















































































*
A selection of a few of the biggest buds, not all

*



























*
Hanging up in cab to dry - Up top we have the best of the best, all the beasts - Middle is what i consider normal sized cola's - bottom is mainly fluff/small cola's that struggled for light

*
























































*Beastly Main Stalk against a normal cig

*






















*Finger Hash - put half into a spliff last night, lovely lovely stuff, bout to have the other half now

*







​


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 10, 2012)

I am spechless!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 10, 2012)

holy shit dude. i havent posted in a while but have been watching. awesome harvest. did you get a wet weight?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 10, 2012)

You've done a class job there matey. Enjoy that spliff more than deserved


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

crazytrain14 said:


> holy shit dude. i havent posted in a while but have been watching. awesome harvest. did you get a wet weight?


No wet weight, waiting till after the dry


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 10, 2012)

You've maybe said it before, but I couldn't find it -
do you plan on making some hash of the trimmings?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

idontlikesociety said:


> You've maybe said it before, but I couldn't find it -
> do you plan on making some hash of the trimmings?


Yup, from whatever i get when i trim after the dry, before i jar it all up


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 10, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Yup, from whatever i get when i trim after the dry, before i jar it all up


Alright, which method will you use? I'm still struggling wether I should use acetone or something other.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

idontlikesociety said:


> Alright, which method will you use? I'm still struggling wether I should use acetone or something other.


I'm going for bubble bags, worked last time but i fucked it up so should've got more. Know better this time round


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 10, 2012)

The attack of the killer plant!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell yeah dude turned out nice after all this!!!
i literally just got my 1 gal 160 micron bag delivered this morning
check this video before you do anything with ur clippings
ill be going to get dry ice in a few and try this with a oz of very quality trim.
ill let u know what goes down got my kief compressor the other day too!

skip to 3:30
[video=youtube;MZL3nLVYorg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZL3nLVYorg[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

seriously sweet work mate


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 10, 2012)

happy and jealous!


----------



## psycophreak (Jan 10, 2012)

EPIC THREAD! Thanks for keeping me entertained for several months, literally.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

POUND TOWN said:


> Hell yeah dude turned out nice after all this!!!
> i literally just got my 1 gal 160 micron bag delivered this morning
> check this video before you do anything with ur clippings
> ill be going to get dry ice in a few and try this with a oz of very quality trim.
> ...



I would do this, but dry ice is impossible to get where i am to the best of my knowledge. I'm sure if i do it correctly i'll get much better results than last time, i know exactly where i went wrong so lemme try again, if things still don't work as expected i'll start trying different methods. Bubble bags might not be the very best way but its the easiest



kevin murphy said:


> seriously sweet work mate



Thanks man, sad to hear about ur (old) project, will check out ur crosses for sure, sound real interesting



psycophreak said:


> EPIC THREAD! Thanks for keeping me entertained for several months, literally.


Thanks for following for several months!


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Jan 10, 2012)

I have said my grace over these pics, and all I want to say is AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Man been watchin since u started, looks like the K'nex did u good. Cant wait to see the final weight, i'll bet its around 6-8 zips. Wat do u think?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

ChiefsitandChief said:


> I have said my grace over these pics, and all I want to say is AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



AMEN!



SweetestCheeba said:


> Congrats Man been watchin since u started, looks like the K'nex did u good. Cant wait to see the final weight, i'll bet its around 6-8 zips. Wat do u think?


Thanks, u been a little quiet past few months no? yeh like i've said all the way through this grow K'nex is the one! Couldnt've achieved this without it. I duno how much a "zip" is, but i'm guessing 10-16oz, somewhere between my target and a pound. I really have no idea though hence why i'm being so vague


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 10, 2012)

24 grams of quality trim
1 gal 160 micron bubble bag - 8 bucks
kief compressor - 6 bucks
5 lb brick dry ice - 8 dollars
10.7 grams of hash .priceless

btw it took me about 5 min of shaking and got a huge pile of kief then 2 hours of compressing
solid
I recommend this method

edit: zip is an oz


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

POUND TOWN said:


> View attachment 1987323View attachment 1987324View attachment 1987326View attachment 1987327
> 24 grams of quality trim
> 1 gal 160 micron bubble bag - 8 bucks
> kief compressor - 6 bucks
> ...


Damn, looks like u did a good job! 

Saying that though i've never been a huge fan of kief aka green hash, i duno, its good to sprinkle into joints but never found it amazing to smoke on its own. Maybe i never got a good batch of the stuff. 

Also, 10g of hash outta 24g of trim is mad, i had a big box of trim last time and only got like 7g's by the end. I did mess things up a little but still


----------



## shankae (Jan 10, 2012)

Thats got to be one of the most impressive plants I have ever seed man !!!! Awesome job there well done.
Im gonna get tight on my guess and go for 350 grams .
Peace


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice work there lilindian. Your girl grew up into a full figured woman. Looks nice and sticky by the looks of your hands, enjoy the hash.

I'm going with ten ounces dry.

Congrats on a lovely grow.


----------



## UFEELIT? (Jan 11, 2012)

omfg that is one of the best things ive seen in a while, k-nex were the shit when i was a kid and im glad you found a use for them big boy style hahaha


----------



## jimboe887 (Jan 11, 2012)

lilindian said:


> AMEN!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, u been a little quiet past few months no? yeh like i've said all the way through this grow K'nex is the one! Couldnt've achieved this without it. I duno how much a "zip" is, but i'm guessing 10-16oz, somewhere between my target and a pound. I really have no idea though hence why i'm being so vague


 zip is jus another name for oz


----------



## lilindian (Jan 11, 2012)

UFEELIT? said:


> omfg that is one of the best things ive seen in a while, k-nex were the shit when i was a kid and im glad you found a use for them big boy style hahaha


I do love my K'nex, there's no denying it! 


Big boy style indeed



jimboe887 said:


> zip is jus another name for oz


Ah i see, well in that case SweetestCheeba i'm expecting more than 6-8 zips, shooting for 10+, staying optimistic


----------



## lilindian (Jan 11, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/502182-stealth-cab-v2-0-full.html


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah i see, well in that case SweetestCheeba i'm expecting more than 6-8 zips, shooting for 10+, staying optimistic[/QUOTE]

Cool, always best to shoot for the stars. i really should start posting more, but i've been watching from the start. and i wanted to ask wat size air pot was that


----------



## lilindian (Jan 11, 2012)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ah i see, well in that case SweetestCheeba i'm expecting more than 6-8 zips, shooting for 10+, staying optimistic


Cool, always best to shoot for the stars. i really should start posting more, but i've been watching from the start. and i wanted to ask wat size air pot was that[/QUOTE]

So many people who posted a comment in the first month i never heard from again..... I'm calling u all out!

It was a 45L airpot, i'd say i used a total of 50L of soil though


----------



## freeman90 (Jan 11, 2012)

Epic job man! I'm about to start my grow and am stealing your idea for the cab. You did awesome man, I really nope I can recreate your results. Cheers bro!


----------



## iPot (Jan 11, 2012)

Fucking beautiful.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Jan 12, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Damn, looks like u did a good job!
> 
> Saying that though i've never been a huge fan of kief aka green hash, i duno, its good to sprinkle into joints but never found it amazing to smoke on its own. Maybe i never got a good batch of the stuff.
> 
> Also, 10g of hash outta 24g of trim is mad, i had a big box of trim last time and only got like 7g's by the end. I did mess things up a little but still


yea i dont smoke it straight you just rub some off the brick of hash sprinkle it on top a packed bowl/bong. its like supercharging ur rip 5x. it was some trim but it was mostly small scragly buds i used u should have seen the pile of keif when i was done shakin i was like daaaam. very quality hash one milk off the bong that shit had me buggin!


----------



## Indicator (Jan 12, 2012)

Repped ya the other day lilindian! Fantastic job. Truly inspiring! Look forward to your latest round!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 12, 2012)

i gotta see the rest of the pics man i wanna see how much that bitch gives up and now im getting really fucking giddy about putting my girls into flowering


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 12, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Cool, always best to shoot for the stars. i really should start posting more, but i've been watching from the start. and i wanted to ask wat size air pot was that


So many people who posted a comment in the first month i never heard from again..... I'm calling u all out!

It was a 45L airpot, i'd say i used a total of 50L of soil though[/QUOTE]


Ok and u had the hydroton on top of the soil


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 12, 2012)

you are a inspiration. i honestly think this is the world record for most bud growin on one plant indoors


----------



## lilindian (Jan 12, 2012)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ok and u had the hydroton on top of the soil



Yeh man, just to protect any exposed roots on the surface from light, would've used soil but ran out, had some hydroton lying around



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6921232 said:


> you are a inspiration. i honestly think this is the world record for most bud growin on one plant indoors


Thanks very much. Don't think its a record for an indoor plant, i'm SURE people have grown bigger, but i do reckon its a record for the footprint/height of the plant. I'm proudest of its density, i think i managed to achieve this through the way it was trained/grown through veg. Laid the foundations.


----------



## lilindian (Jan 12, 2012)

skunkpunk13 said:


> i gotta see the rest of the pics man i wanna see how much that bitch gives up and now im getting really fucking giddy about putting my girls into flowering


Go back a page to the harvest post!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 12, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Go back a page to the harvest post!


oh believe me i drooled over those but i wanna see ur total harvest and final yield im saying lol


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey LI, how much longer r u gonna dy


----------



## lilindian (Jan 13, 2012)

skunkpunk13 said:


> oh believe me i drooled over those but i wanna see ur total harvest and final yield im saying lol



Coming soon to a screen near you, just stuck the camera on charge for the big occasion.



SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey LI, how much longer r u gonna dy


Started Hanging it all up to dry on monday morning, just now (friday night) the outside 90% of each branch was crispy, so i decided to jar up 90% of the harvest, with 10% still drying, partially because it was still a minor bit moist, but also because i ran out of air tight jars! never thought i'd see the day... The only cola's left hanging are the biggest fattest ones, makes sense they're taking the longest to dry. 

Anyway tomorrow morning i'll probably take them all out the jars again and inspect them, they should've re-moistened a bit by then. I'll also go shopping for more jars for the rest of the bud so i can jar that up tomorrow and leave sealed for 12hrs before inspecting those ones too. 

I was under the impression that it would take longer for the buds to turn crispy with such a low temp in the drying cab (15-20C) and perfect humidity (50-60%), i had no fans on to circulate the air, only an inline fan to bring in cold air and a RVK to extract humid air out, both were on EXTREMELY low settings, barely even on! God only knows whats been going on behind those sealed doors... I'm still looking to draw out this drying process for as long as possible, and dry/cure it at a snails pace, in my opinion dry and curing is as much of the cycle as vegging and flowering, and more of an art that growing the stuff in the first place!

Bout to try an airy dry nug... could still be moist on the inside but i hope not.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

What time period you hoping to do on the dry and cure and.any particular reason?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> What time period you hoping to do on the dry and cure and.any particular reason?


Just came across this and thought it was spot on. 

Eskobar's Drying/curing advice: Confirms everything i thought on the topic




_"Hey,

U can chose how u cut the plants, the way u clean them, how u do that does not matter.
U can clean and keep them on long stems, or u can keep the buds lose. I do both, it depends how many dry screens i have left over at that point.

It is after u have harvested,next u dry them that they must be in a dark room for up to 7 and 11 days, theoritical to kill chlorofyl.
U must kill the chlorofyl because this makes u have a headach when u smoke it.
Thats why speed dried buds after harvest give a certain presure in the brains/body when u smoke it.
Wait ... have patience, have a good first impression and do your job good by slow drying.

Slow drying does seem to have a nicer bag apeal, personal experience.
Also the slower u dry, the more pale the buds will come.

Do certainly not exagirate this to, iff u aim at a slow drying then it takes 2 weeks before u jar them.
2 weeks is not rare for me. I cut the buds lose from the stems, sometimes i let them on stems, then i can take up to 3 weeks.
As soon the stems inside the buds are almost dry (they may not break) but when the buds do feel crispy (after pulling test it comes lose, but not yet totally dry)

At that point i put them in a jar for one night to have a look how they are, i use tighpack jar types myself, i love those.
The rest of the moist inside the 90% dried buds, will spread again during this night due to it is in a closed jar. Thats normal thing.
(rolling tabaco is kept in boxes to, the smoker adds drops of water to the tabaco, to make it as moisty or dry as he want, in big lines i do the same, but i do not ad water,
i only use a jar to get the moist level perfekt, so taste and smells stay superb)
The next day i check them, grind some buds to check the moist level. Iff still to wet, i let open the jar for a day + softly steer the buds so moist can spread better.
The trick is to not let dry out your buds totally, or they are ruined.
most taste stays when u do it slowly.

When the buds have reached the level that make me happy, i do not let the jar open.

From the moment u harvest, to the moment u smoke. u must have patience.
Never sacrifice your precious grown buds by doing the speeddrying thing (oven, drying under hps light, with loads of heaters)

A gentle wind from a ventilator is allready enough to make it perfekt.

After the buds are like u wish, in your jar. The curing can start.
U can allready start smoking them, but the taste and smell will change a bit after curing.
Not to something totally different, but the smells will become more refined, kinda.

Light kills the power of your buds. So u do not dry in light envoriment and u also do not jar it in such conditions.

Speed drying is invented by commercial growers. These guys have no time and risk to lose.
They cut (around here they even sell wet cannabis, fresh harvested, so they can add weightmakers or glucose crap things to sell for more ... sand? also)
and they force the weed to dry in 2 or 3 days. Mostly they go almost bonedry.
A big disrespect for the hobby people like us, it does also messes peoples mind up, that this is normal. It is not.
Commercial growers are like a factory, produktion above all.
We do not look at them, since we have totally other mentality in this cannabis world.

When u take the time to pop seeds, to grow them, to harvest them. Then why not do it all good and make the drying perfekt to.
Iff u have spended so many weeks to nurse the plants, slow drying(wich i call normal drying) does not make a big deal.

Grdz e$ko,"
_



He also stated:





_"__I want to say it loud and clear, i do not write tutorials.
Only my method, my view. Yea, i dont want to sound as guy who say to u how u 'must' do things.
I share my things, thats all. I accept there are better methods, i do not say this is it. I say this works, its good"





_I think that kinda sums up why i'm trying to do what i'm trying to do. As i have said before none of this is going on sale to anyone or anywhere, yes i'm a greedy bastard and what? Time is/has never been a factor to me for this reason.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

You know somethin lilindian ur a sound as fuck dude... Total rrspect for your griw n ur method matey. Av been a total stoner for bout 17 yrs now n dnt hve the patience to dry and cure as long as you do,wish it was me goin to taste that goodness after your patient process. Think I'm goin to at least try do it with a few grammage of ma cotton candy,after reading that a kinda feel obliged to lol.

Take it easy bro


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 13, 2012)

curios to know the final weigh in. what should i keep my humidity at during veg, flowering, and curing?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 13, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> curios to know the final weigh in. what should i keep my humidity at during veg, flowering, and curing?


as low as possable if ur doing a condensed scrog like this im quite impressed theres no mold


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 13, 2012)

skunkpunk13 said:


> as low as possable if ur doing a condensed scrog like this im quite impressed theres no mold


ok my shit is like 39% i thought that might be low in the veg tents?


----------



## hazeyblazey (Jan 13, 2012)

amazing grow much respect


----------



## mikerob (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok so you dry for a week or two then.how do you cure? I've been drying my stuff for about 3days longer then you I'm ready to cure so how do i do that this is a first for me!


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 14, 2012)

i think you want to jar them for a week try snapping a bud if it bends n doesnt snap they need more dry time. but if your 3 days ahead of him more then likely there ready for jars. kyle kushman says he jars for a week then cracks the jar if you smell ammonia theyr not dry enough if you smell sweet bud you did your job. I think you can also use turkey bags if you have a large harvest. again this is my .02 n how i plan on doing so when i harvest some else may chime in with diff ideas?...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 14, 2012)

if the stem slightly bends then breaks its good then put in a jar and open the jar everyday pouring it out and lettig it sit for 10 min. do that everyday for 2 weeks then only once a week


----------



## lilindian (Jan 14, 2012)

Last night (Friday) i jarred all the bud tryin to draw out the moisture evenly through the bud (sweating it).
Turns out the seals on my jars aren't as tight as they used to be so they weren't completely air tight. To try and get round this i made cling film squares to act as seals.
For the first 12hrs in the jars no jar has a cling film seal on it. For that reason the buds didn't sweat as much as they should have, but some did.
The ones that did were hung up to dry after 12hrs, and at the same time i stuck cling film seals on the rest of the jars.
By evening the ones that were hung up turned crispy again, so i jarred them up, again using these make shift seals.
About 5 hours later i checked on them to find all the bud in all the jars slightly moist and squidgy again, so instead of hanging them up to dry and them drying quickly, i've left all the bud in the jars and the jars open, in a well ventilated cool place. Hopefully this'll slow down the drying time a bit. Hopefully nothing will mold, that would be killer. Will leave it like this overnight and inspect all jars tomorrow morning


----------



## wolfman420 (Jan 14, 2012)

awesome job man rep!!!!!!! beautiful grow!!!!!!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 14, 2012)

whats the weigh in?


----------



## maariic (Jan 14, 2012)

Breath taking view!


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 14, 2012)

i said 8 oz but im gonna say thats a pound or slightly under.


----------



## iPot (Jan 14, 2012)

I cannot believe you got all of this from one indoor plant grown in soil and not even three feet tall! This is one of the best grows I have ever seen on RIU. 



lilindian said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/dsc04631j.jpg/


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 15, 2012)

tip[ for lillidian take sum of the buds out of the jar mate they look to compact pal and keep stirring the jars daily mate


----------



## hippyHAY420 (Jan 15, 2012)

So Im all new to this site but my buddie devils love showed me this sight and your amazing green thumb lol i just had one ?........i noticed in the earlier pics you had just a simple indoor house plant(its looked like a spider plant) beside your baby....is there and signifence behind it??? cause im clueless 

Thanx


----------



## An7h0ny (Jan 15, 2012)

very well done mate great grow! keep us updated on the weigh in


----------



## maariic (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey indian - did you show us the skeleton?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 16, 2012)

"i jizzed in my pants" thats sick man this is why im so pumpd about mine


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> tip[ for lillidian take sum of the buds out of the jar mate they look to compact pal and keep stirring the jars daily mate


I was thinking that but im a noob lol. from what ive read if its too packed you run the risk of getting mould.

Well done on the grow! did you notice any benefits from running the uvb light?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Couple questions... why would soil cool down faster than heat up? I thought it was a matter of the thermal capacity of the soil. Given a specific thermal capacity..the heating and cooling rates would be the same. ergo...it takes a lot of heat to warm water, but it stays warmer longer than say a rock... which heats and cools quickly.
> 
> A simply (and very beneficial) source of heat is a dehumidifier. I have two large ones running in my room at night. to stabilize temperatures.
> 
> ...


I know this is a bit late but what are your ideal temps? ive read everything from 60 to 95! everyone saying different but none really with proof


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 16, 2012)

anything between 80-85 is perfect mate higher if co2 is introduced mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> anything between 80-85 is perfect mate higher if co2 is introduced mate


Thanks for that. Im going as low as 61 when the lights off. From the article i read it made sense because it was simulating night time temps. Its a nice 80-85 when the lights on tho. Thats why by buds are no where near as big as littleindians and ive only got 3 weeks left so thats something for my next attempt. Its my first go tho and i maxed out my budget so as long as i get a smoke im happy and its all a good learning experience.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 16, 2012)

the best way to do it is keep the temps within 10-15 degrees when lights are off to when they are on and get the lights as close as poss then theres less strech and denser buds imo


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> the best way to do it is keep the temps within 10-15 degrees when lights are off to when they are on and get the lights as close as poss then theres less strech and denser buds imo


Thats why they went from 15" to 48" in 3 weeks then? i havent got enough room to move my light up any more so ive had to bend them down to stop them burning. Im investing in an air cooled hood for my next grow tho and maybe a hydro setup with a scrog screen to keep the hight down


----------



## lilindian (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You know somethin lilindian ur a sound as fuck dude... Total rrspect for your griw n ur method matey. Av been a total stoner for bout 17 yrs now n dnt hve the patience to dry and cure as long as you do,wish it was me goin to taste that goodness after your patient process. Think I'm goin to at least try do it with a few grammage of ma cotton candy,after reading that a kinda feel obliged to lol.
> 
> Take it easy bro



Ha thanks man, curing making the biggest difference, so i suggest u get really really high and go and hide a jar somewhere in ur house until one rainy day u stumble across it! Doesn't sound like the best of ideas at time of hiding, but the smile u get on ur face when u find an old jar of prime time bud .... U'll see what i mean



dickkhead said:


> curios to know the final weigh in. what should i keep my humidity at during veg, flowering, and curing?



Sorry about the late reply nd what not, been stupidly busy past few weeks. Urm.... I always try and keep Humidity HIGH during veg, LOW during flower, and MEDIUM during the cure to ensure evaporation is nice and slow, and they dont dry up too quickly. I'm really not one for humidity figures, only temp. Hope that helps.



skunkpunk13 said:


> as low as possable if ur doing a condensed scrog like this im quite impressed theres no mold



Yup, if your doing a grow like this you want it as low as possible. The denser the canopy and the bigger the buds, the more chance of mold. The only way to combat this is very good airflow, you basically need fresh air reaching the middle of the fattest buds. I made the mistake in my first grow of putting both fans at the bottom blowing up, so there was no air blowing over the main cola(s) and it was a BEAST, i got mold, but i learnt my lesson so its all good!



dickkhead said:


> ok my shit is like 39% i thought that might be low in the veg tents?



Low humidity during veg won't have any adverse effects, the plants just wont be as happy as they could be! Suze's first like 2-3 weeks was under a T5 light in space with pretty much zero air flow/air movement, dry, maybe even a little dusty air..... And look how she turned out. If humidity is low, maybe foilar feed during veg a couple times, Suze seemed to love it everytime i gave her a good foilar. Gona foilar feed all my plants in veg from now on.



mikerob said:


> Ok so you dry for a week or two then.how do you cure? I've been drying my stuff for about 3days longer then you I'm ready to cure so how do i do that this is a first for me!


Again hugely sorry for the late reply and all. You cure by jarring up all the buds in air tight jars, and "Burping" them every now and again for the first week or 2, then leave them sealed, keeping them in the dark at all times, apart from when you're burping. Again i had no idea what i was doing when it came to curing my first time round, i just jarred them up and every time i opened them i didn't really know what i was feeling for. A couple grows in and i've got a much better idea of how "wet" i can leave buds in jars without molding, how the buds dry and remoisten, how slowly they should dry, what is considered drying too fast.

For curing my bud, i'm basically trying to retain 10-15% moisture (completely guessing figures here), its a week now since i cut mine down and started drying, and they're already in jars which i'm a little disappointed about as i wanted a nice long dry! So i'm jarring them up and checking them every 12hrs to see how much they've remoistened. Every time i check them, i take out all the buds in the jars and reverse their order, so all the buds at the bottom of the jar go to the top and vice versa. I feel how squidgy/brittle they are, how sticky they are, and have a quick sniff for anything out the ordinary. Then i re-jar them and if the buds are still dry and crispy or i feel they could draw out some more moisture from the stalks i seal the jar back up for another 12hrs and check again. If they have sweated nicely and are squidgy and sliiiightly wet, i leave them in the jars and leave the lid open for 12hrs. By the time i come back they're nice and dry and brittle again. 

In hindsight i think leaving the jars open for 12hrs is a little too long, i think 6hrs to air out the jars should be enough. I'm sure they'll dry enough by that time to be sweated again. 

Eventually they'll get to a point where they wont re-moisten and will stay a little dry and brittle. It's at this stage i'll leave the jars closed for a week at a time, opening after 7 days, checking the buds, then closing again for 7 days. I'll do this a couple times, so a couple of weeks, then put them away for long term storage to cure the absolute fuck outta them!


Happy Days



&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6934023 said:


> whats the weigh in?



I'm waiting till it's all full dry and has stopped re-moistening to get an accurate figure, i could weigh it all up now but dont want to mislead u all into thinking i've got a pound + outta her!



maariic said:


> Breath taking view!



Wait till the close-up's, this bud looks DELICIOUS



mjizzle said:


> i said 8 oz but im gonna say thats a pound or slightly under.



I still think between 10-15 roughly.... i duno.... if feels so much lighter after a week!



iPot said:


> I cannot believe you got all of this from one indoor plant grown in soil and not even three feet tall! This is one of the best grows I have ever seen on RIU.


Thanks a lot, appreciate it. This plant surprised myself! For the first time i reckon i could've hit the predicted yield figure the breeder gives you of 600g/m2. Other grows/strains ive done havn't even come close i dont think, don't really know to be honest, but this one would've been real interesting if i had a meter square to play with! Next time...



kevin murphy said:


> tip[ for lillidian take sum of the buds out of the jar mate they look to compact pal and keep stirring the jars daily mate


If i had more jars i would! After i took that picture i re-arranged all the buds to give them all a little more space and what not. Some Cola's have been squashed a little to be fair, but when i first jarred them up i ran out of jars, so had to squeeze a few buds in. Went out and bought a few more, each 2100ml! huuuge jars, for the biggest cola's. So yeh now its all a little more spread out, i'll leave it like this until i'm done drying it all. Then for curing i'm gona pack each jar, not too tightly, but enough to minimise air in the jar.





hippyHAY420 said:


> So Im all new to this site but my buddie devils love showed me this sight and your amazing green thumb lol i just had one ?........i noticed in the earlier pics you had just a simple indoor house plant(its looked like a spider plant) beside your baby....is there and signifence behind it??? cause im clueless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, firstly, welcome! urm, that plant was given to me by my grandma to look after while she was away, she's big time into her botany u see. It had no effect on my MJ plant what so ever, i ended up having to the plant out to make more space for Suze and without a perfect artificial environment to grow in, the plant died! Sad times, gona have to order a next one off the net before she comes back!



An7h0ny said:


> very well done mate great grow! keep us updated on the weigh in



Yes Sir



maariic said:


> Hey indian - did you show us the skeleton?



Can't say i did, i need to clean her up, give the pot a wash as its all covered in saw dust, but yeh, i'll get round to it soon hopefully, as soon as i get some free time!



mrt1980 said:


> I was thinking that but im a noob lol. from what ive read if its too packed you run the risk of getting mould.
> 
> Well done on the grow! did you notice any benefits from running the uvb light?


You do run the risk of getting mould, i'm treading a fine line!

I think UVB did make a difference, not for the size of the buds/cola's, but in terms of producing trichs i think it did something, this bud is super crystally and shimmery! And nice and mature. I'm seriously considering purchasing 2 more UVB tubes for the new cab... But 2 more plugs will bring the total up to like 12 for the set up, getting a bit silly really.

I would recommend UVB, its cheap and aint gona do ur plants any harm. From what i've read, it doesn't need to be hung above the plant, it can be anywhere. 


Was reading a book a while ago that stated that the best natural genetics in the world comes from places all with very high UV readings (from the sun), i.e. places where the ozone layer is thinner, elevated places like mountain sides ect. The author who does a botany degree specifically on marijuana at HARVARD claims UV light has proved to have its effects on MJ plants. 



mrt1980 said:


> I know this is a bit late but what are your ideal temps? ive read everything from 60 to 95! everyone saying different but none really with proof


MY idea temps are lights on 27C, lights off (within 10 degrees lower of lights on). 


When i take temp readings they're usually ambient air readings, i.e. the average air temp in the cab, not specifically at canopy level or directly under the light or in the shade or whatever. 



mrt1980 said:


> Thanks for that. Im going as low as 61 when the lights off. From the article i read it made sense because it was simulating night time temps. Its a nice 80-85 when the lights on tho. Thats why by buds are no where near as big as littleindians and ive only got 3 weeks left so thats something for my next attempt. Its my first go tho and i maxed out my budget so as long as i get a smoke im happy and its all a good learning experience.


Towards the end of this grow, lights on temp was 20-21C and lights off 15-20C, the plant didn't react negatively to these changes at all, so a little lower than what i stated above is fine, well in my experience anyway. Playing with the difference in temps between lights on and lights off can have effects on the stretch, and density of buds to the best of my knowledge. 

But yeh what u said is spot on, for a first time grow don't go ALL out, just get enough to get you through till harvest, if u enjoy growing and have success, and plan to continue, then look to invest in more/better equipment. For a first time grow do what i did and just get through the first grow experience. I got mold but am happy i did, learnt a few school boy errors early on and never made the same mistake again, which is just as well as all the proceeding grows have yielded much more than my first, so imagine if i got mold on my later harvests! I'd be more pissed. 


Anyway well played so far in taking the leap into the growing world!



kevin murphy said:


> the best way to do it is keep the temps within 10-15 degrees when lights are off to when they are on and get the lights as close as poss then theres less strech and denser buds imo



^^^ What he said



mrt1980 said:


> Thats why they went from 15" to 48" in 3 weeks then? i havent got enough room to move my light up any more so ive had to bend them down to stop them burning. Im investing in an air cooled hood for my next grow tho and maybe a hydro setup with a scrog screen to keep the hight down


Air cooled hoods are just essential no matter what ur style of growing is in my opinion, I had a standard hood for all the first 2-3 weeks of my first grow before i realised it wasn't gona do! Now i don't know what i'd do without an air cooled lighting system. 

Growing in hydro has its advantages/disadvantages. I'd recommend sticking to one growing method until u know what you're doing, then start trying out different things, makes everything much easier. 

For example my first grow was a straight up seed in a pot, no training nothing, just a bog standard grow.

Next grow i stepped things up a bit and topped, tried my hand as LST'ing and what not, got good results, learnt a lot.

Next grow i stepped things up again to what you see in this thread.

Next grow i look to take what i've learnt from this grow and again step things up a notch.

One step at a time!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good info. i bet it took ages to reply to all the posts lol. im such a noob i only realised just now that i can higher my light by taking out the rollers and just attaching it to the bar. some of the tops have got a bit of light burn and the bud at the top is a bit smaller and ive noticed that the parts of my plant not getting as much light have way more trichs they look frosty even (could be because thier white widow). as for the changing slowly, what would you change first? would you do it the same or change what you experimented with? ive got such a big list of things to get to add to my set up ie mother tent, lst or scrog, a bigger light (dont know if i should tho because im running a 600w dual spectum at the mo in a 1.2m sq tent) and i eventually want to use the bubbler pots and was advised to try a standard hydro to get used to it. i also went for the bog standard first go with soil and used the canna nutes. i think ill do the same strain because ive worked out the feeding now and its a lot lower than others like a super lemon haze that i had to bin this week because i think i under fed it from the start. What are you going to do to step it up next time?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

How many wks u into flowering MrT


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> How many wks u into flowering MrT


5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

U able to throw up a couple of pics?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U able to throw up a couple of pics?


i cant sorry my usb connector has gone on the pc so i cant connect anything upto it


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 16, 2012)

mrt dont worry everything you do the first time is gonna have some mistakes and you learn from them, people dont come out the womb knowing how to grow marijuana. just learn all you can read all you can and then just do it. thats my moto


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks. yeah thats what i think about it, my mate said im doing better than he did anyway it took him nearly a year to get a smoke lol


----------



## shankae (Jan 17, 2012)

Lilindian you are an absolute legend to reply to all those questions. Have to admid with your grow and your attitude I am starting to feel a bit of a bromance developing.........
HaHaHaha ,seriously though your my hero!!
PS is the weight in yet??


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive got another question if someone here uses hydro. Do you waste a lot of nutes? Ive been looking at a system with a 50l tank and if i add 2ml per l of boost im spending over £40 a month just on that


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Ive got another question if someone here uses hydro. Do you waste a lot of nutes? Ive been looking at a system with a 50l tank and if i add 2ml per l of boost im spending over £40 a month just on that


Wot system. I use a 35ltr aquafarm and need to fill once a wk in beginning and every 3-4 dys near the end. A 50 ltr tank should run for 2 weeks. Depending on how many plants you're running from the res


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2012)

a wilma big 4 system with 4 18l pots. I thought you had to change every week regardless of the size tank to keep everything fresh?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Depends on ur nutes. A use ghe and its generally every 3 wks u do a complete change only top up the rest of the time


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

That sounds a lot better. Canna nutes seem to be the best over in the uk, fox farm are too expensive to get shipped over. Do you find you get much better results than growing with soil?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

Av used canna in soil with decent results. In hydo i've used ghe and ionic,the ionic in between and finding the ghe much better so goin bk. You get far better results in hydro than soil yield wise,many will argue about taste... Coco seems.to be the upcoming thing but a dnt no much about that


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 18, 2012)

dayum dude... i came here ages ago but holy shit. i think you can owe a lot of this to ventilation, lots of people have said thats key, lord knows that must be how you held back mould. looking forward to your next build, i wasnt blessed with any of your skills, i could barely manage to make the knex screen


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 18, 2012)

Fking amazing plant man. Deff inspired me to try something this time round.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

ive found some ghe on ebay so i might give that a try when i switch to hydro


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

You'l probly get it cheaper from growtec or someother online hydro shops. Good thing about ghe u can use the full range on any medium,soil,hydro or coco. I use floragro,floramicro,florabloom,biobloom & diamond nectar. Going to be adding bioroots,bioprotect,pk 13/14 nxt time


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

what i dont get with that pk 13/14 is it says it improves yeild and to give it to the plants 3 weeks before harvest but then what ive read online basically says the buds dont really get any bigger in the last few weeks they just rippen. Whats your take on that?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

It definately makes a difference mate you see them fatten up a good bit a few dys after feeding. A suppose there will be people out there who dnt use it or say it doesnt work bt a think a lot of riu'ers would use it or have used it...

Go with what you feel mate when you first start out its a lot of trial and error,reading and asking. When you thinkin of starting up?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im 5 weeks into flowering lol this is my first grow. I started to feed them the pk 13/14 last feed but i only give them 1ml per L because i heared its easy to burn them


----------



## idontlikesociety (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been told to use Canna Booster together with Canna PK 13/14 to get the best results.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im using the full canna range but they look nothing like others ive seen on here. dont know if it the different strain? thier white widow under a 600w duel spectrum. i think im giving them the max amount because i started to get a bit of burn on the edges of the leaves so i dialled it back a touch. dont get me wrong im well happy with the results so far for a first go  just wanted to know how to improve a bit


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah i used it with some vitalink buddy or overdrive,the buddy this time round. What strain u doin mrt?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha i.was.writing that at same.time.

Can u post some pics?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dutch passion white widow fems and 1 barneys farm pineapple chunk few that came free, i did have a green house seeds super lemon haze but i killed that off a few days ago because there was no sign of bud at over 4 weeks in and didnt want it turning into a male or hermie and messing up the rest. i cant my usb is messed up on the pc


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats a bit shit would b able to tell a bit more from the pics. Sounds like uv dne a lot.of research so am sure things will b fine.. Check out ma thread in ma sig can usually find me there if.u wanna ask anythin else


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok thanks ill take a look


----------



## lilindian (Jan 18, 2012)

_*WEIGH IN*_



So after 10 full days of slow drying, they're nearly there, close enough for me to get a rough weigh in. I'd say all but 4 jars can remain closed for a few days at a time at least before they get a little moist again (IF they do). The ones that are left open are like 90% dry, little bit of moisture in em at the bottom of each stem thats taking a while to evaporate (either due to size of stems or size of jars). The biggest cola's are weighing around 20g's each....

But yeh, i was aiming for 10oz, thought last week i was looking at between 10-15oz, turns out.... i've ended up with a mere *17.5oz!*

*Result!*


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well done! Thats an awesome result


----------



## dickkhead (Jan 18, 2012)

wow thats sick! howmany watts was your cabb?


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 18, 2012)

sweet deal~!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 18, 2012)

niceee thats great. you got a smoke report yet?


----------



## lilindian (Jan 18, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> wow thats sick! howmany watts was your cabb?


x1 600W HPS on superlumens so effectively 660W
x2 125W CFL's, although how much these did is questionable as light diminishes very quickly from these, have to keep them super close and they were hung vertically which reduces their effectiveness
x1 30W UVB light


----------



## lilindian (Jan 18, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6957253 said:


> niceee thats great. you got a smoke report yet?


Flavour is lacking from what i've smoked, but then again i've only smoked the shitty airy, unmatured, can hardly call it bud, bud.... popcorn stuff, so i'm not surprised. Havn't tried to nice ripe stuff yet but it looks DELICIOUS, and getting better each day! Will give a proper smoke report in a month or something. Until then there's no point.

However i will say this. For, just about dry, immature, airy bud, it smokes REAL SMOOTH, and the smoke is very very clean. I'm putting it down to organic growing. I can see this stuff curing and maturing into something special for sure.

High is real nice and sativa-y, but again, im smoking the shittest bud on the plant and half a joint is all i need at a time, so i've got high expectations for the rest, no pun intended


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 18, 2012)

i told you it was about pound a some change...

sweet deal man...


----------



## shankae (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome job man well done!!!Hahaha one more thick stem in there and you would of gotten half a kilo......wow


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 19, 2012)

496.12 grams, excellent!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well done matey a wee half a click for your back pocket lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow! COOOOOOOL! Shudn't B Surprised... it Really Did LOOK Like a Half Kee Plant!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congratulations on a Job Well Done! Can't wait to see whats Next in the Cabinet!    
............What strain ARE you going to grow next????????????


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 19, 2012)

Ridiculous amount of bud. Try and stick to an ounce a month and you'll have enough for near a year and a half


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't Wait To Get Scrogging! Grow Plants Grow! Whats the View on Foliar Feeding???????


----------



## wolfman420 (Jan 19, 2012)

17.5 that's amazing man well done!!!!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 19, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> i told you it was about pound a some change...
> 
> sweet deal man...



U almost deserve a prize man



shankae said:


> Awesome job man well done!!!Hahaha one more thick stem in there and you would of gotten half a kilo......wow



Truesay, if i'd vegged for one more node i'd be laughing



Bluezdude said:


> 496.12 grams, excellent!



Summin like that!



MISSPHOEBE said:


> Wow! COOOOOOOL! Shudn't B Surprised... it Really Did LOOK Like a Half Kee Plant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congratulations on a Job Well Done! Can't wait to see whats Next in the Cabinet!
> ............What strain ARE you going to grow next????????????


I never thought it would come up to half a Kg, i'm still doubting how dry the bud is... purely based on the weight of it all! 17.5oz is far more than i expected, but then again its been drying for like 11-12 days now.... how much moisture can be left if the buds are crispy.... for the 3rd or 4th time now.... i duno, i aint complaining!

Next batch will be 4 strains, Sour Strawberry Diesel, New Blue Diesel, Engineers Dream, Sugar Punch...... I'm so tempted to try Super Lemon Haze again now i kinda know what i'm doing.... i duno we'll see.

Next grow should be x100 better, the new cab will ensure that, more watts, more space, MultiStrain Scrogs

Like usual i like to plan a grow ahead, so now i'm about to start the one above, i've started thinking about the one after that. I'm thinking of grafting 5 plants into one if thats even possible. I might on the other hand start off with baby steps and graft one plant to another to see how that turns out. As always, nothing ventured nothing gained, so we'll see






WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Ridiculous amount of bud. Try and stick to an ounce a month and you'll have enough for near a year and a half



I usually smoke like a chimney after harvest but this time i'm limiting myself to a gram a day. The intention is there......



MISSPHOEBE said:


> Can't Wait To Get Scrogging! Grow Plants Grow! Whats the View on Foliar Feeding???????



Scrogging is most definitely the way forward, i have been permanently converted! Foilar feeding is also the way forward (during veg only!). Suze loved it. Used to completely soak her i think when the lights went off, not 100% sure but i would've written it down in this journal somewhere, either then or just before lights on. I used foilar feed nutrients and bottled water, they were expensive but last a long time. Out of all the foilar products i used, i'd highly highly recommend one called "Halo", i'm nearly sure its this product that kept her in nearly perfect health all through veg, but can't be sure. Buy some (it's the cheapest of the ones i used, i'd consider it cheap in general) and give it a go!



wolfman420 said:


> 17.5 that's amazing man well done!!!!


Thaaaankss


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 20, 2012)

ooooooooooo la la Grafting!!!!.... good thinking.... very Interesting... ooooo Im off to google Grafting! LOL   
and I'm gonna get me some HALO! and Give it a GO! 
Cheers Lilindian


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 20, 2012)

have you decided on what your next strain will be? im trying to think of what to grow next. theres so many choices and not enough time lol. i want something that will give good results but is easy to grow. any sugestions?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 20, 2012)

*WOW LOOK AT SUGAR PUNCH .....*






*YUMMMMM WANT SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lilindian (Jan 20, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> ooooooooooo la la Grafting!!!!.... good thinking.... very Interesting... ooooo Im off to google Grafting! LOL
> and I'm gonna get me some HALO! and Give it a GO!
> Cheers Lilindian



Yeh man, i like experimenting, aint seen a single attempt at grafting on RIU so why not give it a go. Not fussed if i don't get a huge yield, but growing 2+ strains on 1 plant would be insane!



mrt1980 said:


> have you decided on what your next strain will be? im trying to think of what to grow next. theres so many choices and not enough time lol. i want something that will give good results but is easy to grow. any sugestions?



Don't have A CLUE



MISSPHOEBE said:


> *WOW LOOK AT SUGAR PUNCH .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a peek at Engineers Dream, looks so resinous and delicious


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 20, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> *WOW LOOK AT SUGAR PUNCH .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found them. are sannies reliable? i got my seeds from attitude last time a bit expensive but they arived in no time


----------



## An7h0ny (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the update on the weight you done very well congratz mate


----------



## kana (Jan 21, 2012)

hats of 2 u, and congrats on the yield! cant wait to start my scrog


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Dunno MRT1980..... Never Tried Sannies But It Looks Legit!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah ive seen some good reviews but a lot of people are saying that the first order never came but they where very helpful and resent with no problems. i believe id get the seeds its just if i'd be 1 of the unlucky ones that dont recieve them first time lol. i think ill try criticual + from attitude then order the sugar punch later so delivery time wont be such a problem


----------



## lilindian (Jan 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you decided on what your next strain will be? im trying to think of what to grow next. theres so many choices and not enough time lol. i want something that will give good results but is easy to grow. any sugestions?


Sorry, completely skimmed over the second half of ur post, urm, try northern lights, meant to be an easy strain to grow, and its quality bud if u get it right. Just try looking for something thats not too nute sensitive, read grow journals of any strains you're considering, u shud be gd



An7h0ny said:


> thanks for the update on the weight you done very well congratz mate



Cheers man, still more to come, this thread aint finished just yet



kana said:


> hats of 2 u, and congrats on the yield! cant wait to start my scrog


Thanks, let me know how things turn out for u





MISSPHOEBE said:


> Dunno MRT1980..... Never Tried Sannies But It Looks Legit!





mrt1980 said:


> yeah ive seen some good reviews but a lot of people are saying that the first order never came but they where very helpful and resent with no problems. i believe id get the seeds its just if i'd be 1 of the unlucky ones that dont recieve them first time lol. i think ill try criticual + from attitude then order the sugar punch later so delivery time wont be such a problem


Sannies has never let me down, ordered more from there than the attitude, order has reached me every time, and FAST. Service is also on point so generally highly recommended! Just remember to use code "lil-indian" at checkout! haha i wish....

Anyway yeh, good service, genetics, fast delivery, freebies.... go for it!

The only thing i'd knock em for is not restocking Cheeseberry Haze in over 7 months! That was initially what i wanted to grow for the past 7 months... Chocolate Berry was second choice, but a damn good one


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

You had a puff yet matey??


----------



## lilindian (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You had a puff yet matey??


Yeh man, for bud thats just about dry and had no cure its some of the best i've grown. Taste aint quite there yet but it's showin signs. Definitely gives u the impression it'll turn real sweet with a nice long cure, so thats exactly what i'm gona do! I aint smoked any of the prime bud yet, only the shitty airy stuff that struggled for light, so aint amazing to begin with...

Will give a much better smoke report in about 2 months, once i'm puffin away on that nicely cured 20g Cola!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Yeh man, for bud thats just about dry and had no cure its some of the best i've grown. Taste aint quite there yet but it's showin signs. Definitely gives u the impression it'll turn real sweet with a nice long cure, so thats exactly what i'm gona do! I aint smoked any of the prime bud yet, only the shitty airy stuff that struggled for light, so aint amazing to begin with...
> 
> Will give a much better smoke report in about 2 months, once i'm puffin away on that nicely cured 20g Cola!


Haha brilliant m8,cant wait to read about it lol


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 25, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Hahaha u joker! Yeh ive always been a hands on guy that likes to build shit. I used to win K'nex competitions and stuff as a yout, even built a gravity driven roller coaster that went round the top of my room! When i was 7 i had the chance to get anything i wanted as a present for getting into my prep school, this is what i asked for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think yr method is the shit!! i have been using the same basic idea but using wieghts hanging from branches tied w the same green twist tie stuff. but yr knex method looks way easier and better. +rep bro. congrats on the 17.5. looks like some top shelf meds to me! bro where did u buy all those knex?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2012)

apbx720 said:


> i think yr method is the shit!! i have been using the same basic idea but using wieghts hanging from branches tied w the same green twist tie stuff. but yr knex method looks way easier and better. +rep bro. congrats on the 17.5. looks like some top shelf meds to me! bro where did u buy all those knex?


haha I remember that. I had that coster and the big ball factory. U gotta get the lil motor, then u can make more awesome shit lol


----------



## bigbaby420 (Jan 28, 2012)

now that is a beautiful thing


----------



## lilindian (Feb 2, 2012)

apbx720 said:


> i think yr method is the shit!! i have been using the same basic idea but using wieghts hanging from branches tied w the same green twist tie stuff. but yr knex method looks way easier and better. +rep bro. congrats on the 17.5. looks like some top shelf meds to me! bro where did u buy all those knex?



Thanks man, gona be using the same method next time round, can't think of anything better.Was never a huge fan of using string and weights. I'd say completely dry she'll be about 17oz, and its not all super prime bud, but mostly! I was bought a lot of Knex as a kid, kept me quiet and entertained so was priceless to my parents, so now i have a big fuck off collection of thousands and thousands of pieces which i dig out from time to time when i got uses for it. 



Someguy15 said:


> haha I remember that. I had that coster and the big ball factory. U gotta get the lil motor, then u can make more awesome shit lol


Couldn't agree more, the ball factory was THE SHIT, my favourite by FAR, built it a number of times. Had the motor and all too! I even managed to mod it so that when the ball reached the top of the model, instead of being dropped onto those pivot things that directed them down certain channels, it shot the ball up a couple feet first before landing on the pivot thing and being directed. Man i almost feel to build it again.... Used to tower over me as a kid, wonder how big it'll look now


----------



## idontlikesociety (Feb 2, 2012)

When are you planning to start your next grow? And you are going to put up a new journal, yeah?
What's the plan for the coming grow? Will you do 1 plant or more? Gonna try out that soil you got from... Zansibar, ye?


----------



## lilindian (Feb 2, 2012)

idontlikesociety said:


> When are you planning to start your next grow? And you are going to put up a new journal, yeah?
> What's the plan for the coming grow? Will you do 1 plant or more? Gonna try out that soil you got from... Zansibar, ye?


U havn't stopped by my other thread have you...


Q1.) Don't know
Q2.) Again don't know
Q3.) Still don't know
Q4.) More than one plant for sure
Q5.) No, not using the Zanzibar or Nairobi soil for the next grow, maybe the one after.

I'll have more answers for you in the next week.


----------



## lilindian (Feb 2, 2012)

​


----------



## idontlikesociety (Feb 2, 2012)

I've missed the new thread! Oh my f***ing god, this day just got a hell of a lot better!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Feb 2, 2012)

the second pic after ur new cab is tits man not sure what exactly im looking at but im ripped and i just zoned out at that pic forr like 10 mins lol im about to flip my lights to hps in a week or two once my auto shows sex its like a week old then the fun begins lol....


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

When you startin the new journal matey am gettin withdrawals lmao


----------



## lilindian (Feb 4, 2012)

skunkpunk13 said:


> the second pic after ur new cab is tits man not sure what exactly im looking at but im ripped and i just zoned out at that pic forr like 10 mins lol im about to flip my lights to hps in a week or two once my auto shows sex its like a week old then the fun begins lol....




You're lookin at the outside of the cab at night, decided to leave it white so i can project stuff onto the surface, have a dynamic wallpaper. I can zone out lookin at this thing for a good hour easy, with the aid of a splee. I'll work my way to ur thread in a bit



scotia1982 said:


> When you startin the new journal matey am gettin withdrawals lmao


Like a gd TV series eh? I'm thinkin a couple months man, want to take a bit of a break, new journal will be worth the wait though i assure u


----------



## D.Medicated (Feb 19, 2012)

im sure it will be worth it! im definately gonna see that new grow, i am going to build a cabinet reaally similar to that soon, might have 2 flowering chambers though 
anyways that thing looks professional man good job 
it looks amazing with the light off, nice hammock/chair


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

heyy man. idk if ur still around. jsut wanted to say. very very fuckin nice job man... wow.. i am very very very impressed. cant believe you pulled this off man. i thought my 3 1/2 ounce plant (in my avatar pic) i vegged for 3 weeks and flwoered for 8 under only CFL's was impressive... then i saw this... wow.. lol. i am very impressed man. i would like to show off these pics in a few of my other threads. but wanted to ask u permission 1st. figured i wouldnt mind. nut thought it was only fair to ask. very nicely done man. ive thought about doing sumthing similar.. growing 1 big plant.. rather than 4-6 smaller plants.


----------



## tripboufe (Mar 27, 2012)

nie set would be nicer if u use it....


----------



## lilindian (Mar 27, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyy man. idk if ur still around. jsut wanted to say. very very fuckin nice job man... wow.. i am very very very impressed. cant believe you pulled this off man. i thought my 3 1/2 ounce plant (in my avatar pic) i vegged for 3 weeks and flwoered for 8 under only CFL's was impressive... then i saw this... wow.. lol. i am very impressed man. i would like to show off these pics in a few of my other threads. but wanted to ask u permission 1st. figured i wouldnt mind. nut thought it was only fair to ask. very nicely done man. ive thought about doing sumthing similar.. growing 1 big plant.. rather than 4-6 smaller plants.


Yeh man im still here, just about... floatin about from time to time. Research never stops. Thanks for the compliments! I've looked back through this journal a few times wondering how i ended up with what i got... I'm not doing this again though, waiting 7 months for 1 plant is too long. Next time i'm thinking of going to the other end of the scale and SCROGing 10-15 different strains. 3.5oz under CFL's IS impressive man, havn't heard of many ppl getting oz's off those bulbs! Damn. 

Feel free to post my pics where-ever, just link this journal underneath or summin while ur at it. 



tripboufe said:


> nie set would be nicer if u use it....


Use it? Don't be silly....


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

good to hear ur still around man. u got anything growin right now? i seem to average about an ounce per plant. a lil more or a lil less. depending on the strain and veg time. the link to my new journal is in my signature if ywa wanna check it out. one of my last plants. (caliband) came out almost black. grown quite a few strains like this. all purple.. no green. always nice to look at. y adn ok yeaa i posted the link in my journal since it gets a decent amount of traffic... yeaaa. sayin 11 weeks adn 13 weeks (think that was ur veg and flower time) sounds sooo much shorter than 7 months!! lol. that is a long ass time... damn! oo well. it looks amazing man.. the largest single plant ive seen grown indoors +Rep for sure!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 22, 2012)

where you at????


----------



## splift124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've actually joined this site because of this grow, I am quite inspired by it and have a similar setup. Would love to see more work from you man


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 24, 2012)

splift124 said:


> Would love to see more work from you man


Likewise!!!


----------



## GalvinEyes (Dec 26, 2012)

I typed in "one plant scrog" in Google and this is the first link that popped up. I sat here and read this entire thread over the passed couple of days and I have learned so much in the process. I think the K'Nex idea is killer: It's innovative and in a sign of great improvisation. The outcome of this experiment is phenomenal. Thank you so much for all the hard work, time, and effort you put into, not only growing a quality plant with great results, but for sharing this with and educating the rest of the world.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 22, 2013)

bump.......


----------



## Sloan West (Oct 28, 2015)

I realize this is old as hell, but it would be awesome to see for me. I am using a lot of the same techniques.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Sloan West Sir, 

I shall try and upload a few pics of the highlights soon, within the week hopefully, watch this space


----------



## Sloan West (Nov 23, 2015)

My man


----------



## lilindian (Nov 25, 2015)

ok, i'm still here, snooping around from time to time, seeing if there's anything interesting being posted on rollitup.

Like an idiot, i posted all the images for this thread on imageshack, and well, they're all gone now. I still have the originals on a HD, but i can't go posting thousand pictures again, so i've got a few for the time being, so people can see what went down.

Mr Sloan West if you need any more pics or have any questions, fire away.



^^ This was only up until flowering...


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 25, 2015)

Bitchin grow. Very nice work.


----------



## Sloan West (Nov 29, 2015)

Damn buddy what did you get off that??


----------



## lilindian (Mar 18, 2016)

Sloan West said:


> Damn buddy what did you get off that??


a cheeky 16oz, there abouts...


----------



## UncleFat-Nug (May 7, 2016)

lilindian said:


> ok, i'm still here, snooping around from time to time, seeing if there's anything interesting being posted on rollitup.
> 
> Like an idiot, i posted all the images for this thread on imageshack, and well, they're all gone now. I still have the originals on a HD, but i can't go posting thousand pictures again, so i've got a few for the time being, so people can see what went down.
> 
> ...


Wow Amazing Grow!! i am going to attempt my first scrog and am going to run just one feminized AK48 in a 3x3 tent with a hydrogrow led and hope to achieve what you did ! I have a question.. So you didn't top at all and just kinda let the plants grow side ways and just bent it to fill the net? how long did you veg for?


----------

